# Any New Additions?



## Venom1080

first attempt at a fun thread..  

picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi. 

very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.

this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## SausageinaNet

Well I am running out of space and as my slings grow this will turn into more of a problem. It's been itching me to buy some new slings for the past five months. So for now I am on hold with buying new ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Devin B

I just got myself an A geniculata, and I got my girlfriend a B. Albopilosum. Im glad she likes T's as much as me.  Ill post a pic of my A. Geniculata

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rittdk01

I've got one N tripepii.  Grows super fast, and eats every time I feed it.  No new tarantulas, and prob none for a long while, just wanted to comment on an awesome Tarantula

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

4 new slings @ 1/2" Thrixopelma sp "Black", 2 new @ 1" Acanthogonatus francki slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. cambridgei juvie last week was my most recent addition, so far it's been the least visible of all my Psalmos

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## patriotgator

Got a new Brachypelma smithi today

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## 14pokies

I picked up that rufilata a few days ago and will have two regalis slings coming at the end of the month or so.. Seller is just waiting for them to molt to second instar..

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Walker253

I got a bunch of new ones last weekend. Four want list'ers:

0.1 C. versicolor
0.1 M. balfouri
0.1 B. emilia
0.1 P. rufilata
0.1 P. tigrinawesseli
0.1 D. diamantinensis
0.0.1 T. gigas

It was a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1


----------



## obie

patriotgator said:


> Got a new Brachypelma smithi today


Me too. I got a 3.5 to 4in female off of Craigslist for 80.bucks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## obie

Heres a picture

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## Michael Livote

Got my first personal T this morning, an online store bought, a B. albopilosum unsexed. Good appetite and very active, couldn't be happier

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004

P metallica sling, 1.5" P smithi and 2" P rufilata came in the mail today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Venom1080

MetalMan2004 said:


> P metallica sling, 1.5" P smithi and 2" P rufilata came in the mail today!


always need more pokies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004

Venom1080 said:


> always need more pokies


They're my first ones and they're awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

MetalMan2004 said:


> They're my first ones and they're awesome!


you'll get some really good growth rates out of the rufilata. cant say anything for the smithi, never owned one, but id assume fast growth rates as well. metallica is pretty slow, but their colors are fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Livote

Wow, just looked at my first pic of the P Metallica...it's a stunning T!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## checkmate

G. pulchra and A. steindachneri (suspected) this past weekend from Craigslist. M. balfouri about two weeks ago from classifieds on here. Been on the lookout for a female P. muticus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stella Maris

Last week I got a 1.75 inch C. darlingi and 1.5 inch GBB. Surprisingly the GBB molted today while I was at work; I love the gorgeous metallic copper color on his carapace. Stunning and beautiful!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GreyPsyche

Got my first ever Ts two days ago...

Three slings! Two I got for myself and one for my gf.

1" GBB
1" Rosehair (GFs)
1" OBT

I'm already considering several more! Haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshDM020

Got my first on easter! 2.5" A. avic.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## louise f

A friend gave me some free T`s last week because he didn`t had the time or room anymore. This is what i got

0.1 P.ornata
0.1 P.cambridgei
0.1 P.vittata
0.1 B.vagans
0.0.1 P.cambridgei

And he also gave me 2 scorps a Heterometrus spinnifer and a flat rock scorpion..  

Yesterday another friend came with some new roaches for me.
Some species i never heard of before

Peppered roaches and glowspot roaches. He said that the pepper roaches are getting pretty big so I`m exited to see when they get adult.
 Besides from those he also gave me some dead head roaches. 

That has been some awesome days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 5


----------



## ledzeppelin

I have a reservation for the following:

0.0.1 Avicularia aurantiaca
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. "hatihati"
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus "RCF"
0.1  Lampropelma sp. „Borneo Black”

Christmas time in my house :3

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## boina

The shipping of my new P. ornata and E. olivacea has been delayed due to cold weather . Hopefully next week. Come on sun, get out, you can do it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wiscokid

getting 3 +1inch slings in the morning .. yay!!!
P. platyomma
H. himalayana
C. kaeng krachan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

louise f said:


> A friend gave me some free T`s last week because he didn`t had the time or room anymore. This is what i got
> 
> 0.1 P.ornata
> 0.1 P.cambridgei
> 0.1 P.vittata
> 0.1 B.vagans
> 0.0.1 P.cambridgei
> 
> And he also gave me 2 scorps a Heterometrus spinnifer and a flat rock scorpion..
> 
> Yesterday another friend came with some new roaches for me.
> Some species i never heard of before
> 
> Peppered roaches and glowspot roaches. He said that the pepper roaches are getting pretty big so I`m exited to see when they get adult.
> Besides from those he also gave me some dead head roaches.
> 
> That has been some awesome days.


Sounds like you have some nice friends! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wiscokid

^^^that's what I was thinking ... I want some friends like that !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004

GreyPsyche said:


> Got my first ever Ts two days ago...
> 
> Three slings! Two I got for myself and one for my gf.
> 
> 1" GBB
> 1" Rosehair (GFs)
> 1" OBT
> 
> I'm already considering several more! Haha.


I got one gbb, then I got 6 more.  They're addicting and cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

spotropaicsav said:


> Sounds like you have some nice friends! Enjoy


That i do. The best friends.  thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lucashank

Just came in this morning.
_
Theraphosa stirmi_


_Megaphobema robustum_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had my _Megaphobema robustum _and _Monocentropus balfouri _show up last week, and have plans on ordering 1.1 _P. muticus, _0.1_ C. andersoni, _0.1_ C. dyscolus, _0.1 _N. incei, _and an unsexed juvie _P. regalis _(my first pokie!) within the next few days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tulip28

Recently received my first larger, more "intermediate" species, a female ~3.5" A. seemani. ^_^ 

She seems to be taking to the burrow I started in the corner of her enclosure and has been working on making it to her liking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

Got some tarantulas today that I've been hoping to get for a while now!
Juvenile female Euathlus sp. red
	

		
			
		

		
	



I couldn't resist holding this one...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Extremely tiny baby Euathlus sp. red
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cyriocosmus elegans sling
	

		
			
		

		
	



And lastly a Caribena Versicolor sling

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Love 4


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Twenty new arrivals from spidersworld.eu on Wednesday!

0.0.2 P. irminia
0.0.2 N. incei
0.0.2 N. incei "Gold"
0.0.2 A. musculosa
0.0.2 D. pentaloris
0.0.2 B. boehmei
0.0.2 B. emilia
0.0.1 E. cyanogonathus
0.0.1 E. rufescens
0.0.1 M. balfouri
0.0.1 A. seemanni BCF
0.0.1 C. elegans
0.0.1 H. colombia

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

louise f said:


> A friend gave me some free T`s last week because he didn`t had the time or room anymore. This is what i got
> 
> 0.1 P.ornata
> 0.1 P.cambridgei
> 0.1 P.vittata
> 0.1 B.vagans
> 0.0.1 P.cambridgei
> 
> And he also gave me 2 scorps a Heterometrus spinnifer and a flat rock scorpion..
> 
> Yesterday another friend came with some new roaches for me.
> Some species i never heard of before
> 
> Peppered roaches and glowspot roaches. He said that the pepper roaches are getting pretty big so I`m exited to see when they get adult.
> Besides from those he also gave me some dead head roaches.
> 
> That has been some awesome days.


Score!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## kinglaz85

I'll play: 

0.0.4 Acanthoscurria sp. Maldonadoensis 
0.0.2 Caribeena versicolor 
0.0.3 Crypsidromus sp. 'Costa Rica' 
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris 
0.0.4 Euathlus sp. 'Yellow' 
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus 
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus 
0.0.1 Grammostola grossa 
0.0.3 Sericopelma sp. 'Azuero' #1 
0.0.2 Sphaerobothria hoffmanni

Hoping to add some more soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucashank

kinglaz85 said:


> I'll play:
> 
> 0.0.4 Acanthoscurria sp. Maldonadoensis
> 0.0.2 Caribeena versicolor
> 0.0.3 Crypsidromus sp. 'Costa Rica'
> 0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
> 0.0.4 Euathlus sp. 'Yellow'
> 0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
> 0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
> 0.0.1 Grammostola grossa
> 0.0.3 Sericopelma sp. 'Azuero' #1
> 0.0.2 Sphaerobothria hoffmanni
> 
> Hoping to add some more soon!


Dang!!! 22 new tarantulas! Congratulations, man. Let's hope for some pictures of those new additions


----------



## volcanopele

This month I've added:

0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
1.0 Brachypelma boehmei (my latest addition obtained this afternoon, have its last molt so I will try sexing it this later today.  EDIT: sexed as male...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

I picked up a C. versicolor today at the local reptile show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana

0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Bertae ... This one was my birthday gift

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Sin

Recently acquired a female B.smithi, a female G.Pulchra and three "Pure Nicaraguan Curly Hair" slings!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YagerManJennsen

14pokies said:


> I picked up that rufilata a few days ago and will have two regalis slings coming at the end of the month or so.. Seller is just waiting for them to molt to second instar..


Does this mean you'll have to change your name to 17pokies ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 14pokies

YagerManJennsen said:


> Does this mean you'll have to change your name to 17pokies ?


No still only 14 sp available in the hobby.Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayis

Newest additions all are unsexed slings to juvies:

A. geniculata x2
B. smithi
N. coloratovillosus
P. muticus
P. subfusca(bara)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

The Grym Reaper said:


> P. cambridgei juvie last week was my most recent addition, so far it's been the least visible of all my Psalmos


I just picked up two Cambridgei slings about two weeks ago. I've seen them twice in that time. But they seem to like their prediced waxworms.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Grimmdreadly said:


> I just picked up two Cambridgei slings about two weeks ago. I've seen them twice in that time. But they seem to like their prediced waxworms.


I've seen my juvie out and about less than half a dozen times. I swear I always end up with the oddballs.

I have a reclusive P. cambridgei, a P. irminia that's almost always visible and quite well-behaved, a full on scaredy-cat L. parahybana and a bad-tempered B. smithi lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wiscokid

Grimmdreadly said:


> I just picked up two Cambridgei slings about two weeks ago. I've seen them twice in that time. But they seem to like their prediced waxworms.


 got three 3 in juvies 2 weeks ago  ... I like them a lot 

too bad the other psalmopeus besides irminia are so hard to come by,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly

The Grym Reaper said:


> I've seen my juvie out and about less than half a dozen times. I swear I always end up with the oddballs.
> 
> I have a reclusive P. cambridgei, a P. irminia that's almost always visible and quite well-behaved, a full on scaredy-cat L. parahybana and a bad-tempered B. smithi lol.


My irminia was quite the same way. I had a bad tempered E. Campestratus. But my L.P was just a glutton. To the point of climbing out of the enclosure and halfway into the cricket container before I could drop one in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Wiscokid said:


> got three 3 in juvies 2 weeks ago  ... I like them a lot
> 
> too bad the other psalmopeus besides irminia are so hard to come by,


I wish it was like that where I am. I can come up with Cambridgei and pulchers all day. Every time I'm trying to find irminia slings, it's like trying to find Tapnichinaeus sp carribean diamond....in fact, I can find those easier than irminias


----------



## Wiscokid

Grimmdreadly said:


> I wish it was like that where I am. I can come up with Cambridgei and pulchers all day. Every time I'm trying to find irminia slings, it's like trying to find Tapnichinaeus sp carribean diamond....in fact, I can find those easier than irminias


I would love to ad pulcher to my collection.. and have a friend with irminia sitting on a sac in the Chicago area

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Grimmdreadly said:


> I can come up with Cambridgei and pulchers all day





Wiscokid said:


> too bad the other psalmopeus besides irminia are so hard to come by


P. cambridgei are often given away as freebies/sold in bulk/sold ludicrously cheap here, P. irminia are easy to get hold of, P. pulcher are fairly easy to get hold of, P. reduncus pop up now and again, everything else is a mission to get.

I want a P. victorii but sod paying £95 for a sling lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caseyface

I have four new babehs coming in tomorrow! I'll be adding Avicularia kolumbien (x2) and A. pucallpa(x2) to my growing Avic (and now Caribena&Ybyrapora, too) collection. I. AM. SO. EXCITED.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Wiscokid said:


> I would love to ad pulcher to my collection.. and have a friend with irminia sitting on a sac in the Chicago area


I'm only 2 hours from Chicago. Any introductions would be a great help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## patriotgator

Got a new Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lokee85

My most recently acquired Ts are:
0.75" B. smithi
0.75" B. emilia
0.5" G. pulchripes
2- 0.5" C. versicolors

Bringing my personal collection (not counting my husband and kids' Ts) to 7, including my 1.75" B. albopilosum and 3.5" A. avicularia.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wiscokid

i have two Nicaraguan b. albopilosum. coming in the mail tomorrow morning along with p. platyomma

TONIGHT AT WORK WILL SEEM LIKE AN ETERNITY

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mack1855

3 P.hannahannas.No wait, 3 P.Hummahummahumma.No wait,3
P.hanumavilasumica.Came in last week.
2 have eaten,3rd is in molt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Moonohol

I just ordered two new additions from Ken:

0.0.1 Harpactira baviana
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius sp. Caribbean diamond

Really stoked to expand my Harpactira collection and to get my first Tap

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul Larke

Just had my forth tarantula delivered today. A sub-adult A. Avic. My first arboreal! Very lively coming out of the delivery tub and FAST, at least in comparison to what I am used to. I can't believe, however, how chilled s/he is now in the enclosure. I expected a lot of wondering around the enclosure at first, but s/he seems very content, nestled on the side of the glass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jaycied

I ordered from a user on here that I am expecting this week:
B. boehmi
B. emilia
G. rosea 'red'
P. metallica
P. ornata
P. regalis
P. vittata     and a freebie of which I have no idea what it will be, which is pretty exciting. 

An order from NetBug coming tomorrow:
Confirmed female 3.5-4" Aphonopelma chalcodes
H. maculata
P. murinus

Check out my YouTube in a couple days for the unboxing/rehousing vids Annitya's Arachnids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wiscokid

jaycied said:


> I ordered from a user on here that I am expecting this week:
> B. boehmi
> B. emilia
> G. rosea 'red'
> P. metallica
> P. ornata
> P. regalis
> P. vittata     and a freebie of which I have no idea what it will be, which is pretty exciting.
> 
> An order from NetBug coming tomorrow:
> Confirmed female 3.5-4" Aphonopelma chalcodes
> H. maculata
> P. murinus
> 
> Check out my YouTube in a couple days for the unboxing/rehousing vids Annitya's Arachnids


My first fossorial T's came to me as freebies, I probably would have never gotten a pethole if the c. darlingi that were given to me weren't so cool, 

such a sucker for T's, I LOVE EM ALL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrowsyLids

14pokies said:


> No still only 14 sp available in the hobby.Lol


Would you change your name if P. rajaei became available? 

I recently acquired a suspect male I. mira
0.0.1 P. miranda and 0.0.1 T. violaceus. The I. mira just settled in and made its trap door it's a really interesting sp. to say the least

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies

DrowsyLids said:


> Would you change your name if P. rajaei became available?
> 
> I recently acquired a suspect male I. mira
> 0.0.1 P. miranda and 0.0.1 T. violaceus. The I. mira just settled in and made its trap door it's a really interesting sp. to say the least


I actually want a name change already.. I need to message the staff..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f

crone said:


> Score!


It really is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

jaycied said:


> Check out my YouTube in a couple days for the unboxing/rehousing vids Annitya's Arachnids


I subbed back your channel. And thank you for the sub. Nice videos you got already. <3


----------



## Wiscokid

louise f said:


> I subbed back your channel. And thank you for the sub. Nice videos you got already. <3


 recognized you from watching videos when I got on here ... beautiful collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f

Wiscokid said:


> recognized you from watching videos when I got on here ... beautiful collection


Aww thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

14pokies said:


> I actually want a name change already.. I need to message the staff..


Change it to Too Many Pokies.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Award 1


----------



## boina

Yesterday my new P. ornata arrived - it was supposed to be a sexed female but I've a strong suspicion it is actually a male.... The main problem with that is that I really, really, really wanted a female P. ornata. We'll see.
And with it came 0.1 Encyocratella olivacea - pretty small still (2.5"), but looking ventrally I'm reasonably sure it really is a female .

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Brumbleberry

I got my first T less than a week ago: B. vagans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## igotcrabs

This weeks new additions are... B. Emilia, B. Baumgarteni, P. Metallica, and an A. Metallica... as well as a Heterometrus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Moonohol said:


> I just ordered two new additions from Ken:
> 
> 0.0.1 Harpactira baviana
> 0.0.1 Tapinauchenius sp. Caribbean diamond
> 
> Really stoked to expand my Harpactira collection and to get my first Tap


The choices of my next order from Ken are between Tapnichinaeus Caribbean Diamond and P.Smithi


----------



## Moonohol

Grimmdreadly said:


> The choices of my next order from Ken are between Tapnichinaeus Caribbean Diamond and P.Smithi


P. smithi has been on my list for a while now! That's definitely a tough decision. I chose the Tap since they don't get quite as big as Pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaptinKrunch

Got 2 new new babies today. C.huahini and a P.murinus. Already on the hunt for more ha ha


----------



## volcanopele

Grimmdreadly said:


> The choices of my next order from Ken are between Tapnichinaeus Caribbean Diamond and P.Smithi


I have both from Ken.  Both are very similar, but if you like webbers, go with the Caribbean Diamond.  My female's previous enclosure was just filled with webbing.  And wow, is she FAST!  Definitely keep that in mind during any rehousing.  My unsexed smithi mostly puts up dirt curtains, but is pretty active once the lights go out. Both tend to hide during the day: my Tapi in one of her many burrows (in some cases, she just covers herself in dirt and calls it good), my smithi in its dirt fortress of solitude (the remains of its old enclosure setup that I removed, spider and all, and plopped into the new enclosure).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

My most recent was my mature female C. lividus (this was prior to her rehouse and since then she has sealed herself off)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Moonohol said:


> P. smithi has been on my list for a while now! That's definitely a tough decision. I chose the Tap since they don't get quite as big as Pokies.


I've always been more of a pokie man. (guess I do have to own em all. Haha) but I do love psalmos and taps, too


----------



## Grimmdreadly

volcanopele said:


> I have both from Ken.  Both are very similar, but if you like webbers, go with the Caribbean Diamond.  My female's previous enclosure was just filled with webbing.  And wow, is she FAST!  Definitely keep that in mind during any rehousing.  My unsexed smithi mostly puts up dirt curtains, but is pretty active once the lights go out. Both tend to hide during the day: my Tapi in one of her many burrows (in some cases, she just covers herself in dirt and calls it good), my smithi in its dirt fortress of solitude (the remains of its old enclosure setup that I removed, spider and all, and plopped into the new enclosure).


I like both. I've owned taps and they do love covering everything. My T.gigas was like a p.murinus only arboreal and new world.


----------



## volcanopele

I went to the Predators Reptile Expo up in Mesa today and picked up a sub-adult/juvie 0.1 _A. metallica_ (great, now I get to read up on the Avicularia revision)  and a 1.5-2" 0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Machala".

I love the enclosure I got for the metallica.  I wish I got that for my adult P. miranda since it looks to be more her size...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

volcanopele said:


> I went to the Predators Reptile Expo up in Mesa today and picked up a sub-adult/juvie 0.1 _A. metallica_ (great, now I get to read up on the Avicularia revision)  and a 1.5-2" 0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Machala".
> 
> I love the enclosure I got for the metallica.  I wish I got that for my adult P. miranda since it looks to be more her size...


Avicularia metallica wasn't part of the revision, so don't worry about it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

volcanopele said:


> I went to the Predators Reptile Expo up in Mesa today and picked up a sub-adult/juvie 0.1 _A. metallica_ (great, now I get to read up on the Avicularia revision)  and a 1.5-2" 0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Machala".
> 
> I love the enclosure I got for the metallica.  I wish I got that for my adult P. miranda since it looks to be more her size...


You're good on A.metallica. A few species remained avicularia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam

14pokies said:


> I picked up that rufilata a few days ago and will have two regalis slings coming at the end of the month or so.. Seller is just waiting for them to molt to second instar..


I just picked up a rufilata as well. Gets here next Wed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

I scored on a 1" C. bertae today at one of my favorite reptile shops. It was hiding all day, but I just checked on my T Room with my handy-dandy red LED flashlight, and it is so perfect. 

I know, I know. Call me a sucker for any creature that has _hearts_ on it. :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWilson1351

Nothing new yet, but I'm definitely using this thread as a place to get ideas


----------



## EmilzHernandez

I just got a Theraphosa Stirmi sling  from my local reptile breeder. 
Meet Saturn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost56

Picked up a few suspect females at Repticon that I tried sexing while choosing, including: a 6-7" T. stirmi, 3.5-4" B. albo "Nicaraguan", 4" A. seemanni, a 3" suspect male B. albo "Nicaraguan", and a MM Haplopelma sp. that was tossed in for free (random grab off the table, seller got lucky, me not so much.. lol). $60 for the stirmi, and $60 for the other 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

I got three more LP slings and a pair of H. Gigas slings. I needed at least one example of an African baboon species and H. Gigas is just perfect.


----------



## JoshDM020

They have arrived! 1" GBB and 1/4" A. geniculata!












C. cyaneopubescens



__ JoshDM020
__ May 3, 2017


















A. genic



__ JoshDM020
__ May 3, 2017



						1/4 inch little monster
					



Edit: pardon the screenshot from a vid i posted on snapchat. It was a good angle

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grimmdreadly

kevinlowl said:


> I got three more LP slings and a pair of H. Gigas slings. I needed at least one example of an African baboon species and H. Gigas is just perfect.


You can't have just one baboon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## D Sherlod

I picked up female B smithi and unsexed P muticus juvi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Does it count as a new addition if it's been eight months since I last saw the tarantula in question? Haha. If so, here's my old new C.Minax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

Picked up a 5" female P. regalis at Repticon this past weekend.View media item 40575

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl

Grimmdreadly said:


> You can't have just one baboon


Haha, maybe in the future if I get bored with all the dark, dull looking black and brown spiders I'll get a baboon with gimmicks like a horn and or bright fancy colors.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly

kevinlowl said:


> Haha, maybe in the future if I get bored with all the dark, dull looking black and brown spiders I'll get a baboon with gimmicks like a horn and or bright fancy colors.


Well if that's the case we've got trapdoor builders like idiothele Mira. Amazing blues like M.balfouri and H.Pulchripes. Even awesome golds and oranges like P.murinus or A. Ezendami. 

But if drab is your thing, H.Marksi is starting to become popular. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

Grimmdreadly said:


> Well if that's the case we've got trapdoor builders like idiothele Mira. Amazing blues like M.balfouri and H.Pulchripes. Even awesome golds and oranges like P.murinus or A. Ezendami.
> 
> But if drab is your thing, H.Marksi is starting to become popular. Haha


I. mira and H. pulchripes are nice. They'd be the most likely candidate if I get some colorful ones. Just recently I saw someone in my local facebook group posted a picture of his H. marksi and that thing is absolutely gorgeous. If I could find one for a decent price or more I would totally get it. Thing is I doubt I'll ever find one because the choices here are extremely limited. I've never even seen an A. metallica for sale, imagine that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Today in the mail: 0.1 juvi C. versicolor + 0.1 juvi P. subfusca  - and I still want a celebratory emoji, like one holding champagne?

Actually, they already arrived yesterday when I was at work. A neighbor accepted the package and put it in my garden shed - without telling me or leaving a note . Thing is, night temps were around 5°C/ 40F... and they were only wrapped in bubble wrap for insulation. I found them this morning just by accident and then I had to scramble to house them before work, but they did seem ok. 
Anyway I'll stop ordering by mail and go back to buying at expos and locally. Something always seems to go suboptimal when I order by mail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

kevinlowl said:


> I. mira and H. pulchripes are nice. They'd be the most likely candidate if I get some colorful ones. Just recently I saw someone in my local facebook group posted a picture of his H. marksi and that thing is absolutely gorgeous. If I could find one for a decent price or more I would totally get it. Thing is I doubt I'll ever find one because the choices here are extremely limited. I've never even seen an A. metallica for sale, imagine that.


Sounds almost like you live in central Illinois. I haven't seen an A.Metallica in person yet. I'll have to buy one and have it shipped. Same with C.Versicolour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magenta

I picked up a tiny B. smithi sling today from the reptile expo. 

*My husband named this little guy Pork chop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Made a very special order today for 2 Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma (or would it be Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma now??) slings. They should be here tuesday! Super excited to get some more Asian Ts


----------



## Stella Maris

I got 4 new slings today: B. smithi, E. murinus, A. versicolor, and P. sazimai.

I decided to name my E. murinus sling "Terah Tuxedo Toes" because he/she looks like he is wearing little black shoes, which I'm assuming is due to him being in heavy pre-molt.

Not sure what to name the other 3 yet but I will surely think of something.


----------



## Spidermolt

Just bought an E. cyanognathus, O. aureotibialis and a 2.5" male C. marshalli

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351

P. sazimai today from LPS

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Cordialis

Hoping to get hold of a couple Euathlus sp. red within a month or so. They've been a bit elusive around these parts lately but now I have a lead. I sure do hope to get lucky on that since I do love those inquisitive little creatures!

I've also been eyeing D. diamantinensis (sooo pretty). 

And then, three years into the hobby, something weird is happening to me. I find myself leaning toward taking the leap into Pokie land with the very stunning P. rufilata. Starting out, I thought I'd just have the one T. Yes yes, I'm aware how completely naive a thought that was  and I was absolutely not (not ever) going to venture into the old world territory. Yet here I am, strongly considering that gorgeous P. rufilata I've seen for sale (3cm unsexed specimens for 10€ a pop)

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Kuwagata

I'm looking for something for a ten gallon... Not sure what to put.


----------



## Venom1080

Kuwagata said:


> I'm looking for something for a ten gallon... Not sure what to put.


anything under 9" would be a little lost in that. only spiders that get over that size are the Theraphosa.


----------



## Kuwagata

Perhaps I will put something communal. I still don't even know if its going to be a tarantula.


----------



## Venom1080

Kuwagata said:


> Perhaps I will put something communal. I still don't even know if its going to be a tarantula.


only species that really works is M balfouri.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caseyface

I got a little Avicularia metallica this afternoon! :3

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## volcanopele

Just got my third Pokie, a 0.75" P. metallica sling.

@Caseyface: They're SO FLUFFY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Otis Driftwood

I will be going and picking these up tomorrow!!!! 
0.1.1 P. murinus 
0.1.0 H. maculata 
0.1.0 P. muticus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MrTwister

Ran by T-Canada's booth at Edmonton expo on the weekend. Picked up Two Hapalopus sp. colombia large. One D.fasciatus, and One C.cyaneopubescens.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

Venom1080 said:


> anything under 9" would be a little lost in that. only spiders that get over that size are the Theraphosa.


And some Pamphs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jones0911

Tuesday I'll be getting three H mac slings and three OBT slings from  Swift, setting up for those tomorrow and Tuesday!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## checkmate

CWilson1351 said:


> P. sazimai today from LPS
> View attachment 239415


From Jabberwock? Tried ordering online...guess I was a few hours too late. 
Ended up ordering a female 2.5" P. muticus from another site. Should be here this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

cold blood said:


> And some Pamphs


Yeah? Which ones?


----------



## cold blood

Venom1080 said:


> Yeah? Which ones?


nigricolor and goliath...not sure on others to be honest


----------



## Venom1080

cold blood said:


> nigricolor and goliath...not sure on others to be honest


cool. always thought they were more around the 7-8" mark.
 what about P cancerides?


----------



## cold blood

Venom1080 said:


> cool. always thought they were more around the 7-8" mark.
> what about P cancerides?


cancerides is more the typical 7-8" range, although a 9" specimen probably is out there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Kuwagata said:


> I'm looking for something for a ten gallon... Not sure what to put.


LP, T Blondi, T Stirmi, Lasidora Klugi,  Maybe a A. Geniculata or some other Rather Large NW tarantula. 

I currently have A LP and a A. Geniculata (just hooked out) both in 10 Gallons and they are both thriving. 
As long as you don't keep it Overly simple it really Shouldnt be too big for any of them. 

or you can always get a communal _Centruroides sculpturatus _Set up. 
Ive had one going for almost a year now, up to 12 specimens currently and they are absolutely amazing to keep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Within this past week I've added so far a Third OBT sling, and a lovely little H. Maculata Sling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

wetwork said:


> From Jabberwock? Tried ordering online...guess I was a few hours too late.
> Ended up ordering a female 2.5" P. muticus from another site. Should be here this week.


Ouch!!!  Yeah, she came from Jabberwock... Sorry man, that sucks. Hope the "Goddess" as @Chris LXXIX calls them turns out well though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Kuwagata said:


> I'm looking for something for a ten gallon... Not sure what to put.


I've seen adult A.Geniculatta in enclosures of that size. They were well fed too


----------



## Moonohol

Just unpacked my Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma slings. Managed to snap a few photos before they got warmed up enough to start going psycho:







Very awesome Ts

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Moonohol said:


> Just unpacked my Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma slings. Managed to snap a few photos before they got warmed up enough to start going psycho:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 239663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 239664
> 
> 
> Very awesome Ts


#WANT

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

They're fossorials @Moonohol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> They're fossorials @Moonohol


Oh I know! They have plenty of moist substrate for burrowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> Oh I know! They have plenty of moist substrate for burrowing.


Was just looking like a typical Lampropelma of Omothymus set up. 
Great spiders, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> Was just looking like a typical Lampropelma of Omothymus set up.
> Great spiders, enjoy.


Ahh I see how it looks that way from those pics. Here is the full setup:




I keep my Chilobrachys in very similar setups, but with skewers added for anchor points, and they've been doing great so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> Ahh I see how it looks that way from those pics. Here is the full setup:
> 
> View attachment 239675
> 
> 
> I keep my Chilobrachys in very similar setups, but with skewers added for anchor points, and they've been doing great so far.


Woah.. have fun keepinghumidity up in there. I have like 20 holes in my Asian cages... That's overkill

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> Woah.. have fun keep informed humidity up in there. I have like 20 holes in my Asian cages... That's overkill


This is the exact amount of holes in the enclosures I've been keeping my Chilobrachys in for a few months now. I add water to the sub every 2 weeks or so and it's perfect. It doesn't really ever get very dry where I live, so I think that helps as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeonExotic

Just picked up 3 new slings this weekend

A. Metallica 1"
B. Albopilosum .5"
C. Cyaneopubescens 1" (I was really excited for this one but she is a bit testy)

Curly hair just buried itself, never to be seen again.  GBB stays visible which is great, but she's airways looking menacing lol. Avic just hangs out. Not doing much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> This is the exact amount of holes in the enclosures I've been keeping my Chilobrachys in for a few months now. I add water to the sub every 2 weeks or so and it's perfect. It doesn't really ever get very dry where I live, so I think that helps as well.


regardless. its less maintenance and easier to put roughly 20 holes. there is a thing as too much ventilation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies

Picked up a young male T.stirmi for my girl and 2 adult female H.macs today

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## johnharper

Recently added some suntigers and b smithis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## nburgmei

Added a juvenile _A. moderatum, _an adult_ A. hentzi, _a subadult vinegaroon, three _Centruroides vittatus_, and an adult _Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus_ (or just _pallidus_; I don't know the taxonomy).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My first ever Pamphobeteus arrived a little earlier. A female antinous.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## keks

I knew, I don't come home only with my 5 M. balfouri slings (omg, they are soooo tiny, and all cuddle in one corner : 

MY prey today: 
Caribena versicolor, Avicularia geroldi, Ybyrapora diversipes (A. geroldi is still Avi? This new names still confuse me  ), and a little Acanthoscurria geniculata, I wanted to have one again, they are so inquisitive ^^. They all are unsexed slings. 

I am very proud of myself, because there were sooo many interesting, cute, furry and beautiful I-all-wanna-have-slings ... and i bought only 5 boxes. 

But I am sure,  it was not the last time I was there ...  .

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Caseyface

@keks - Your lot sounds great!! The geroldis are still classified under Avicularia...for now. Hehe. I named it Gerold. MWAHAHAH. I also have an A. genic coming in today!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Technically not a new edition yet, but Hopefully Should be getting a couple new T's Today, for sure a Chilobrachys huahini "Asian Fawn" 
and hopefully an A. Seemanni

or instead a P. Muticus. 

I'm at work now but my Girlfriend should be going down to pick them up in the next few hours! already super excited about the new editions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

basin79 said:


> My first ever Pamphobeteus arrived a little earlier. A female antinous.


It won't be your last. Oh and welcome to the realm of the true goddesses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## checkmate

Yesterday received my 2.5" female P. muticus and a 1/2" OBT sling freebie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Today I took delivery of a Eucratoscelus pachypus 3/4" sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Walker253

Craigslist purchase yesterday
A fresh MM P murinus
about 3" each
B albopilosum
G pulchripes
C cyaneopubescens

FIFTY BUCKS!

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Walker253 said:


> Craigslist purchase yesterday
> A fresh MM P murinus
> about 3" each
> B albopilosum
> G pulchripes
> C cyaneopubescens
> 
> FIFTY BUCKS!


Whoa, in total? You got a major steal and I'm very jealous.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Walker253

JoshDM020 said:


> Whoa, in total? You got a major steal and I'm very jealous.


Total. 50 dollars would be a good price even if they were all males. I jumped on it. The pulchripes was thin, but nothing 3 roaches couldn't fix last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antsman

I just pre-ordered from Dawns spring import. Shipping out 23rd can't wait.

GBB female 2.5"
Lasiodora parahybana female 2.5"
Avic avic .75"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kinglaz85

Just added the following to the collection: 

0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.3 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.2 Phrixotrichus scrofa
Thanks Blue Jaye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BwR11

L. Parahybana
A. Geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Walker253 said:


> FIFTY BUCKS!


Someone call the police; that sounds like a steal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jason B

Just received two slings today, both Stratopelma calceatum. Bringing my collection since getting back into the hobby at 5. I find it funny how two spiders of the same species, heck even the same sack reacted into two totally different ways to being unpacked. First sling I opened its end of the double packed straw and nothing. I litterally ended up letting it sit in its enclosure for a good 20 minutes before it came out, then I went in to retrieved the straw so i could repeat the process. Pulled the other side of the straw out and the other sling flew out like I was expecting the first one to do. While the first one has spent most of its time on the substrate, the second one has spent most of its time at the top of the enclosure. Just another great example of how eat spider has its own personality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Received two new T's today. pretty stoked about adding these guys to my collection Finally! 
Chilobrachys huahini
&
Heterothele villosella

almost ordered a C. huahini the other day, thankfully found my local shop just received one in their last order, and with the saved shipping cost, deceided to pick up the Villosella with it!


----------



## Caseyface

I AM FREAKING OUT. 

I just picked up four new babies at the NW Reptile Expo. I am so freaking happy. 

A. chalcodes - 3.75"-4" - female 
A. avicularia - 4.5" - female 
E. truculentus - 3" - unsexed
P. scrofa - 1" - unsexed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Caseyface said:


> I AM FREAKING OUT.
> 
> I just picked up four new babies at the NW Reptile Expo. I am so freaking happy.
> 
> A. chalcodes - 3.75"-4" - female
> A. avicularia - 4.5" - female
> E. truculentus - 3" - unsexed
> P. scrofa - 1" - unsexed.


ahh very nice!. A. Chalcodes are a great species, especially if you got a Confirmed Female! mines always out and about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Picked up a confirmed female KING BABOON @Chris LXXIX 
for $80 at the expo in Monroe

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

sdsnybny said:


> Picked up a confirmed female KING BABOON @Chris LXXIX
> for $80 at the expo in Monroe


Bravo, sdsnybny! 

Long live that marvellous West coast city with the same surname of the never forgotten Immortal Blonde!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caseyface

sdsnybny said:


> Picked up a confirmed female KING BABOON @Chris LXXIX
> for $80 at the expo in Monroe


@sdsnybny - Yay! What time were you there? We could have bumped into each other!


----------



## joseoro11

Just got H. minax for something different


----------



## sdsnybny

Caseyface said:


> @sdsnybny - Yay! What time were you there? We could have bumped into each other!


Before the doors were open 
I think I saw you at Adam's table but wasnt sure
you only wanted the fuzzy avics LOL?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

sdsnybny said:


> Before the doors were open
> I think I saw you at Adam's table but wasnt sure
> you only wanted the fuzzy avics LOL?


Hehehe. I strolled in a little late, actually. Later towards noon. Trying to find parking was fun, but by the time we did, the line was gone!

And, yes, those soft fuzzy Avics have a special place in my heart, but I only got one this time! AND FOR TEN DOLLARS. I was hoping to score an A. minatrix, but no such luck.


----------



## Walker253

I got a decent batch at the NW Expo today.

0.1.1 C lividus
0.1 T sp Columbia
0.1 A seemanni blue
0.1 E trucelentus
0.1 A chacoana
0.1 A urticans
0.0.2 P ornata
0.0.2 T okerti

I sold or traded 16 to new homes as well. It was a fun day

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Caseyface

@Walker253 - I saw you!!! You're my E. truculentus buddy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

I just got a small _Eupalaestrus campestratus_ sling  It's my first T.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## keks

Marika said:


> I just got a small _Eupalaestrus campestratus_ sling  It's my first T.


Congratulations, I want to have it too. But the next breeder of this T is almost 500 km away from here  .

But I got yesterday two Millepede(s?) , bought them as Tonkinbolus dollfusi. Without the flashlight they have a grey colour. I like them ^^.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

keks said:


> Congratulations, I want to have it too. But the next breeder of this T is almost 500 km away from here  .
> 
> But I got yesterday two Millepede(s?) , bought them as Tonkinbolus dollfusi. Without the flashlight they have a grey colour. I like them ^^.
> View attachment 240340


Thanks! It's so small and cute <3. I'm also looking for a G. pulchra, but they seem to be pretty hard to find.
T. dollfusi is a very beautiful species, I used to have a couple of them too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caseyface

Yesterday I finally got myself a ~1.75" Y. sooretama! <3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kevinlowl

Thai golden fringe, C. versicolor and (of course I need an example of this) Malaysian earth tiger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Picked up another diversipes sling at an expo and was given a few freebies from the vendor last weekend and this week i have a female P metallica in transit and securing a deal on two borneo black juvies tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patriotgator

No tarantulas but in the last month I've gotten a centipede, scorpion, pacman frog, pixie frog and leopard gecko.

I need to get more Ts dangit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Walker253 said:


> Craigslist purchase yesterday
> A fresh MM P murinus
> about 3" each
> B albopilosum
> G pulchripes
> C cyaneopubescens
> 
> FIFTY BUCKS!


That, sir, is the art of the deal.
Give this man two medals in case he loses one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevinlowl

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi & Chilobrachys dyscolus blue. I frickin love tarantulas with gradient coloration (or bicolor front and rear legs).


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Finally got a P.Metallica, a birthday surprise from my parents! At work we have tons of Gooties, and I am so happy to have my own. Meet Jasmine!


----------



## Venom1080

well, finally after receiving them and making sure they were healthy, Tangled in Webs sent me my order . packing was a 8 out out of ten. they were all packed in a small box that wasnt fully closed and had tape over it keeping it shut. the tripepii container opened when i peeled the tape off. the tripepii was very closed to being smashed. the condiment cup it was in was severely dented and pushed the spider against the top of the cage. this mist likely happened when the mail-idiot shoved it in the cramped mailbox.  
cant say ill be ordering from them again but all arrived healthy and decently packed. they some how misplaced their P cancirides and so i choose another spider for the same price. no freebie either, which is okay. Nice people, but wont be buying form them again, at least online. i prefer Tarantula Canada. 
1x Nhandu tripepii 0.1 2.5"  3x Lampropelma violaceopes 0.0.1 1"   1x Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.0.1 3/4"


----------



## basin79

I posted this on another thread. But this lass arrived yesterday. A small juvenile female Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Caseyface

Add Avicularia minatrix to my list! My two new ~1.75" babies came in!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnharper

Got some signapore blues and desert hairys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

EmilzHernandez said:


> At work we have tons of Gooties, and I am so happy to have my own.


Where do you work that has "tons of Gooties"?


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

After ages of failure in managing to land one (some terrible luck), I've finally added a G. Pulchra to my small collection  An assumed female and "she" will be arriving tomorrow morning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Ungoliant said:


> Where do you work that has "tons of Gooties"?


 I work at an LPS, we breed our own pokies and some brachys and Harpactiras


----------



## basin79

Screamingreenmachine said:


> After ages of failure in managing to land one (some terrible luck), I've finally added a G. Pulchra to my small collection  An assumed female and "she" will be arriving tomorrow morning!


Phenomenal. I absolutely love my beautiful black bulldozer. Haven't had her long myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

This little _Pamphobeteus antinous_ came back with me from the BTS Expo! @The Grym Reaper you were right about these being ravenous... I took your tip about these being a nice replacement for the elusive G. pulchra and I see what you mean about "steroids". This one is around 3" and she devoured four mealworms in a couple of hours leaving no trace! I was gobsmacked... can't wait for this tank to grow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

GreyPsyche said:


> Got my first ever Ts two days ago...
> 
> Three slings! Two I got for myself and one for my gf.
> 
> 1" GBB
> 1" Rosehair (GFs)
> 1" OBT
> 
> I'm already considering several more! Haha.


Congratulations! Brave choice on the OBT, I hope you have done your research

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caseyface

I was surprised with a freebie in my last order, so add another teeeeeeeny B. vagans to my current list. _Come to me, my precious._

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GreyPsyche

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Congratulations! Brave choice on the OBT, I hope you have done your research


I did, I've been learning about spiders since about third grade and reading up on Ts on and off for the past three years. I'm actually more interested in OWs, I don't know why, I guess it's their survival tactics that interest me. BTW, my OBT molted for the first time in my care about two weeks ago, got a little orange tinge to her now, she's a beaut. For her second feeding she had an impressive takedown on a relatively large cricket. She's already fattened up on two meals but alas, tomorrow will be third as it's been a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

basin79 said:


> Phenomenal. I absolutely love my beautiful black bulldozer. Haven't had her long myself.


"She" came in this morning and is absolutely stunning! So glad I snagged her. Not bulldozing much yet but it has already started  in love with this one. Total angel too!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

ThisMeansWAR said:


> View attachment 241287
> 
> This little _Pamphobeteus antinous_ came back with me from the BTS Expo! @The Grym Reaper you were right about these being ravenous... I took your tip about these being a nice replacement for the elusive G. pulchra and I see what you mean about "steroids". This one is around 3" and she devoured four mealworms in a couple of hours leaving no trace! I was gobsmacked... can't wait for this tank to grow!


I think G. pulchra look better as adults for not the red abdomen hair and being more velvety.

That typed I can't wait for my "big black Peru" grows up. She should shed any day and I'm hoping she'll be a little less fragile looking.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## scott308

I picked up a ~1.5" Megaphobema robustum a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

Please don't hate me, I am just a man. Petco had a young Avicularia avicularia(supposedly) at half price for $10 which was too good of a deal for me to pass up. I fixed up the terrible container it came in by putting 30 holes each on two sides, adding coco fiber instead of a waterlogged sponge, put a piece of corkbark and a water dish in, then re-added the silk leaves it came with and now it's a pretty good home until I find something bigger.



P.S. Don't worry, I do not plan on ever breeding it since I'm not sure of it's origins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Stormsky said:


> Please don't hate me, I am just a man. Petco had a young Avicularia avicularia(supposedly) at half price for $10 which was too good of a deal for me to pass up. I fixed up the terrible container it came in by putting 30 holes each on two sides, adding coco fiber instead of a waterlogged sponge, put a piece of corkbark and a water dish in, then re-added the silk leaves it came with and now it's a pretty good home until I find something bigger.
> View attachment 241590
> View attachment 241592
> 
> P.S. Don't worry, I do not plan on ever breeding it since I'm not sure of it's origins.


Since geroldi, velutina and others have been moved to A avicularia, it's probably safe to breed. It's almost certainly an A avicularia. 10 is a good price, I would have bought it too. And in the future, don't bother adding so much substrate, one inch is enough for most avics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Stormsky said:


> Please don't hate me, I am just a man. Petco had a young Avicularia avicularia(supposedly) at half price for $10 which was too good of a deal for me to pass up. I fixed up the terrible container it came in by putting 30 holes each on two sides, adding coco fiber instead of a waterlogged sponge, put a piece of corkbark and a water dish in, then re-added the silk leaves it came with and now it's a pretty good home until I find something bigger.
> View attachment 241590
> View attachment 241592
> 
> P.S. Don't worry, I do not plan on ever breeding it since I'm not sure of it's origins.


I got mine from petco too. Mostly because I got extremely impatient and wanted to get my first T as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

Venom1080 said:


> Since geroldi, velutina and others have been moved to A avicularia, it's probably safe to breed. It's almost certainly an A avicularia. 10 is a good price, I would have bought it too. And in the future, don't bother adding so much substrate, one inch is enough for most avics.


That's good to know. I don't really have any plans for breeding projects since I don't have the space, but at least now I know I can send it off if it ends up being a male.
With the substrate, I didn't have a very long piece of cork bark and wanted it a bit closer to the top, so I just put in a tiny bit more than I needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alana

I bought 7 new slings last week. 
3 x Avicularia diversipes
Tapinauchenius latipes
T. sp. Colombia
T. plumipes
Aphonopelma marxi
(Plus 4 true spiders!)

Stupidly I decided to pop them in their tubs on my bed, instead of in the bath as I usually do, and one of the Tapis made a run for it up my arm. Glad it was only a tiny sling and not an adult, it wasn't the easiest T to catch!


----------



## antsman

I just got a 2.5" Female GBB (who is molting as we speak), 2.5" Female L.parahybana, and a 1" Avic avic sling.
That makes 11, I think I'm addicted. I'm already looking at getting a few more lol.


----------



## 0311usmc

My awesome girlfriend just bought me another P.muticus for my birthday present. I now have 2 king baboons, my favorite tarantula none the less. Going to be rehousing today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antsman

Here are some pic's of them.
GBB female fresh molt.






Lasidora parahybana






A. avic sling


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

This little bugger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Venom1080 said:


> Since geroldi, velutina and others have been moved to A avicularia, it's probably safe to breed. It's almost certainly an A avicularia. 10 is a good price, I would have bought it too. And in the future, don't bother adding so much substrate, one inch is enough for most avics.


Wait, is sp. geroldi moved to _Avicularia avicularia_?


----------



## Venom1080

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Wait, is sp. geroldi moved to _Avicularia avicularia_?


Yes. Difference s were too subtle to be considered a different species or some thing like that. It might be labeled as a just a different locality now. You can pm CEC for more info.


----------



## Caseyface

Four new additions today: C.daringi, T. ockerti x 2, and an LP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

New this week

1.1.0 
Y. diversipes breeding pair... wish me luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Walker253

Thanks to a certain site going BOGO, I received a bunch of Pokie slings today
6 P bara
6 P smithi
2 P ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tulip28

Picked up a C. versicolor sling today and got two freebies: a L. difficilis sling and a A. hentzi sling.

So now we've got our first arboreal tarantula. ^_^ 

Aaand we have 11 tarantulas now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stella Maris

I got a D. diamanteninsis (sic) sling I named "Lucy/Lucius in the Sky with Diamonds" and a juvie H. mac named "King Charles/Queen Charlene the Regal." 

I instantly fell in love with the H. mac when I saw him. All hail King Charles the Regal!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deb60

When did you get your first T ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

I completely lowered my standards and received an adult female G.Rosea and two adult female G.Pulchripes. The only reason was because I knew that no one else in this town would take care of them like I will. I plan to begin my hunt for mature males soon, as I'm not to fond of either species. I don't hate them, but I prefer my tarantulas to be new world arboreals IE psalmopoeus and Tapnichinaeus, or old world burrowers, arboreals. I normally only make exceptions for Lasiodoras, certain Brachys, Nhandus, and Acanthoscurrias. I'm also looking into Phormictopus and Pamphobeteus. Anyways here they are

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

Grimmdreadly said:


> I completely lowered my standards and received an adult female G.Rosea and two adult female G.Pulchripes.


Maybe you'll get lucky, and that rosea will turn out to be a "psycho rosie."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

0.0.1 _Grammostola pulchra_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Ungoliant said:


> Maybe you'll get lucky, and that rosea will turn out to be a "psycho rosie."


I can only hope and prey.


----------



## JoshDM020

Got myself an Aphonopelma seemani today. Hes so prettyyyyyy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcanopele

Broke my record for most tarantulas acquired in one sitting   On Tuesday, I went to Ken the Bug Guy's shop and picked up a 0.75" 0.0.1 Grammostola actaeon (named "Aegaeon" since one of my spiders should have a space name...), a 0.5" 0.0.1 Caribena versicolor (no name yet, thinking "Fluffy"), and a 2.25" 0.0.1 Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica (named "Shiva"). This brings me up to 24 Ts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gypsy cola

Picking up a CITES brachypelma kahlenbergi
and a few Nicaraguan B.albos
maybe a snake or some random spiders. Idk depends what the LPS has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colette

Picked up a G. pulchra sling and a male Phidippus regius today, putting me up to 4 Ts and one true spider. Very pleased.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## keks

This morning I picked up:
Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua, about 4 cm and sooooo fluffy! (But not really white-haired. I'm a little confused.) Anyway she is REALLY beautiful ^^. And big :wideyed:. 
I took a look in the enclosure just now: She is grooming herself . 





Brachypelma emilia. On the pics she looks as black as my little Grammostola pulchra, but she isn't black. A little one with ~ 3 cm BL. I don't see her, no idea what she is doing just now. 



And Grammostola pulchra, the little black beauty (sadly brown on the pic) with a mouthful cricket. I fed her to get her out of the edge of the box. She is a shy little girl, ~ 3 cm BL too. This moment she is drinking. 



Unfortunately the colours are not really realistic, no chance to get better pics, I also didn't want to stress them anymore. 
I'm happy, I love them  .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant

keks said:


> This morning I picked up.


Congratulations on the great additions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

Got some nice additions, 3 x C. minax, stunning, 3 x H. laticeps, hiding, 3 x C. Dyscolus, webbing like crazy, and a freebee a P. sazimai, all doing great all eating and digging, webbing, just had to, loving their different characteristics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

I spent a lot of money today, I still can't believe it . 
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. fire ~ 2cm BL 
1.1.0 Cyriocosmus chicoi subadult
0.0.3 Cyriocosmus elegans, 1 cm BL
3 Coromus vittatus (I think, I got no name for it -.-" ) 
2 Pelmatojulus ligulatus (should be the correct name)
2 Colossobolus giganteus (is the wrong name I fear, mine have legs in the same colour as the body). 
What I couldn't get was B. albopilosum Nicaragua, Bumba cabloca, Thrixopelma cyaneolum  .

(And a big sack of cork bark, pea aphids, springtails and food for them, fruit flies and food for them, a crooked tweezer, 3 Braplast boxes 5.8 l, 3 Braplast boxes 3 l .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

My most recent is a 2 - 2.5 inch confirmed male Nhandu Chromatus. The boys need love too!


----------



## basin79

This gorgeous girl has just trapped.

Cyriocosmus ritae.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keks

Yeah!! Cyriocosmus are great! ^^ I had C. ritae years before, now I have C. chicoi and C. elegans .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Yeah!! Cyriocosmus are great! ^^ I had C. ritae years before, now I have C. chicoi and C. elegans .


I'm absolutely blown away how beautiful she is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

And they are fast . 
And they are addictive, there are some very nice species, like the one with the beautiful heart on it's butt .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Colette

I've ordered myself a couple of juvies to arrive on Tuesday. P sazimai and N chromatus Bought and set up their new homes this afternoon. I'm so excited I feel like a kid at Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

My 4 Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" slings arrived today !
They are in their cricket boxes now, with their paper towel tunnel from the package. Two of them are out of the paper towel tunnel yet, two are still in there in stress curl. I hope they will be fine tomorrow  ^^.
This is the bravest:



And no, the soil is not wet, it only looks like because of the flashlight .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AshS

So I picked up this little guy for £10 yesterday from the lps.  


3" Brachypelma Albopilosom when I picked him up there was a pristine molt in the corner of his box which confirmed he is a he.


----------



## grayzone

Newest addition is a suspect female P sp rufus.. this week i have a P everetti female and 2nd unsexed sling coming in, along with an unsexed P carpenteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ordered a "mystery box" of slings, the parcel turned up today and I have:

P. sazimai
B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan) 
2 x H. maculata
C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

The Grym Reaper said:


> Ordered a "mystery box" of slings, the parcel turned up today and I have:
> 
> P. sazimai
> B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan)
> 2 x H. maculata
> C. versicolor


Nice mix, where did you purchase them from? Great selection of arboreal, terrestrial, NW and old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

mconnachan said:


> Nice mix, where did you purchase them from? Nice selection of arboreal, terrestrial, NW and old.


Holmes Inverts and Tarantulas, if you search "Corby Inverts and Tarantulas" on FB then that's his group, he does auctions for mystery boxes (everyone votes on what will be in it i.e. slings/arboreals/other inverts/juvies) from time to time on there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

The Grym Reaper said:


> Holmes Inverts and Tarantulas, if you search "Corby Inverts and Tarantulas" on FB then that's his group, he does auctions for mystery boxes (everyone votes on what will be in it i.e. slings/arboreals/other inverts/juvies) from time to time on there as well.


You asked me where I received my A. geniculata replacement from, they're on Facebook as well,
the tarantula factory, Brooke Power, and her partner. Great sellers, as well. Thanks for the heads up, I'll check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

I have 0.1.0 lasiodorides polycuspulatus, 0.0.1  Pterinopelma Sazimai, and 0.0.2   Acanthoscurria Ferina in transit now should be here in the A.M.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Getting 7 new ones next week 
G.pulchipres
B.vagans
P.sazimai
GBB
Honduran Curly
E.campestratus
D.faciatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

Charlottesweb17 said:


> Getting 7 new ones next week
> G.pulchipres
> B.vagans
> P.sazimai
> GBB
> Honduran Curly
> E.campestratus
> D.faciatus


Nice selection - enjoy!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

mconnachan said:


> You asked me where I received my A. geniculata replacement from, they're on Facebook as well,
> the tarantula factory, Brooke Power, and her partner. Great sellers, as well. Thanks for the heads up, I'll check them out.


It's run by a guy called Peter, he's pretty sound, think his wife helps out too.

Yeah, I've seen "The Tarantula Factory" on FB but didn't know if they were any good so thanks for letting me know.
I ordered an E. sp. red sling (I actually managed to find one lol) and a V. confusus from Andy at "So Many Legs" so I'll see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

The Grym Reaper said:


> It's run by a guy called Peter, he's pretty sound, think his wife helps out too.
> 
> Yeah, I've seen "The Tarantula Factory" on FB but didn't know if they were any good so thanks for letting me know.
> I ordered an E. sp. red sling (I actually managed to find one lol) and a V. confusus from Andy at "So Many Legs" so I'll see how that goes.


Thanks @The Grym Reaper , I'll check them out too, I've checked "Corby inverts and tarantulas" the surprise box is a great idea, better deal all around, can you let the seller know if you want OW, NW, arboreal, terrestrial, or is it a random mix?


----------



## The Grym Reaper

mconnachan said:


> Thanks @The Grym Reaper , I'll check them out too, I've checked "Corby inverts and tarantulas" the surprise box is a great idea, better deal all around, can you let the seller know if you want OW, NW, arboreal, terrestrial, or is it a random mix?


Yeah, he asked me if there was anything I didn't want in the box so you can somewhat narrow down what you'll get, I just said I was good with anything other than an LP, B. vagans or a B. albo (hobby).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colette

My unsexed juvies arrived today as planned. N chromatus and P sazimai. Very pleased, and amazed how well marked the Nhandu is already.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mconnachan

The Grym Reaper said:


> Yeah, he asked me if there was anything I didn't want in the box so you can somewhat narrow down what you'll get, I just said I was good with anything other than an LP, B. vagans or a B. albo (hobby).


That's good to know, I would be happy with any and all the sp. you received, H. mac, never owned, I have OW's, so I think I would manage them with some research, and caution of course, that's a great way to get sp. you wouldn't normally go for.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Fed all the slings I got yesterday this morning, all doing well except for one of the H. maculata slings which I just found in a death curl next to a half-eaten lat nymph, folks weren't lying when they said these are fragile as slings.

On a more positive note, my Euathlus sp. red sling and a diddy V. confusus arrived today.


----------



## johnny quango

Today I took delivery of 4 slings that included 
Aphonopelma sp montane 
Pseudhapalopus sp blue 
Grammostola grossa
And a Grammostola iheringi to replace the one I recently lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

mconnachan said:


> Nice selection - enjoy!


Also getting a.geniculata and g.rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

P. metallica and C. cyaneopubescens slings. My wishlist is complete, other than a blue fang which I'm kinda iffy on, plus some super rares which I'll never be able to justify dropping the cash on anyways.


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Just ordered my now 9 new Ts to be arriving next week.
a.geniculata
GBB
d.faciatus
b.vagan 
b.albopilosum
e.campestratus
g.pulchipres
P.sazimai
g.rosea (red colour form)

My days off next week will be fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

2x juv male Avic. purpurea and the roughest looking B. emilia I have ever seen

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My new additions are coming either today or tomorrow.
I will have a total of 11.
9 new ones coming all the enclosures are done just need the inhabitants!
A.geniculata
G.pulchipres
G.rosea
B.vagan
P.sazimai
E.campetratus
Honduran curly 
D.faciatus
GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

A few of my new additions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17




----------



## 0311usmc

Just bought an unsexed 4" c.minax from my  favorite local pet shop and had a successful rehouse with no drama tonight. It is an absolutely beautiful tarantula. Fossorial species have become my favorite in the hobby, I love how they spend so much time bulldozing dirt and making awesome burrows with a couple entrances and lots of webbing. What's not to love?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080

0311usmc said:


> Just bought an unsexed 4" c.minax from my  favorite local pet shop and had a successful rehouse with no drama tonight. It is an absolutely beautiful tarantula. Fossorial species have become my favorite in the hobby, I love how they spend so much time bulldozing dirt and making awesome burrows with a couple entrances and lots of webbing. What's not to love?


Mainly the fact you never see them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevinlowl

@0311usmc Nice pick up, love the fossorial species. I like how they snatch prey and drag it down their lair like some sort of fairy tale monster.

On Friday I got another batch of slings (hopefully my last). People say they're must haves in the hobby so I got a pair of OBTs. I also got another orange tarantula, a pair of O. philippinuses . One more C. marshalli to hopefully be the opposite sex of the one I already have. Lastly, a P. reduncus as my one and only tarantula from the Psalmopoeus genus. The reduncus is ridiculously underrated, especially the slings. It has orange bands on the legs and a green butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc

Venom1080 said:


> Mainly the fact you never see them.


I make a starter burrow in the corner of every one of my fossorial enclosures. I see all of mine often as a matter of fact. Here's a few examples.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080

0311usmc said:


> I make a starter burrow in the corner of every one of my fossorial enclosures. I see all of mine often as a matter of fact. Here's a few examples.


I like to do the same. But I prefer seeing them out on their own rather then cramped in their burrow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jones0911

Getting 0.0.7 Nhand Chromatus


----------



## boina

Group of 6 P. subfusca 'highland', 2i. I ordered 5 and got 6 - very nice . One molted in transport, but seems to be ok. They are going to stay together since everyone I asked stated that subfusca is one of the best Pokie species for a communal upbringing.


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> 2x juv male Avic. purpurea and the roughest looking B. emilia I have ever seen


The 'sad' rating is for the emilia, of course.


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> The 'sad' rating is for the emilia, of course.


Yes I hope it makes it through next moult ok. I have no idea how it got in such a way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

Sorry I don't have to to look up all the scientific names. I really need to get out of the house and head to work. I'll add the names later.

Today's Arrival!

Golden Blue Legged Baboon
Malaysian Earth Tiger
Venezuelan Sun Tiger

I got to go.. Cheers to T's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

I have some very cool stuff coming in this upcoming week

1x P. sp rufus (already own a female, hope this little one ends up male)
2x P. victori
3x P. sp akcaya

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. vagans
2 x C. elegans
D. diamantinensis 

All turned up today along with a new enclosure for my A. variegata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

The Grym Reaper said:


> B. vagans
> 2 x C. elegans
> D. diamantinensis
> 
> All turned up today along with a new enclosure for my A. variegata.


Always these eval temptations to buy more as you wanted originally .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frodogecko

kinglaz85 said:


> I'll play:
> 
> 0.0.4 Acanthoscurria sp. Maldonadoensis
> 0.0.2 Caribeena versicolor
> 0.0.3 Crypsidromus sp. 'Costa Rica'
> 0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
> 0.0.4 Euathlus sp. 'Yellow'
> 0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
> 0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
> 0.0.1 Grammostola grossa
> 0.0.3 Sericopelma sp. 'Azuero' #1
> 0.0.2 Sphaerobothria hoffmanni
> 
> Hoping to add some more soon!


I just picked up a Crypsidromus sp. 'Costa Rica' sling, but I can't find any care info. Can you tell me anything about them?


----------



## kevinlowl

grayzone said:


> P. sp akcaya


Phormingochilus?


----------



## grayzone

@kevinlowl 

Yes

Phormingochilus sp akcaya 2-3i x5 (2 are for a local friend)

And Psalmopoeus victori x3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ncstarr

my new lil female smithi just arrived today just ordered a g. Pulchra aswel


----------



## JohnR

Might be a week late but I got 7 slings (2 H. incei, M. balfouri, B. albopilosum, Y. diversipes, C. versicolor and P. irmina) delivered! I got 9 Ts now but this doesn't stop me yet to buy some more


----------



## MissHarlen

I got 5 new Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua slings and a Grammostola rosea freebie (pictured above)


----------



## EmilzHernandez

New B.hamorii female! Loving the colors on it, and it's my first Brachy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## khil

grayzone said:


> @kevinlowl
> 
> Yes
> 
> Phormingochilus sp akcaya 2-3i x5 (2 are for a local friend)
> 
> And Psalmopoeus victori x3
> View attachment 247608
> View attachment 247610


What do you feed somethign that tiny?


----------



## Venom1080

khil said:


> What do you feed somethign that tiny?


Those are pretty large. Prekilled either way though. Or super tiny prey.


----------



## JoshDM020

Two new little guys in today!

Psalmopoeus cambridgei: little under an inch, hid away quickly and has already started webbing which made getting a better pic impossible.












cambridgei



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 3, 2017



						She hid fast. A little under an inch, cute as all get-out. Get ready for more pictures of this...
					




Brachypelma boehmei: super tiny, gotta set up a smaller enclosure, luckily i have one on hand! Cant wait for the colors to start coming in on this one!













boehmei



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 3, 2017
__ 4



						Tiny little guy, the enclosure its in is way too big at the moment, but i have something small...
					




Unboxing went super smooth and was really effortless. Great experience from Inland Sea once again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venomgland

Waiting on the fed-x truck now with my 1-1.5 P. metallica!

Edit: Fed-X truck finally arrived painfully late at 7:50pm 

P. Metallica settling in in her new home until she reaches 2".


----------



## grayzone

khil said:


> What do you feed somethign that tiny?


Theyre taking down large pinheads with ease already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

3.5" female P. muticus for $70 on Craigslist two weeks ago. Molted about a week ago. Waiting to rehouse her. Current container is janky as hell.


----------



## CWilson1351

N. incei gold sling about .75in and B. boehemi suspect female about 2in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

Haplopelma albostriatum 3.5" Female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom1080

13 new additions. 2 Hysterocrates laticeps, 2 Orithoctonus aureoitialis, 2 Hysterocrates cf. gigas, 4 Tapinauchinius sp union island (1 freebie), 2 Haplopus sp Columbia large , 2 Phormictopus cancerides. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Half already rehoused. Don't think anyone would care for a dozen pics of 1" and under slings.
EDIT: just 1 O. aureoitialis.. one didn't make it for some reason..


Edit #2 make that two DOA.. one of the Tapinauchinius sp union island didn't make it. So weird as the other 11 were in such great shape..

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## keks

Venom1080 said:


> 13 new additions. 2 Hysterocrates laticeps, 2 Orithoctonus aureoitialis, 2 Hysterocrates cf. gigas, 4 Tapinauchinius sp union island (1 freebie), 2 Haplopus sp Columbia large , 2 Phormictopus cancerides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249201
> 
> Half already rehoused. Don't think anyone would care for a dozen pics of 1" and under slings.
> EDIT: just 1 O. aureoitialis.. one didn't make it for some reason..
> View attachment 249203


A lot of tiny spiders, it's a pity that one didn't make it. Poor little thing .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

keks said:


> A lot of tiny spiders, it's a pity that one didn't make it. Poor little thing .


 Make that two. Thanks Canada Post for missing delivery day, again. 
Thank you.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## keks

That's why I try to avoid postal shipping. Our postal service is not very trustful too. As I waited for my B. albopilosum from Hungary, I felt bad til they were here.
Who was the second sling that died?


----------



## Venom1080

keks said:


> That's why I try to avoid postal shipping. Our postal service is not very trustful too. As I waited for my B. albopilosum from Hungary, I felt bad til they were here.
> Who was the second sling that died?


A Tapinauchinius sp union island. It was a freebie, still have the other three I actually ordered. Unfortunate. But the seller is very legit and I can get a regolund or replacement.


----------



## keks

Venom1080 said:


> A Tapinauchinius sp union island. It was a freebie, still have the other three I actually ordered. Unfortunate. But the seller is very legit and I can get a regolund or replacement.


Freebie or not .. it was a spider. I hope the other ones are all right. There you have a good seller. I think when my B. albopilosum had been dead I didn't get any replacement. Shipping outside of Hungary has been my problem. 
The next big trembling for me will be when I get my scorplings from UK . But they are shipped to Germany, not to Austria. This will safe surely a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Finally got one of my dream spiders, a 1.5" Grammostola pulchra. Cutest sling I have ever received. Also have 2 Poecilotheria bara lowland slings  and an Acanthoscurria geniculate sling on hold, so I am very excited for those too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Here's the cutie in all her (hopefully) glory

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

New sling. Possibly _Ami bladesi_? About 0.5" DLS. Supposed to be beautiful as adults

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones0911

I got

 P Lugardi 0.0.2

C Darlingi 0.0.2

OBT FREEBIE  0.0.1


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> Make that two. Thanks Canada Post for missing delivery day, again.
> Thank you.


I apologize Canada Post, I am just really zoned out I guess. Arrived right on time. 2 day shipping as usual. 
Makes me nervous about buying from the same seller again though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## carterxwr

Just picked up this little fella, just finished a cricket and is webbing like crazy. P. Murinus RCF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MissHarlen

Not great pics but I now have P.irminia, P. cambridgei, and N. incei (the label on the vial in the third pic is wrong)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Freebie or not .. it was a spider. I hope the other ones are all right. There you have a good seller. I think when my B. albopilosum had been dead I didn't get any replacement. Shipping outside of Hungary has been my problem.
> The next big trembling for me will be when I get my scorplings from UK . But they are shipped to Germany, not to Austria. This will safe surely a few days.


I got a Scolopendra viridicornis from Germany delivered to the UK (so the opposite to you but the same journey). She arrived 8 days after posting and was absolutely in perfect health when she arrived. She was packed very well.

Not sure why there was a delay but even that didn't impact her negatively.


----------



## Paul1126

Bought 2 juvinelles yesterday
Both 5cm DLS, just need to get a couple of enclosures and dry out some coco fibre before I get them delivered 

Brachypelma _sabulosum_
Brachypelma _kahlenbergi_


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> I got a Scolopendra viridicornis from Germany delivered to the UK (so the opposite to you but the same journey). She arrived 8 days after posting and was absolutely in perfect health when she arrived. She was packed very well.
> 
> Not sure why there was a delay but even that didn't impact her negatively.


Mostly happend nothing, I know. But I am still trembling ^^. Babies on a long journey .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stella Maris

My newest (and last one, at least for some time) is a tiny H. maculata sling I named "Precious."

Baboon spiders are probably my favorite of all inverts. I'm so glad to have 2 H. macs now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tryfn

Got a good deal on 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings. Arrived today. First spiders. Gone from 0 to 5 spiders in one day


----------



## vespers

Jist got back from a reptile show, picked up a juvie _P. regalis _and a _P. irminia _sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venomgland

A whole bunch of yada yada yada from the expo today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila

An expo was in town today. I got a _P. regalis _sling (a little over an inch.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

Bought a 3.5" female P. muticus last month (not sure if I ever posted about her yet). 
Will be picking up a 5" female P. vittata next weekend and ordered a 4" P. chordatus which should come this week.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Most recent addition was C.Versicolor. Looking to get quite a few different species at the moment but not finding what I'm looking for...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Just hit the year mark without any new T's, you're all making me jealous.

The joys of being a broke student.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jones0911

EmilzHernandez said:


> View attachment 249228
> 
> Here's the cutie in all her (hopefully) glory



What species is this?


----------



## Jones0911

Just ordered Harpactira pulchripes slings will be getting them tomorrow morning!!!


And  hopefully the freebie will be a Pterinochilus sp. "Arusha" (Tanzania) if not that than a P. Chordatus


----------



## carterxwr

Just picked up a juvenile (2.5-3") P. Tigrinawesseli and 2 P. Irminia slings


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Jones0911 said:


> What species is this?


G.pulchra

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Walker253

Reptile show in Portland, OR today. There were at least 6 sellers with a great arachnid selection. I sold 4 (2 P muticus, a P cancerides, and an A chalcodes)
I bought a female P sazamai, a female P tigrinawesseli, and a suspect female B baumgarteni, plus a Telephonida sp, , a L quinquestriatus, a B jacksoni, a H arizonensis, and a H hottentotta
Good wallet draining haul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MissHarlen

Quite scared A. metallica I picked up at the Midwest Reptile Show. I love her already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

So happy, I got one of my dream spiders, a gorgeous female P.irminia. 
I also picked up a subadult female C.darlingi, 2 P.bara slings, a P.murinus RCF sling, a tiny A.geniculata sling, and my first scorpions, 2 H.spinifer scorplings. Im also getting a P.dictator, courtesy of @MathiasVG

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Stormsky

Got a Hapalopus sp. Columbia "Small" sling today. It wasn't exactly on my wanted list(the large one is though) but I didn't want to leave another show empty handed, it was only $15, it's a nice looking dwarf and now I'm back to an even 10 tarantulas.
I love how even as slings they show their adult patterns.












Hapalopus sp. Columbia "Small"



__ Stormsky
__ Sep 23, 2017
__ 1
__
hapalopus
sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

Ordered 5 slings that should be arriving Tuesday:
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue, 1.25"-1.5"
Chilobrachys fimbriatus, 1.25"
Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati, 0.75"-1"
Pterinopelma sazimai, 0.5"
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, 1.25"-1.5"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I just returned from Repticon with two new tarantulas.

The first is my first Old World tarantula, a female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_. (Thanks to @cold blood for the tip that they are sexually dimorphic! $30 was a great price for a 4" confirmed female.)












Female Ceratogyrus marshalli (My First Old World)



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 5
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
marshalli
mature female
miss hissypants
straighthorned tarantula




						My new female Ceratogyrus marshalli, my first Old World tarantula. (She is about 4".)
					




The second is a tiny _Neoholothele incei_ sling from Pinchers and Pokies (@ErkW). (Watching her tackle this mealworm was adorable.)












Neoholothele incei Sling (0.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 3
__
chaetorrhombus longipes
crazy legs
cyclosternum longipes
female
hapalopus incei
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sling
trinidad olive tarantula




						Crazy Legs, my tiny new Neoholothele incei sling. (It's about half an inch.)
					
















Baby's First Meal (Neoholothele incei)



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 2
__
chaetorrhombus longipes
crazy legs
cyclosternum longipes
feeding
female
hapalopus incei
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sling
trinidad olive tarantula




						Crazy Legs, my tiny new Neoholothele incei sling enjoying her first meal in my care.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcanopele

Picked up a sub-adult female T. stirmi at the Tucson Reptile Show today.

Felt like King Nerd walking around with her at the show, trying to find a good hide for her.  Everyone wanted to get a good look at her.

So yeah, another species checked off my wish list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ztesch

I got 3 new additions today from evils arachnids at the Scott smith animal expo.  2 T's and one scorpion.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  B. Vagans 1.75 inch Juvinile



	

		
			
		

		
	
  P.Sazamai 1/2 inch sling



	

		
			
		

		
	
  H. Spinifer (Asian forest scorpion) My first scorpion. I got this as a freebie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

volcanopele said:


> Picked up a sub-adult female T. stirmi at the Tucson Reptile Show today.


Nice. I saw a couple of larger stirmis at Repticon yesterday. The one that was only marked $60 was kind of tempting, but at that size and price, I wondered if he was a male. (If so, he wasn't mature yet.)


----------



## chanda

volcanopele said:


> Picked up a sub-adult female T. stirmi at the Tucson Reptile Show today.
> 
> Felt like King Nerd walking around with her at the show, trying to find a good hide for her.  Everyone wanted to get a good look at her.
> 
> So yeah, another species checked off my wish list.


Nice! That was one species I used to have firmly entrenched on my "Nope! Never gonna get one of those!" list - right up until I saw my big, beautiful girl sitting on a table at Repticon about a year and a half ago and absolutely _had_ to have her!


----------



## Blue Jaye

I just picked up a few cool Ts 2 P.ruffilata slings, Pseudhapalopus sp.blue and X.sp. blue. I’m pretty excited about all of them especially the X.sp. blue. I’ve been wanting one for quite awhile now.


----------



## Gracjan

I have always kept snakes, but have just recently gotten over the fear of spiders. I picked up an avic avic about a week ago and I love watching it so much I just ordered a GBB. I like how much they webb. Give me an idea for the next addition


----------



## Ungoliant

Gracjan said:


> I have always kept snakes, but have just recently gotten over the fear of spiders. I picked up an avic avic about a week ago and I love watching it so much I just ordered a GBB. I like how much they webb. Give me an idea for the next addition


Well, you have an arboreal, and you will have a webber. Perhaps you might like a terrestrial to complete the trinity?

Some beginner-friendly terrestrial species that are usually pretty easygoing:

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
_Brachypelma albopilosum_
_Brachypelma emilia_
_Euathlus_
_Grammostola pulchra_ (if you can find one)
_Grammostola pulchripes_

@EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:










@Tomoran also has these recommendations for beginner species:


----------



## basin79

Yes. This stunner (Pamphobeteus sp Costa) that came off @KezyGLA. More pics on my thread.






First time buying off @KezyGLA. Certainly won't be my last. Fantastically packed with a healthy T inside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

A week or so ago i got a package of 3 Phormingochilus sp sabah blue.

Today or tomorrow i will be receiving a 4.5" female P rufilata and a 2nd package containing my "holy grail" tarantula...

For the last 8yrs ive been after a Avicularia sp rufa (<-now) ex juruensis
and ive finally been able to add one. Unsexed, but adult over 2yrs old so fingers crossed!

I also have stuff coming from a German import which will be
Female O. sp mae hong son
Juvie unsexed A. sp rufa
and a cpl sp rufa slings.... all should be arriving soon enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Arriving Thursday

*Selenocosmia javanensis sumatrana 0.0.2 1/2"*

Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma" 0.0.2 @ 3/4"

Phormictopus auratus 0.0.2 @ 1 1/4" 

And hopefully a 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria ferina freebie!!


----------



## Jones0911

On friday I'll be receiving:

0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue" 1 1/4 - 1 1/2" 

0.1.0 Orphnaecus sp. "blue Quezon" 3"

Hopefully a Lyrognathus giannisposatoi freebie if not then a Grammostola pulchripes  freebie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

wetwork said:


> Ordered 5 slings that should be arriving Tuesday:
> Chilobrachys sp. electric blue, 1.25"-1.5"
> Chilobrachys fimbriatus, 1.25"
> Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati, 0.75"-1"
> Pterinopelma sazimai, 0.5"
> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, 1.25"-1.5"


Received a Chilobrachys dyscolus sling as a freebie with the above order. Thursday or Friday I'll be receiving a 3" female P. metallica. That's it for a while

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stormsky

Went to a reptile show today and finally found a Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" sling.
Also got my first non tarantula arachnid, a female Giant Vinegaroon.













My New Giant Vinegaroon



__ Stormsky
__ Oct 21, 2017
__
giganteus
mastigoproctus
vinegaroon




						female Mastigoproctus giganteus
					
















My New Giant Vinegaroon



__ Stormsky
__ Oct 21, 2017
__
giganteus
mastigoproctus
vinegaroon




						female Mastigoproctus giganteus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DapperDan

I just ordered today from someone in classifieds. Got 3 T's to be on the way soon. 
Gbb - 2 3/4"
P. Irminia - 2 1/2"
Obt - 2" 
And as a gift (from gf)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tjs028

Got 3 new Ts in the mail yesterday. P.
cancerides, Y. diversipes, and M. robustum. Also picked up an Asian forest scorpion from the local pet store a few days ago but am unsure of what species of Heterometrus it is.


----------



## MeltDown

Just ordered a 1/4" Eupalaestrus campestratus sling! My second T. It should be arriving Wednesday, I'm super excited!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZHESSWA

Just went to the reptile show in Grand Rapids today and picked up a P. Ornata sling and a N. Chromatus sling! Awesome deal too, I'm excited!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Received two Viridasius fasciatus slings last week. This week will be receiving two Olios giganteus (not sure on size).


----------



## Jones0911

Recently got Avicularia merianae (ex. A. sp. "Tarapoto") 1" 0.0.5.with an H Gigas 0.0.1 freebie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

1 C. Kracken-chan, 1 C. huahini, 2 B. albopilosum, 2 N. Chromatus, 1 G. Pulchripes, 1 T. Ockerti 

Been so long I forgot how tiny some slings are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch

I'm getting one of cold bloods Nhandu Chromatus slings tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Ztesch

I got a freebie chromatus too! Here are the little guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

obie said:


> Me too. I got a 3.5 to 4in female off of Craigslist for 80.bucks


For a female, that’s a solid price I believe! Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## obie

BoyFromLA said:


> For a female, that’s a solid price I believe! Correct me if I am wrong!


Yeah I thought I gotta pretty good deal also


----------



## Map

No pictures yet but in the past month we've bought two new slings! They are:
- B. Albopilosum called Hannibal
- G. Pulchripes called Boat

And we're planning on getting three more soon


----------



## MissHarlen

Got my first old world today. Poecilotheria rufilata. I know these are some of the more angry pokes but I am going slow with it. I used Petko's rehousing method and it wored amazing. Now I'm going to leave it alone for a few days.

Also got 2 Nhandu chromatus slings. Little cuties have their stripes already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

I did a wee bit of a sling haul.. 
_G. pulchripes, P. Pulcher, N. Chromatus, and N. Incei (_gold form). I've been looking for _G. pulchripes_ for 3 months now. Could only order a sling online, so obviously that means I have to order more than one. The rest are just some babies to check off of my little list.

Supposed to be shipped Monday, and arrive Tuesday. I'm pretty gosh darn excited.

At the last expo I went to I also saw a _H. Spinifer_ adult, and I knew I had to have it. A 1" scorpion was then added to the sling haul, and I should be good for the next 6 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Absolutely lucked the heck out. Did a trade, received the following: 

1.0 IM Pamphobeteus ultramarinus (in premolt) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



0.1 IF Megaphobema robustum 


0.0.2 C.cyaneopubescens 


0.1 IF H.sp Columbia Large


0.1 IF K.brunnipes 


0.0.1 N.tripepii


And not pictured, 0.0.2 C. sp hati hati

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

Just bought another G. pulchra (suspect female, 1.75"). Already have a 4.5" female. Picking her up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Ztesch

EmilzHernandez said:


> Absolutely lucked the heck out. Did a trade, received the following:
> 
> 1.0 IM Pamphobeteus ultramarinus (in premolt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257436
> 
> 0.1 IF Megaphobema robustum
> View attachment 257437
> 
> 0.0.2 C.cyaneopubescens
> View attachment 257439
> 
> 0.1 IF H.sp Columbia Large
> View attachment 257440
> 
> 0.1 IF K.brunnipes
> View attachment 257441
> 
> 0.0.1 N.tripepii
> View attachment 257442
> 
> And not pictured, 0.0.2 C. sp hati hati


Damn you got some nice T's what did u have to give up for that?


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Ztesch said:


> Damn you got some nice T's what did u have to give up for that?


I gave the guy some juvies like my C.versicolor and H.pulchripes, and also a P.bara and L. Sp Borneo Black sling. Also a MF G.porteri


----------



## draconisj4

got 2 new slings yesterday, a H. sp. Colombia lg. (so tiny it scares me,lol) and a second G. pulchripes. Both have already stuffed their faces with pinhead roaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

EmilzHernandez said:


> Absolutely lucked the heck out. Did a trade, received the following:
> 
> 1.0 IM Pamphobeteus ultramarinus (in premolt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257436
> 
> 0.1 IF Megaphobema robustum
> View attachment 257437
> 
> 0.0.2 C.cyaneopubescens
> View attachment 257439
> 
> 0.1 IF H.sp Columbia Large
> View attachment 257440
> 
> 0.1 IF K.brunnipes
> View attachment 257441
> 
> 0.0.1 N.tripepii
> View attachment 257442
> 
> And not pictured, 0.0.2 C. sp hati hati


Isn't that Hapalopus actually the "Small" one? I thought the "Large" version has the abdomen dots connected and a slightly different carapace.


----------



## Ztesch

EmilzHernandez said:


> I gave the guy some juvies like my C.versicolor and H.pulchripes, and also a P.bara and L. Sp Borneo Black sling. Also a MF G.porteri


Nice looks like a good deal for both sides.


----------



## Ztesch

draconisj4 said:


> got 2 new slings yesterday, a H. sp. Colombia lg. (so tiny it scares me,lol) and a second G. pulchripes. Both have already stuffed their faces with pinhead roaches


Those little pumpkins grow fast.  Mine has molted twice since September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Stormsky said:


> Isn't that Hapalopus actually the "Small" one? I thought the "Large" version has the abdomen dots connected and a slightly different carapace.


You are correct, my bad lol


----------



## Thekla

I got two new slings a couple of days ago...



Euathlus sp red (or how it's called here nowadays: Homoeomma sp fire). I called it Flash, because it made a run for it when I tried to coax it out of the delivery box. Don't worry, no harm done. It's almost 1", so cute! 



And that's Jack, my 1/2" Homoeomma sp blue peru. Even cuter (if that's possible)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Avicularia minatrix, wanted one of these for a while and everyone suddenly has them in now so snapped one up, bloody quick little bugger lol.




P. metallica... Yeah, I caved and got one now that the price has come down a little on them, getting a pic was a bit of a ball-ache as it wouldn't stay still, it's slightly larger than I was expecting as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

0.0.1 P. tigrinawesseli
0.0.1 C. schioedtei
0.0.1 A. moderatum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader

Now have two GBB slings and a Phormictopus auratus sling so I am up to 9 Ts. All three of the newbies are ravenous eaters and webbing quite a bit.  I love them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## grumpycow3

just ordered an avic. sp "columbia" for £15 or £24 including delivery
First arboreal


----------



## Corine

Yay!! I can post in this thread!! I'm a total newbie, got my first not quite 2 months ago. Got two more a month ago and this evening... 6 more!
Meet Cha Cha, G. pulchripes, sex unknown, Rusty, M. robustum, sex unknown, Petunia, A. purpurea, sex unknown, Diva, A. avicularia, sex unknown, River, my 2nd A. chalcodes, female and I also got another B. albopilosum, female named Molly, but she wouldn't show herself for a picture.


----------



## leelee

I've been ill all week so decided to test me n my hubby to some new additions. 
Pterinopelma sazimai 1cm
Ceratogyrus darlingi 1cm
Pelinoblus muticus 1cm
I'm so excited to see these babies grow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Four new slings arrived today.

1x _Idiothele mira_
1x _Poecilotheria metallica_
1x _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli





_
1x _Kochiana brunnipes_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just received my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ sling on Tuesday to start adding to my Psalmopoeus genus collection, and also placed an order to come in Tuesday of next week;

1" _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
1 1/2" - 1 3/4" _Bumba cobocla_
3/4" - 1" _Psalmopoeus reduncus_
1 1/4" - 1 1/2" _Poecilotheria ornata_
2" _Neoholothele incei_ "gold" female - I'm naming her Nugget.


----------



## kevinlowl

I bought a blue fang, somebody stop me! I swear, the last spider I need is a cobalt blue, and then I'm done.


----------



## MantisRCool

I bought Avicularia diversipes, cause I was at a friend's house and their Avicularias came out of their hides and they suuure were pretty! So I was like maybe I should get one of those and she had a baby so I was like what the heck it was my birthday and I didn't get any tarantulas lol.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

2 -1/2" b.klassi
2 -1/2" b.boehmei
2" b.hamorii female 
1/2" OBT
1/8" k.burrnipes


----------



## Jones0911

Next week I have a nice  pack coming in and might be my last until  sellers start shipping  again after winter.

I also have some roaches on the way but will probably  order a second batch of roaches.

P. cf. antinous "big black" (Peru) 0.0.2
E. Cynognathus 0.0.2
C. Fimbriatus 0.0.2

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jones0911

Ignore this, posted twice.


----------



## Charlottesweb17

I got k.brunnipes as well as a freebie



dangerforceidle said:


> Four new slings arrived today.
> 
> 1x _Idiothele mira_
> 1x _Poecilotheria metallica_
> 1x _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 1x _Kochiana brunnipes_


----------



## grumpycow3

my avic sp "columbia" sling arrived today that my dad somehow managed to rehouse while i was at school despite having zero experience with tarantulas 
	

		
			
		

		
	



i named it lil' Sebastian because when the first one was DOA i was quite sad


----------



## Sherrome

Picking her up today out of layaway cant wait my first T. strtmi


----------



## BoyFromLA

I got two additional tarantulas from Jamie’s tarantula Black Friday sale.

1” Brachypelma baumgarteni
3/4” Grammostola pulchripes

Will be arrived by next week Wednesday, I hope.


----------



## Graves6661

Picking up an Avic tonight.  Not sure of the exact species since it is coming from petsmart and is only listed as a pink toe.  My local petsmart has one that has been there for acouple weeks and since its black friday, the T is significantly discounted.  Looks in fairly good health.  Webbed up a corner of its horrible enclosure so I am pretty sure it will love the enclosure I put together which caters to arboreals properly unlike the terrestrial set up its in now.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Not yet but I expect to get a few new things at the expo on Sunday. So hyped!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Finally got my order in this morning, and I'm pretty pleased!

~1"+ _A. geniculata_, still too small to be sure but looks female ventrally. I've named her Happy.

2" female _N. incei _"gold". Her name is Nugget.

1 1/2 - 2" _Bumba cabocla_ that I've named Teddy. Love the way this species looks, their legs look so much like a true spider's. Bought unsexed, but unfortunately is looking male ventrally 

3rd addition to my growing Psalmo collection, a 1" _P. reduncas_ I've decided to name Ripley.

~2" _P. ornata_, Hound, only one that ate for me. Perhaps wishful thinking, but looking female to me. Opinions?

And last, but certainly not least, a nice freebie _H. gigas_! Tiny little booger. I've named her Gigabyte. 


All Ts were from Steve at Arachnoiden. Great breeder who I won't hesitate to do business with again!


----------



## Ceid

Ratmosphere said:


> Not yet but I expect to get a few new things at the expo on Sunday. So hyped!


The expo in Columbus Ohio?


----------



## Ratmosphere

No, White Plains. It just passed and I got a few true spiders, no T’s.


----------



## Tia B

Waiting on a bunch of slings!

Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma albopilosum
Heteroscodra maculata
Poecilotheria fasciata
Hapalopus sp. Colombia
Grammostola pulchripes
Pelinobius muticus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## lateapexpredator

Got in:

P. murinus "Cheeto"
Pamphobetus sp. platyomma "Princess Huckleberry"
L. Parahybana - unnamed as of yet.

Waiting for:

Poecilotheria Metallica
Poecilotheria Fasciata
Halpopus sp Columbia pumpkin patch large


----------



## Juniorispissed

Grabbed a few from a guy needing Christmas cash. Nothing fancy but I did get a few new species.  A. Sp. new river and L. Violaceopes.  Happy to expand my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

I just placed a order for a early Xmas present from my GF.  I got a 1.25 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, a .75 Tapinauchenious vioulaceus and a .5 Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## Stella Maris

My last purchase was an adult female OBT I named Photina. She is wonderful and beautiful! As much as I wanted a sling, I am glad I got her as an adult. I even came home one night and found her out of her hide mouth-first in her water dish, getting a drink of water. So skittish and full of mystery!

I have to admit I'm getting the shakes now that I haven't bought any new spiders in over a month...I'm for once proud of myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnoclown

I was buying some feeders and this little guy was begging to go home with me. I caved...now I have two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Stella Maris said:


> I have to admit I'm getting the shakes now that I haven't bought any new spiders in over a month...I'm for once proud of myself.


I know that feeling XD. Tarantulas are so addicting!


----------



## RTTB

Recently got a pair of A moderatum for my girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Few weeks ago from Repticon:
1 x 4.5" female Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua
1 x Phlogiellus sp. Palawan sling
1 x Psalmopoeus irminia sling

Last week received the following:
3 x Barylestis blaisei slings (one was a freebie)
2 x Heteropoda lunula slings (one died already )
1 x Viridasius fasciatus sling (freebie)
1 x Cyriopagopus lividus Emerald Green (spontaneous purchase when I went to pick up my suspect female G. pulchra)


----------



## draconisj4

Four new slings arriving today 
Nhandu chromatus 
Iridopelma hirsutum 
Davus pentaloris 
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Sarkhan42

On Wednesday I received 5 perfect little M. Balfouri! They seem to be cohabitating just fine, and the pre killed crickets are disappearing so that's a great sign  hoping that I'll be able to observe some Sharing soon. Also received a teeny tiny Nicaraguan B albo, which is very touching given my male, who was my second T, seems to be on his last legs nowadays.(5-6 years strong since maturity!)


----------



## Andrea B

I got a 1" brachypelma baumgarteni sling in the mail yesterday.  Cute little brown spider...looks like the ones that come in under the door.  Lol.  I wonder when adult coloration shows up... I'm calling him/Her George.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

I got my 3 new additions today! 
1.25' GBB. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




.75' Tapinauchenius Vioulaces. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lasiodora parahybana 2nd instar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

Finally got my first Old World species today.
A 1.5" Poecilotheria metallica sling.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## volcanopele

Picked up spiders #31 and #32 today: 

0.0.1 _Brachypelma hamorii_ (no name yet)
0.0.1 _Pterinochilus murinus_ ("Habanero")

Both are around 1.25" in legspan.  Still surprised that it took this long to get both species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MantisRCool

Yesterday I got slings of Poecilotheria bara, Ephebopus cyanognatus, Harpactira pulchripes, Phormictopus auratus, Davus fasciatus, Cyriocosmus elegans, Heteroscondra maculata, Chilobrachys Kaeg Krachan and a pair of Phiddipus regius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GenXtra

I actually bought my very first T yesterday at the Hamburg Reptile Show. 
What an experience that was after never having attended such an event.
I'm glad I did get there early enough to have spent a good bit of time with Anastasia from Net-Bug. She was very helpful with questions & with guiding a beginner with their first acquisition. In the end I chose a Grammostola Pulchripes & could not be more happy with the decision or the service 
I've already changed the outlook of T's for one person from "eek!" & "omg they're dangerous!" to "wow" & "what a beautiful creature" after showing & educating to the best of my knowledge (as little as it is at this point). 
I spent the afternoon setting up the habitat & introducing "Nicko" to the new digs. 
Looking forward to observing, caring for, & learning more about T's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## SingaporeB

GenXtra said:


> I actually bought my very first T yesterday at the *Hamburg Reptile Show*.
> What an experience that was after never having attended such an event.
> I'm glad I did get there early enough to have spent a good bit of time with Anastasia from Net-Bug. She was very helpful with questions & with guiding a beginner with their first acquisition. In the end I chose a Grammostola Pulchripes & could not be more happy with the decision or the service
> I've already changed the outlook of T's for one person from "eek!" & "omg they're dangerous!" to "wow" & "what a beautiful creature" after showing & educating to the best of my knowledge (as little as it is at this point).
> I spent the afternoon setting up the habitat & introducing "Nicko" to the new digs.
> Looking forward to observing, caring for, & learning more about T's.


Buy any cobras? Once you buy your first cobra it won't be long before you buy another.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GenXtra

SingaporeB said:


> Buy any cobras? Once you buy your first cobra it won't be long before you buy another.
> .


As I stated earlier, I've never been to one before & I was amazed at what all was there to be had. 
I knew you could own venomous reptiles but it's another to see them in the flesh to be purchased. I'm not much of a picture taker, but I would have liked to have snapped shot's of some of them. However it would've been difficult to do so given how crowded the joint was. I did take pic's of a "big ass gator" (that's what the seller had listed on the aquarium) & a large Monitor housed above it. 
I'm a bit saddened I've missed out on these show's all these years & participating in the hobby until now this late in life.


----------



## SingaporeB

GenXtra said:


> As I stated earlier, I've never been to one before & I was amazed at what all was there to be had.
> I knew you could own venomous reptiles but it's another to see them in the flesh to be purchased. I'm not much of a picture taker, but I would have liked to have snapped shot's of some of them. However it would've been difficult to do so given how crowded the joint was. I did take pic's of a "big ass gator" (that's what the seller had listed on the aquarium) & a large Monitor housed above it.
> I'm a bit saddened I've missed out on these show's all these years & participating in the hobby until now this late in life.


I was the same way. I went looking for tarantulas and there were cobras and vipers available and the prices were inexpensive. I watched more viperkeeper videos on youtube and six months later I was back and went home with three cobras, a pair of monocle babies (cuter than kittens) and a six foot female Egyptian cobra I creatively named Cleopatra.

The babies might be ready to breed next year. I've even got spitters now.

I need to get a good slow motion video camera so I can catch the spitters letting the venom fly.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GenXtra

SingaporeB said:


> I was the same way. I went looking for tarantulas and there were cobras and vipers available and the prices were inexpensive. I watched more viperkeeper videos on youtube and six months later I was back and went home with three cobras, a pair of monocle babies (cuter than kittens) and a six foot female Egyptian cobra I creatively named Cleopatra.
> 
> The babies might be ready to breed next year. I've even got spitters now.
> 
> I need to get a good slow motion video camera so I can catch the spitters letting the venom fly.
> .


WOW...I could never imagine ownership of* one* of them, much less *multiples*. Kudos to you, that sounds like an amazing group. 
I couldn't believe the prices either, not that I should know what the going rate is, but I saw a decent sized diamondback & a cottonmouth for $35 ea.
I spent a good bit of time just admiring all the different red taped specimens & listening to the people who buy/sell them.
Viperkeeper & Kentucky Reptile Zoo vid's on YT is what I've found fascinating to watch.


----------



## Stella Maris

I picked up a beautiful B. albopilosum adult (?) for only $25. Not sure if male/female, or captive-bred/WC, but "she" looks to be very healthy and most likely captive-bred. Looked miserable in the little deli cup the vendor had her in. I have 3 other B. albos-all slings-and they are quite the busybodies. Hoping this one is indeed female. I named her Marlene.


----------



## TomKemp

I recently picked up Phormictopus cancerides (x2)  Ceratogyrus marshalli (x2) Nhandu coloratovillosus (x2) slings a couple weeks ago. They are all very small but the P. Cancerides slings have fantastic feeding response. I was surprised at how quick they are to pounce on feeders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ztesch

TomKemp said:


> I recently picked up Phormictopus cancerides (x2)  Ceratogyrus marshalli (x2) Nhandu coloratovillosus (x2) slings a couple weeks ago. They are all very small but the P. Cancerides slings have fantastic feeding response. I was surprised at how quick they are to pounce on feeders.


I was supposed to get a P. cancerides but the seller ran out when I put in my purchase. Had to settle for a L. parahybana

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TomKemp

Ztesch said:


> I was supposed to get a P. cancerides but the seller ran out when I put in my purchase. Had to settle for a L. parahybana


L. parahybana are great. I've been wanting P. cancerides for awhile now and I'm pretty excited about getting a couple of these guys.


----------



## Ztesch

TomKemp said:


> L. parahybana are great. I've been wanting P. cancerides for awhile now and I'm pretty excited about getting a couple of these guys.


Dont get me wrong I have been wanting a LP for awhile. So I mean no disrespect to LP owners, its a awesome T.  I just got my mindest on getting a P. Cancerides on my next purchase and although I had really good deal all around, there was a slight misunderstanding and the Cancerides fell through. O well I am thrilled with my pickups (Gbb, T.vioulaceus and L.p.) I will have to wait till next time to get my Cancerides!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stormsky

Stormsky said:


> Finally got my first Old World species today.
> A 1.5" Poecilotheria metallica sling.


Picture update:

	
	
		
		
	


	















Poecilotheria metallica 1.5" sling



__ Stormsky
__ Dec 3, 2017
__
metallica
poecilotheria
sling






Can anyone tell me if it is safe to rehouse it into a 6" diameter, 7" tall container or if it is still a bit too small? I'm figuring it's safe to give it more room than needed but just want to be sure.


GenXtra said:


> As I stated earlier, I've never been to one before & I was amazed at what all was there to be had.
> I knew you could own venomous reptiles but it's another to see them in the flesh to be purchased. I'm not much of a picture taker, but I would have liked to have snapped shot's of some of them. However it would've been difficult to do so given how crowded the joint was. I did take pic's of a "big ass gator" (that's what the seller had listed on the aquarium) & a large Monitor housed above it.
> I'm a bit saddened I've missed out on these show's all these years & participating in the hobby until now this late in life.


Hey, I was at the same show! Yeah, they had a bunch of cool things this time, and a bit more venomous snakes than usual. I didn't take many pictures while there either except for this gaboon viper.

	
	
		
		
	


	















Gaboon Viper



__ Stormsky
__ Dec 3, 2017
__ 4
__
snake
venomous
viper




						Here's a viper I saw while at the Hamburg Reptile Show. It's amazing how there were only a few...
					



 It's so cool how they only had a few dead leaves in with it, yet it still managed to blend in.
Also there is usually one more table with spiders in the back right corner (@kamelspiders) but I didn't see them this time.


----------



## SingaporeB

GenXtra said:


> WOW...I could never imagine ownership of* one* of them, much less *multiples*. Kudos to you, that sounds like an amazing group.
> I couldn't believe the prices either, not that I should know what the going rate is, but I saw a decent sized diamondback & a cottonmouth for $35 ea.
> I spent a good bit of time just admiring all the different red taped specimens & listening to the people who buy/sell them.
> Viperkeeper & Kentucky Reptile Zoo vid's on YT is what I've found fascinating to watch.


I wish Snake Charmer would get back into the video thing. I recently discovered him on this forum. He keeps tarantulas too. https://www.youtube.com/user/Najakeeper/videos

Start out with a small cobra. It would be better if you got a yearling than a tiny one because the yearling will eat well and easily whereas the baby will be cuter than a kitten but you'll have to work to get it to eat a fuzzie or pink. It's not hard, but it's always better to start out with something that is a great eater and once cobras start pounding the food they are top of the list in feeding response and very hardy snakes.

If this country were not so screwed up as it is then monocle cobras would have the popularity of ball pythons. As far as I'm concerned the only thing a ball python is good for is being used as a food item for a King cobra.




.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## GenXtra

Stormsky said:


> Hey, I was at the same show! Yeah, they had a bunch of cool things this time, and a bit more venomous snakes than usual. I didn't take many pictures while there either except for this gaboon viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaboon Viper
> 
> 
> 
> __ Stormsky
> __ Dec 3, 2017
> __ 4
> __
> snake
> venomous
> viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a viper I saw while at the Hamburg Reptile Show. It's amazing how there were only a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cool how they only had a few dead leaves in with it, yet it still managed to blend in.
> Also there is usually one more table with spiders in the back right corner (@kamelspiders) but I didn't see them this time.


There were quite a few Gaboon's there, there was a dealer in the last row on the far left who had a big one crammed in a little Tupperware container with no room to spare. That was the same table that had a neat little Monocled Cobra.



SingaporeB said:


> Start out with a small cobra. It would be better if you got a yearling than a tiny one because the yearling will eat well and easily whereas the baby will be cuter than a kitten but you'll have to work to get it to eat a fuzzie or pink. It's not hard, but it's always better to start out with something that is a great eater and once cobras start pounding the food they are top of the list in feeding response and very hardy snakes.
> 
> .


If I was in a situation where I could keep/care for one, I would seriously consider it. At this point in my life & career I'm not able to do so with so many other things going on. It'd be great though having to defend ownership of a deadly item other than firearms...I can hear them now.. "who needs to own a Cobra?!?!"


----------



## SingaporeB

GenXtra said:


> If I was in a situation where I could keep/care for one, I would seriously consider it. At this point in my life & career I'm not able to do so with so many other things going on. It'd be great though having to defend ownership of a deadly item other than firearms...I can hear them now.. "who needs to own a Cobra?!?!"


If you're just going to keep o

Cobras require very little care. You can feed them every ten days and refill their water dish. A small yearling can live in a small tub. If you're just going to keep one then get a long terrarium from Pet Smart for like $60, a hide cave and a couple of water dishes. You can tub it once a week/ten days and clean the terrarium. It will eat in the tub too while you clean.

Really simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## cold blood

Ztesch said:


> I was supposed to get a P. cancerides but the seller ran out when I put in my purchase. Had to settle for a L. parahybana


Dude, stop by.   Don't settle for LP trash!


Ztesch said:


> Dont get me wrong I have been wanting a LP for awhile


why?


Stormsky said:


> I didn't take many pictures while there either except for this gaboon viper


Coolest venomous snake there is....JMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister

Went the store for feeders and came home with a N. chromatus sling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SingaporeB

MrTwister said:


> Went the store for feeders and came home with a N. chromatus sling.


Is it still alive? I think my n. chromatus sling lasted a month.

I bought two sexed female juveniles together from Genny Hands out of the classifieds a couple of years ago for $54 each and they are both full grown monsters now that mostly feed on frozen/thawed fuzzie mice from Rodent Pro.
.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ztesch

@cold blood Well according to my gf 14 T's is was way too much and I cant get another one for at least a year lol.  All real talk though I need her to keep me from going out on T shopping sprees.  As for the LP its one of the "hobby staples" rite?


----------



## MrTwister

SingaporeB said:


> Is it still alive? I think my n. chromatus sling lasted a month.
> 
> I bought two sexed female juveniles together from Genny Hands out of the classifieds a couple of years ago for $54 each and they are both full grown monsters now that mostly feed on frozen/thawed fuzzie mice from Rodent Pro.
> .


Yup still alive. Have never had a sling die yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SingaporeB

MrTwister said:


> Yup still alive. Have never had a sling die yet.


You're new to this. You will. Prepare yourself for the grief.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nightshady




----------



## MrTwister

SingaporeB said:


> You're new to this. You will. Prepare yourself for the grief.


What do you define as new?


----------



## DeadSouls

2 Days ago I received a 9cm female Acanthoscurria geniculata, a 5cm female Pterinopelma sazimai and a 1cm Nhandu chromatus.
Also got a 3cm Poecilotheria regalis as a freebie although I'm not sure if I'll be keeping this one.


----------



## boina

Well, there's this Hamm expo (the Europeans know what I'm talking about) and I had to go, although I didn't want to , because I needed to hand over a few males I sold. What I learned: I cannot visit this expo without buying something. 

1. Got a juvenile female P. regalis for the enclosure that became vacant this morning (it had housed the P. subfusca lowland MM I sold)
2. Got a group of 5 M. balfouri 2i slings. They are tiny brown specs . I wanted another balfouri communal since my 3 all seem to be male, well at least 2 are, not sure about the last. But one female balfouri does not make a communal, so I needed a new group.
3. Finally caved and got two H. pulchripes slings. They are just slightly larger brown specs.
4. Got a P. reduncus sling on a whim and since it was extremely cheap. The seller claimed for certain it is a female - they sex even slings per microscope. I hope I'll see it more often than my P. cam....
5. And I got young AF Holothele sanguiniceps. That's because I read the underrated species thread before going, so you know who's to blame for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

MrTwister said:


> Went the store for feeders and came home with a N. chromatus sling.


It’s so magical.


----------



## athlete96

~1" P. irminia, 1" T. gigas, 1/2" A. geniculata, 1/2" N. tripepii, 1/6" C. elegans.

Guess which one was a pain in the butt about rehousing? Hint: not the normally skittish ones.


----------



## Tia B

Just ordered....

1/4" Aphonopelma hentzi
3/4" Bumba cabocla
2" Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
1.5" Davus pentalore
1/2" Nhandu coloratovillosus 
1/2" Tapinauchenius gigas
1/2" Tapinauchenius violaceous 

They're shipping Monday and I'm so excited. This will bring me up to 28 Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Had to order feeders so I figured since I had to pay for shipping anyway I might as well get another T, lol. C. fimbriatus sling coming next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MantisRCool

Today I went to an expo and I shouldnt be buing spiders but there was a lottery where u bought 1 ticket for like 2 dollars (I’m from Europe), then u take a vial with a piece of paper and see what u win. So I got 2 LP, 2 OBT and 1 P. cambridgei (friend won that for me she had better luck she wan a GBB) and 1 Nhandu chronatus sling. And also I bought 2 Tapinauchenius violaceus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

Nhandu Tripepii that will arrive on wednesday..

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## obie

just got a 6.5in female G pulchripes and like a 2.5-3in G pulchra off of craigslist for 60 bucks. my pulchra count is up to 7 now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

Reptile Expo pick-up:  1" Caribena laeta, 1.25" Iridopelma hirsutum, 0.75" Ybyrapora diversipes, 1.5" Kukulcania arizonica, 0.5" Cyclocosmia torreya

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FinnMosin

Picked up a few slings from a local guy last night. 

3/4" Caribena versicolor
1" Poecilotheria ornata

Nothing crazy, but when they are $25 each with good acrylic enclosures and you don't have to pay shipping? Might as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

Last week I got a B. vagans (~ 1,75") from a guy I met on "ebay kleinanzeigen" (I assume, that's something like your craigslist here in Germany), and I got it home-delivered. That's what I call service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Just ordered....
> 
> 1/4" Aphonopelma hentzi
> 3/4" Bumba cabocla
> 2" Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> 1.5" Davus pentalore
> 1/2" Nhandu coloratovillosus
> 1/2" Tapinauchenius gigas
> 1/2" Tapinauchenius violaceous
> 
> They're shipping Monday and I'm so excited. This will bring me up to 28 Ts!


They arrived!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andaingean

2x "green carapace" 
Phormictopus sp "green carapace"
 
2x Phormictopus sp "green femur"
2x Phormictopus atrichomatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea B

Avicularia braunshauseni sling and Avicularia purpurea sling arrived today.  I got them in their habitats with no problem.  The A. purp was ready to get out of it's vial, but the A. braunshauseni stayed bunched up till I prodded it a bit.  Such cute lil boogers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ztesch

I'm picking up a 1.5' Phormictopus cancerides and a 4th instar Holothele incei Saturday.  I'm going on a late night cruise after work to get them. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

Just got Nhandu Tripepii sling on wednesday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Corcor

ordered less than 24 hrs ago 
0.1.0 L. parahybana
0.0.2 P. murinus
0.0.1 O. sp hatihati
0.0.2 B. boehmei 
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Ordered just a couple minutes ago. 

H. villosella
C. marshalli
N. incei


----------



## kasstro

Picked up a p murinus yesterday. The previous owner looked at me like I was insane when I said they're fairly venomous compared to the average collection spider here and swore the only reason for her SON not handling her was due to her having more speed than their rosea.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tia B

kasstro said:


> Picked up a p murinus yesterday. The previous owner looked at me like I was insane when I said they're fairly venomous compared to the average collection spider here and swore the only reason for her SON not handling her was due to her having more speed than their rosea.


:wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Picked up a P. regalis and a P. subfusca today  Super excited to watch these guys grow up


----------



## basin79

kasstro said:


> Picked up a p murinus yesterday. The previous owner looked at me like I was insane when I said they're fairly venomous compared to the average collection spider here and swore the only reason for her SON not handling her was due to her having more speed than their rosea.


Mums. Will vet a future boyfriend/girlfriend like a Brooklyn copper. But check the pets of their offspring? Noooooooo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch

So I picked up my new additions last night.  @cold blood hooked it up with a great deal!  


Phormictopus cancerides 


Neoholothele Incei


Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfDragnz

I got 3 new additions today bringing me to 6 total, all slings. I am hesitant to name what I got though (if you've seen my thread) lol


----------



## Tia B

I


FatherOfDragnz said:


> I got 3 new additions today bringing me to 6 total, all slings. I am hesitant to name what I got though (if you've seen my thread) lol


I'd like to know what you got


----------



## FatherOfDragnz

Tia B said:


> I
> 
> I'd like to know what you got


Ok lol well I ended up with 3 slings:
Psalmopoeus irminia
Poecilotheria vittata
Poecilotheria fasciata

The fasciata was a bonus from the seller and I had decided I didn't want to pass on grabbing the vittata I was wanting also since I made the trip to pick up. I'm done for now though with the 6 slings I have for a couple months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

wetwork said:


> Reptile Expo pick-up:  1" Caribena laeta, 1.25" Iridopelma hirsutum, 0.75" Ybyrapora diversipes, 1.5" Kukulcania arizonica, 0.5" Cyclocosmia torreya


With photos now...
C. laeta
View media item 47118I. hirsutum
View media item 47117K. arizonica
View media item 47121C. torreya
View media item 47116And my other C. torreya
View media item 47124

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## checkmate

Picking up this weekend (local):
5" Female A. chalcodes ($15)
4.5" Unsexed C. Cyaneopubescens ($15)
3" Suspect female D. pentalore ($15)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Just ordered:
1" Ephebopus murinus 
1" Lasiodora klugi 
1" Holothele sanguiniceps 
3/4" Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## basin79

Aye aye meat pie. This gorgeous lass. Juvenile Pelinobius muticus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ant

Popped online to grab some more roaches aaanaaaaand I ended up getting 2 G.pulchripes slings

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MantisRCool

Got a pterinochilus lugardi sexed female today, moved her to a new enclosure without any problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

Next Saturday I'm getting....

Adult (suspect female) A. bicoloratum
Adult (suspect female) P. irminia
0.1 adult N. incei (possibly 2)
0.1 adult P. scrofa

All for $230

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Slings that arrived yesterday:

G. iherengi
P. atrichomatus
P. auratus
B. emilia (#2 for me, trying for female again)
N. tripepii (#2 for me, trying for female again)
B. albopilosum Nicaraguan (#4 for me...didn't order it, but it showed up for free.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

2 more came today. 

-B. klaasi female (2 and 1/2 inches)

-B. auratum sling (5/8 inch)

Soon, I'll be able to merge all my Brachys into a giant robot that fights to defend the universe!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## athlete96

Tarmizi Zakaria said:


> Just got Nhandu Tripepii sling on wednesday


Mine is batshit crazy. I am warning you now. 

I broke today guys. I got a GBB sling. I payed 100$ with taxes for the damn thing. It’s not even half an inch. Couldn’t resist though, and it’s from a petstore I want to support. 





I also acquired this thing last night. I’m not sure what it is... a grape with legs? I don’t know how it ended up in my A. gens cup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

athlete96 said:


> Mine is batshit crazy. I am warning you now.
> 
> I broke today guys. I got a GBB sling. I payed 100$ with taxes for the damn thing. It’s not even half an inch. Couldn’t resist though, and it’s from a petstore I want to support.
> 
> View attachment 264235
> View attachment 264237
> 
> 
> I also acquired this thing last night. I’m not sure what it is... a grape with legs? I don’t know how it ended up in my A. gens cup!
> 
> View attachment 264236





athlete96 said:


> Mine is batshit crazy. I am warning you now.
> 
> I broke today guys. I got a GBB sling. I payed 100$ with taxes for the damn thing. It’s not even half an inch. Couldn’t resist though, and it’s from a petstore I want to support.
> 
> View attachment 264235
> View attachment 264237
> 
> 
> I also acquired this thing last night. I’m not sure what it is... a grape with legs? I don’t know how it ended up in my A. gens cup!
> 
> View attachment 264236


Can you share your experience with your N.Tripepii...


----------



## Juniorispissed

athlete96 said:


> I broke today guys. I got a GBB sling. I payed 100$ with taxes for the damn thing. It’s not even half an inch. Couldn’t resist though, and it’s from a petstore I want to support


My steal from a local add online got me $200 in enclosures along with 5 T's.  One was a gbb at about 1-1 1/4".  Been waiting until I can snag one for less.


----------



## athlete96

Tarmizi Zakaria said:


> Can you share your experience with your N.Tripepii...


Fantastic eater and grows like a weed. It's the most skittish T I have though, and that's up against my T gigas. Its the only one I've had trouble rehousing so far because I opened the lid, and with a little scream of _freeeeeedom_ it bolted into the catch cup.  I come around the check on my Ts and this guy is always bolting around - unless its a few days away from moulting. Then it doesn't really move. Some reports online say they're quite a skittish spider, so just be extra careful when handling their enclosure or doing rehouses. 



Juniorispissed said:


> My steal from a local add online got me $200 in enclosures along with 5 T's.  One was a gbb at about 1-1 1/4".  Been waiting until I can snag one for less.


See, I knew I was over paying because I know where they got their shipment from and they up marked it by 50%. But that's what happens when you go through the middle man though, and its the best store in the area. I don't mind if hey make a little money when they take fantastic care of everything in the store.


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

athlete96 said:


> Fantastic eater and grows like a weed. It's the most skittish T I have though, and that's up against my T gigas. Its the only one I've had trouble rehousing so far because I opened the lid, and with a little scream of _freeeeeedom_ it bolted into the catch cup.  I come around the check on my Ts and this guy is always bolting around - unless its a few days away from moulting. Then it doesn't really move. Some reports online say they're quite a skittish spider, so just be extra careful when handling their enclosure or doing rehouses.
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew I was over paying because I know where they got their shipment from and they up marked it by 50%. But that's what happens when you go through the middle man though, and its the best store in the area. I don't mind if hey make a little money when they take fantastic care of everything in the store.


Thanks for your sharing..yeah they quite skittish like i saw in  tom moran video..and hair kickers too..


----------



## PanzoN88

1.1.0 Harpactira dictator (another breeding project)

0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus 

0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## floraborabora

I got a GBB sling today - very tiny and SUPER fast.. way faster than my C. versicolor sling.  I'm thinking it already wants to eat (it's waving its front legs around quite a bit) but I just unpacked it so I'll wait until the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm1028

0.1.0 _M. balfouri _
0.0.1 _H. sp. Columbia Klein_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewT GBB

Picking up a 3/4inch p. Irminia in the morning at the post office


----------



## EulersK

Just got my first snake, an adult female Indonesian tree boa.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie

floraborabora said:


> I got a GBB sling today - very tiny and SUPER fast.. way faster than my C. versicolor sling.  I'm thinking it already wants to eat (it's waving its front legs around quite a bit) but I just unpacked it so I'll wait until the morning.


I always offer food a couple hours after unpacking. Rarely do I have a tarantula decline a meal. I haven't seen anyone offer evidence that waiting or not waiting does anything to impact the tarantula either way. I've never seen any negative side effects firsthand either. 

As for my new additions, picked up a couple free slings from a local NW keeper who was sent two OW slings as freebies. Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue and Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack

miss moxie said:


> As for my new additions, picked up a couple free slings from a local NW keeper who was sent two OW slings as freebies. Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue and Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan.


If you give them some anchor points, you will be amazed what cool webs and tunnels they make. Much more interesting structures than GBB does imo.


----------



## Thekla

I got my GBB sling (~ 1/2") and my A. merianae (ex tarapoto) sling (~ 1"-1 1/8") today! 



Sooo tiny, but sooo, sooo super cute! 



She's a bit camera-shy, but nice butt though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Ordered just a couple minutes ago.
> 
> H. villosella
> C. marshalli
> N. incei


They arrived yesterday, along with a 2nd freebie N. incei!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## JohnR

Got my B. auratum and B. smithi (annitha) yesterday... My Brachypelma collection is getting bigger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ztesch

On Sarurday I'm picking up a 1.5 Caribena versicolor and a freebie .75 Brachypelma albopilosum.  This will be my second Versicolor around the same size. Sadly my first died about 2 months ago. I didn't want to give up on this species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie

Nonnack said:


> If you give them some anchor points, you will be amazed what cool webs and tunnels they make. Much more interesting structures than GBB does imo.


I checked on them in the middle of the night and the Kaeng Krachan had already began to lay some pretty thick webbing in the very middle of their enclosure and the vietnam blue had started some light webbing. My female Vietnam Blue hasn't done much webbing at all which was disappointing, but she did make this strange mound of dirt and webbing for her den's exit point.


----------



## Nightstalker47

Nonnack said:


> If you give them some anchor points, you will be amazed what cool webs and tunnels they make. Much more interesting structures than GBB does imo.


My specimen completely covered her enclosure in webbing, can't even see the cork slab anymore at all. Definitely tops my GBBs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## draconisj4

draconisj4 said:


> Just ordered:
> 1" Ephebopus murinus
> 1" Lasiodora klugi
> 1" Holothele sanguiniceps
> 3/4" Ceratogyrus marshalli


My babies arrived today, unfortunately the H. sanguiniceps was DOA.  I have no idea how it happened but the poor little guys abdomen was torn off . I emaied the seller and I'm sure she will make it right but it is still sad, I feel responsible for it's death. If I hadn't ordered it, it would probably still be alive.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

my first T should arrive tomorrow or Monday from ken the bug guy (im so exited!!!!!! ) its a Brachypelma albopilosum sling. he listed it at about half an inch. ill post pics of it when it gets here

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Quinnk74

Picked up a Pamphobeteus sp. machala today. My fourth T. About 2 1/2-3 inches.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pokie11

I m picking up two new Ts tomorrow: Chromatopelna cyaneopubescens, Hapalopus formosus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanBsTs

Went to the New England Reptile Expo and picked up a B. Albopilosum and C. Darlingi sling from the Arachnoiden booth. Guy threw in a freebie N. Tripeppi  picked up some springtails too. Good day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tia B

MrButton said:


> Went to the New England Reptile Expo and picked up a B. Albopilosum and C. Darlingi sling from the Arachnoiden booth. Guy threw in a freebie N. Tripeppi  picked up some springtails too. Good day!


I want an N. tripepii so bad....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Next Saturday I'm getting....
> 
> Adult (suspect female) A. bicoloratum
> Adult (suspect female) P. irminia
> 0.1 adult N. incei (possibly 2)
> 0.1 adult P. scrofa
> 
> All for $230


I got them and they're all beautiful!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla

P. scrofa is on my wishlist, but I haven't seen any hereabouts yet. 

Yours is so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

Here are my pick ups on Saturday.


Caribena versicolor- Picked up Saturday molted Sunday night.


A little Brachypelma albopilosum freebie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

Tia B said:


> I want an N. tripepii so bad....


He/she is going to be a looker when it grows up! Got the little guy munching on half a meal worm today. First meal in his new home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

My dream tarantula..
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cheo Samad

3 c sanderi

2 y diversipes

2 p murinus

1 h pulchripes

2 b smithi

2 a seeman

2 n chromatus

3 b vagans


All arriving this thursday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Walker253

I picked up a small female Brachypelma kahlenbergi, a Scolopendra sp Mint Legs and a second S. dehaani yesterday. Got 2 juvie T okerti the other day in part of a trade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lil Paws

My birthday is coming up, and I'm getting 2 Euathlus sp. red slings, a juvenile P. Audax and P. Regius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tia B

Lil Paws said:


> My birthday is coming up, and I'm getting 2 Euathlus sp. red slings, a juvenile P. Audax and P. Regius.


That sounds lkke the best birthday present ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lil Paws

Tia B said:


> That sounds lkke the best birthday present ever!


That is! I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheo Samad

Got my order from Arachnoiden

They even threw in a free H gigas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

Cheo Samad said:


> Got my order from Arachnoiden
> 
> They even threw in a free H gigas


Wowza that's a nice freebie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenbay1

Picked up a juvie Avicularia avicularia last night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cheo Samad

Tia B said:


> Wowza that's a nice freebie


First one too. Ive never had any real interest in H gigas but hey, I’ll take it! Gotta love the swimming and the attitude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Tia B

Just ordered...
Neoholothele incei "gold" adult 1.0
Ami sp. "Colombia" 3/8"-1/2"
Psalmopoeus cambrigei 1"
Nhandu tripepii 1"
Phlogellius baeri 1-1/4"
Ceratogyrus darlingi 3/4"

They're shipping Monday 

(I'm gonna count these guys as an early birthday present for myself)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheo Samad

Impulse buy... H arizonensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lil Paws

My Euathalus sp. Red babies got here. They are the most easy-going slings I've ever housed after coming here. They don't even seem to care about going into their hides yet. They just want to check things out. Soooo cute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Quinnk74

I want one of those so bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lil Paws

Quinnk74 said:


> I want one of those so bad!


We're loving them so far. They are truly the most adorable Ts we've had (and all of my tiny slings have been cute IMO).

I know they will take a while to grow, but their personalities are worth it. Immediately they did the climbing out of the enclosure thing. They settled in a little, but still will come out of their hides if I open the lids on their vials.

I'm hoping one turns out to be female, but I've been reading they tend to have high numbers of males from captive breeding so we'll see what happens. We're going to enjoy raising them either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Lil Paws said:


> My Euathalus sp. Red babies got here. They are the most easy-going slings I've ever housed after coming here. They don't even seem to care about going into their hides yet. They just want to check things out. Soooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 265124
> 
> 
> View attachment 265126


Congrats!


----------



## Lil Paws

Tia B said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Turiell

I finally got my E.campestratus juvenile female yesterday!  She is so cute and was unbelievably calm while I was getting her into her new home.  I'll have to see if I can get pictures of her later.  I was going to do it once I had her in her enclosure but she promptly scooted into her hide and I didn't see her for the rest of the night.  But I'm so happy I finally got her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonroe

0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus from 6/16

And a bunch of insects.
2.2 Phyllium philippinicum
1.1 Diapherodes gigantea

Just came from a convention in my era. Great experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I got two new slings from Repticon this weekend. (There were others that tempted me, but alas, there is only so much space!)

_Davus pentaloris_ (1.5")
 

_Bumba cabocla_ (0.75"): The right image proves that even a tiny sling can take live prey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

Just received...
1.0 N. incei gold
1" P. cambrigei sling
3/4" Ami sp. "Colombia"
1" N. tripepii
3/4" C. darlingi
Freebie Cyriocosmus aueri (dust mite size)

I swear the little freebie is so tiny I can barely see her with the naked eye. So very puny.

The male N. incei is already tapping for the ladies. He wants some action!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

After nearly a fortnight of shipping delays my G. pulchra and T. gigas babies finally showed up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

The Grym Reaper said:


> After nearly a fortnight of shipping delays my G. pulchra and T. gigas babies finally showed up.


That Tapi sling is all legs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

The Grym Reaper said:


> Legs Benedict


If you don't name it that, I am going to be very disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The invertabrate

On Wednesday I got 2 anthia sexmaculata very happy about them and very ferocious creatures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ungoliant said:


> If you don't name it that, I am going to be very disappointed.


Sorry to disappoint you but that's not in keeping with my theme for names and I'm kind of a stickler for that sort of thing

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## checkmate

3 x Holconia insignis slings
3 x Heteropoda davidbowie slings
Sadly, both my Heteropoda lunula slings have passed along with one Barylestis cf blaisei sling. Only huntsmans left are my two other blaisei slings and two Olios giganteus slings (which all four are doing great).


----------



## Sarkhan42

I mentioned a valentines day Tarantula sale to some Entomologist friends of mine... And in total we ordered 11 
I'll be getting an A. purpurea sling and a B. emilia sling, would've also added an A. minatrix but they sold out at the last minute, I'll have to look elsewhere I suppose.

I like to think I'm a good influence


----------



## Quinnk74

C. cyaneopubescens (1.5 in)
G. pulchripes x2 (1 in, 2.5 in)
B. vagans (4 in. supposedly a confirmed female)
Last night I picked these up from the local classifieds, all went well until he told me that he put his OBT in the freezer because he just couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## Tia B

Quinnk74 said:


> C. cyaneopubescens (1.5 in)
> G. pulchripes x2 (1 in, 2.5 in)
> B. vagans (4 in. supposedly a confirmed female)
> Last night I picked these up from the local classifieds, all went well until he told me that he put his OBT in the freezer because he just couldn't handle it anymore.


That's horrifying, that poor spider.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Quinnk74

Tia B said:


> That's horrifying, that poor spider.....


Seriously. He was going to do the same to the vagans if he didn't find her a home. She'll live a long happy bug crunching life with me instead

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Mychajlo

I just got my first A. Chalcodes yesturday from KenTheBugGuy, my little girl is so cute, I love her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StampFan

Birthday T, a Female Vitalius sorocabae, with another Kochiana brunnipes baby as my freebie.....extremely happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

StampFan said:


> Birthday T, a Female Vitalius sorocabae, with another Kochiana brunnipes baby as my freebie.....extremely happy.


Happy birthday! 
I am so very jealous that you got a K. brunnipes as a freebie....


----------



## ZHESSWA

Just got GBB, P. Rufilata, and C. Fimbriatus slings! Unfortunately, both the Rufilata and Fimbriatus molted mid transit, but I'm optimistic they'll be alright.


----------



## StampFan

Tia B said:


> Happy birthday!
> I am so very jealous that you got a K. brunnipes as a freebie....


That's number 2 for me.  I thought my first one was small, this one is even smaller.  I've found that if I pat down the substrate in a vial so its fairly solid ground these little guys are happy to sit out and not burrow as tiny babies.  And they're very amusing to watch, do all kinds of interesting stuff.  Which makes monitoring food, etc. a LOT easier when they're 1/8 of an inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quinnk74

Picked up an OBT sling today, about half inch right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

0.0.4 Heteropoda davidbowie slings
0.0.4 Holconia insignis slings
0.0.2 Barylestis scutatus juvies (coming March)
1.1.0 Grammostola pulchra juvies (coming next week)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Picked up 2 Holconia insignis slings at an expo today, and then finally caved and got the cutest little G. pulchra sling. I guess it’s time to see what all the hype is about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## octaJon

Picked up a 3.5" female Tapinauchenius gigas at a reptile show today. Such a beautiful orange tarantula; I just couldn't pass her up. Another new genus for my collection



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Kind of hard to see but I couldn't get a good pic. Rehouse should be easy since it's a slow moving tarantula, right? ;-)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

octaJon said:


> Picked up a 3.5" female Tapinauchenius gigas at a reptile show today. Such a beautiful orange tarantula; I just couldn't pass her up. Another new genus for my collection
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to see but I couldn't get a good pic. Rehouse should be easy since it's a slow moving tarantula, right? ;-)


_Tapinauchenius_ are a very fun genus.  You'll love her.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Just got 2 Brachypelma klaasi slings. They are 7/8 of an inch, and don't look like anything yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Turiell

Sarkhan42 said:


> I mentioned a valentines day Tarantula sale to some Entomologist friends of mine... And in total we ordered 11
> I'll be getting an A. purpurea sling and a B. emilia sling, would've also added an A. minatrix but they sold out at the last minute, I'll have to look elsewhere I suppose.
> 
> I like to think I'm a good influence


I believe Jamie is selling minatrix slings, if you want to take a look.  My apologies in advance If I was wrong!


----------



## Tia B

Received one IM 2" P. irminia, one 2" suspect male P. irminia, and a freebie 1/2" N. chromatus from a member on here.  Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Stormsky

Went to the local reptile show and now I finally have a species native to my country, a nice female Aphonopelma chalcodes.













New Female A. chalcodes



__ Stormsky
__ Feb 24, 2018
__ 1
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma apacheum
aphonopelma chalcodes
aphonopelma schmidti
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes
desert blond tarantula




						Picked this girl up from the local reptile show today.
					
















New Female A. chalcodes



__ Stormsky
__ Feb 24, 2018



						Full enclosure picture

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tia B

I just picked up.....
3 B. hamorii slings 
2 S. calceatum slings
1 P. cambrigei 1.5" juvie
MM P. Metallica
10 G oblongata 
2 adult Tiger hissers + nymphs
100 mixed dubia

All with enclosures for $65

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Poecilotheria miranda 1"


Poecilotheria Formosa 3/4"


Phormingochilus everetti 3/4".


Xenesthis sp. Colombia blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2" sexed female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfSoon

There was a G. pulchra sling at the pet store for less than I’ve seen online, and it’s almost my birthday, so now it is mine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MikeyD

I'm still very new to keeping Tarantulas but added few more this week to my small collection.  I started keeping Amblypygi about a year ago and that was how I got interested in Tarantulas.  My first T was a 1/4" Cyriocosmus elegans sling a couple months ago, followed by an even smaller Kochiana brunnipes sling.   Both are doing very well so I decided to keep with the theme of dwarf Tarantulas for now.  Last week I added a few more. 
Cyriocosmus chicoi
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Catumiri argentinensis
Ami sp Columbia 
Neoholothele incei Gold
and a freebie sling of Kochiana brunnipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tia B

Yesterday I received the T. plumipes and H. gigas slings that I traded a MM to Inland Sea for. 
Today I received an immature 1" male P. scrofa, a P. cancerides sling, and a male and female Halloween hissing  cockroaches. Thanks @EulersK !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny

These ladies came today and tomorrow I have a MM A. purpurea coming for my girl.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Today's score was all slings:

Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma vagans
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (looks so pretty! Photographs soon.)
Grammostola rosea (RCF)
Phormictopus cancerides

and an unexpected freebie: another Phormictopus auratus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zoogirl

I received my new slings this morning! I got a Grammostola rosea RCF, a Grammostola pulchripes, a Brachypelma hamorii, a Caribena versicolor, and a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. I hope I spelled all those right from memory LOL. They are so cute and tiny! I posted pictures of them in the pictures forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

I had a wee bit of a haul today. All slings.

D. pentaloris
H. sanguiniceps
P. cambridgei - ATE
P. irminia - ATE
T. sp. union island - ATE
T. violaceps - ATE
Y. diversipes - ETA: Threw a cricket and it ate. Now, this little one is only 1/2" and I rehoused it into a 32oz (it's very, very heavily planted) thinking it would be comfortable with the amount of hiding spots. It may have ate, but I don't think it's very comfortable. I'll get a smaller container tomorrow to do a 2nd transfer. 

I transferred the Ts, Y. diversipes, H. sanguiniceps, and P. irminia to different enclosures. They all went smoothly. It wasn't until I went to go feed the sanguniceps a cricket it decided to fly up my arm.. didn't even drop the cricket in, I opened up the enclosure and it just bolted. Good lord.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## checkmate

Two Cyclocosmia torreya slings (1/4"). Almost bought a L. geometricus juvenile but changed my mind last second.
I'm due for a new T soon so I may order a either a few slings or maybe a juvie, subadult, or adult Asian OW species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarabyte

Yesterday:
Picked up a P. cancerides, B. hamorii, G. pulchripes and N. chromatus
All currently very tiny

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## octaJon

B. cabocla sling and E. pachypus juvie (unexpected but pleasant surprise) from reptile show yesterday. Rehoused both yesterday and fed today. cabocla refused; pachypus chased adult cricket around enclosure with lightning speed before finally tagging it in the water dish. Should've filmed it; she's quite the little huntress (assuming female as I've read males are quite scarce in the hobby). #dontbedeceivedbythisowtarantulawithnwcharacteristics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Bumba cabocla sling in premolt
T. violaceus sling
Nhandu tripepii sling
Hapalopus sp. Colombia (Large or small I don't know)
0.1 Hadogenes paucidens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeyD

I added a few more slings over the weekend. All have eaten and are settling in well. 

*Avicularia sp Purple* (already built a little tube web and has eaten twice)
*Tapinauchenius violaceus* (Seems quite shy and takes refuge in a hole in its cork, has eaten twice)
*Holothele sanguiniceps* (prefers to stay hidden most of the time, eaten once)
*Hommeoma sp Blue *(less shy second day, makes good use of it's vertical cork, has eaten twice) 
*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens *(Starting to web, has eaten twice, very impressive even as a sling)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

I got 5 at the Toronto show on Sunday! 
First time ever buying a sexed spider. 
2 1/2” female a. Avic 
She looks awesome. 

And 2 other avics 
A Peru purple and a purpurea 

Also a theraphosinae sp. yucatan(maybe right) 
And the blue foot baboon I. Mira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Aye aye meat pie.

Adult female Phlogiellus crassipes (needs a moult).








Unsexed Poecilotheria ornata sling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

@basin79 Unsexed sling?!  Was it a freebie with the other gorgeous lass?


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> @basin79 Unsexed sling?!  Was it a freebie with the other gorgeous lass?


No. I just wanted an ornata and couldn't find a sexed female. So thought I might as well buy a sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Just ordered:

Xenesthis immanis juvenile
Thrixopelma ockerti sling
Phormictopus cancerides sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc

My collection is small compared to many of you, but I am reaching the saturation point regarding space.  Consequently, I have had my eye peeled for something out of the ordinary to be something of the crown jewel of the shelves.  That thought, and some recent gifts of cash, culminated in today's arrival of that jewel, a VEEEERY tiny Aphonopelma Moderatum.  The attached image is the best I could get given its size, and my equipment (or lack thereof).  I actually thought I lost it during un-packaging.  Talk about palpitations!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tia B

Stopped in at a local exotic pet shop and picked up a few goodies.

-Chilobrachys sp. "Black Satan" (at least I assume that's what a spider labeled "Black Satan" would be)
-African Black Rock scorpling

Almost bought a Thrigmopoeus insignis sling for $30, but ended up not going for it. One of the employees tried to convince me it peed acid and that's why its common name is the Brown Acid Tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Stopped in at a local exotic pet shop and picked up a few goodies.
> 
> -Chilobrachys sp. "Black Satan" (at least I assume that's what a spider labeled "Black Satan" would be)
> -African Black Rock scorpling
> 
> Almost bought a Thrigmopoeus insignis sling for $30, but ended up not going for it. One of the employees tried to convince me it peed acid and that's why its common name is the Brown Acid Tarantula.


Update: Wasn't able to get a look at the Chilobrachys originally because it was hidden in its tunnels. Came out under cover of darkness and I caught him in the act. It is a bigger spide than expected. It's about a 2" juvie. Not bad for $30. When I get back home, I'll revamp its enclosure and give him more cover. The little guy has been forced to be a complete burrower because it was given no anchor points whatsoever.


----------



## tarantulateaparty

Recently picked up 1.1 versicolor adults. Currently waiting on my first sac. Been almost a month since pairing and she’s looking plump.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Got a few few more off Craigslist yesterday.
2" D diamantinensis unsexed 
Three 1/2" Homoeomma sp yellow 
1" C elegans 
Two 1" C cyaneopubescens 

He has more Ts left and needs to rehome the today so if anyone interested he is in El Cajon( San Diego area) I can give you his info.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

About a week ago I got a C. versicolor sling, then a few days ago my M. balfouri female juvie (photos attached). In a couple more days I'm getting a large GBB and a probable adult female A. avic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

Found a goody at a local Tucson pet shop. A 3" Ephebopus uatuman for 40 bucks. Unsure of gender at this point, I want to believe it's female, but I'm happy either way.


----------



## lateapexpredator

Got my most recent order in today:

B. albopilosum
A. purpurea
C. darlingi
C. schmidti
L. violaceopes
C. fimbriatus
P. auratus
C. lividus
I. hirsutum
D. diamantinensis
S. calceatum
H. maculata

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Eratigena atrica






_
Still waiting on shipping for my next T order to be organized (deposit paid), so this spider from my living room wall was rehoused into an enclosure.  Nimble little beast.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## draconisj4

draconisj4 said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> Xenesthis immanis juvenile
> Thrixopelma ockerti sling
> Phormictopus cancerides sling


Update: Everyone arrived safe and sound today. I had to laugh at the X. immanis, I had a heck of a time getting it into it's enclosure not because it was bolty but because it refused to move. It just kept raising it's butt as high as it could and flicking hairs at me. Took me a while but it's in it's new home and is exceedingly bald now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> _Eratigena atrica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Still waiting on shipping for my next T order to be organized (deposit paid), so this spider from my living room wall was rehoused into an enclosure.  Nimble little beast.


I've just taken a female in. Genuinely one of the best to watch feed. Plus they're beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> I've just taken a female in. Genuinely one of the best to watch feed. Plus they're beautiful.


I agree.  Seeing your videos actually reminded me how much I enjoyed keeping and feeding them as a kid.  When I found one on the wall of my house (she's still fairly little), I figured it was a good opportunity for a new friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheo Samad

Just orderd

3 cyropagopus schmidti ke bang (gold)
3 lampropelma violocapes
5 poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 2


----------



## lvc

My new addition arrived today. Young female GBB. Should be really happy right now, but I´m devasted, because I ordered two new Ts, but my A.geniculata arrived dead. Was in a deathcurl in the shippingvial and when I got her out in her enclosure I saw that the legs were all crooked too, no signs of life. Don´t really know what else to write right now. Attached some pictures.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

my newest addition is a IM paraphidippus aurantius i cought about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Ungoliant

lvc said:


> Should be really happy right now, but I´m devasted, because I ordered two new Ts, but my A.geniculata arrived dead. Was in a deathcurl in the shippingvial and when I got her out in her enclosure I saw that the legs were all crooked too, no signs of life. Don´t really know what else to write right now.


I'm sorry that your _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ didn't make it. Have you contacted the seller? Most reputable sellers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee (LAG) if you promptly contact them with proof of the dead arrival.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader

Got my birthday present today!  Female _Aphonopelma chalcodes- _she is a lovely little one and fits right in with my other terrestrial sweeties.  Thanks, @sdsnybny !

Reactions: Like 1 | Cake 1 | Beer 1


----------



## sdsnybny

spidertherapy78 said:


> Got my birthday present today!  Female _Aphonopelma chalcodes- _she is a lovely little one and fits right in with my other terrestrial sweeties.  Thanks, @sdsnybny !


Youre welcome....hows your daughter and her new addition LOL


----------



## Garth Vader

sdsnybny said:


> Youre welcome....hows your daughter and her new addition LOL


She loves it and has been holding her beanie baby tarantula all day!  Also, she can't stop talking about Olga the gecko, she was very taken with her!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lvc

Ungoliant said:


> I'm sorry that your _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ didn't make it. Have you contacted the seller? Most reputable sellers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee (LAG) if you promptly contact them with proof of the dead arrival.


Already did, but this seller doesn't have a LAG when it comes to international shipping. Not going to order somewhere again, where they ship via regular postal service. Lesson learned.
GBB is doing great tho. Saw her drinking twice yesterday so I decided to offer her a cricket. She took it down like a champ


----------



## volcanopele

Today, my biggest haul of new spiders to date arrived from arachnoiden.com.  I ordered four spiders:

_Lasiodora striatipes_ (juvenile female/named "Titania")
_Lasiodora difficilis_ (sling)
_Ybyrapora diversipes_ (sling/named "Brienne")
_Avicularia merianae_ (sling/named "Mary Anne")
They also threw in a freebie, a _Nhandu coloratovillosus_ sling.

Got them rehoused this morning and they all seem to be doing fine!

Here's Titania:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ztesch

I got 4 slings at the NARBC in Tinley Park on Sunday.They are all tiny slings.
Pamphobeteus machala
Psalmopoues cambridgei
Grammastola pulchra
Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lovinonmybell

Avicularia Avicularia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

In the last 8 days;
1.1.1  P. cambridgei 1MM, 1 adult female, 1 4" sus male
1.2.0  P. irminia all 3.5" juvies
0.0.5  G. pulchripes slings
0.0.7  B. albopilosum (Nic) slings
0.0.1  C. versicolor sling
0.1.0  A. metallica juvenile
1.0.0  A. purpurea MM
1.0.1  A. azuraklaasi MM, 1 sling
0.0.4  D. diamantinensis slings
0.0.10 P. sp Mombo assassin bugs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Tapinauchenius sp 'Caribbean Diamond' (aka sp. 'Union Island')



Psalmopoeus victori

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DanBsTs

I'll be picking up a sexed female 2.25" T. plumipes this Sunday at a local expo. Wicked pumped. Prepaid too bc there was only 3 left.


----------



## Lokee85

Not really "new" exactly because we've had them for almost a year, but I decided to go ahead and keep two of my extra B. vagans for my personal collection since I didn't have any yet. They had been nicknamed up to this point, but I renamed them Pennywise and Beetlejuice.


----------



## volcanopele

I know I just got five tarantulas this week.  I know I said, well, I think that’s it for a while, I think I’m good.

Nope, saw a great price for a sub-adult female P. metallica at one of my LPS...

So... meet Callie...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tia B

volcanopele said:


> I know I just got five tarantulas this week.  I know I said, well, I think that’s it for a while, I think I’m good.
> 
> Nope, saw a great price for a sub-adult female P. metallica at one of my LPS...
> 
> So... meet Callie...


Wowza!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ephebopus rufescens



Thrixopelma ockerti (already giving me threat postures)



And finally, @Chris LXXIX is going to love me for this one, the seller said he'd give me a freebie because my L. nigerrimum sling was missing a couple of legs (which he didn't have to do, I wasn't even that bothered about it, they'll grow back in a moult or two anyway) and my freebie was a potential *Goddess**.



*0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Dave Jay

Expecting two Phlogius crassipes 'Kuttabul' slings in the morning, then 6 Selenotypus 'sp. 2' slings and a larger juvie, Phlogius 'rubisetta' Thursday , although they were posted at the same time so they should be Wednesday too, but for some reason orders from that guy always take an extra day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

The Grym Reaper said:


> And finally, @Chris LXXIX is going to love me for this one, the seller said he'd give me a freebie because my L. nigerrimum sling was missing a couple of legs (which he didn't have to do, I wasn't even that bothered about it, they'll grow back in a moult or two anyway) and my freebie was a potential *Goddess**.
> View attachment 270831
> 
> 
> *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)


Bravo, The Grym Reaper! Let's continue the fight against Heresy together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigme213

A sub adult g rosea for my daughter at repticon last weekend and a sub adult p regalis in the mail this Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley2070

Just got 5 new slings!
C. darlingi 
N. chromatus
P. sazimai 
A. seemani bcf 
Pseudohaploplus sp. blue 
Here's a picture of the sazimai

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scarabyte

I got 5 slings today 
E. rufescens
T. pruriens
H. sanguiniceps
N. tripepii
and a freebie B. boehmei 
Funny how just a few days ago i mentioned to a friend how much i wanted a boehmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

0.0.4 Heteropoda lunula slings
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

Picked up my sexed female 2.25" T. plumipes on Sunday and am absolutely thrilled. First thing she did after I transferred her to her enclosure was have a drink. She has since made a burrow at the base of her cork bark and has put up a nice web curtain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grammastolla54

Got me a couple of Ts recently.
B.smithi
Avicularia avicularia 
Ceratogyrus marshalli 
Hapapalpous sp Columbia
P.ornata fringed
Bumba cabolca 
A. Hentzi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

My order finally came in.

0.1 _Ceratogyrus meridionalis






_
She was so belligerent, and very possessive of the paper towel.  I left it in with her until she decided to have a look around, then nicked it when she wasn't looking.

0.1 _Lampropelma nigerrimum






_
Quite a bit of attitude, as you may expect.  She didn't want to abandon the safety of the shipping container.

0.0.1 _Cyriopagopus albostriatus _Ratchaburi







And 0.0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca _Lowland who teleported into hiding.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I get thirsty after a long day's travel too!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sarkhan42

3 Cotztetlana sp "Puebla" slings just arrived today  active little buggers, can't wait to see what they look like growing up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Death Derp

I got 1 1/2" A. Chalcodes and 1 1/4" L. Parahybana as a freebie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigme213

Here she is. Juvi female P. Regalis



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

I got this highly probable female at an expo last Saturday, she was very malnourished, 7 large dubia later. 5in+ sitting. You should have seen the look on the venders faces when I asked for a clear container, a paint brush, and a flashlight.

T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bigme213

YellowBrickRoad said:


> I got this highly probable female at an expo last Saturday, she was very malnourished, 7 large dubia later. 5in+ sitting. You should have seen the look on the venders faces when I asked for a clear container, a paint brush, and a flashlight.
> 
> T. stirmi
> View attachment 271203


Badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheladaris

This is my most recent addition  my new OBT.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWilson1351

Picked up 4 P irminia slings last weekend. All are very small but 2 already show some attitude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinned

0.0.2 Phormictopus atricomatus

Went to my first expo today with my wife and daughter. I was being monitored by my wife , but still managed to pick two slings I was eyeing for a good while.

They immediately went into their hides after rehousing, but quickly made a photo beforehand .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lil Paws

We recently gained 7 slings. 4 are jumpers. All are awesome! Until the jumpers or male Ts in our home mature, our collection is complete.  

2.2.0 P. Regius 
0.0.1 G. Pulchra  
0.0.1 B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

0.0.4 Heteropoda venatoria
0.0.1 Hogna sp. Miami
0.1.0 Gnathopalystes kochi
0.0.1 Lycosa sp. Nigeria
0.0.1 "Pisauridae" sp.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Hello everyone, I just got these 2 sweet ladies in the mail. Both are 2-2.5in.  Such a Happy Spider Day for me!

Brachypelma emilia




 Brachypelma auratum

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 2.5" E. pachypus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.1 3/4” Pamphobeteus sp. “cascada”
0.0.4 3/4” Pterinochilus murinus Botswana/Zimbabwe 
0.0.4 1.25” Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NewT GBB

I’ve got my first old world coming, p. Metallica. Also ordered an a. Genic and got a freebie as well for slow shipping


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.5 1/2” Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 1/2” Hysterocrates laticeps
0.0.1 1/2” Selenocosmia peerboomi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

dangerforceidle said:


> I get thirsty after a long day's travel too!


This girl was apparently in heavy premoult, and started the process early Wednesday morning.  I found her stuck when I got home from work, and sadly she has passed.

I'm pretty gutted, actually.  This is a species I've always wanted.

Reactions: Sad 7


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Friend of mine has to go away for work, so he gave me 6 of his tarantulas. 5 MM's and the OBT is AF. 

Also got a P.Metallica sling delivered. 

Now have 9 tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Sheladaris said:


> This is my most recent addition  my new OBT.


Aw, it's waving hello!


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.1 1/2” Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

I couldn't go long without my velvet black bitey thing, so I've picked up a _Lampropelma _sp. Borneo Black from Bruce at Arachnophiliacs, another confirmed female.  I'm still sad about the beautiful girl from my last post.  







All scrunched and unsure.

I also grabbed an _A. geniculata_ sling.  My Lp needs a challenger for "champion eater."







Also caught the _P. subfusca _Lowland out and about for the first time.  Newly arrived as of Mar 29.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon

At an expo I got:
N. incei
C. versicolor sling
A. avicularia female
P. scrofa female
B. cabocla (a surprise gift!)

Quite an addition to my small collection

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Aedan547

Local Reptile Show was today and these three immedietly caught my eye! A Goliath Pink Toe, H. Maculata and B. Albopilosum! All loving their enclosures as you can see the Pink Toe already began a web. Anyone else adopt new Ts this week?!

H. Mac

B. Albopilosum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69

Some Ts will chew on the styrofoam backing. My A. sp metallica never did. Something to either remove, or keep an eye on. It's a skittish but pretty species, good size too.

I'd recommend a taller container for the H. mac primarily due to their speed.

I hope it's not your first OW. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Phases

I only use the styro backing (or blackout glass) for my p. metallica who is super scared of light and needs the privacy. Not noticed a problem but will keep an eye on it thanks @viper69 

As for the whole old world thing.. I dunno I don't really see what all the hoopla is about. I adopted 8 or 10 old worlds within my first 4 months of the hobby. Now I have about 20 of each, no problems with anyone if you're reasonably able to do your due diligence on husbandry and go into it knowing what you're getting into.. be careful.

Got my Hmac 2 months into the hobby. Love her to death. Had to rehouse her up a little to make her happy but check out her epic webbing: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf_qq6YhRth

Also, she is the subject of one of my favorite hunts on video:





.. you'll be good just go with all the old world basics - don't handle, stay alert, and keep husbandry where it needs to be - you'll love her. Esp right after a molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

A 17 year old with a H. mac.
I hope you're responsible and told your parents what type of spider this is.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dennis Nedry

You can absolutely get by with old worlds early on if you're responsible, over here in Australia everybody who owns Ts has started with an OW and most are very successful even though they pick the more skittish and defensive species like Phlogius strenuus, it's not recommended but it can be done.

From what I've heard H. macs are very reclusive and will dart for a hide or webbing rather than out of the enclosure which should make things just a little easier. This is one of the harder species to keep so if you can keep it alive And healthy you are probably responsible enough to avoid escapes and being bitten



Aedan547 said:


> Local Reptile Show was today and these three immedietly caught my eye! A Goliath Pink Toe, H. Maculata and B. Albopilosum! All loving their enclosures as you can see the Pink Toe already began a web. Anyone else adopt new Ts this week?!


Back to the OP, I bought a Phlogius rubiseta and a semi communal Pygmy rainforest tarantula (Unnamed Phlogius sp) online. Both should be arriving soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aedan547

Paul1126 said:


> A 17 year old with a H. mac.
> I hope you're responsible and told your parents what type of spider this is.


Of course everyone is knowledgable of my animals and what they are capable of. Both my parents were veterinarians for both exotic and farm animals as well as humane cops for 10 years. They have never turned an animal down and I dont think they would let a H.Mac be their first My dad has done procedures on snakes that i bet even breeders wouldnt get close enough to do. All in all I would never make a commitment to anything I couldnt provide for/handle I dont know what all the hype is about these sp. crawled right onto my hand easy rehouse, if he grows to become skittish ill certainly be able to leave him be and watch from afar. He started some awesome webs!


----------



## Aedan547

Dennis Nedry said:


> You can absolutely get by with old worlds early on if you're responsible, over here in Australia everybody who owns Ts has started with an OW and most are very successful even though they pick the more skittish and defensive species like Phlogius strenuus, it's not recommended but it can be done.
> 
> From what I've heard H. macs are very reclusive and will dart for a hide or webbing rather than out of the enclosure which should make things just a little easier. This is one of the harder species to keep so if you can keep it alive And healthy you are probably responsible enough to avoid escapes and being bitten
> 
> 
> Back to the OP, I bought a Phlogius rubiseta and a semi communal Pygmy rainforest tarantula (Unnamed Phlogius sp) online. Both should be arriving soon



Congrats on your new Ts! I firmly believe that i will be able to get by with this OW  As I said on another reply I was raised by people who dealt with exotic animals most of their lives my parents definetly see the responsibilty im capable of and how far I go to make sure all of my animals are taken care of day to day, and i think thats why they are okay with a new T coming home every week lol 



viper69 said:


> Some Ts will chew on the styrofoam backing. My A. sp metallica never did. Something to either remove, or keep an eye on. It's a skittish but pretty species, good size too.
> 
> I'd recommend a taller container for the H. mac primarily due to their speed.
> 
> I hope it's not your first OW. Good luck.



Thank you for the reply! I did not know that styrofoam background could be a chew toy for my T! I will certainly keep an eye out, as for the moment she started a beautiful web and id hate to drag that big piece of background out. If it comes to that thiugh i think she will forgive me!


----------



## Phases

Well, it's just that they are so fast, and potent venom. But, I don't worry about any old world T so far. They are all handle-able. I don't mean as in holding, I mean more like with some patience, planning and reasonable reaction times - and no fear(!) - all old worlds are fine to transfer and house and feed and all that junk in my book. I've never had an issue and everyone is always so "omg you need to have a hardy nw terrestrial for a year before thinking about an old world!" and, I dunno I just never got it.

"what first ow should I get, starter species" I mean, I dont even know what someone is looking for there. I guess something that is happy in regular environment without much added care? That question can go for NW too.

Or do they mean because of venom? Who REALLY knows which OW is worse than the next. Just don't get bit, that works too.

Or, less likely to bite? I mean, I guess that's a fair angle. In that case, just grab any sling 

Tarantula owning and maint isn't near as hard as some make it out to be. Research how they live in their natural environments. Research how others (mikes basic is decent) keep them, don't poke and prod, respect the spider and it's boundary, and it'll be okay. If you have more than a couple, spreadsheets are very helpful.

Just know what you are getting into, and the risks, and make sure others around you know too.

Also, tarantulas would much rather bolt into their den/burrow/nest before out the cage if they have something built. All mine fit that rule. I do not worry about any jumping out at me. I do not worry when cleaning the cages anymore (though still be cautious, keep an eye on them etc), as they just huddle in the corner or watch or, sometimes tell me they don't want me to do it, and I just deal with it.

I Know I'll get some hate on this post. That's okay.


----------



## Thewafflishone

At the iowa reptile show and sale I got some new spooders from heartland invertebrates.

0.0.1 psalmopeus irminia
0.0.1 psalmopeus cambridgei
0.0.1 grammastola pulchripes
0.0.1 euathlus sp. Red
0.0.1 chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 hapolopus sp. Columbia large

All little slings,  the largest is the GBB at about 1.5"  the Euathlus is tiny,  maybe .5"max.  This is my first batch of slings, wish me luck.  Unfortunately they are all hiding, so no pictures, yet. 

Also got some hissing cockroaches,  from another vendor I can't remember the name of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.3 3/4” Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 1/2” Hapalopus sp. “Colombia” large


----------



## grayzone

6"+ female Phormingochilus sp "sabah blue" arrived yesterday.

Lots more coming tomorrow and next week. One more very exciting package at the end of the month as well

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## dangerforceidle

grayzone said:


> 6"+ female Phormingochilus sp "sabah blue" arrived yesterday.
> 
> Lots more coming tomorrow and next week. One more very exciting package at the end of the month as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 272227
> View attachment 272228
> View attachment 272229
> View attachment 272230
> View attachment 272231
> View attachment 272227
> View attachment 272228


I hope you gave her the hug she was asking for as she exited the shipping container.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## draconisj4

Arriving next week...I'm going to have to stop adding tarantulas to my roach orders to justify shipping costs, soon, really, I promise, maybe 

Holothele sp. gold 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Avicularia urticans 
Chilobrachys paviei

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## checkmate

0.0.6 Heteropoda venatoria, WC juv-subadult-adult (arriving tomorrow)
0.1.0 Heteropoda davidbowie (arriving next week)
0.1.0 Olios giganteus + slings from sac (arriving in 2-4 weeks)
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, ~3" (next week)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Phases said:


> I only use the styro backing (or blackout glass) for my p. metallica who is super scared of light and needs the privacy. Not noticed a problem but will keep an eye on it thanks @viper69
> 
> As for the whole old world thing.. I dunno I don't really see what all the hoopla is about. I adopted 8 or 10 old worlds within my first 4 months of the hobby. Now I have about 20 of each, no problems with anyone if you're reasonably able to do your due diligence on husbandry and go into it knowing what you're getting into.. be careful.
> 
> Got my Hmac 2 months into the hobby. Love her to death. Had to rehouse her up a little to make her happy but check out her epic webbing:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf_qq6YhRth
> 
> Also, she is the subject of one of my favorite hunts on video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. you'll be good just go with all the old world basics - don't handle, stay alert, and keep husbandry where it needs to be - you'll love her. Esp right after a molt!


No prob. It's not a species thing, just specimen to specimen variability on chewing up things.


----------



## volcanopele

I was at the Predators Reptile Expo up in Mesa yesterday and I picked up a 0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei and a 0.0.1 (suspect female), juvenile Dolichothele exilis. The cambridgei, now named Dorothy, is a counter-part to my mature male, named Toto.  Not sure if I’ll breed them because I want to be sure Dorothy is big enough, and I’m not sure how viable Toto is given that he matured back in July.  He still eats, occasionally...  The exilis was bought because while I really want the diamamtinensis, what I found of that species at the show were tiny slings, and I’m not interested in yet more slings right now.  So I figured that the exilis was close enough.  Her colors aren’t as striking but I love her behavior.  so now I have an even 50.

My wife also brought home her second T.  She got herself a sub-adult suspect female Avicularia metallica, now named Victoria.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

I also went to the Predators Reptile Expo. I got a juvie Dolicothele diamantinensis, a P. sazimai sling, a Scolopendra polymorpha, a Dolomedes okefinokensis, and three species of mantid: Sphodromantis lineola, Parasphendale agrionina, and Phyllocrania paradoxa.


----------



## volcanopele

Now I’m like, “where was there a juvie of diamantinensis...”

Oh well, I’m pretty happy with the exilis, now named Dolores (needed a name for the enclosure label...) The exilis was from Ken the Bug Guy and sold as Oligoxystre caatinga.  I definitely considered a P. sazimai.  I don’t know, I guess I was a bit hesitant about getting an unsexed juvie...

I just wish I had focused on getting more enclosures, which was the WHOLE reason I went...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phases

viper69 said:


> No prob. It's not a species thing, just specimen to specimen variability on chewing up things.


I have an A. seemani, Jax, that I experimented with a little and put toilet paper rolls in one of his chambers, he chewed one of them up a bit when he first investigated them  Now he just ignores them. I suppose they are now a little small for him to want to get in..


----------



## Tia B

volcanopele said:


> Now I’m like, “where was there a juvie of diamantinensis...”
> 
> Oh well, I’m pretty happy with the exilis, now named Dolores (needed a name for the enclosure label...) The exilis was from Ken the Bug Guy and sold as Oligoxystre caatinga.  I definitely considered a P. sazimai.  I don’t know, I guess I was a bit hesitant about getting an unsexed juvie...
> 
> I just wish I had focused on getting more enclosures, which was the WHOLE reason I went...


I snapped up the last one. The person selling them was the one with the millipede/death-feigning starter kits. They sold out of the  juvie diamentinensis after only like 30 minutes.


----------



## Thekla

Tia B said:


> I got a juvie Oligoxystre diamantinensis


Just FYI... it's now *Dolichothele* diamantinensis.


----------



## Tia B

Thekla said:


> Just FYI... it's now *Dolichothele* diamantinensis.


I thought the name change was from Dolicothele to Oligoxystre? Someone corrected me on this like a week ago.

If I'm wrong, that's great. I prefer Dolicothele, I was just told that it was no longer the genus.


----------



## viper69

Phases said:


> I have an A. seemani, Jax, that I experimented with a little and put toilet paper rolls in one of his chambers, he chewed one of them up a bit when he first investigated them  Now he just ignores them. I suppose they are now a little small for him to want to get in..


Just remember cardboard is great for growing mold

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Phases

Maybe I'll pull it out and see what else I can come up with for him in there. He is a really fun guy. with favorite spots in each chamber. Unfortunately for that one, under and behind those rolls is his spot.

You can see them here:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhbbSZIAwV_/?taken-by=project_tarantula
https://www.instagram.com/p/BelXfywhWj2/?taken-by=project_tarantula

.. he's in the rock in that last one, but usually he is to the left of it under the rolls. This chamber was created to give him a water dish that he wouldn't just dump into his substrate to help with tunneling. So, yes this is the one with the water dish, but it's up front and never spills, glued down.

His middle chamber is his traditional setup full of substrate and wood etc, then his right has stuff for him to climb all around in. Every time I check him out he's somewhere different, if he's not prepping for a molt 

It's a pretty sweet setup honestly, if Ts can enjoy things. I did it because he kept spilling his dish AND kept just... I don't know, trying to bite through his lid. He was just bored and restless, now he has lots to go back and forth in and has seemed to really enjoy it. He's made little areas in each he chills in, and uses the middle one for his molt mats.


----------



## grayzone

dangerforceidle said:


> I hope you gave her the hug she was asking for as she exited the shipping container.


No way dude. This girl is nuts.
One of the meanest, and flightiest ts ive encountered so far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Tia B said:


> I thought the name change was from Dolicothele to Oligoxystre? Someone corrected me on this like a week ago.
> 
> If I'm wrong, that's great. I prefer Dolicothele, I was just told that it was no longer the genus.


Well, whoever corrected you, corrected you wrong.  The species was moved from the genus Oligoxystre to Dolic*h*othele in 2016. [Source]

Edit:
And maybe because she heard we were talking about "her", my D. diamantinensis came out to say hi... something that actually never happens. :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Picked up an immature male G. pulchra on craigslist of all places from a knowledgeable keeper that was more interested in reptiles.
He's a restless and destructive boy.  Stripped the plastic leaves off their stems, bulldozed the hill I made, shoved items inside his hide and then buried  everything.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## checkmate

Local purchase:
0.0.2 Holconia insignis slings
0.0.3 Heteropoda davidbowie slings
0.0.10 Heteropoda cf. tetrica slings
$120 

1 x Heteropoda davidbowie, subadult f
1 x Latrodectus mactans Mexicanus, subadult f

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

0.1.0 B. cabocla, sold as 2 1/2" but easily 3 1/2" - named "Kitty"
0.1.0 E. murinus, 3" - named "Sans"
0.0.1 freebie N. tripepii, 1" - named "Puppy"

All from Steve of Arachnoiden

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Picked up this 4.5" female Nhundu tripepii yesterday.
I've seen pictures but I didn't realise how stunning these are in person.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 5


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.4 1/2” Lasiodora klugi
0.0.1 1” Nhandu carapoensis
0.0.2 1” Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.4 1/2” Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.4 2” Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

draconisj4 said:


> Arriving next week...I'm going to have to stop adding tarantulas to my roach orders to justify shipping costs, soon, really, I promise, maybe
> 
> Holothele sp. gold
> Psalmopoeus cambridgei
> Avicularia urticans
> Chilobrachys paviei


They arrived today, the Avic was DOA the seller has already refunded. I did the stupidest thing ever, I was sure I saw the C. paviei ( it was much smaller than I expected, so the enclosure was a bit large) go into it's enclosure, so I set the paper towel down and went about taking care of the others and puttered around for probably 20 minutes. I come back to clean up and lo and behold there is the little guy in the towel. Thank goodness it crawled back into the folds or I would have had the only OW I ordered on the loose, it was so tiny I never would have found it. I'm an idiot 



CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this 4.5" female Nhundu tripepii yesterday.
> I've seen pictures but I didn't realise how stunning these are in person.


What a beautiful spider!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this 4.5" female Nhundu tripepii yesterday.
> I've seen pictures but I didn't realise how stunning these are in person.


Can't wait for mine to turn into that fluffy monster, think the little thing has quite a ways to go though! 












0.0.1 N. tripepii



__ Arachnophoric
__ Apr 19, 2018
__
brazilian giant blond tarantula
nhandu
nhandu tripepii
nhandu vulpinus
tripepii




						My freebie from my most recent order, a ~1" N. tripepii sling. This is my first Nhandu, despite...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

draconisj4 said:


> They arrived today, the Avic was DOA the seller has already refunded. I did the stupidest thing ever, I was sure I saw the C. paviei ( it was much smaller than I expected, so the enclosure was a bit large) go into it's enclosure, so I set the paper towel down and went about taking care of the others and puttered around for probably 20 minutes. I come back to clean up and lo and behold there is the little guy in the towel. Thank goodness it crawled back into the folds or I would have had the only OW I ordered on the loose, it was so tiny I never would have found it. I'm an idiot


Unfortunate about the Avic, but at least the C. paviei didn't escape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## checkmate

Arriving next week:
2 x Heteropoda dagmarae slings
2 x Heteropoda javana slings
1 x Gnathopalystes kochi sub adult
2 x Heteropoda sp. Flores slings
2 x Barylestis scutatus slings



wetwork said:


> 1 x Heteropoda davidbowie, subadult f
> 1 x Latrodectus mactans Mexicanus, subadult f


View media item 49688View media item 49689
Just realized I keep posting my true spider additions in a T thread. I'll stick to Ts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

wetwork said:


> View media item 49688View media item 49689
> Just realized I keep posting my true spider additions in a T thread. I'll stick to Ts.


Personally I don't mind. 
They are beautiful, congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Arachnophoric said:


> Can't wait for mine to turn into that fluffy monster, think the little thing has quite a ways to go though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 N. tripepii
> 
> 
> 
> __ Arachnophoric
> __ Apr 19, 2018
> __
> brazilian giant blond tarantula
> nhandu
> nhandu tripepii
> nhandu vulpinus
> tripepii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My freebie from my most recent order, a ~1" N. tripepii sling. This is my first Nhandu, despite...


Cute little one you have there
At least they are fast growers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

wetwork said:


> View media item 49688View media item 49689
> Just realized I keep posting my true spider additions in a T thread. I'll stick to Ts.


I love hearing about true spider additions just as much as Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Grabbed a 1 inch A.burcia today, first spider I've bought in 18 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

My new Brachypelma bohmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

mmcg said:


> View attachment 273354
> 
> My new Brachypelma bohmei


This looks like it could be a hybrid based on some threads posted recently by @Exoskeleton Invertebrates.  Perhaps he'd be so kind as to weigh in. 

It would only matter if you were planning on breeding this individual, otherwise it's still a pretty spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## volcanopele

Last week: Thanks for coming to the expo, with me honey, and I promise that’s it for a while.
Today: I just picked up T #51, a juvenile suspect female Hapalopus sp. Colombia “Large”

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

volcanopele said:


> I promise that’s it for a while.


Told myself this just a couple days ago.... Now I'm looking at the E. sp "Red" slings Net-Bug has >_>


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

dangerforceidle said:


> This looks like it could be a hybrid based on some threads posted recently by @Exoskeleton Invertebrates.  Perhaps he'd be so kind as to weigh in.
> 
> It would only matter if you were planning on breeding this individual, otherwise it's still a pretty spider.


 It sure is hybrid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Minty

dangerforceidle said:


> This looks like it could be a hybrid based on some threads posted recently by @Exoskeleton Invertebrates.  Perhaps he'd be so kind as to weigh in.
> 
> *It would only matter if you were planning on breeding this individual*, otherwise it's still a pretty spider.


Doesn't matter then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just got done unpacking the new arrivals! 

0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus juvenile, ~2" - named Chromia
View media item 49786
0.0.1 Surprise freebie, second Nhandu chromatus, labelled as a ventral sexed male. ~1.5" - Unnamed. Gonna have to swing by Walmart tonight to get him a box, hadn't been expecting him.
View media item 49787
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans who decided she wanted to be bald, 2.5-3" - named Red Sonja.












Naked Heiny!



__ Arachnophoric
__ Apr 24, 2018
__ 4
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
vagans




						Looks like my new B. vagans got a bit upset during shipping lol.
					




0.0.1 Neoholothele incei, 1" - an unsexed sling to go with my GCF female. I'll be happy regardless of the sex it ends up being; either I get a male to pair up with my female, or a second female to pair to a male. Named Minimus Ambus.
View media item 49790
0.0.1 P. cambridgei, .5-.75" - a new sling to replace my previous one that passed for some reason shortly after successfully molting. Named in it's memory - Springer the 2nd.
View media item 49789
And last but not least!
0.0.1 freebie Chilobrachys sp. Cambodian Blue, 1-1.5" - My first Chilobrachys! I have it set up like any other Chilobrachys species would be, but I'm not finding anything on this one in particular. Anyone know anything about them?
View media item 49791

All of these, and I still got at least one more T showing up either tomorrow or Thursday. It's Christmas in April!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deb60

Very excited today to get an M . Robustum , and few weeks ago I got a female A. Geniclata . Very different for me as I’m a great collector of the smaller or dawrf Ts . It’s easy to get away with seeking in a new tiny T , but with these two I pretended they where two I’d already had that needed upgrading to a bigger set up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## sdeveikis

Unboxed a beautiful B. emilia today. Very happy with my latest addition!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## dmac

Two slings for my girlfriend:

H./E. sp. Red
GBB

Two slings for me:

B. emilia
A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl

2x C. albostriatus slings
2x C. lividus slings

Finally got a couple of cobalt blue slings and now my Haplopelma collection is complete.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrTwister

Traded my MM "pumpkin patch" back to the breeder which I got him from as a tiny sling. Picked up a C. versicolor and a P. Cambridgei in return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

dmac said:


> Two slings for my girlfriend:
> 
> H./E. sp. Red


If you want to see it as an adult, you could also start to plan your golden wedding anniversary already. 

But great choices altogether!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dmac

Thekla said:


> If you want to see it as an adult, you could also start to plan your golden wedding anniversary already.
> 
> But great choices altogether!


Haha I know! She has another sp. Red sling already, so she's aware of the time commitment lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake

0.0.4 N. Chromatus 
0.0.1 I. Mira
All slings and all courtesy of @cold blood

Reactions: Like 6 | Beer 1


----------



## lvc

Got a package with a female and my first couple of slings in today:

Female G.pulchripes






Now on to the slings:
A.geniculata






P.Irminia






H.gigas (got this one as an unexpected freebie, so had to read up quickly on behaviour/husbandry before rehousing.)






And the one I´m most excited about (please be female!):

Harpactira pulchripes







I´m super happy right now. Finally got an A.geniculata (ordered one about a month ago that was doa unfortunately), all the others arrived healthy as well and I basically got my dream-T with the H.pulchripes. Also pretty excited about the freebie H.gigas! Rehousings went extremely smooth. The only little bit of "resistance" came from the G.pulchripes lady, that didn´t hesitate to kick some hair at me . But after giving her some time to cool off and rehousing another sling in the meantime, she was cooperating like a charm as well . Pictures aren´t that great, but I was focused more on getting them safely into their new homes.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Arachnophoric

After years of convincing myself that I wasn't interested in keeping this genus once versicolor were reclassified, I finally couldn't resist any longer when I saw this juvenile female on a dealer's website.

0.1.0 ~2.5" Avicularia metallica












0.1.0 Juvenile Avicularia



__ Arachnophoric
__ Apr 26, 2018
__ 13
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
pinktoe tarantula




						My first Avic! :) ~2.5" - Ebriatas, Daughter of the Cosmos
					




In her enclosure - dry substrate with a good sized water dish, a decent amount of cross ventilation and a cork bark slab fixed with several pieces of plastic foliage to use as anchor points for webbing. The cork bark is positioned in a way that there's a small chamber behind it she can outfit into a hide of sorts. 
View media item 49831

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dangerforceidle

lvc said:


> P.Irminia


That _P. irminia_ sling is so fat!


----------



## Death Derp

I got a 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans and a 0.0.1 LP last thursday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deb60

Death Derp said:


> I got a 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans and a 0.0.1 LP last thursday


C . Elegans such a cute T , as are the others in the Cyriocosmus genius .


----------



## lvc

dangerforceidle said:


> That _P. irminia_ sling is so fat!


It is indeed.  
Hopefully it will molt soon!


----------



## Darren0985

Unfortunately not likely to get any T’s anytime soon. My wife tried to get over her fear a couple of years ago by getting herself some and picked them by looks not temperament.
So she got herself such great first time T’s like three OBTs and a great horned baboon .
Great for me but kind of put her off T’s for the immediate future haha


----------



## Deb60

Darren0985 said:


> Unfortunately not likely to get any T’s anytime soon. My wife tried to get over her fear a couple of years ago by getting herself some and picked them by looks not temperament.
> So she got herself such great first time T’s like three OBTs and a great horned baboon .
> Great for me but kind of put her off T’s for the immediate future haha


Oh dear what a shame , I wonder what she’d be like with a dawrf T , such as the C Elegans. I’ve found a lot of people that don’t actually like T s will very often be ok with this one as they are colourful, small and cute .


----------



## Darren0985

Deb60 said:


> Oh dear what a shame , I wonder what she’d be like with a dawrf T , such as the C Elegans. I’ve found a lot of people that don’t actually like T s will very often be ok with this one as they are colourful, small and cute .


She was terrified of T’s before this but as we used to breed and sell reptiles she would freak out just walking past the T vendors. She has gotten past that phase now so I’m sure with time she might be ok. She wanted Scorpions in the house now which is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Darren0985 said:


> Unfortunately not likely to get any T’s anytime soon. My wife tried to get over her fear a couple of years ago by getting herself some and picked them by looks not temperament.
> So she got herself such great first time T’s like three OBTs and a great horned baboon .
> Great for me but kind of put her off T’s for the immediate future haha


I'm not sure whether to rate this funny or sad, lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darren0985

Arachnophoric said:


> I'm not sure whether to rate this funny or sad, lmao.


I have a spare room unused and full of wood off of the garage with no direct door to the house maybe if I can clear out the wood and relocate the black widows I can set it up as a man cave and get some more and not tell her lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

These are the little cuties I picked up from the expo today:

0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans



0.0.1 Cyriocosmus ritae



0.0.1 Caribena versicolor


The little guy started webbing already, it took him/her only 1 1/2 hour to construct this:



And last on the list is my little Thrixopelma cyaneolum sling, that I already named: Forest Gump!  Because (s)he was quite the runaway. Took me half an hour and a lot of sweat to convince him/her to finally move into its new home. 


And then (s)he wasn't even willing to pose for a picture.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

i finally got an Avicularia avicularia and I'm so happy with it its absolutely adorable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

In about 12hrs I will be receiving a .5" obt in the mail  wicked pumped

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Very excited to receive this lovely girl this morning, unpacking her went super smooth. 













Eris



__ Arachnophoric
__ May 2, 2018
__
calceatum
featherleg tarantula
stromatopelma
stromatopelma calceatum




						Just got this girl in this morning,  snapped a picture before removing the tissue and putting...
					




5.5-6" 0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum - she has been named Eris.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.4 1” Cyriopagopus sp. “Hati Hati”
0.0.4 1/8” Kochiana brunnipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

MrButton said:


> In about 12hrs I will be receiving a .5" obt in the mail  wicked pumped


How did the rehousing go?


ccTroi said:


> 0.0.4 1” Cyriopagopus sp. “Hati Hati”
> 0.0.4 1/8” Kochiana brunnipes


Hati Hati!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

dangerforceidle said:


> How did the rehousing go?


Very smoothly  it was only .5" so not difficult. And it ate a pinhead roach so it is settling in nicely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lekage

My sons bday is coming up. He also is the one who got us into Ts.  He will be 7, he wants a few different Ts ( I do too), and he wants a scorpion.  One on his list Obt (wont be in his room) which I received today along with his Heterometrus  Petersii.
 Ah yes the rehousing. I was prepared, tub/enclosure on my desk. I popped the lid, slid the container of the 1.5 obt into the enclosure. Using tweezers, I pulled the paper towels out, removed the dram. I carefully enrolled the paper towels, basked in the glory of a new T, gently scooted the obt off the paper towels. I begin to lift the tissue out, poooof, magically it shoots out of the enclosure and over the walls of the tub (God damn olympian)straight under my desk..... I cant remember if I squealed. 
I then have to poke around, move some wires, and it comes hurtling out at me like this is a robbery. So I quickly put my foot on him to hold his John McClane like moves in check, as I liberate the catch cup and safely return Mr McClane to his enclosure.
The scorpion was boring.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## GriffMeister

I got 7 new additions yesterday

3 inch, A.seemani
1.0-1.5, inch B.homorii
5, 2i C.vericolor's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joey B

I got 3 tarantula slings about a month ago, a c. cyaneopubescens, g. pulchra, & a a. geniculata.  Each one is about 1/2”.  The GBB is a little bigger, maybe closer to 3/4'.  They’ve been so easy (so far) to take care of & so much fun to check in on each day I decided to get another.  So, last night I ordered a b. smithi.  I haven’t kept tarantulas in years but my first one way back when I was 13 or 14 years old was a Mexican Red Knee.  So, I have another 1/2” sling coming on Tuesday.  I’m pretty excited.  So, I’ve heard they’re pretty slow to grow.  Does anyone have any info on how slow?


----------



## GriffMeister

Joey B said:


> I got 3 tarantula slings about a month ago, a c. cyaneopubescens, g. pulchra, & a a. geniculata.  Each one is about 1/2”.  The GBB is a little bigger, maybe closer to 3/4'.  They’ve been so easy (so far) to take care of & so much fun to check in on each day I decided to get another.  So, last night I ordered a b. smithi.  I haven’t kept tarantulas in years but my first one way back when I was 13 or 14 years old was a Mexican Red Knee.  So, I have another 1/2” sling coming on Tuesday.  I’m pretty excited.  So, I’ve heard they’re pretty slow to grow.  Does anyone have any info on how slow?


Is it an actual smithi or harmorii?


----------



## Joey B

Actually, I ordered it from Jamie's Tarantula's & after re-checking what I ordered, it says "smithi/harmorii" so I assume it could be either or?


----------



## ccTroi

Joey B said:


> Actually, I ordered it from Jamie's Tarantula's & after re-checking what I ordered, it says "smithi/harmorii" so I assume it could be either or?


Former B. smithi has been revised to now B. hamorii. Former B. annitha is now B. smithi.

Common mistakes - all good. I advise you use scientific names as they do not confuse others which species you are referring to. For example: all the Brachypelma spp. with “red legs” is a huge headache when I see someone uses the term. Only a few species are somewhat OK being called their common bc of uniqueness. For example: Chaco is G. pulchripes and GBB is C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Minty

Picked up a Theraphosa stirmi sling today. Happy with that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanBsTs

Should be picking up a E. sp. Red on Sunday (if they are still in stock that is. Oh pleeeeease still have some!! )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deb60

MrButton said:


> Should be picking up a E. sp. Red on Sunday (if they are still in stock that is. Oh pleeeeease still have some!! )


Hope they do still have them , such lovely Ts , my first T and still my favourite!


----------



## DanBsTs

Deb60 said:


> Hope they do still have them , such lovely Ts , my first T and still my favourite!


Yeah. And at $50 for a 1" specimen I feel is not a bad deal considering I See them online at 1/4" for $30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

Came home to this uh, big, surprise from my girlfriend lol Looks like I'm going to the store in a bit for a tub and then doing some unexpected air hole drilling! Hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turiell

@MrButton I hope you manage to get at least one.  I have two, a momma and her baby.  I love them both, and the baby is so curious and finally taking down live prey on his own!  No more pre killed for him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patriotgator

Got a Nhandu Chromatus sling today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 0311usmc

Just bought  a 3 3-5" female c.albostriatus from my favorite pet store and just rehoused her with zero issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88

Just got the following (I hid this one from you all as one of them happens to have a cult following here):

0.0.5 G. pulchra (FINALLY!!!!!)
0.0.1 P. pulcher (my dream Psalmopoeus Sp)
0.0.1 P. cambridgei 
0.0.1 P. muticus (@Chris LXXIX)

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Dstnfx

Got a 1/2” A. avicularia and a 1/4” B. albopilosum slings arriving on Tuesday. So excited for these two to get here.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Local pet store Lasiodora Parahybana yesterday! 

And Nhandu Chromatis arriving by mail by Friday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

This little rascal thanks to @KezyGLA. Sub adult female Crypsidromus sp. Boquete. More pics on my threads.


30mm sling pot lid for scale.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## checkmate

Received last week:
0.0.2 Barylestis scutatus slings
0.0.1 Cupiennius salei sling
0.0.1 Viridasius fasciatus sling
0.0.2 Heteropoda sp. "Flores" slings

Receiving this week:
0.0.1 Hogna sp. "Arizona" subadult
0.0.2 Olios giganteus subadults
0.0.2 Selenops sp. subadults
0.0.1 Dolomedes okefinokensis subadult
0.0.1 Latrodectus hesperus subadult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader

Got 2 new tarantulas from @cold blood. 

First is this female Nhandu chromatus who basically showed up looking like Beatlejuice.  She is large and lovely and seems to be settling in just fine.  But she didn't like traveling so she kicked up a storm across several states, apparently.  I've never seen such a bald abdomen! 



Then here's this tiny one, A. ezendami.  He is kinda half buried.  My first old world T.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

dmac said:


> Came home to this uh, big, surprise from my girlfriend lol Looks like I'm going to the store in a bit for a tub and then doing some unexpected air hole drilling! Hahaha
> View attachment 274546


Was that shipped like that...or just packed like that at a pet store?



Garth Vader said:


> Got 2 new tarantulas from @cold blood.
> 
> First is this female Nhandu chromatus who basically showed up looking like Beatlejuice.  She is large and lovely and seems to be settling in just fine.  But she didn't like traveling so she kicked up a storm across several states, apparently.  I've never seen such a bald abdomen!
> View attachment 275245
> 
> 
> Then here's this tiny one, A. ezendami.  He is kinda half buried.  My first old world T.
> View attachment 275246


I can't believe how much she kicked...just insane...that abdomen was full of bright red beautiful hairs before I went to pack her up...lol.    She was not happy and protested the entire time...and apparently the _whole_ way in transit, too.


----------



## Garth Vader

cold blood said:


> I can't believe how much she kicked...just insane...that abdomen was full of bright red beautiful hairs before I went to pack her up...lol.    She was not happy and protested the entire time...and apparently the _whole_ way in transit, too.


She hated flying over the Dakotas!  And Wyoming!  Ugh! *kick kick kick* 

She hasn't kicked once (that I've seen) since arriving.  She seems okay.  My daughter named her Sophia but I prefer Beetlejuice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood

Garth Vader said:


> She hated flying over the Dakotas!


Oh man, that's _seriously_* funny*, I almost wrote that it must have been the boring Dakotas...I almost flicked hairs myself having to drive through there...hehe



Garth Vader said:


> She hasn't kicked once (that I've seen) since arriving.


Her whole life she's never even had a small bald spot...skittish, but she's generally not flicky at all...despite what her rump currently says....too bad she won't molt for a good while...you will be thrilled to see her when she does though....I guarantee that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

I got a male T stirmi today, just couldn't let it suffer in Rick's anymore.  As I was setting up the new cage, it took quite a few hours to get the humidity to stick around and become stable. He was in the packing cup the whole time in the cabinet.

Targets and numbers aimed for:

Hot side, 80 degrees
Cold side, equal to room temp 68-72 degrees

Humidity 70% to 90% with water dish overflowed every 96 hours, amount to be determined as needed.

Zero fog or condensation must be visible at any time on any glass surface.

So far all goals achieved.

I'm 90% sure he's male. Smaller front book lungs them rears, no fold whatsoever, leggy appearance, fangs that look undersized.

I haven't got a good ventral shot yet.















Here, things didn't quite go according to plan. You need a loop and to go back through it OVER the tape. Oh well, I was rushing. I fought back the temptation to rebox him and shoot it all over again because that's how it happened.







He's probably where he is in the corner where it's nice and warm at 79 degrees right over the water, stuff of paradise on the cork bark. It'll be interesting to see how fast he explores the enclosure. The critter keeper he was in before was barely large enough for him to turn around. How inhumane!!






Here's a wee bit about the enclosure.  Building for both humidity control as well as temperature control proved to be real finicky.  Thank God I did one thing right and got that Mammoth water dish!!







Again, it's just basic physics actually. I also discuss other ideas that I had in case I couldn't get this to work. You will see little triangle cut outs on the right side of the lid by the heat pad on the wall.  The size and placement of these was the eureka moment.

It's imperative that the plastic air barriers be kept in alignment!! Between how I did the substrate layers and hydration and fiddled with the air flow, this is one of the most complex enclosures I've set up yet, not to mention the upgraded digital gauges and sensor placement.

Now in preparation for the upcoming voyage to Mars.......

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Garth Vader said:


> She hasn't kicked once (that I've seen) since arriving.


Of course she hasn't kicked, she doesn't have any hairs left after that battle with @cold blood and the Dakotas.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## boina

Juvenile female Augacephalus ezendami arrived yesterday from The Netherlands . Unfortunately it didn't cooperate in a photo shoot as it went from its shipping vial directly into its new hide and I don't feel like chasing a spider around that hasn't settled into its enclosure yet. 

Thank you @Andrea82 for providing the contact, it went seemlessly .

And thank you @cold blood for reminding me I wanted one .

Also in the shipment was a Hapalopus sling. There's only one word to describe that spider: Small . I already have an AF so I kind of hope the sling is male...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andrea82

boina said:


> Juvenile female Augacephalus ezendami arrived yesterday from The Netherlands . Unfortunately it didn't cooperate in a photo shoot as it went from its shipping vial directly into its new hide and I don't feel like chasing a spider around that hasn't settled into its enclosure yet.
> 
> Thank you @Andrea82 for providing the contact, it went seemlessly .
> 
> And thank you @cold blood for reminding me I wanted one .
> 
> Also in the shipment was a Hapalopus sling. There's only one word to describe that spider: Small . I already have an AF so I kind of hope the sling is male...


Welcome to the Augacephalus club 
Be prepared for looooong premolts though...i fed mine too much to soon because she was so freakin cute to play 'catch the cricket' with. Her abdomen has been a shiny balloon for two months now, and she hasn't eaten for four....Gonna put her on a G.rosea regime when she has moulted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orionoid

Whitelightning777 said:


> I got a male T stirmi today, just couldn't let it suffer in *Rick's* anymore. [...]


I see you are also in MD. Please don't tell me you mean Rick's Fish and Pet. Horrible store on a lot of levels, don't give them money.


----------



## Whitelightning777

Yep. That's the one. I've had him for 4 days, caught him exploring the enclosure more then before but I haven't got him to eat yet.

I always thought that they had voracious appetites and a very fast growth rate.  The abdomen appears normal sized maybe even a bit large.

This was a rescue. He was previously in a critter keeper barely larger then he is.

Would waiting a week or so and trying again be best?  Yes, the temps and moisture levels are right.

He still hasn't found the hide and burrow I created for him. I also have a huge water dish in there to keep the humidity up, which I have at about 80 percent & yes they have pretty narrow requirements. 

I was looking at some of jon3800 videos on them.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Yep, that's the one. He still hasn't eaten in 4 days which I gather is unusual.

He is exploring the enclosure and isn't just hiding in one corner anymore. 

Would just waiting a week and trying again be the best course of action. I did manage to get some decent pics by putting my phone on top of the screen and getting a light on him.


----------



## AngelDeVille

AngelDeVille said:


> Local pet store Lasiodora Parahybana yesterday!
> 
> And Nhandu Chromatis arriving by mail by Friday!


I ended up adding a _Acanthoscurria Geniculata_ to that order. All three sub 1" slings are thriving and eating voraciously.


Week after next I should have a 1.5" sling _Theraphosa Stirmi and a 2.5" female Grammostola Pulchripes on their way to me.  I am contemplating adding a sub 1" Grammostola Pulchra as well...._


----------



## Whitelightning777

Whitelightning777 said:


> Yep, that's the one. He still hasn't eaten in 4 days which I gather is unusual.
> 
> He is exploring the enclosure and isn't just hiding in one corner anymore.
> 
> Would just waiting a week and trying again be the best course of action. I did manage to get some decent pics by putting my phone on top of the screen and getting a light on him.
> 
> View attachment 275562
> View attachment 275563




Update:

I got in touch with the spider specialist at Rick's and they said he ate a huge roach on Saturday, apologized for not telling me that.

I'll wait a week and he should be fully settled in and done exploring the enclosure by then. I just hope he finds the hide and burrow and settles into that. While it's nice to see him in the corner or in random places, I'd like him to settle in because he's rather defensive if you try to nudge him around anywhere.


----------



## JBarbaresi

Andrea82 said:


> Welcome to the Augacephalus club
> Be prepared for looooong premolts though...i fed mine too much to soon because she was so freakin cute to play 'catch the cricket' with. Her abdomen has been a shiny balloon for two months now, and she hasn't eaten for four....Gonna put her on a G.rosea regime when she has moulted.


Does this look familiar? My a. breyeri looked like this for 3 months before finally molting. 


Here’s my contribution to the thread. Got this p. Subfusca HL about 2 weeks ago. I’m concerned she has a sucking stomach problem but trying to stay positive that she’ll molt out of it if that ends up being the case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Minty

Thanks to @KezyGLA, I got two Pterinochilus lugardi slings and two Psalmopoeus cambridgei slings today. Really happy with them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

My last addition was a ~3.5" female G. pulchripes.

About a month before that I went to my first expo and picked up a Pampho. sp. "South Ecuador 2",  A. juruensis "Morphotype 2",  Y. diversipes, A. genic, L. klugi, & I. mira.

A week before that I got a male/female pair of 2.5" B. albo slings as well. 

G. pulchripes













0.1 G. pulchripes



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ May 15, 2018
__ 1
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola photos
grammostola pulchripes
new additions
new arrivals
new pet
pulchripes
sling photos




						~3.5" female Grammastola pulchripes first threat posture
					



Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador II"













Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador II"



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ Apr 28, 2018
__
pamphobeteus




						P. sp. "South Ecuador II" feeding on a mealworm it had just wrestled down.
					



A. juruensis "Morphotype 2" 













Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple"



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ May 6, 2018
__
avicularia
sling




						Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple" sling finally let me get a photo
					



Y. diversipes













Y. diversipes sling



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ May 4, 2018
__
avicularia diversipes
diversipes
sling photos
slings tarantulas
ybyrapora
ybyrapora diversipes
ybyrapora diversipes photos




						Y. diversipes sling
					



A. geniculata













0.0.1 A. geniculata



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ May 18, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
acanthoscurria photos
expo
feeding
geniculata
sling
sling photos
tarantula
unsexed
whitebanded tarantula
whiteknee




						Unsexed Acanthoscurria geniculata sling ~2".

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Also just purchased 2 P. met slings that I'll get the beginning of next month so I'm mad excited for that.


----------



## draconisj4

Got a Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama juvenile on Thursday

Slings arriving next week:
Nhandu tripepii
Brachypelma albiceps
Phormictopus auratus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

I got 4 very small B sabulosum slings. I figured Arachnoclown would just send 2. Instead I got 4.  Flour beetles and pinhead lats are on the way. While I wait for Jamie's tarantulas to ship them, I'm just using fruit flies. I can't believe how small they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

4" female H. mac
B. vagans sling
LP sling (freebie!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Getting two baby true emperor scorps on Tuesday, and FINALLY getting a singular C. ritae sling, got the very last one and I am absolutely stoked. Been looking for them for years, fingers crossed that it’s female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnimalNewbie

Got a P. cambridgei  sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christoph27

This B. Albopilosum kept kicking hairs at the local pet store. My guess, he was the biggest T so everyone wanted to see him move. easiest way? They would constantly blow into his enclosure... So, i brought him home last week transfered him into a bigger enclosure and he hasnt displayed one sign of agitation. Unless its against his cricket, he eats very well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Minty

6 new tarantulas from the BTS exhibition today. 

1 x Caribena Versicolor sling 
1 x Ephebopus cyanognathus sling
1 x female Chilobrachys sp Vietnam Blue
1 x female Poecilotheria strirata 
1 x Lapropelma violacepes 
1 x Pterinopelma sazimai female

Two new 25 x 25 x 25 sliding glass enclosures too. Loads of bargains!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood

Christoph27 said:


> This B. Albopilosum kept kicking hairs at the local pet store. My guess, he was the biggest T so everyone wanted to see him move. easiest way? They would constantly blow into his enclosure... So, i brought him home last week transfered him into a bigger enclosure and he hasnt displayed one sign of agitation. Unless its against his cricket, he eats very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275824


Kinda looks like a MM.


----------



## Christoph27

cold blood said:


> Kinda looks like a MM.


That is correct.


----------



## cold blood

Christoph27 said:


> That is correct.


That bald abdomen is completely normal and to be expected then.   It also won't eat much and will never plump up...glad you were willing to give it a good home in its final days.    Just keep part of the sub damp and water in the dish, MMs are more prone to dehydration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christoph27

cold blood said:


> That bald abdomen is completely normal and to be expected then.   It also won't eat much and will never plump up...glad you were willing to give it a good home in its final days.    Just keep part of the sub damp and water in the dish, MMs are more prone to dehydration.


Yeah, I didnt feel like he should die in a pet shop, and my kids enjoy watching him mosey around the enclosure...almost as much as i do.
Also he's a wonderful educational tool for the kids and their friends. He will be greatly appreciated while he is here.
Thank you for the info as well, i was wondering about his bald spot but wasn't too alarmed. All in all he seems to be a pretty healthy T.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## ccTroi

1.0.0 3” Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.x 1/4” Grammostola pulchra
0.0.4 3/4” Harpactira cafreriana
0.0.2 1/3” Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 3/4” Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.3 1” Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Whitelightning777

Christoph27 said:


> Yeah, I didnt feel like he should die in a pet shop, and my kids enjoy watching him mosey around the enclosure...almost as much as i do.
> Also he's a wonderful educational tool for the kids and their friends. He will be greatly appreciated while he is here.
> Thank you for the info as well, i was wondering about his bald spot but wasn't too alarmed. All in all he seems to be a pretty healthy T.



See if anyone is interested in breeding. You never know. MM at the right time and place can make all the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daesu

Went to the BTS exhibition last sunday and came away with -
P. regalis sub adult
B. albiceps sub adult
A. chacodes sub adult
P. irminia juvie
C. versicolor sling
M. balfouri sling
C. elegans sling

Pretty good haul.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FinnMosin

I finally found some Encyocratella olivacea!!! Now I need to find a new dream species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venomgland

Received a big 4+" female P. metallica today!!



FinnMosin said:


> View attachment 276160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found some Encyocratella olivacea!!! Now I need to find a new dream species.


Awesome species! Mine is about 1 molt ahead of yours. Wait until you see how they web up everything!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

draconisj4 said:


> Slings arriving next week:
> Nhandu tripepii
> Brachypelma albiceps
> Phormictopus auratus


Little ones got here today and are in great shape, the seller also included  3/4 inch LP and 1.5 inch B.vagans freebies. The little B.vagans was the most stressed out spider I'd ever seen. Looks healthy but had 3 sets of legs over it's face and refused to budge from it's paper towel. I finally had to carefully trim off excess paper and just set it in the enclosure still on the towel. I put it on a high shelf in the bedroom which is kept dark for my scorpion. Four hours later I peeked in on it and it's still on the paper but it has spread out it's legs. Guess it will have to stay in the bedroom for a few days undisturbed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdeveikis

Female A. chalcodes arrived in the mail today from the amazing @Sushidragons

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Whitelightning777 said:


> See if anyone is interested in breeding. You never know. MM at the right time and place can make all the difference.



I suspect he's a male, but not yet MM. There's no palps or hooks at all.





Actually these should say no palps.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Whitelightning777 said:


> I suspect he's a male, but not yet MM. There's no palps or hooks at all.


No *emboli.  He still has pedipalps.  

Only _T. apophysis _has tibial hooks out of the _Theraphosa_ genus (not surprising, as 'hooks' are just the common name for tibial apophysis), so they are not an indicator for maturity in _T. blondi_ or _T. stirmi_.  Tibial apophyses aren't the best indicator for maturity anyway, as they can be easily obscured by longer setae on the tibia.  The presence or absence of emboli on the palps should always be confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Whitelightning777

Nope, nothing that I can see.  At 6" there's no way it's fully adult.


----------



## PanzoN88

0.0.2 G. grossa
0.0.2 P. platyomma 
0.0.1 C. versicolor 

With these recent additions that puts me at 42 tarantulas all together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## forfun

My P.cambridgei died it was about to hit juve state so i bought a confirmed female p.cambridgei, t.gigas sling and a t.violaceus sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Juvenile female N. coloratovillosus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady

Xenesthis sp. Blue 2”
Theraphosinae sp. Panama 3/4”
N. incei 1”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 0311usmc

My girlfriend gave me 2 new tarantulas for my birthday today. An H.maculata at around an inch maybe inch and a half and a H.gigas around 2 inches. I already rehoused the H.gigas with no issues into a sterilite container full to brim with moist substrate and as for the H.mac i will wait for it to molt before rehousing. That makes 13 tarantulas for me now, 10 old worlds and 3 new worlds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

0311usmc said:


> My girlfriend gave me 2 new tarantulas for my birthday today. An H.maculata at around an inch maybe inch and a half and a H.gigas around 2 inches. I already rehoused the H.gigas with no issues into a sterilite container full to brim with moist substrate and as for the H.mac i will wait for it to molt before rehousing. That makes 13 tarantulas for me now, 10 old worlds and 3 new worlds.


Happy birthday!


----------



## 0311usmc

dangerforceidle said:


> Happy birthday!


Hey thanks, i really appreciate that. Have a nice day.



0311usmc said:


> My girlfriend gave me 2 new tarantulas for my birthday today. An H.maculata at around an inch maybe inch and a half and a H.gigas around 2 inches. I already rehoused the H.gigas with no issues into a sterilite container full to brim with moist substrate and as for the H.mac i will wait for it to molt before rehousing. That makes 13 tarantulas for me now, 10 old worlds and 3 new worlds.


Better picture of h.mac.


----------



## DanBsTs

Picked up a P. regalis and a P. irminia today. Such beautiful specimens. Worth the 4hr round trip to pick them up lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AngelDeVille

I kept fighting the urge to buy a Y. Sooretama, but now that I decided to do it, I cant find one...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ccTroi

0.0.1 1/4” Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.3 3/4” Chilobrachys sp. “electric blue”
0.0.3 3/4” Idiothele mira
0.0.x 3/4” Grammostola pulchra
0.0.4 3/4” Cyriopagopus lividus
0.0.5 1” Megaphobema mesomelas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica. Conservative guess of 5cm DLS.





0.0.1 Poecilotheria miranda. 7cm DLS

Haven’t rehoused them yet so not able to get better photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quinnk74

Half inch G pulchra sling. My old lady bought it for me for my 30th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragondrool

I got two new Ts, a pink toe named Persephone and a GBB sling named Poseidon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quinnk74

Dragondrool said:


> I got two new Ts, a pink toe named Persephone and a GBB sling named Poseidon


Poseidon is a good name for a GBB, we named ours Neptune

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragondrool

That's super cool! And and thank you 


Quinnk74 said:


> Poseidon is a good name for a GBB, we named ours Neptune


----------



## dmac

Lot of folks with birthday Ts lately! Mine was on Monday and my girlfriend bought me this _B_. _albopilosum_! That puts me at 5 Brachys!



And I bought myself another non-arachnid child, this baby Spotted Python (_Antaresia_ _maculosa_)!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lazarus

Got a new T, Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## draconisj4

Arriving this week unsexed H. villosella juvenile and confirmed female P. irminia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dmac

Got a 1" _Chilobrachys_ _fimbriatus_ last week. No decent pics yet, but excited to see it grow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veitchiiman13

Just in this morning: female B. albiceps and a C. versicolor sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Yes. Yes I have. This beautiful lass came today courtesy of @KezyGLA 


Haplopelma doriae.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marika

A tiny Homoeomma sp. 'fire' sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

Marika said:


> A tiny Homoeomma sp. 'fire' sling


Have you included it in your will already?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BelgianWaffle

Just received 5 slings...

- B. Hamorii 
- P. Sazmai 
- C. Leetzi
- P. Lugardi
- P. Murinus

Really looking forwards to watching them progress overtime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Thekla said:


> Have you included it in your will already?


Nope, but I guess I should

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Malo

Received my A.geniculata sling today. It truly is tiny. Guess I'll need to get some pinheads from the LPS.













A.geniculata sling comparison



__ Malo
__ Jun 22, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
geniculata
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						1/4" sling from Jamie's

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## buzz182

Just got my first slings.
1 D. Pentaloris
1 B. Albopilosum (nicaragua)
1 N. Chromatus
Never expected that I'd become addicted and have more than 1 but I'm already planning on getting my first arboreal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AngelDeVille

I have my first two OW and my first arboreal and a fluffy bunny t shipping Monday!



_Orphnaecus philippinus_
_Ybyrapora sooretama_
_Pelinobius muticus_
_Nhandu tripepii_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalMan2004

Got an M balfouri 3- juvie communal, 1.5” G pulchra, and 5” P metallica from CL. 

 I’ve wanted balfouri for a while.  Had no desire for a G pulchra but the price was more than right and no shipping. So far it seems pretty cool.  Already had a metallica sling, but this is the first adult I’ve seen in person.  Pictures don’t do the P metallica justice.  It has some irrideescence on its carapace and even a little purple on its pedipalps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I went to Repticon today and picked up two new 3/4" slings: a _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" and a _Psalmopoeus irminia_.

This is my first _Phormictopus_, although I have a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ that I bought as a juvenile.

My new slings sharing a mealworm (cut in half)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keke713

2” N. chromatus. Thanks @cold blood. feisty little guy already took down a cricket!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Theneil

i have been greedy lately...

Yesterday i got a P. cam sling,

This morning i got 4 each (slings) of

M. balfouri
I mira
C darlingi

Tommorrow i get another G. porteri adult suspect female.

Next week i get 5 G. pulcha slings.

And on a tangent, i think tomorrow i get to build some shelves because i am starting to stack enclosures in ways i don't like...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crom

Will be getting 0.0.4 Crassicrus sp. Guerrero tomorrow. Google them. I'm pretty excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrMaxxaM

Got a B. Boehmei and B. emilia today  both female juvi's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malo

Dylan Keife said:


> Will be getting 0.0.4 Crassicrus sp. Guerrero tomorrow. Google them. I'm pretty excited


Wow I like those


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just finished rehousing the new acquisitions;

0.0.1 3/4" Caribena versicolor - Star Platinum
0.0.1 1 3/4" Xenesthis immanis - Highway Star
0.1.0 2 1/2" Pseudhapalopus sp. "Blue" - Crazy Diamond

And for icing on the cake, seller threw in two freebie slings; a P. cam and an H. gigas. 

So stoked about this order!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Was casually browsing the price list of a reptile store, at work, then I saw they had three species I want at great prices. 




Hapolopus triseriatus (Venezuelan Lemon Patch)



Brachypelma emilia (Mexican red leg)




Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian black)


To say I’m excited about these three is an understatement!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I received three new slings from @cold blood today.

_Augacephalus ezendami_


_Avicularia avicularia_ #1


_Avicularia avicularia_ #2
 

I don't have any crickets right now, so I cut a mealworm in half for my the Avic slings, thinking they wouldn't eat a motionless piece of mealworm, but to my surprise, both were feeding within an hour.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## PurelyRavage

Just received these guys yesterday:

2x Chilobrachys sp electric blue 
2x Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
2x Chilobrachys sp. blue Vietnam 
2x Cyriopagopus sp. Hati-Hati (1 passed away in transit  )
2x Acanthoscurria geniculata
2x Holothele incei GOLD 
2x Poecilotheria regalis
1x Chilobrachys sp. Dry
1x Lasiadora striatipes 
1x Orphnaecus philippinus 
1x Phormictopus auratus

Have to say that transferring the chilobrachys sp was the most nerve wracking moment of my life. 

Expecting these next week:

2x Chilobrachys dyscolus black
2x Cyriocosmus leetzi
2x Haplocosmia himalayana   
2x Lampropelma violaceopes
2x Heteroscodra maculata  
2x Holothele longipes
2x Pterinopelma sazimai
2x Tapinauchenius violaceus
2x Cyriopagopus lividus
2x Davus pentaloris
2x Kochiana brunnipes
1x Orphnaecus philippinus
1x Phormictopus auratus
Plus a mystery box!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Knickerbocker

Last week I picked up 2x heteroscodra maculata's slings  2cm and 2x lasidora parahybana's 2.5cm and my wife picked out tapinauchius Violates 2.5cm I'll post some pictures later after they've settled in


----------



## Knickerbocker

SausageinaNet said:


> Well I am running out of space and as my slings grow this will turn into more of a problem. It's been itching me to buy some new slings for the past five months. So for now I am on hold with buying new ones.


I've see people use square decortive shelving like this for slings


----------



## Thekla

Although I didn't plan to get new Ts, I had to bring these two home with me:

- Neoholothele incei gold (1 3/8")
- B. albopilosum "Nicaragua" (1/2")

5€ each... how could I not?  

N. incei gold



B. albopilosum "Nicaragua"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

PurelyRavage said:


> Just received these guys yesterday:
> 
> 2x Chilobrachys sp electric blue
> 2x Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> 2x Chilobrachys sp. blue Vietnam
> 2x Cyriopagopus sp. Hati-Hati (1 passed away in transit  )
> 2x Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 2x Holothele incei GOLD
> 2x Poecilotheria regalis
> 1x Chilobrachys sp. Dry
> 1x Lasiadora striatipes
> 1x Orphnaecus philippinus
> 1x Phormictopus auratus
> 
> Have to say that transferring the chilobrachys sp was the most nerve wracking moment of my life.
> 
> Expecting these next week:
> 
> 2x Chilobrachys dyscolus black
> 2x Cyriocosmus leetzi
> 2x Haplocosmia himalayana
> 2x Lampropelma violaceopes
> 2x Heteroscodra maculata
> 2x Holothele longipes
> 2x Pterinopelma sazimai
> 2x Tapinauchenius violaceus
> 2x Cyriopagopus lividus
> 2x Davus pentaloris
> 2x Kochiana brunnipes
> 1x Orphnaecus philippinus
> 1x Phormictopus auratus
> Plus a mystery box!


Just a couple then. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Adding to my Psalmopoeus collection;

0.1.0 3" Psalmopoeus pulcher - DIO
View media item 51781
0.1.0 4.5"+ Psalmopoeus reduncus - Magician's Red












0.1.0 P. reduncus



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jul 10, 2018
__ 3
__
costa rican orangemouth tarantula
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus reduncus
reduncus




						She's so chunky, she almost looks like a terrestrial T!  Thinking I'll name this one Magician's Red.
					




Now I have those two, P. irminia, and P. cambridgei. Time to find the rest of the genus. :')

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom1080

At long last.. haven't bought any in almost a year. 

2x Phormingochilus everetti. Supposed to be 3/4", but are an easy 1.5-2". Quite pleased with that.

4x Lampropelma negerimum. 1/2". Very happy to have a group of these.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unfortunately, the 3/4" P regalis was DOA. I'll likely get a replacement with my next order.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Very strange. As the packing was moist and it was shipped overnight..

One Brachypelma klassi. Interesting note, tarantula Canada exports these directly from a breeder in Mexico to encourage captive breeding of Brachypelma. Each Brachypelma sling they sell comes with a certificate stating so. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And of course a freebie Brachypelma albopilosum. This is my fourth. I've never purchased one lol. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Walls starting to fill up a little.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lazarus

New Ts arrived today
got a pair (1.1) of P. sazimai




Sericopelma sp. Boquete



T. stirmi - third attempt to get a female


Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


Also got a few more slings
Ornithoctoninae sp. Laos
Pseudhapalopus sp. blue
Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
Chilobrachys huahini
Euathlus sp. blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dmac

Arachnophoric said:


> Adding to my Psalmopoeus collection;
> 
> 0.1.0 3" Psalmopoeus pulcher - DIO
> View media item 51781
> 0.1.0 4.5"+ Psalmopoeus reduncus - Magician's Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 P. reduncus
> 
> 
> 
> __ Arachnophoric
> __ Jul 10, 2018
> __ 3
> __
> costa rican orangemouth tarantula
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus reduncus
> reduncus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so chunky, she almost looks like a terrestrial T!  Thinking I'll name this one Magician's Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have those two, P. irminia, and P. cambridgei. Time to find the rest of the genus. :')


Very nice! I have pulcher and irminia, and am now looking to get cambridgei and reduncus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Acanthoscurria chacoana (sold as A. sp. 'Red' but I assume they're the same species)



Aphonopelma seemanni BCF



Avicularia avicularia [Morphotype #6]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

I just ordered a few slings  P. lugardi, T. violaceus and C. huahini! There will also be a freebie. Not sure what. The best part is that when I told my wife I ordered more tarantulas she was only a 1 on a 1-10 *Outrage Scale™️ *Talk about my lucky day,eh?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake

0.0.1 P. striata
0.0.1 Damon variegata
0.0.1 Alipes grandidieri
And a free P. sazimai sling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dmac

If you look closely, you will still not be able to see the 2" P. cambridgei I picked up after work today.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Razzledazzy

0.1.0 3.5" grammastola porteri





she's soooooo pretty

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stevecooperwa

I just ordered a P sazamai.  Should get it Tuesday.


----------



## Fox402

The other day I found a raft of baby spiders floating in my pool. I thought a wolf spider had fallen in with its babies on its back.  Saved about thirty, and decided to keep three.  After looking at pics and with some help from here, it looks like I actually saved a bunch of baby Ts!  Most likely A. Chalcodes, but could be any of the multiple species here in Tucson.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Aye aye meat pie. This beautiful lass turned up this morning. 

Grammostola pulchra. Screen shot from the video I recorded. I'll get some proper pics when she's settled in.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Lenny the green leaf assassin bug i caught it yesterday and had a dream last night there was bush that hundreds were on and they were crawling all over mr for context assassin bugs freak me out (and before you say anything like well if it freaks you out you shouldnt have it i take good care of all my animals and this is no exeption)


----------



## Arachnophoric

Got myself a pair of Xmas tree butts!













P. ecclesiasticus Sling



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jul 17, 2018
__
ecclesiasticus
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus




						The smaller one of my two new ecclesiasticus slings. Tiny thing is cute as a button! This one's...
					




The smaller of the two; Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus. I've named the little one Krampus and it's sibling Santa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## swedishboss

trying to find some US/Mexico species before college starts stuck between either a b. Hamori, a.hentzi, or a.chalcodez


----------



## lvc

My latest additions were 3 slings and 1 female T:

Slings: P.auratus, C.versicolor and T.violaceus 
Female: N. incei gold

Got all of those back in june, was just really busy during these past weeks.
All of the recent additions are great! Healthy appetites and all of them already molted once.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Yesterday two Pandinus imperator, for $32 at the petco half price reptile sale...

Last night I found a Stenopelmatus sp on the front porch....

Petco employees told me they had a “pink toe” yesterday, but I didn’t look at it.  Today I was in the area again and decided that if it was also a reptile I would take it home... $18 later...


----------



## DanBsTs

I received four slings today. 

T. plumipes
C. huahini 
M. balfouri 
P. lugardi 

Very excited about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Got some in yesterday.

Kochiana brunnipes freebie 




0.1.0  Phormingochilus everetti (not very happy)




0.0.2 Phormingochilus rufus

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> Got some in yesterday.
> 
> Kochiana brunnipes freebie
> View attachment 282047
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1.0  Phormingochilus everetti (not very happy)
> View attachment 282046
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.2 Phormingochilus rufus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282045


 I need. Have a pair of unsexed everetti slings. But not the Rufus..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Venom1080 said:


> I need. Have a pair of unsexed everetti slings. But not the Rufus..


I already had 1 unsexed everetti and liked it so much I wanted another. Saw the rufus for sale as well and couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## buzz182

Four new arrivals today.
0.0.1 Holothele. _longpipes
0.0.1 _Rumba. _cabocla
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus. _irminia ( this is the most beautiful spiderling I have, I was pretty stunned)
0.0.1 Pretty sure it is another D. pentloris But is labelled as both D. pentaloris &  Omothymus. schiodetei. 
_


----------



## Razzledazzy

picked up a 
1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum 
today!

I'm so happy! This species was on my must own list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ztesch

Over the past month and a half I have spoiled my self. 4 seperate purchases all slings.
A. Chalcodes
A. Ezandami
B. Cobocla
B. Emilia
B. Klassi
C. Leetzi
G. Pulchripes
H. Longipes
K. Brunnipes
P. Cambridgei
P. Irminia
P. Pulcher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux

Latest addition is a geniculata sling. *Need to stop buying more, space getting smaller lol


----------



## Brooke795

Got a B. Emelia a month ago. Fuzzy! Fuzzy also came into the store with a second one so I went and picked her up too. So we have Fluffy and Fuzzy! Then I also picked up today an a. geniculata and still trying to pick a name

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aleetist

Trigger Warning!!!

I just found a Euathlus sp red sling at my local pet store for $40. About 1/2-3/4" 

I nearly screamed and ran to the counter dragging my dog behind me.

I've been in the hobby less than two months... (I warned you!!! )

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Aleetist said:


> Trigger Warning!!!
> 
> I just found a Euathlus sp red sling at my local pet store for $40. About 1/2-3/4"
> 
> I nearly screamed and ran to the counter dragging my dog behind me.
> 
> I've been in the hobby less than two months... (I warned you!!! )


What a lucky find! 




Brooke795 said:


> Got a B. Emelia a month ago. Fuzzy! Fuzzy also came into the store with a second one so I went and picked her up too. So we have Fluffy and Fuzzy! Then I also picked up today an a. geniculata and still trying to pick a name


God I wish that were me, I desperately want an emilia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Got two P. metallica slings and one N. incei sling yesterday. They're all feisty! 



Razzledazzy said:


> I desperately want an emilia.


What's stopping you?


----------



## Aleetist

Razzledazzy said:


> God I wish that were me, I desperately want an emilia.


 Good luck, I hope you get one soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Received my end of a trade today  from tangledinwebs owner, Ryan Mack. Best packaging I've ever seen. And I don't say that lightly. 

2x Poecilotheria vittata
2x Poecilotheria tigrinawessali
2x Omothymus schioedtei

So happy to raise some pokies again. Been way too long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

lostbrane said:


> Got two P. metallica slings and one N. incei sling yesterday. They're all feisty!
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping you?


None available around where I live and I'm not recovered enough of my arachnophobia to be confident in unrolling a tarantula from it's shipping padding. To much of a chance of it crawling up my arm unexpectedly and me having a knee-jerk reaction, flinging the poor thing across the room.


----------



## DanBsTs

Yesterday I received four slings from @cold blood . 2 A. avics, A. chalcodes and B. sabulosum. They are featured here Again, thanks Cold Blood!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone

10x Phormingochilus sp Akcaya juvies

My adult female may be gravid, but id like to raise more males (hopefully... weird right?) to increase my odds in establishing them in the US

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ztesch

I got a H. Pulchripes last week and a LPS special, a "Horned Baboon" sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## weibkreux

Traded my B. auratum sub-adult male for 2 OBT rcf slings. Now I have 3 baboons including a junodi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Got 4 new ones today:

-3 1/2 inch N. tripepii female
-1 1/2 inch P. antinous sling
-5/8 inch C. elegans sling
-1/4 inch H. sp. Columbia small sling (freebie)

Recently bought a house in Maryland (and lots of shelving) so I have space for more Ts now! (Current count is 38.) Won't actually move in for a couple of months due to work on the house, but it will be very nice once we do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## buzz182

0.0.2 Neoholothele incei gold 
I'm pretty sure that is where my collection ends for a long while at least.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Keke713

*2 A. chalcodes and 1 B. albopilosum. Thanks @cold blood *

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## lazarus

3 new Brachypelma females
auratum


klaasi


albiceps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aestas

Got a P. ornata spiderling today <3












Poki



__ Aestas
__ Aug 21, 2018
__
fringed ornamental tarantula
ornata
poecilotheria
poecilotheria ornata




						This is my newest addition, a P. ornata. Will name it Poki :)
I put him/her in a Critter box...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Errmmm, I know I said I didn't have any more room for Ts, but who really need furniture anyway? Except for shelves. Lots of shelves...

I got a C. versicolor sling and a tiny speck of a P. sazimai last week, both eating well so far. If you look really close at the second picture you can see the specks legs poking out of the sub, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Got myself a _Theraphosa stirmi_ today. £40 for about 10cm DLS. Got some funny looks on the London tube, carrying her box home. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88

I as m looking forward to posting here next week (my largest order yet).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

My friend has an E. murinus, my friend is moving out of state, I now have a large female E. murinus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

An order I was very excited for came in today!

1/4" 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus sellatus
1"+ 0.0.2 Psalmopoeus victori
Plus a couple freebies;
1/3" 0.0.1 Brachypelma kahlenbergi
14" 0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp Yucatan

The sellatus took down a cricket larger than itself, and one of the P. victori actually had the tenacity to turn and attack my brush, as well as give me a threat pose for my troubles! Rehousing her in the future oughta be fun. 

This now leaves me missing 2 more species of Psalmopoeus from my collection - 3 if you include sp. Alquitran, but last I knew they weren't available stateside yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Meet Martha, got this lovely 4in Brachypelma albiceps female in the mail today.  I'm super happy! I made her a sweet home too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

Arachnophoric said:


> 14" 0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp Yucatan


:wideyed: WOW! Need to see that "sling"! Pictures, please!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

Thekla said:


> :wideyed: WOW! Need to see that "sling"! Pictures, please!




Thus why you always double check your posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Picked up these babies today. Was only able to get a few quick photos.

*Chilobrachys sp. Electric blue*, already looking pretty cool. Wanted one of these for quite some time.


*Lampropelma nigerrimum* ×2, looking forward to seeing the difference between this species and the borneo blacks.
*Brachypelma auratum*, tiny 1/4" sling. One of my long wanted brachys. Thats a cricket thigh next to it.


*Harpactira pulchripes*, needed another one.


*Poecilotheria regalis*, hopefully male so I can pair both my mature females somewhere down the line.
*Poecilotheria metallica*, another one I hope turns out male...my female will definitely be mature by that time. And of course had to replace my MM thats heading to breed with @Venom1080's female.
*Pterinopelma sazimai*, another tiny 1/4'' sling I hope turns out male to eventually breed with my female. (forgot to add this one last night)
*Scolopendra heros arizonensis*, this was mama....I got one of here babies for a steal.


Great day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

Nightstalker47 said:


> Picked up these babies today. Was only able to get a few quick photos.
> 
> *Chilobrachys sp. Electric blue*, already looking pretty cool. Wanted one of these for quite some time.
> View attachment 285875
> 
> *Lampropelma nigerrimum* ×2, looking forward to seeing the difference between this species and the borneo blacks.
> *Brachypelma auratum*, tiny 1/4" sling. One of my long wanted brachys. Thats a cricket thigh next to it.
> View attachment 285877
> 
> *Harpactira pulchripes*, needed another one.
> View attachment 285876
> 
> *Poecilotheria regalis*, hopefully male so I can pair both my mature females somewhere down the line.
> *Poecilotheria metallica*, another one I hope turns out male...my female will definitely be mature by that time. And of course had to replace my MM thats heading to breed with @Venom1080's female.
> *Scolopendra heros arizonensis*, this was mama....I got one of here babies for a steal.
> View attachment 285878
> 
> Great day.


Grabbing a regalis sling replacement myself. Same idea in mind lol 

Had some negerrimum for a month or two now. Much prefer violaceopes. These took two weeks to settle and even start hiding with me. I'll only be keeping them in vials as 1/2" slings from now on. 16oz is too big for tracking them easily.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch

Yesterday I got 6 slings. OBT, Heterothele gabonensis, Aphonopelma hentzi, Aphonopelma Moderatum, Brachypelma boehmei, and Nhandu Coloratovillosus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Amazing day at the crbe today. 

Chilobrachys sp kraeng krachen adult female

2x Avicularia variegata
1x Iridopelma hirsutum 
3x Caribena versicolor
1x Phormingochilus sp Rufus (ran out  )
1x Selenocosmia crassipes
2x Ornithoctoninae sp hatihati
1x Poecilotheria subfusca LL suspect female
1x Poecilotheria regalis


Found my G pulchra

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Teal

Venom1080 said:


> 1x Poecilotheria subfusca LL suspect female


Photos! So jealous.


----------



## Venom1080

Teal said:


> Photos! So jealous.


Just a wee thing. But ventrally looking very girly. Prices jumped on these. So I only grabbed one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

Finally got myself a P. cancerides, found a sling at a show and couldn't walk away from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

Venom1080 said:


> Just a wee thing. But ventrally looking very girly. Prices jumped on these. So I only grabbed one.
> View attachment 286069


I wasn't able to find one before the new regulations kicked in ): I did grab a HL though! Fingers crossed yours is a female! 



Greasylake said:


> Finally got myself a P. cancerides, found a sling at a show and couldn't walk away from it.


All new addition posts should have photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Teal said:


> All new addition posts should have photos


Here you go. There's a molt in the container as well that I'm going to dig out and try to sex.


----------



## Teal

Greasylake said:


> Here you go. There's a molt in the container as well that I'm going to dig out and try to sex.
> View attachment 286074


What a cutie <3 We got ours as an adult, so I never got to see her sling/juvie self ):
Good luck with the molt!


----------



## Keke713

10 “OBT” slings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

Well, it was Hamm expo time again... next time I will not go anymore since I really don't have anymore space, but I say that every time...

Got two 2/3i GBB slings to replace my AF that died a few months ago with dyskinesia.

Then I got a sling/small juvenile B. emila - the seller swore it is female, sexed by microscope. It's to replace my old AF that died a few weeks ago in premolt - she didn't seem to be able to drink and spent her last weeks inside her water bowl. She hadn't eaten for 18 months before that and was rather slim, too - very weird and very sad . When this new wee one is grown up most, if not all, of my males will have died, so I'll have space for her .

I feel replacements don't really count, so I also got a juvenile female Lyrognathus giannisposatoi. I never wanted a pet hole, but maybe just this one to know what it is like caring for asian pet holes . And these are so pretty!

And I will NOT be going to Hamm again in December...

(Hamm expo means well over 500 vendors, but only 20 of them carry exclusively tarantulas with another 20 or so having tarantulas as part of their stock - I counted. It also means cheap glass terras - got 4 smaller ones - and other accessories.)

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## KingAvi

Got 2 new Ts today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Got three new Ts today, all females and the best part was they were totally free!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

Got three homeomma sp red (euathlus) 
From the CRBE in Toronto on Saturday. I’ve been looking for 3 years.

Also got brachypelma auratum and hamorii among many other things.  

A picture of one of the red monsters. Probably will be the same size for about 2 years. Hope it’s not that bad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## weibkreux

a pre-ordered M. balfouri sling will arrive this weekend. So excited! 3rd baboon in my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

5 newcomers today:

0.0.1 Bonnetina sp chamela
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.2 Brachypelma albiceps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lazarus

Bought
0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. Cuzco
and also got two freebies
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati 
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teal

GUYS MY SHIPMENT IS DELAYED because FedEx thinks my zip code belongs to another city *cries*

Hopefully the new slings will arrive tomorrow so I can show them off!

Edit: They are here!!

- O. sp Hati Hati
- P. sp rufus
- Heteropoda davidbowie

So excited for these new little ones!


----------



## MikeyD

I was lucky to get 4 slings last weekend. Really excited about these little ones.   The first image is of one of the minuscule Euathlus sp San Felipe feeding for the first time on a pre killed 1/8” cricket after both had refused to feed on meal worm pieces for the last several days.  

Second pic is Hommeoma sp Red.  It ate chopped mealworm the first offering and has gotten nice and plump.  

The Brachypelma ate a mealworm piece as well but it’s a shy sling and always retreats to its little burrow.  


Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua 
Euathlus sp San Felipe x 2 
Euathlus/Hommeoma sp red

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Phormictopus auratus



Psalmopoeus langenbucheri

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dmac

Picked up a _Poecilotheria regalis_ sling at the Sacramento Reptile Show this past weekend. Also ended up loaning out my freshly mature male _H_. sp. Colombia "large" to the vendor I bought the sling from. He also has a _P_. _vittata_ sac and is in state, so waiting on that now! Yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

We got an AF S. cal and a female juvie T. stirmi at the Sacramento Reptile Show. 



dmac said:


> Picked up a _Poecilotheria regalis_ sling at the Sacramento Reptile Show this past weekend. Also ended up loaning out my freshly mature male _H_. sp. Colombia "large" to the vendor I bought the sling from. He also has a _P_. _vittata_ sac and is in state, so waiting on that now! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288354


Ooh do you mind sharing which vendor?! We need P. vittata slings too! Lol.


----------



## weibkreux

A friend gave me 10 L1 _B. albopilosum _slings. One escaped when it dropped from my hand during transferring, like it disappeared on the floor lol. Funny how I can keep track of my baboons but not a slowpoke albo.


----------



## dmac

Teal said:


> We got an AF S. cal and a female juvie T. stirmi at the Sacramento Reptile Show.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh do you mind sharing which vendor?! We need P. vittata slings too! Lol.


Yeah, the vendor is Seven Wonders Tarantulas. My girlfriend says they have a facebook page. Haven't seen it though as I haven't bothered with facebook in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

1.1.0 H. pulchripes
0.1.0 A. hentzi (about to post sn ad looking for a date for this one)
0.1.0 A.Sp. new river (or A. Chalcodes new river variant, or ehatever they are called these days, this one is going to need a date soon)

Bought these last month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

dmac said:


> Yeah, the vendor is Seven Wonders Tarantulas. My girlfriend says they have a facebook page. Haven't seen it though as I haven't bothered with facebook in a long time.


Ahh, I know who they are! Thank you!

And same here about Facebook... I kept my account for Messenger and because of all the photos on it, but I deleted the app a long time ago.


----------



## WolfSoon

Last month I got some exciting additions~

T. cyaneolum 0.1.0 




Theraphosinae sp Pacific Nicaragua 0.1.0




And B. sabulosum and P. cambridgei slings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MWAInverts

In the past week I got a female OBT in a trade, a suspected female B. hamorii with a bald butt + a suspected female N. chromatus form a guy on CL. My wife was not happy but even she said this little girl is a cute one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Arrived today from Poland. £13. 

Can anyone guess what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Looks like something in _Poecilotheria_ to me, but I can't see clearly enough to venture a guess further than that.


----------



## Minty

dangerforceidle said:


> Looks like something in _Poecilotheria_ to me, but I can't see clearly enough to venture a guess further than that.


You are correct. It's a _Poecilotheria subfusca lowland. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

0.0.1Pseudhapalopus sp blue
0.0.1 T. truculentus 
0.0.2 C. sp namtok phlio 
0.0.1 C. sp kaeng krachan 
0.0.1 A. geniculata 

Traded my 1.0 mm C. fimbriatus for half of what i got today. All in all good day at expo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

0.0.1 G. rosea
0.0.1 G. rosea RCF
0.0.1 G. Pulchripes

And another 6 spiderlings on their way 

0.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 I. mira
0.0.1 P. lugardi
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus
0.0.1 E. murinus
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus


----------



## RonC

Waiting on my first. G.pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

0.0.5 Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fleetwoodmcc

0.0.1 h. maculata
0.0.1 h gigas
0.0.1 i. mira DOA.  

I wish I could get more excited about the others but the one I spent the most on and wanted the most DOA'd so...not great.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Aestas

Oh boy, been at a terrarium fair in a town nearby and got quite some additions:

P. metallica (sling)
C. versicolor (sling)
P. irminia (sling)
C. marshalli (sling)
2 M. balfouri slings (communal)
B. albopilosum (juvenile male)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yeetspider

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, Ive been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


 Hi I am a beginner and I just wanted to know how old my Grammostola pulchripes is if it is only 2 inches


----------



## antinous

Yeetspider said:


> Hi I am a beginner and I just wanted to know how old my Grammostola pulchripes is if it is only 2 inches


You can’t tell by size, it’s pretty much impossible. Tarantulas growth is dependent on what temp, how often they’re fed, individual growth rate, etc. if the seller didn’t provide you with a birth date, you won’t ever know.


----------



## buzz182

I relented 0.0.1 2" B Smithi arrived today. Will definitely stop when I get myself an Avic for christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

0.0.2 _Pamphobeteus _sp. ‘Machala’

Couldn’t help picking something up while at the expo. I need intervention lol


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

WolfSoon said:


> T. cyaneolum 0.1.0


OMG! I am sooo jealous! I have wanted this species for so long. She's beautiful!


----------



## WolfSoon

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> OMG! I am sooo jealous! I have wanted this species for so long. She's beautiful!


Thank you  I couldn’t believe my luck finding her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RLoh

Got my H. Pulchripes earlier this week...also have an I. Mira coming next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

WolfSoon said:


> Thank you  I couldn’t believe my luck finding her!


Any plans on trying to breed her?
I have been looking for awhile and haven't even been able to find slings for sale.


----------



## WolfSoon

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> Any plans on trying to breed her?
> I have been looking for awhile and haven't even been able to find slings for sale.


No plans yet but I’d be interested in working out a pairing if there are any males out there.  I’ve never seen slings for sale either! She was a local purchase I happened upon, and I feel a little undeserving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Went to the Toronto reptile expo this morning! I went there mainly for a P. reduncus, and got the last one! 

0.0.1 1/2" Aphonopelma iodius
0.0.1 2.5" Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 2" Psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RonC

0.0.1 _G. Pulchripes _ Arrived yesterday and settling in. That's her on my profile pic. Guestimate 1 1/4 inch. Found the hide last night and moved in. Pokes her head out occasionally but hasn't been roaming the enclosure like yesterday. Might take a while to feel safe in the new crib.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmore

I got my first T on September 5th. Here’s some pictures of her before and after molting, also one of her beside her molt. She’s a Lasiodora Parahybana named Wynona

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SpaceM

New arrival today and she's a beauty, only went to the pet shop for some crickets but i've been wanting a GBB for a while and couldn't pass up £45 for a 3 inch female.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Received the T pictured, along with my 1st GBB this past Friday. Went ahead and placed another order (should be my last one for a minute) for the following T's (the addiction is real)!

Avicularia avicularia 2”
Caribena laeta 2"
Bumba cabocla 3"
Aphonopelma seemanni 2.5”

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Luka98

1.18inch C versicolor coming tomorrow. It's my second T i'm really stoked. I told myself only one for a little while but it's been 10 days since the first one arrived

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Luka98 said:


> 1.18inch C versicolor coming tomorrow. It's my second T i'm really stoked. I told myself only one for a little while but it's been 10 days since the first one arrived


The addiction is REAL! LoL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Picked up this MF Eupalaestrus campestratus yesterday. Looked in on her this morning and she had flipped to molt.
Hopefully I can find a male for her in the next few months.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antinous

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> View attachment 289515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this MF Eupalaestrus campestratus yesterday. Looked in on her this morning and she had flipped to molt.
> Hopefully I can find a male for her in the next few months.


Definitely try to, haven’t really seen these in the hobby anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

Got my 2 inch female  Encyocratella olivacea Tuesday. I've been looking one these for awhile and was about to buy 3 slings when I found her for sale. She looks to be in premolt, but appears to be healthy. I was going take a picture but she ran into her hide before I had a chance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korlash091

2 new T's 
0.0.1 Neoholotele ince
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Oaxaca (this one was a freebie)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timj

Aphonopelma sp. New river (new river rust rump)? Got yesterday 
Anyone who wants an adorable tarantula get one of these!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Nicodemus

Picked up this P. metallica juvie female at Tinley over the weekend. Pretty much the jewel of my collection at this point.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

Got these today, no pics they are much too tiny.

0.0.1 Diplura sp Rurrenabaque
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes

The little Diplura started webbing as soon as it got into its new home, butt is going like crazy...so cute

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lazarus

0.1 Thrixopelma sp. Cajamarca



0.1 Theraphosinae sp. Panama

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korlash091

I already posted this but here's my new N. incei, little bugger is so beatiful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Marking another Psalmo off my list;

0.0.2 _P. langenbucheri_
View media item 54303
That just leaves me searching for _emeraldus_ and hoping_ sp. Alquitran_ makes its way stateside if it hasn't already.

Also got a T I've wanted for some time and finally bit the bullet;

0.1 _T. stirmi_












Beauty with a Bald Booty



__ Arachnophoric
__ Oct 19, 2018
__ 2
__
burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
female
stirmi
theraphosa
theraphosa stirmi




						4" 0.1 T. stirmi. So excited to finally have this in my collection.
					




She wasn't quite as happy to see me as I was to see her, though.... 












Hello, Sunshine!



__ Arachnophoric
__ Oct 19, 2018
__ 2
__
burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
female
stirmi
theraphosa
theraphosa stirmi




						Someone is cranky from jet-lag. 0.1 T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnophoric

Bigger order today;

0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. "hati-hati"
0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum 
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 
0.0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 freebie Pamphobeteus sp. "cascada"

Didn't get many pictures because most of the slings hid or were giving me a run around (had to chase down one of the Kaeng Krachan). The hati-hati lost a leg it seems, but otherwise everyone seems to be doing great.

View media item 54491View media item 54493

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

2 x Arctosa littoralis
1 x Hogna sp.
2 x Phormingochilus sp. rufus slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theneil

Super excited.  Gf found an add on facebook last night and i got 
0.1 _M. balfouri_
0.1 _G. pulchra_
0.1 Rosehair (suspect rosea RCF)
0.1 _B. vagans
_
All adults too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon

0.0.1 microscopic C. elegans
0.0.1 wee A. minatrix (one of my dream spoods!)


----------



## lostbrane

Well, in the spirit of not getting any more; here's a rather blurry photo of the C. lividus I just got:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RonC

lostbrane said:


> Well, in the spirit of not getting any more; here's a rather blurry photo of the C. lividus I just got:
> View attachment 290693


Looks like it wants to give you a hug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

She didn't get to hug me unfortunately. She got to hug my paintbrush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boina

Yeah, well, so yesterday was the northern German exotic pet expo. I had to go, I really had to, because I was handing over two MMs I sold. And my sister lives somewhere in the wider vicinity of that expo and you will understand that I need to visit my sister from time to time (btw., her boyfriend/partner is a fantastic cook ).

Anyway, there I was, at the expo, just harmlessly walking around, when I saw this female H. pulchripes for a really good price... and after I just found out that both of my slings are male... I had to have her.

And someone sold P. pulcher slings for practically nothing and my 'confirmed female' P. pulcher has just turned out to be a male and I really love Psalmos, soooooo... 3 of those went home with me.

And then there was this very pretty black spider, just sitting there, right in my way... That Selenocosmia javanensis had to come, too.

Result: sold 2, bought 5... That's ok, right?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Theneil

boina said:


> Result: sold 2, bought 5... That's ok, right?


Well 3 of those were slings, and slings are so small that you can't reall count them each as a whole tarantula so it was really more like 2.3 tarantulas, and you can't have .3 tarantulas so you need to round to the nearest integer.  So basically you only got two...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Beer 1


----------



## boina

Theneil said:


> Well 3 of those were slings, and slings are so small that you can't reall count them each as a whole tarantula so it was really more like 2.3 tarantulas, and you can't have .3 tarantulas so you need to round to the nearest integer.  So basically you only got two...


I love that math!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## antinous

Girlfriend (my amazing and wonderful girlfriend) got me 0.0.3 _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘mascara’ and 0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘manabi’

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## weibkreux

Finally got my hands on an O. sp Mindanao 'South' sling. Crawled to my hand during rehousing but forgot to take a picture because of too much excitement while looking at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair

Well I already own the species but this time I got an 0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
And a 0.0.1 H.Pulchripes


----------



## moshpitpanda

I have been happy with just my vagans but I really think I might want to get a GBB now :0

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kevinlowl

boina said:


> And then there was this very pretty black spider, just sitting there, right in my way... That Selenocosmia javanensis had to come, too.


Whoa, you bought a burrower???


----------



## boina

kevinlowl said:


> Whoa, you bought a burrower???


Yes - and it's already my second . You know, I just though I wanted to know how it feels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair

moshpitpanda said:


> I have been happy with just my vagans but I really think I might want to get a GBB now :0


Yes my favorite, buying 5 more next week
I can’t get enough of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair

boina said:


> Yeah, well, so yesterday was the northern German exotic pet expo. I had to go, I really had to, because I was handing over two MMs I sold. And my sister lives somewhere in the wider vicinity of that expo and you will understand that I need to visit my sister from time to time (btw., her boyfriend/partner is a fantastic cook ).
> 
> Anyway, there I was, at the expo, just harmlessly walking around, when I saw this female H. pulchripes for a really good price... and after I just found out that both of my slings are male... I had to have her.
> 
> And someone sold P. pulcher slings for practically nothing and my 'confirmed female' P. pulcher has just turned out to be a male and I really love Psalmos, soooooo... 3 of those went home with me.
> 
> And then there was this very pretty black spider, just sitting there, right in my way... That Selenocosmia javanensis had to come, too.
> 
> Result: sold 2, bought 5... That's ok, right?


 we’re you in Hamm???


----------



## boina

8LeggedLair said:


> we’re you in Hamm???


No, I was in Fallingbostel (Terra-Nord).


----------



## 8LeggedLair

boina said:


> No, I was in Fallingbostel (Terra-Nord).


Alrighty


----------



## kevinlowl

boina said:


> Yes - and it's already my second . You know, I just though I wanted to know how it feels...


what was your first one?


----------



## boina

kevinlowl said:


> what was your first one?


Lyrognathus giannisposatoi


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

2.5 in P. Irminia got it Thursday, settled in its corkbark tube, it comes out and walks around the tube and goes back to the top and goes back in.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Wednesday - 1.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati  and 0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum. I've run out of room in the spider room so the S. calceatum is on the dresser next to my bed. Seems like a good idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antinous

SonsofArachne said:


> Wednesday - 1.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati  and 0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum. I've run out of room in the spider room so the S. calceatum is on the dresser next to my bed. Seems like a good idea


I have a better idea, send me your _Acanthoscurria _and _Xenesthis_. I'll even take your _Theraphosa _too if you ask nicely

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Lol, sorry, but I plan on moving in the near future (if things go well, fingers crossed)  to a place with more room.


----------



## antinous

SonsofArachne said:


> Lol, sorry, but I plan on moving in the near future (if things go well, fingers crossed)  to a place with more room.


I guess no _Xenesthis _for me...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## kevinlowl

boina said:


> Lyrognathus giannisposatoi


Nice one, love the gradient colors on that species. Btw if you're trying to avoid burrowers, don't look up Selenocosmia kovariki, Chilobrachys dyscolus black or Eucratoscelus pachypus. I got these slings recently as my new additions. They're beautiful spiders (imo) so DON'T LOOK EM UP if you're trying to avoid getting more burrowers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

kevinlowl said:


> Nice one, love the gradient colors on that species. Btw if you're trying to avoid burrowers, don't look up Selenocosmia kovariki, Chilobrachys dyscolus black or Eucratoscelus pachypus. I got these slings recently as my new additions. They're beautiful spiders (imo) so DON'T LOOK EM UP if you're trying to avoid getting more burrowers.


This board is really just a bunch of nasty enablers...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antinous

4 x 0.0.1 _Phormictopus_ sp. South Hispaniola ‘Green Femur’


----------



## Greasylake

Got this one last week, but never posted so might as well do it now.
0.0.1 Scolopendra hainanum.


----------



## Mychajlo

Forgot to post my little precious spawn of Satan here so here you go
It’s a 2.5” unsexed H. Mac sling


----------



## lostbrane

Picked up one P. vittata sling (I'm hoping to break my luck and actually get a female), one P. ornata sling, and one O. schioedtei sling. I said no more any time soon after the C. lividus but noooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonC

My _G. pulchra _arrived Friday. Got it all settled in. Here's a pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daesu

Not getting any more until xmas.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Seraph

Mychajlo said:


> Forgot to post my little precious spawn of Satan here so here you go
> It’s a 2.5” unsexed H. Mac sling
> View attachment 291620
> View attachment 291621


Bet you are keeping a much closer eye on them huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN

I got 1/2 inch G. pulchra and H. pulchripes slings last weekend. I live with my mother and she told me today that 8 spiders in the house was enough and to absolutely not buy anymore. Of course, that's what she said way back when when I got my first G. pulchra about ten years ago so we'll see.


----------



## Mychajlo

The Seraph said:


> Bet you are keeping a much closer eye on them huh?


Oh yes, I’ve learned my lesson and Clarice here is on a TIGHT leash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

My Chilobrachys sp. electric blue and my new Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaragua) arrived today. Will post photos when I can.


----------



## checkmate

Psalmopoeus victori should be here next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Two of one of my favorite genus are arriving tomorrow, funny thing is, I don't know exactly what they are (or what they'll 'turn out' to be)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enrgy

Heavily considering a hapalopus sp. small or h.laticeps.... since my dealer has no avics or stirmis left


----------



## Theneil

tkid02 said:


> Heavily considering a hapalopus sp. small or h.laticeps.... since my dealer has no avics or stirmis left


Well you just mentioned both in the new addition thread so i guess you need to get both now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enrgy

Theneil said:


> Well you just mentioned both in the new addition thread so i guess you need to get both now.


I’m just a kid with enough money for one I debated whether or not to put it here and didn’t want to make a thread


----------



## Theneil

tkid02 said:


> I’m just a kid with enough money for one I debated whether or not to put it here and didn’t want to make a thread


Get one, then get some more money and get the other one.  

Unfortunately i haven't had either if them so i can't say which to get.  My only thought is with how small my columbia 'large' was (a good spood BTW) i can only imagine how small the 'small' slings are.....


----------



## Enrgy

Theneil said:


> Get one, then get some more money and get the other one.
> 
> Unfortunately i haven't had either if them so i can't say which to get.  My only thought is with how small my columbia 'large' was (a good spood BTW) i can only imagine how small the 'small' slings are.....


great idea, i hadn't thought of this  but yea they are... 1/4"


----------



## Theneil

Just in today.  A MM M. balfouri.  He's kinda hard to see because my VERY horny female basically jumped on him the moment he touched the substrate.  LOL.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Some N. incei (olive form)  i was originally going to house them separately and try a communal setup later when i breed them, but i learned they were pulled out of the sellers commune and he shipped them together, so i decided to save some shelf space.  There are 8 in total and only 1 tried to do a runner around my kitchen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

0.0.2 _Phormictopus_ _cancerides_ ‘Dominican Purple’

Let’s hope they actually end up some shade of purple and I didn’t pay for two somewhat overpriced normal cancerides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

Actually got it a few days ago, but better late than never:

_Aphonopelma mooreae_

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## lostbrane

Look. Before I get any deserved flak, I just want to say my piece. This thing was kept in a 20 gallon tank with 1/2” of sub, and it looked like they hadn't even bothered to fill up the water dish in who knows how long so I _needed _to save it from the LPS. Only one employee wasn't scared of it and who knows how long it would have lasted all improperly cared for. _And it was only $20_. Anywho, here is my new _A. seemanni_.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cherri

Just ordered a 4-6 female CB T. Stirmi , M. balfouri sling, and an a. chalcodes sling. I'm so excited. Probably ordering a tailess whipscorpion of some kind soon, as well.


----------



## arachnidgill

Just got home from an expo:
0.0.2 H. pulchripes
0.0.1 I. mira
0.0.1 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 P. irminia
0.0.1 S. sp. Guapiles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

wetwork said:


> Psalmopoeus victori should be here next week


Received:
0.0.1 P. victori
0.1.0 A. moderatum (third time's the charm)
0.0.2 H. laticeps slings (freebies)
0.0.4 E. walckenaeri slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

wetwork said:


> 0.1.0 A. moderatum (third time's the charm)


What happened with the last two?


----------



## checkmate

SonsofArachne said:


> What happened with the last two?


First sling died during a molt (about a 1/4")
Second juvenile was DOA from a seller on FB

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Danny5ohh

3” P. Irminia was my latest pick up. Hoping she’s a female, just waiting on a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Just received my latest T (Thanks to BoyFromLA) a juvie female B. albopilosum named Curly Sue.













CurlySue



__ FrmDaLeftCoast
__ Dec 12, 2018
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
female




						Just received this adorable B. albopilosum Juvenile Female. I named her Curly Sue :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rosehaired1979

A.genic
B.baumgarteni
B.Emilia
B.klaasi
LP
L.klugi
P.samarzi (sp) 
P.regalis
T.stirmi

Not counting the 7 I have coming in January lol. 
GBB
P.miranda
P..metallica
P.tigerwessli
L.V
2 freebies uknown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irisiridescent

No new additions today. Probably won't get anymore until after I build up my funds again after the holidays. I'm thinking an G.pulchra, A. metallica, and C. elegans. I hope to someday have an M. balfouri but I'm nowhere near ready for OW T's yet. I don't think I'll consider them for a few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

wetwork said:


> Received:
> 0.1.0 A. moderatum (third time's the charm


Just make sure you leave this one in your will because they grow SUPER slow lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

rosehaired1979 said:


> Just make sure you leave this one in your will because they grow SUPER slow lol


Haha yea, luckily this one is already about 1.5"


----------



## Enrgy

got a chilobrachys Vietnam blue sling today


----------



## RonC

_A.moderatum, B.hamorii, B.albopilosum _slings Sadly my _B.vagans _died during shipping.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## MikeyD

Recently added a few more slings that I had been hoping to get over the coming year.  The pic is of the Euathlus.  

B albopilosum Nicaragua 
B vagans
Pseudoclamoris gigas
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Female _Phormictopus auratus_:







It was listed as 3" and it turns out it is a fair shake larger.  This is enclosure is now considered a short term home.

And a feeding:







Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ died last month (due to a failed molt), so I had an empty enclosure.  When I saw this beautiful 4.5" female _Brachypelma emilia_ at Repticon today, I knew that she had to come home with me.













My new 0.1 Brachypelma emilia (4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 16, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						I couldn't resist this beauty when I saw her at Repticon.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SonsofArachne

2 inch females - Brachypelma emilia, Brachypelma klaasi, Sericopelma rubronitens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SonsofArachne

SonsofArachne said:


> Got my 2 inch female  Encyocratella olivacea Tuesday. I've been looking one these for awhile and was about to buy 3 slings when I found her for sale. She looks to be in premolt, but appears to be healthy. I was going take a picture but she ran into her hide before I had a chance.


Update: this female walled herself in her hide the day after I got her and now, after 2 months of patient waiting , she finally emerged (or her front 4 legs did, anyway). I dropped a roach in which obligingly ran right to her burrow and she took it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 0311usmc

My girlfriend gave me 2 tarantula slings as an early Xmas gift. 1 P.ornata and another H.mac because i have enjoyed my first one so much. I'm kinda bummed because she was getting me 2 ornatas but when she went back to buy them only one of them was left so she opted for the H.mac. Its all good though looking forward to watching the ornata grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kinglaz85

Christmas came early for me:

0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata

0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes

0.0.2 Aphonopelma belindae

0.0.2 Aphonopelma seemanni “Nicaragua”

0.0.2 Brachypelma kahlenbergi

0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.0.1 Cyriocosmus chicoi

0.0.2 Cyriocosmus leetzi

0.0.2 Lasiodora striatipes

0.0.2 Neoholothele incei

0.0.2 Neoholothele incei ‘gold’

0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii

0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. “cascada”

0.1.0 Phormictopus atrichromatus

0.1.0 Phormictopus auratus

0.0.2 Pterinopelma sazimai

0.0.2 Sericopelma melanotarsum

0.0.2 Sericopelma rubronitens

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 92qwerty

Bought myself an xmas gift of

Jouvy N. chromatus (the anger management needy dude)
Jouvy B.vagans
And 2 GBB slings


----------



## dmac

Not really mine, but I did purchase it (for my girlfriend) haha. _Monocentropus balfouri_ sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 0311usmc

0311usmc said:


> My girlfriend gave me 2 tarantula slings as an early Xmas gift. 1 P.ornata and another H.mac because i have enjoyed my first one so much. I'm kinda bummed because she was getting me 2 ornatas but when she went back to buy them only one of them was left so she opted for the H.mac. Its all good though looking forward to watching the ornata grow.


I got another P.ornata sling from my girlfriend this morning. She tricked me and bought them both but said they had sold one before she got there. She's a keeper for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

What a wonderful christmas.
Brachypelma epicureanum and Brachypelma smithi ex annitha slings joined my collection 
Now i only need B. baumgartenii to complete my collection (at least all the brachy sp. that are in the hobby). Anybody have an idea where in Europe/Germany i can get them?


----------



## Newt83

Received 3 new slings today...

Got a P. cancerides, T. stirmi and N. chromatus. To say this hobby is addicting is an understatement.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FrDoc

Congrats!  Great choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnitaTC

Very cool! Sounds like you're in for some fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Finally got a juvenile b.hamorii today, one of those have to have T's that I never got around to owning.

Also got an a.geniculata juvenile.

Both are really pretty. That's 10 now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

P. machala. I blame @antinous

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> P. machala. I blame @antinous


It’s about time!

btw it’s _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘machala’ n00b

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake

antinous said:


> btw it’s _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘machala’ n00b


Is _machala_ not an accepted species? Are they all sp. "Machala"


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> Is _machala_ not an accepted species? Are they all sp. "Machala"


Machala refers to the city they are found near in Ecuador

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> Just received my latest T (Thanks to BoyFromLA) a juvie female B. albopilosum named Curly Sue.


Is she doing ok?


----------



## EtienneN

I haven't gotten any yet, but I got 450 in cash for Xmas so my New Years T Wishlist is:
P. sp machala 
P. sp solaris
C. cyaneobubescens
A. avic
I'm sure I'll add more to the list. Next exotics show is second weekend in January. Or I might order online for the first time.


----------



## antinous

EtienneN said:


> P. sp solaris


Get the solaris and take photos of it every hour for me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

BoyFromLA said:


> Is she doing ok?


Besides a much needed attitude adjustment?...lol. She's the 1st T that's ever been "upset" at me for filling up her water bowl.


----------



## Keke713

*Got 3 new slings today!
- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
- Brachypelma hamorii 
- Aphonopelma hentzi *
* Big thanks to @MetalMan2004 good meeting you sir! *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## asunshinefix

Just purchased:
-Pamphobeteus sp. Machala, I'm obsessed with these guys
-Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - I love my hobby form B. albo so much that I had to get one of these too
-Acanthoscurria musculosa, my introduction to the genus

I haven't picked them up yet but I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Coming next week:
1 x AF A. moderatum 
1 x 1" H. devamatha
3 x P. arizonensis slings
3 x P. audax slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton

wetwork said:


> Coming next week:
> 1 x AF A. moderatum
> 1 x 1" H. devamatha
> 3 x P. arizonensis slings
> 3 x P. audax slings


Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clareesi

I ordered an A. Veriscolor today and it's due in on Wednesday  Super excited about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

Clareesi said:


> I ordered an A. Veriscolor today and it's due in on Wednesday  Super excited about it.


Conglatulations! It is Caribena versicolor, not Avicularia versicolor by the way. Sorry for being that person. I would read this and/or this, two very good Avicularia caresheets (even through C. versicolor is in the Caribena family the care is the same) written by two very good keepers. Chances are, most of the information you have heard is not the best. So sorry for being condescending if you know all the stuff on the threads. There is just so much information that is wrong out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## antinous

The Seraph said:


> Conglatulations! It is Caribena versicolor, not Avicularia versicolor by the way. Sorry for being that person. I would read this and/or this, two very good Avicularia caresheets (even through C. versicolor is in the Caribena family the care is the same) written by two very good keepers. Chances are, most of the information you have heard is not the best. So sorry for being condescending if you know all the stuff on the threads. There is just so much information that is wrong out there.


wow how condescending

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJJon

Picked up a +1.5" C. versicolor sling at the Puyallup show today. The place was packed! I was on the hunt for an A. geniculata female, but had to bail as there was just too many people to even get a chance to look at anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clareesi

antinous said:


> wow how condescending


My spooder is doomed. I called it the wrong name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Clareesi said:


> My spooder is doomed. I called it the wrong name.


Nah, just your reputation.


----------



## Clareesi

Venom1080 said:


> Nah, just your reputation.


Oh that's fine I'd rather my reputation die than my tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

Earlier today, I was browsing through craigslist, seeing if there were any deals going on, when I happened upon a post for a tarantula. They only listed it as a "bird eater." I emailed the person, asking what type of bird eater it was. They stated it was a pink toe.

Now, I thought oh no, who would keep an avic terrestrially but I asked for a second photo and became convinced that it was some Theraphosa, and probably not apophysis due to the lack of pink feet. Still, 50 bucks is 50 bucks. We made an arrangement to meet at 10 AM tomorrow.

At around 5 or 6 PM, I was in the midst of a nap but that's when the guy emailed me saying come on down. So, I didn't wake up until around 7, and he didn't get back to me until nine.

After that, everything went smooth. Drove to his place, he comes walking out with one of those tall terrariums. It had multiple mice boli littering the bottom and a T. stirmi cowering in the corner (I don't see long hairs on the patellas so I think it's a stirmi, if I'm wrong lemme know). To be honest, it's rather gross and I'm surprised it didn't fall at some point and severely injure itself.

Bit of a night time spider adventure. It's rehoused and seems to be doing ok. I was worried it was going to be lethargic and not doing so well because of the conditions it was in.

Reactions: Like 8 | Beer 1


----------



## Minty

Picked up this Brachypelma hamorii female, today. Snapped this while rehousing her. Been wanting one of these, at this size, for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Shoutout to @Theneil for 2x X. immanis and an N. chromatus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

@lostbrane that is a T. apophysis for sure! At this size, they don't have pink toes anymore. I had raised up an apo too, and that is defintely one. The carapace has this special look, too.

(new member from germany, and my first post. Normally I am more a silent reader (because my english lacks a bit), but i wanted to clear up the situation. A great forum by the way!)

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## antinous

WolleWolf said:


> @lostbrane that is a T. apophysis for sure! At this size, they don't have pink toes anymore. I had raised up an apo too, and that is defintely one. The carapace has this special look, too.
> 
> (new member from germany, and my first post. Normally I am more a silent reader (because my english lacks a bit), but i wanted to clear up the situation. A great forum by the way!)


I thought it was a stirmi? Not saying you’re wrong, but apophysis are hundreds of dollars here in the US and it’s not something someone can easily get a pet store unlike stirmi.  it’s not uncommon for petstores to lie about the name as well


----------



## Rob1985

Yep... three new additions in the last two weeks.
0.1.0 juvy 3 inch Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 adult Latrodectus mactans mexicanus 
0.0.1 Heterometrus spinifer scorpling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

A few new additions for me, all spiderlings.  Unfortunately my tiny _P. cambridgei_ did not survive the journey today, which is unfortunate because it was one of the ones I was most excited about.

Of the survivors, we have:

_Eupalaestrus campestratus






Caribena versicolor






Theraphosa blondi





_
With a bonus take-down, or "how I bribed my _T. blondi_ to stay in its enclosure:"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob1985

dangerforceidle said:


> A few new additions for me, all spiderlings.  Unfortunately my tiny _P. cambridgei_ did not survive the journey today, which is unfortunate because it was one of the ones I was most excited about.
> 
> Of the survivors, we have:
> 
> _Eupalaestrus campestratus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribena versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> With a bonus take-down, or "how I bribed my _T. blondi_ to stay in its enclosure:"


 The fact that you got a T. blondi makes up for the loss. That's the best T in this this order and the Theraphosa of them all in my humble opinion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Rob1985 said:


> The fact that you got a T. blondi makes up for the loss. That's the best T in this this order and the Theraphosa of them all in my humble opinion!


The _T. blondi_ is definitely the one I was most looking forward to, but I kind of wanted to race it against the _P. cambridgei_ to see who would reach 5-6" first.  

I love my _Tapinauchenius_ so was looking forward to stepping foot into the realm of _Psalmopoeus._  Need more turbocharged arboreal Ts.


----------



## Arachnophoric

dangerforceidle said:


> A few new additions for me, all spiderlings.  Unfortunately my tiny _P. cambridgei_ did not survive the journey today, which is unfortunate because it was one of the ones I was most excited about.
> 
> Of the survivors, we have:
> 
> _Eupalaestrus campestratus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribena versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> With a bonus take-down, or "how I bribed my _T. blondi_ to stay in its enclosure:"


A shame that you lost one of the Ts you were most looking forward too, but on the bright side they're very readily available, which can't be said about the other Ts you got. Hope you get yourself another P. cam soon, sorry for your loss but congrats on your other additions!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus arriving today.  

I'm considering this my first true old world, as the balfouri seems very much like a (slightly skittish) old world so far.

Large exo terra faunarium is already set up with 12cm of slightly damp sub (mix of vermiculite, potting soil and coco fibre), with a starter hole in the middle and a water dish.  Seems simple, any other requirements I've missed for this gal?  I have several cardboard sheets with various hole sizes and a few different catch cups to help with the housing, I'm not taking any risks with this one.

I also rescued a 1.5cm wolf spider from the cat.   It's legs on one side are damaged, but it's moving around ok.  Got it in a fruit fly box with a cork bark slab to hide under.  Hopefully it'll moult and fix it's legs at some point...  It's very strange, but I still find native spiders creep me out, but not any of the tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Brachypelma schroederi
Tapinauchenius polybotes
Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

I can join in. Harpactira pulchripes and Monocentropus lambertoni.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

First haul of the year!

0.0.1 3/4" _Ephebopus cyanognathus_
0.0.1 1" _Ephebopus rufescens _
0.0.1 1 1/2 - 2" _Poecilotheria miranda_ (looking male based on the quick ventral I got :c )
0.0.1 1" _Pterinochilus sp "Arusha"_
0.0.1 3/4" _Pterinochilus murinus_ (South Kenya)
0.0.1 3/4" _Pterinochilus murinus_ (Tete, Mozambique)
0.0.1 3/4" _Tapinauchenius cupreus_
0.0.1 3/4" _Tapinauchenius violaceus _

And two freebies;

0.0.1 1" _Pelinobius muticus_ (bringing me to 3 total including my sexed pair - already writing this thing into my will.)

And one unsexed mystery T - looks like the label either came off or the seller intentionally left it unlabeled. Hm.... 

Several of these guys actively fought me coming out of the packing. Pretty sure the only two that went into their enclosure without a fuss were the Tapies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## The Seraph

Got my C. versicolor today!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> And one unsexed mystery T - looks like the label either came off or the seller intentionally left it unlabeled. Hm....


Mystery freebie identified - _Ceratogyrus marshalli _(Mozambique)! Which is wicked, since I'd been eyeballing that when I placed the order but passed it up for another sling. Finally, my very own unicorn!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

I swear I was just getting some superworms at my local pet shop, but somehow I ended up buying this little cutie:



Ybyrapora diversipes (1")

And then this one ( I know it's not a T! ):



Creobroter sp. (1/4")

I really don't how this happened, but if anyone has some good tips on how to take care of this little cutie, please help me out! (I made a thread) 
I never had a praying mantis before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

SteveIDDQD said:


> Adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus arriving today.


Here she is, she is very Purdy, and has already covered the floor and wall of her enclosure in a thin layer of web.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## basin79

SteveIDDQD said:


> Here she is, she is very Purdy, and has already covered the floor and wall of her enclosure in a thin layer of web.
> 
> View attachment 299564


Unbelievably stunning tarantulas that make their enclosures stunning too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

basin79 said:


> Unbelievably stunning tarantulas that make their enclosures stunning too.


Hi basin,  just realised that I've watched a lot of your videos over the last few weeks while deciding on getting the CF or not.  I really hope mine makes as much web as your girl has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

SteveIDDQD said:


> Hi basin,  just realised that I've watched a lot of your videos over the last few weeks while deciding on getting the CF or not.  I really hope mine makes as much web as your girl has.


She will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher

I picked up a Phormictopus auratus juvenile 4 month ago. Thats the latest tarantula. My collection nowdays are pretty slim, and i try to keep it that way, but i have always loved the Phormictopus genus and planning to get some more speicies later on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

8.5" T. stirmi (suspect female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

wetwork said:


> 8.5" T. stirmi (suspect female)


Suspect?!  These are pretty darn easy to ventrally sex at this size.  If you posted a clear photo of the underside of the abdomen to the Epiandrous Fusillae gallery, I bet someone could tell you in a few minutes what you've got.

What are the circumstances of the purchase that you'd take an 8.5" unsexed spider?  It's a very cool species regardless and you'll enjoy the spider a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

dangerforceidle said:


> Suspect?!  These are pretty darn easy to ventrally sex at this size.  If you posted a clear photo of the underside of the abdomen to the Epiandrous Fusillae gallery, I bet someone could tell you in a few minutes what you've got.
> 
> What are the circumstances of the purchase that you'd take an 8.5" unsexed spider?  It's a very cool species regardless and you'll enjoy the spider a lot.


Just received today. Unboxed her before I had to leave to go to work (night shift). I'll try to get some ventral shots tomorrow when I get home.
Guy online put up a list of Ts for sale and she was listed as unsexed for $150. I asked him about it and he said he was about 90% sure she's a female.


----------



## Minty

Vanisher said:


> I picked up a Phormictopus auratus juvenile 4 month ago. Thats the latest tarantula. My collection nowdays are pretty slim, and i try to keep it that way, but i have always loved the Phormictopus genus and planning to get some more speicies later on!


* @antinous likes this*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

A couple small pickups from an impromptu drop in at a little reptile expo a friend was going to;

0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara)
And a little B. albo sling as a thank you from the vendor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Arachnophoric said:


> A couple small pickups from an impromptu drop in at a little reptile expo a friend was going to;
> 
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
> 0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara)
> And a little B. albo sling as a thank you from the vendor!


Three species I really love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

14 new H. sanguiniceps slings from a breeding loan, little buggers are actually quite big for 2nd instars. One went to a co-worker who wanted a spider and the rest are going to be sold off, though I might keep one or two for myself.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clareesi

Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma juvenile female arrived today and she is breath taking. Spooder swoon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StormyMyth729

Got my first sling two weeks ago, a g.pulchra...and then I ordered 4 more! They were supposed to ship today but due to the winter storm they're shipping Monday. I'm super excited! I ordered 2 B.Albiceps, a B.Albopilosum, and a G.Pulchripes, all slings!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Was supposed to get:

2x Phormictopus sp Gold Carapace
2x Phormictopus auratus
2x Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina
1x Pamphobeteus fortis

But one of the Santa Catalina and both auratus were DOA. Yea I feel horrible.

Got a G. acteon as a freebie which was alive thankfully. 

I know stuff happens and I shouldn’t be upset at the seller, but I’m just upset with myself. Three DOA. I unpacked them like I always did, over the 100+ tarantulas I’ve unpacked over the years only one previously was DOA and now 3 in one order?

Reactions: Sad 7


----------



## antinous

And on one of the gold carapace both the back legs are messed up.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Arachnophoric

antinous said:


> Was supposed to get:
> 
> 2x Phormictopus sp Gold Carapace
> 2x Phormictopus auratus
> 2x Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina
> 1x Pamphobeteus fortis
> 
> But one of the Santa Catalina and both auratus were DOA. Yea I feel horrible.
> 
> Got a G. acteon as a freebie which was alive thankfully.
> 
> I know stuff happens and I shouldn’t be upset at the seller, but I’m just upset with myself. Three DOA. I unpacked them like I always did, over the 100+ tarantulas I’ve unpacked over the years only one previously was DOA and now 3 in one order?





antinous said:


> And on one of the gold carapace both the back legs are messed up.


Aw man, that's just rotten!! Sorry things went so bad, any idea what happened? Bad temps, molting in transit?


----------



## StormyMyth729

antinous said:


> Was supposed to get:
> 
> 2x Phormictopus sp Gold Carapace
> 2x Phormictopus auratus
> 2x Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina
> 1x Pamphobeteus fortis
> 
> But one of the Santa Catalina and both auratus were DOA. Yea I feel horrible.
> 
> Got a G. acteon as a freebie which was alive thankfully.
> 
> I know stuff happens and I shouldn’t be upset at the seller, but I’m just upset with myself. Three DOA. I unpacked them like I always did, over the 100+ tarantulas I’ve unpacked over the years only one previously was DOA and now 3 in one order?


Oh no!!! That's terrible!!! I hope you get refunded for the DOAs. So sorry that happened, I used to buy mantis nymphs in the winter...not anymore. A bunch of faulty heat packs...lots of dead ones. Absolutely awful. I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## antinous

Arachnophoric said:


> Aw man, that's just rotten!! Sorry things went so bad, any idea what happened? Bad temps, molting in transit?


Well, when I unrolled one of the auratus the abdomen literally fell off when I tried touching it with a pin (knew it was DOA but was complying with the pin through abdomen rule). The other one had a ruptured abdomen. And the Santa Catalina wasn’t moving whatsoever and was in the death curl position. Temps were fine, best this winter on my end and over there wasn’t bad. I’ve had spiders shipped in colder temps.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## antinous

StormyMyth729 said:


> Oh no!!! That's terrible!!! I hope you get refunded for the DOAs. So sorry that happened, I used to buy mantis nymphs in the winter...not anymore. A bunch of faulty heat packs...lots of dead ones. Absolutely awful. I definitely feel your pain.


Worst part yet I was FaceTiming my gf and my younger cousin when unboxing and trying to get them both into the hobby. Needless to say I’ll have my work cut out for me in the future.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## arachnidgill

0.0.2 A. theraphosoides
0.0.1 P. gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

arachnidgill said:


> 0.0.2 A. theraphosoides


How big are they? I've ordered a juvie female A. theraphosoides (it was actually labeled as Acanthoscurria ferina but that's no longer a valid species and is synonim of  A. theraphosoides) but it will get shipped only when the weather gets a bit warmer.


----------



## arachnidgill

lazarus said:


> How big are they? I've ordered a juvie female A. theraphosoides (it was actually labeled as Acanthoscurria ferina but that's no longer a valid species and is synonim of  A. theraphosoides) but it will get shipped only when the weather gets a bit warmer.


They are approximately 3/4"-1". I got the last two!


----------



## Goopyguy56

Got my first gbb ever. B verdezi, 2 phormictopus Auratus and 2 phormictopus sp south hispaniola. All slings. Never owned a gbb in 10 yearsish of owning t's. Figured I would just get a sling to see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

Wow, after 4 months of being very good and not getting ANY new spiders, in the last 4 days I've bought or ordered 5 new tarantulas bringing my total up to 58 (60 if you include my wife's chalcodes and Avic avic "metallica morph").  So I ordered an Aphonopelma mooreae sling from Fear Not Tarantulas (taken advantage of their Valentine's Day sale) and yesterday I added a juvenile female Sericopelma rubronitens to the order.  They'll be here on Wednesday.  From a local pet shop, I bought a 2" Lasiodora parahybana, a 1" Homoeomma sp. Blue, and a 1" Lasiodora klugi.  For those keeping count, that means that I now have 12 Lasiodora including 7 Lasiodora klugi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Finally got the five I ordered from spidersworld eu. 



Psalmopoeus irminia, female. 

Slings:
Harpactira pulchripes
Poecilotheria ornata
Lampropelma violaceopes 
Omothymus schiodtei

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## HammerHeadWormz

I just got an OBT trying to get decent pics


----------



## CommanderBacon

I paid way too much for a 1/3" H. chilensis sling last night. I hope to heck that the listing wasn't a mistake, though. That species has been on my Must Have list forrrreeeevvveerrrrrr and no one has it! Also I am impatient.

Now I wait for it to ship on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

CommanderBacon said:


> I paid way too much for a 1/3" H. chilensis sling last night. I hope to heck that the listing wasn't a mistake, though. That species has been on my Must Have list forrrreeeevvveerrrrrr and no one has it! Also I am impatient.
> 
> Now I wait for it to ship on Monday


How much was it?


----------



## CommanderBacon

The Seraph said:


> How much was it?


I'm ashamed to say, tbh XD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JenM

My daughter and I adopted an
Aphonopelma seemanni(named Stella and she’s the shy one) a few weeks ago and an Grammostola Pulchra (named Whiskey and she’s the baby) just last week.  Whiskey is a smaller sling than Stella and we believe she started molting today. She had laid down webbing among some greenery we have in her home and she looks to be molting. We don’t want to disturb her so we are anxiously waiting. . We have a G Rosea (named Rosie and is the oldest) and an Avic (named Diva and she is definitely a Diva.) We love our “girls.”  Rosie always molts on her back. Diva doesn’t like being on her back. Stella hasn’t molted yet.  Well she always is burrowed so I’m guessing. I can’t tell if Whiskey is on her back and I definitely don’t want to stress her out.  Just have to wait for our little one to finish so we can see her. So. We wait .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcanopele

So now my wife and I are up to 62 between the two of us.  I picked up a juvenile suspect female Grammostola actaeon (now named “Daphne”) last weekend from Ken the Bug Guy and a sub-adult female Brachypelma vagans from another local pet shop today. The vagans is now named Galadriel (to match the theme of my other B. vagans, the MM Bilbo Vagans).







The fact that of the seven tarantulas I’ve gotten in the last month, 3 are different species of “red rump” is not lost on me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Yep. This little stunner. Brachypelma emilia. She's around 5cm DLS.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## thebronzedragon

Got a 1/4" A. geniculata, 3/4" C. cyaneopubescens, 3/4" M. balfouri, 4-5" P. imperator and a nice 1/4" B. albopilosum freebie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


>


Excuse me, Miss.  You seem to have something on your face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Excuse me, Miss.  You seem to have something on your face.


I didn't notice it until I looked at the pics. Proper annoying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Brachypelma albopilosom, confirmed female. 8cm dls juve. She's such a cutie lil fuzz-bum! She's my 3rd T, and probably the most chilled so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LV-426

Picked up 3 Pterinochilus murinus slings today at Repticon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patherophis

_Brachypelma emilia_ and _Homoeomma chilensis_ females.  Only sexed Ts I have ever bought, still feeling a bit strange about that, but got very good price on the first and amazing price on the second.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## Steve0

Hello just got our first T today and we love him/her. Any help on keeping the T happy would be appreciated. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

O. schioedtei and Haplopelma/Cyriopagopus sp. bach ma slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dapink02

A few days ago I picked up a Neoholothele incei gold form. It's only about 2cm but it's a webbing machine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Just got done setting up another AF P. regalis. She pretty. She's also very chill. Yay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

Picked up a Heterothele villosella yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

Just got myself 4 new slings. Aphonopelma bicoloratum and seemanni, Grammostola rosea and pulchripes. Only A. bicoloratum is around one inch, rest is actually around half of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## docwade87

Just ordered a D. Diamantinensis sling and a H. Pulchripes sling from Jamie’s Ts!! Can’t wait to get them next week!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

A few new friends today!  All arrived healthy and quite energetic.

_Poecilotheria_ sp. Sri Lanka "Pascal Lesellier" -- this one is a bit of a mystery.  It is thought to be a possible third variant of _P. subfusca_, also found in the Sri Lankan highlands, larger in size to _P. subfusca_ HL.  Thread here with this forum post linked on page 2 (in French, but Chrome will offer to translate).  Possible it could also be _P. subfusca _Lowland.







_Poecilotheria ornata _spiderling, very excellently camouflaged.
_





_
And a freebie _Brachypelma albopilosum_, already happily eating a small mealworm.  Out of focus a bit, unfortunately, as it's quite tiny but it's a Brachy sling and we all know what they look like.  The substrate is a bit wet at the moment but the enclosure is pretty well ventilated and it's dry in the T closet, so it should dry up in short order.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Picked up a tiny sling A. geniculata at Repticon on Saturday. I can't seem to get a pic of her that isn't super blurry. I still need to think of a name...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

My 2 P. Regalis arrived today, stunning species. sorry for the crappy picture,

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Minty

Fingers crossed at least one of them is a female!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SavageCritter

A bunch of new additions here, but the only one out and about is this H. devamatha, who is trying out the arboreal lifestyle 












H. devamatha sling



__ SavageCritter
__ Mar 22, 2019
__ 1
__
devamatha
haploclastus
haploclastus devamatha
sling
thrigmopoeus psychedelicus




						New H. devamatha sling pretending to be an arboreal.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcanopele

Picked up an adult female Brachypelma auratum while up here in Phoenix visiting family.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## scott308

At NARBC last weekend, got Aphonopelma seemani (blue), Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduras), Brachypelma vagans, Tapinauchenius violaceus, and a Phlogius sp.  All are 0.0.1 and 1"-1.5", except the Brachys which are .5". Also wanted another scorpion, so I picked up an Opistophthalmus glabrifrons that _may_ be gravid.

Tapinauchenius violaceus


Phlogius sp.


Aphonopelma seemani (blue)


Opistophthalmus glabrifrons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dman

CommanderBacon said:


> I paid way too much for a 1/3" H. chilensis sling last night. I hope to heck that the listing wasn't a mistake, though. That species has been on my Must Have list forrrreeeevvveerrrrrr and no one has it! Also I am impatient.
> 
> Now I wait for it to ship on Monday


Within the last couple of weeks:  P. Metallica, D. Diamantinensis and a H. Pulchripes. All slings. I am afraid the addiction is strong in this one.  Next up a Brazilian black and a GBB I think.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barry67

If you insist a chuffed new owner, will tell everyone again   i picked up an Avicularia sp Kwitara today..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 719Bloodhound

Going to be grabbing a Caribena versicolor on Tuesday or Wednesday. I will grab some pics when we get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 719Bloodhound

Dman said:


> Within the last couple of weeks:  P. Metallica, D. Diamantinensis and a H. Pulchripes. All slings. I am afraid the addiction is strong in this one.  Next up a Brazilian black and a GBB I think.


The addiction is super strong I am getting sucked in more and more everyday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dman

719Bloodhound said:


> The addiction is super strong I am getting sucked in more and more everyday


So easy to get sucked in. I am lucky to have a patient wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 719Bloodhound

Dman said:


> So easy to get sucked in. I am lucky to have a patient wife.


My wife is flipping out over here!!!! Says she is having nightmares about t’s all the time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


Just picked up this Avic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dman

719Bloodhound said:


> My wife is flipping out over here!!!! Says she is having nightmares about t’s all the time lol


That is funny. My wife said she had a nightmare about me and T. also last night.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Now that I have been keeping many species of both NW and OW tarantulas I felt that I was finally ready to get a Brachypelma albopilosum (nicaragua). And coming in next week I have a Grammostola rosea, hope I'm up for the challenge......Wait, I think I may have done this backwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BenWilly

I picked up 2 omothymus schioedtei 1" slings , another aphonopelma chalcodes juvenile , a Lampropelma violaceopes 1" sling, and another encyocratella olivacea 1.25" sling this week. The chalcodes I got today at an expo. The others I picked up from a local dealer. Got a sweet deal on 3 brachypelma emilia slings from the same dealer that I am getting tuesday for $20 each, they are 3/4"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJJon

Much to my wife's chagrin, I picked up 4 new slings (and a freebie) from Swift's. Kelly also included a small assortment of crickets just in case. Nice. The boxed was packed great and the slings all arrived alive and quite well. They were packed perfect too.

3 B. albopilosum "Nicaragua"






1 A. brocklehursti






1 A. chalcodes "Freebie" (very tiny!)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Not technically an addition since she won't be here until next week but I purchased that female B. hamorii you've all heard me threatening to sever my limbs for!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle

Rigor Mortis said:


> Not technically an addition since she won't be here until next week but I purchased that female B. hamorii you've all heard me threatening to sever my limbs for!


All limbs still intact, I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

dangerforceidle said:


> All limbs still intact, I hope.


I messed my ankle up this morning, completely unrelated.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## lostbrane

Picked up a P. striata yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

lostbrane said:


> Picked up a P. striata yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 303825


One of my favourites. 

When not in premoult, mine is out every night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

Minty said:


> When not in premoult, mine is out every night.


Nice. Most of my pokies are out on a regular basis (except for both female regalis for whatever reason).

I also haven’t been home since I got/rehoused him so I’m excited to see what alterations he has made/if he has gotten comfortable yet.

Still, one more off the list with some left to go til I have owned every Poecilotheria available so also kinda stoked I’ll be hitting that trivial milestone sooner rather than later lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## docwade87

B. Cabocla Sling



__ docwade87
__ Mar 29, 2019
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
cabocla
iracema cabocla
sling




						Getting plump on its first night. Took right to it. Made me feel better that it went right after...
					
















C. Versicolor Sling



__ docwade87
__ Mar 28, 2019
__ 1
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
martinique pinktoe tarantula
sling
versicolor



















D. Diamantinensis Sling



__ docwade87
__ Mar 28, 2019
__ 5
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
oligoxystre diamantinensis
sling



















H. Pulchripes sling



__ docwade87
__ Mar 28, 2019
__
golden blue leg baboon tarantula
harpactira
harpactira pulchripes
pulchripes
sling







All arrived yesterday safe and sound! All ate last night immediately.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

We increased our collection by 700% on Wednesday and now we have 8 tarantulas total. I'm good for a while, but already putting together my wishlist for my next order... 





Pamphobeteus cf antinous, Neoholothele incei 'gold', Poecilotheria regalis, Poecilotheria striata, Poecilotheria metallica, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, and Caribena versicolor.

Can you believe that when we initially made the order we were only planning on getting the versi and the GBB? Ha!






Everyone arrived healthy, unpacking went smoothly (for the most part) and everyone except the P metallica has eaten!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## arachnidgill

Went to the Toronto expo this morning! 
0.0.2 1/2" T. rasti
0.0.1 2.5"-3" A. sp. Kwitara (looks female)
0.1.0 3" P. murinus DCF

P. murinus rehouse went well, one threat posture and a bolt around the catch cup. Then she went right in the new enclosure, went faster than some of my new world rehouses!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lostbrane

P. smithi, P. miranda, P. tigrinawesseli, C. fimbriatus slings, and a P. rufilata juvenile.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## scott308

lostbrane said:


> P. smithi, P. miranda, P. tigrinawesseli, C. fimbriatus slings, and a P. rufilata juvenile.


How did that fimbriatus slip in there?


----------



## lostbrane

scott308 said:


> How did that fimbriatus slip in there?


Funny story that. I realized, after picking up the four pokies, that I didn't have any bag to carry them in. I scoped out a booth at the expo that had large bags, decided to pick up something so they'd give me one. I didn't see anything too enticing but then said hey, I've never delved into keeping Chilobrachys so why not? In fact, I asked myself some time ago why anyone would even get one (because the genus hasn't stood out to me too much) and that made it all the better to get one haha. I am aware of their husbandry requirements and am in the process of additional research. It's a tiny lil spider, more than likely 2i :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dman

Good day today.  I picked up 2 at the Del Mar show in San Diego.  I got a C. cyanopubescens sling and a small Hapalopus sp Columbia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

Recent additions:
Ami sp. Chica
Ami sp. Panama
Ami yupanquii
Hogna schmitzi (wolf)
Thyropoeus mirandus (trapdoor)

Coming soon:
Coremiocnemis hoggi
Hapalotremus vilcanota
Piloctenus haemastoma (ctenid) x 2
Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback
Heteropoda davidbowie x 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

New and last additions for a super long time as I hit 10 with these 2: 4cm Ephebopus murinus (skeleton T) and 8cm Megaphobema robustum.

Both from one seller, however came in different packages as one was apparently sent from someone else (dunno, maybe they are cooperating...) which made it three days for package to arrive instead of just one.
E. muinus came in that kind of resealable plastic bag with holes for air which then was put inside of a plastic box... I don't even know what to think of it. And it came in heavy premolt as it's molting right now in it's enclosure. Literally one day after arrival.

Nevertheless, both are super pretty and I can't wait to see them settle in their new homes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## docwade87

Well......I went to my local pet store for dog and fish food. Went to the reptile section which they always have a very nice selection. It also doesn’t help that I used to be the reptile guy many many years ago and they still give me employee discount to this day. Soooo I saw this gem, and walked away with it for $65. I couldn’t pass it up. Now to get it in a better enclosure.

M. Balfouri




P.S. I am not supposed to be getting anymore Ts for a while....it didn’t work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

She's here! The B. hamorii I nearly chopped my arms off for! This is Doris, and she had a battle with the paper towels she was wrapped in straight out of the gate. She kept getting her claws stuck to it and had a rough go of it getting them off. I'll be excited for her to settle in, hopefully she'll be as out in the open as my other two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Just ordered these and I’m particularly excited about all of them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Killertut

Minty said:


> Just ordered these and I’m particularly excited about all of them.


i know where you ordered from 

i just ordered some slings as well:

Caribena laeta
Avicularia sp boa vista
Avicularia sp peru purple
Poecilotheria metallica (as my original sling died during molt)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Killertut said:


> i know where you ordered from
> 
> i just ordered some slings as well:
> 
> Caribena laeta
> Avicularia sp boa vista
> Avicularia sp peru purple
> Poecilotheria metallica (as my original sling died during molt)


They seem to have the best variety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azileo

Minty said:


> View attachment 304422
> 
> Just ordered these and I’m particularly excited about all of them.


Were did u order from?


----------



## Minty

Azileo said:


> Were did u order from?


Spidersworld EU


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Azileo

Minty said:


> Spidersworld EU


Still waiting from a order from spiders world they said it was too cold to ship

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Minty

Azileo said:


> Still waiting from a order from spiders world they said it was too cold to ship


Relax, I’ve waited a month for an order from them and they all turned up fine.


----------



## Warren870

Had five new additions get delivered today. 
G. iheringi 
L. klugi 
N. incei 
P. sazimai 
And the one I'm probably most excited about B. hamorii

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rosehaired1979

B.bohemi
G.pulchra
P.rufilata

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill

N. coloratovillosus, been wanting another Nhandu for a while just couldn't decide which one. About 3" and I suspect it's a male.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryunss

Got this beauty from I.H.S Doncaster today.  Always wanted a blondi!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

I went with @boina to an expo today. Real fun for sure, loads of tarantula dealers (way more than I expected) and lots of other stuff... like scorpions, snakes, geckos, centipedes, even wandering spiders (unfortunately very badly kept) ... and frogs! 

Meet my new friends:


For now, they're called Ernie and Bert! 

And I also got a tiny 1/3" B. emilia:


Isn't she cute?

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## ChaosSphere

Was at an expo this weekend, only brought two home: a very, very small Lyrognathus giannosposatoi and a Davus Fasciatus (that is almost certainly a D. pentaloris, luckily the price wasn't bad) - I'd throw in some pictures of the spiders but both burried instantly, with the Davus just sealing it self in its hide..
Oh, and picked up a bunch of terrariums.
Can I show them here? I mean, my Davus is IN THERE SOMEWHERE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

5 x M. balfouri slings (5i)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zaxxen

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


Just got my first ever T yesterday, a 1.5-2cm N Chromatus, cant stop adoring it! Got it from an expo for round 10€ aswell as some feeders. Cant wait to get home from school to check on the lil guy/gal, atm its named Minerva as i hope its a female but whatever  ill probably end up getting more eventuelly anyways  she's very active atm and shes beautiful  heres a photo of the little one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Drea

GreyPsyche said:


> Got my first ever Ts two days ago...
> 
> Three slings! Two I got for myself and one for my gf.
> 
> 1" GBB
> 1" Rosehair (GFs)
> 1" OBT
> 
> I'm already considering several more! Haha.



P. Murinus (OBT) for a first.  good for you.  I have two juveniles right now that are just a blast. 

After raise my Stromatopelma calceatum from a sling to an adult, P. Murinus are not so bad. Still fast though. 

Small tip. It is better to use scientific names because the common names can be confusing or incorrect. It takes practice and some are really hard to say at first. Using genus and species also helps insure that when you are getting new T’s, you will be getting the ones you want.  

Example

Grammostola porteri is sold often as a Rose Hair. 

Grammostola Rosea is often sold as a Rose Hair.   

They look almost the same but are different. I only share this because I currently have a Grammostola something who was sold as a Rose Hair. I have no idea what she is other then she was a rescue and I love her. Her name is Aragon. 

Congratulations on your first T’s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enrgy

got a tiny C.Vonwirthi sling about 1" dls, so cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

8 new arrivals this week, and they're all around 1/2 an inch DLS.

2 G. porteri
2 P. sp purple
2 B. hamorii
2 A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanisher

I bought 3 P murinus DCF Kigoma today! They are small so i didnt take pictures

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## docwade87

Psalmopoeus Irminia 












P. Irminia



__ docwade87
__ Apr 10, 2019
__ 2
__
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						Settling into new home.
					
















P. Irminia Juvie



__ docwade87
__ Apr 10, 2019
__ 1
__
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						Beautiful, fast, and will stand their ground.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Michael Guirov

Pachistopelma bromelicola. 
Tapinauchenius cupreus. 
Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaragua) 
Orange bob.

P. bromelicola 
	

		
			
		

		
	




T. cupreus


B. albopilosum (CB from WC parents) 



Orange bob

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SonsofArachne

Female Aphonopelma moderatum and Brachypelma schroederi. My Brachy army grows, even though the evil forces of taxonomy threaten to divide my forces!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

11 new arrivals today. All unsexed slings.

2 Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina
2 Xenesthis immanis
2 Pamphobeteus sp machala
2 Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola
1 Lasiodora difficilis
1 Nhandu carapoensis
1 Aphonopelma moderatum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## docwade87

Picked up a P. Pulcher sling from a member on here today. Local! Beats shipping big time!! I got lucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

on its way to me:

A. spec. boa vista
A. spec. equador
A. spec. peru purple
A. spec. variegata
C. laeta
C. versicolor
P. metallica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

Just received:

P. Metallica
H. Pulchripes 
H. Baviana
C. Lividus
P. Murinus Usambara

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## asunshinefix

Just ordered a Lasiodorides striatus and an LP! I can't wait to meet them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SonsofArachne

Just received 3 Haploclastus devamatha slings. Hoping for at least one female. Although two would be nice. And I wouldn't be upset by three.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nickjuliaschick

I just picked up 2 c. cyaneopubescens and one p. Irminia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

I'm on my way back from an expo just now, and with me are two brandnew slings:

B. schroederi (3/4")



A. purpurea (1/2")



Apart from T. sp panama these were the only species currently in my wishlist. So, really happy right now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Serpyderpy

On the way:
_Fufius sp. "Gold"
Cyclosternum sp. "Cundinamarca"
Orphnaecus philippinus 
Brachypelma albiceps
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Brachypelma emilia
Ephebopus murinus
Neostenotarsus sp. "French Guyana"
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Pseudhapalopus sp. "Blue"
Galeodes araneoides_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

I got three new additions on Saturday. Originally I was just getting two slings, Psalmopoeus irminia and Brachypelma albopilosum, but I ended up coming home with a Poecilotheria fasciata sling as well! 

I'm beyond overjoyed about it - I love the Poecilotheria genus and 4 of my 12 tarantulas are pokies. I know plenty of people think it's just another regalis lookalike but I am just so thrilled to have gotten the opportunity to put one in my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scarge

Came home from an expo with 2 new slings, a Pamphobeteus sp. machalla and a Xenesthis sp. blue.  The price was right, I couldn't say no.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FeralTami

I received a mystery box and it gave me 7 new additions!

Omothymus schioedtei 2 cm
Nhandu chromatus 1 cm
Pterinopelma sazimai 1 cm
Heterothele villosella 1 cm
Brachypelma vagans 1 cm
Neoholothele incei (olive) 3 cm
Lasiodora parahybana (female) 6 cm

Really happy with what I got!

I also bought a female 4.5 cm Grammostola pulchripes ^^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## docwade87

N. Incei












N. Incei



__ docwade87
__ May 7, 2019



						New addition. Approx 1.25”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dman

Just picked up this X. immanis on Sunday and it molted yesterday .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. subfusca HL, I wanted a replacement for my LL that hooked out last year but no-one has them at the moment so thought I give one of these a try.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dman

I am picking up two slings today .
C. elegans
T. sp. panama

I'll post photos later

I'm excited.
Thanks@citizensofthewomb  (check for her in reviews.  She is great.)



Dman said:


> I am picking up two slings today .
> C. elegans
> T. sp. panama
> 
> I'll post photos later
> 
> I'm excited.
> Thanks@citizensofthewomb  (check for her in reviews.  She is great.)


Theraphosinae sp. Panama


Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## checkmate

Theraphosinae sp. Peru
View media item 59633

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Asgiliath

My fourth T in five weeks! Sexed female A. Metallica!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FrDoc

_C. doriae, C. sp. bach ma, _and _P. sp. rufus_.  I’m in Asian T paradise.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnophoric

docwade87 said:


> N. Incei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N. Incei
> 
> 
> 
> __ docwade87
> __ May 7, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> New addition. Approx 1.25”


.... maybe I just need some coffee, but that doesn't look like any N. incei I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just finished unboxing the following slings;

- _Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue 
- Heteroscodra maculata 
- Pterinochilus murinus (Mikumi)_
- and a freebie _Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaragua)_

Should have 4 more Ts arriving from another order tomorrow morning!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## docwade87

Arachnophoric said:


> .... maybe I just need some coffee, but that doesn't look like any N. incei I've ever seen.


You are correct! I had never had one so didn’t know what slings looked like. We figured this out in the proper gallery. Just say the seller was way off and I took it for granted. Not upset with what I got (Asian fossorial; C. Lividus possibly). However huge difference between the two in many ways!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrTwister

Sent some MM back to breeder recently and picked up:
B. hamori
C. versicolor
A. geniculata
P. Saizmai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

docwade87 said:


> You are correct! I had never had one so didn’t know what slings looked like. We figured this out in the proper gallery. Just say the seller was way off and I took it for granted. Not upset with what I got (Asian fossorial; C. Lividus possibly). However huge difference between the two in many ways!


DEFINITELY a big difference. Hopefully you still enjoy your new addition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher

I have got 2 new tarantulas

0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus (3 cm BL)

0.1.0 Phormictopus atrichomatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

Okay, got a bunch in today. Here we go!

Females: Harpactira cafreriana, Psednocnemis brachyramosa, Neoholothele incei (gold)

slings: Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Avicularia minatrix x3, Pamphobeteus antinous x2, Psalmopoeus victori x3, Lyrognathus giannisposatoi x3

freebie slings: 1 each Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Pamphobeteus antinous, Pamphobeteus sp. flammifera

Not a T but it's cool so I've got to mention it: Scolopendra sp. ‘Robusta/viridicornis

Got a couple more things coming next week then I'm taking a break for awhile (unless, of course, something I've Got To Have shows up )

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just finished getting the following into their new enclosures;

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_ 
0.0.2 _Pterinochilus lugardi _



And lastly, a lovely little freebie_ P. muticus_ that i'm already writing into my will.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## squirrelystar

.75" Psalmopoeus Irminia
.75" Brachypelma Klaasi
1.5" Grammastola Iheringi 

All arriving tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My most recent additions have both been scorpions. Girlfriend found a tiny centruroides vittatus on the front porch the other night and we snagged it for some photos. Fed it a tiny dubia nymph, researched some care, and decided to keep it.

The other one was a heterometrus species, I'm assuming petersii, that I brought home from Petsmart yesterday. I know I shouldn't buy from them, I know it isn't technically a rescue, and I know that buy purchasing him I only contributed to their business but the poor guy had been there for MONTHS and was discounted because no one was buying him. I buy all of my other inverts (and reptiles) from reputable dealers and as a rule I don't purchase them from the big chain stores but I just couldn't leave the poor thing; something just got to me yesterday and I caved and came home with an adorable new scorpion!

With that being said, it was very rewarding to move him from his tiny critter keeper with only a thin layer of wood chips to a much more suitable enclosure. He explored for a bit before disappearing into one of the cork bark hides, and happily ate a superworm late last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

B. baumgarteni female added to the collection. I am one happy brachy owner  @Minty 













B. baumgarteni 0.1



__ Killertut
__ May 16, 2019
__
baumgarteni
brachypelma
brachypelma baumgarteni
female
mexican orange beauty tarantula
mexican orangebeauty tarantula




						Finally found one, already trying to escape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Killertut said:


> B. baumgarteni female added to the collection. I am one happy brachy owner  @Minty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. baumgarteni 0.1
> 
> 
> 
> __ Killertut
> __ May 16, 2019
> __
> baumgarteni
> brachypelma
> brachypelma baumgarteni
> female
> mexican orange beauty tarantula
> mexican orangebeauty tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found one, already trying to escape.


Congrats, glad you found one.

Pick ups from today’s BTS exhibition. 

Lampropelma violaceopes 0.1
Pterinochilus chordatus 0.1 
Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 0.1 
Nhandu chromatus 0.0.1
Poecilotheria regalis 0.1 
Hetroscoda maculata 0.0.1
Monocentropus balfouri 0.0.1
Poecilotheria subfusca LL 0.0.2












The female Chilobrachys fimbriatus, and any female Poecilotheria that I didn’t have, were my main aims from today. 

The Pterinochilus chordatus female was a very pleasant surprise to find.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asgiliath

Just brought home this female T. Blondi! She’s been at the local exotics shop where I buy feeders for a while now. i’m sure she’ll appreciate finally having a proper water dish and hide!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Asgiliath said:


> View attachment 309102
> 
> 
> Just brought home this female T. Blondi! She’s been at the local exotics shop where I buy feeders for a while now. i’m sure she’ll appreciate finally having a proper water dish and hide!


She looks a good size! Please post pics when you’ve got her settled in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Minty said:


> She looks a good size! Please post pics when you’ve got her settled in.


Will do!



Asgiliath said:


> View attachment 309102
> 
> 
> Just brought home this female T. Blondi! She’s been at the local exotics shop where I buy feeders for a while now. i’m sure she’ll appreciate finally having a proper water dish and hide!


I forgot to mention that I named her Big Scary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Asgiliath said:


> View attachment 309102
> 
> 
> Just brought home this female T. Blondi! She’s been at the local exotics shop where I buy feeders for a while now. i’m sure she’ll appreciate finally having a proper water dish and hide!


That looks like T. stirmi, not T. blondi.

Still, that's a big and gorgeous T. Can't wait for my female to get that size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Arachnophoric said:


> That looks like T. stirmi, not T. blondi.
> 
> Still, that's a big and gorgeous T. Can't wait for my female to get that size.


Interesting! What makes it look like a stirmi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Asgiliath said:


> Interesting! What makes it look like a stirmi?


They look very similar, the most notable difference being that stirmi lacks the hairs on the patella (the "knee") that are present on blondi. Your photo isn't the clearest, but I'm not seeing the patella hairs on your specimen, thus my conclusion. Here's a thread on it if you'd like to take a look! 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/the-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.204118/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Arachnophoric said:


> They look very similar, the most notable difference being that stirmi lacks the hairs on the patella (the "knee") that are present on blondi. Your photo isn't the clearest, but I'm not seeing the patella hairs on your specimen, thus my conclusion. Here's a thread on it if you'd like to take a look!
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/the-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.204118/


Informative thread! I’m going to rehouse her later so i’ll get a better look and try to take a clearer pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Order I was very excited about, but may have a sad outcome 

Ordered this 4+" C. minax female along with an L. megatheloides sling and also recieved a freebie C. lividus sling. Both slings are fine, but the C. minax arrived in a full death curl.






She isn't dead thank god, and is twitching/moving her legs every few minutes or when I brush her legs, but isn't coming out of the death curl. Really hope she makes it, I already named her and everything. 

Fingers crossed that Hellsing manages to pull through.

Reactions: Sad 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Minty said:


> Lampropelma violaceopes 0.1


I'm glad you were able to find a new lady of this species!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

dangerforceidle said:


> I'm glad you were able to find a new lady of this species!


Thanks, me too. 

She’s also been rehoused in a clear acrylic enclosure that I built myself, which is also the first enclosure I’ve ever made from scratch.

I don’t think ventilation was the issue last time, but I’ve put her in this one because it has plenty of ventilation.



After her first feeding.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

Minty said:


> Thanks, me too.
> 
> She’s also been rehoused in a clear acrylic enclosure that I built myself, which is also the first enclosure I’ve ever made from scratch.
> 
> I don’t think ventilation was the issue last time, but I’ve put her in this one because it has plenty of ventilation.
> 
> View attachment 309170
> 
> After her first feeding.


Looks like she could use a few more feedings, haha.

Do you have a photo of the enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

dangerforceidle said:


> Looks like she could use a few more feedings, haha.
> 
> Do you have a photo of the enclosure?


I’ll post a picture of one later. I’m going to the shop to go buy more coco fibre, to add a fair bit more substrate to it as I didn’t have enough. Will tag you later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Okay! Big Scary is rehoused and settling in. She was simply labeled a “Goliath Birdeater” at the exotics shop    (Eye roll) but i’m thinking she is a T. stirmi and not a blondi ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Asgiliath said:


> Okay! Big Scary is rehoused and settling in. She was simply labeled a “Goliath Birdeater” at the exotics shop    (Eye roll) but i’m thinking she is a T. stirmi and not a blondi ???


Yeah, definitely stirmi. Goliath bird eater is a pretty much the common name for any Theraphosa, and then some. Thus the uselessness of common names, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Arachnophoric said:


> Yeah, definitely stirmi. Goliath bird eater is a pretty much the common name for any Theraphosa, and then some. Thus the uselessness of common names, lol.


Right?! Well, she’s a big gorgeous girl and I’m excited to have her as part of my collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Asgiliath said:


> Right?! Well, she’s a big gorgeous girl and I’m excited to have her as part of my collection.


T. stirmi are awesome, just as awesome as T. blondi. Just a little more naked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Arachnophoric said:


> T. stirmi are awesome, just as awesome as T. blondi. Just a little more naked.


Definitely! My boyfriend was just talking about how “this one” isn’t as “fuzzy and cute” as the others lmao



Asgiliath said:


> My fourth T in five weeks! Sexed female A. Metallica!


Why did this receive a “face palm”? Lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SPYD3R9

incoming tomorrow or maybe the day after tomorrow
L. violaceopes
P. Irminia
T. gigas
N. tripepii
YAAAASSSSS!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Asgiliath said:


> Why did this receive a “face palm”? Lmao


Probably because experienced keepers often think it’s unwise for new keepers to rush into getting so many tarantulas at once.


----------



## Asgiliath

Minty said:


> Probably because experienced keepers often think it’s unwise for new keepers to rush into getting so many tarantulas at once.


Ahh that’s fair



Minty said:


> Probably because experienced keepers often think it’s unwise for new keepers to rush into getting so many tarantulas at once.


I thought it could have been because I was “handling” — I held her over my bed for a second to take a pic as I was transferring her from the container to the enclosure —

I also have some extensive research on each species before purchasing. I’m at five now and don’t have any plans for new additions at this time— I have what I can properly care for at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman

Today I will pick up a L. violaceopes and a H. pulchripes (finally the H. pulchripes I was wanting all along)


----------



## ColletteTZ

I just picked myself up another Brachypelma this time a Hamorii. Decided it preferred my arm than it’s enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

1/2" P. lapalala
1" D. pentaloris


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Theraphosa stirmi adult female,
Scorpio maurus,
Scolopendra dehannii


----------



## ColletteTZ

Today we finally got ourselves a lampropelma violaceopes MF after wanting one for years (will try to get some good pictures when we can). I think she has to be one of my favourite T’s in our collection so far, and surprisingly chilled, almost brachypelma like  anyone else add to their collection today?


----------



## Thekla

There won't be any new additions in the nearer future for me (unless I can get my hands on a T. sp. panama ), but there's a whole thread where people share their new additions: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/any-new-additions.293285/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ColletteTZ

Thekla said:


> There won't be any new additions in the nearer future for me (unless I can get my hands on a T. sp. panama ), but there's a whole thread where people share their new additions: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/any-new-additions.293285/


Ahhh thank you still a arachnonoob


----------



## Vanisher

I bought some last month, not plannig on buying any soon


----------



## draconisj4

Coming next week:
 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sling
 Pterinochilus lugardi sling
Coming today:
 4 Pystalla horrida nymphs


----------



## Paul1126

No surprising for me but theres 3 Brachypelmas I really want.


----------



## ColletteTZ

Paul1126 said:


> No surprising for me but theres 3 Brachypelmas I really want.


 Which ones??


----------



## Paul1126

ColletteTZ said:


> Which ones??


aurartum, smithi and verdezi

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ColletteTZ

Paul1126 said:


> aurartum, smithi and verdezi


We managed to get a smithi sling but I’d love all the bracypelmas


----------



## rosehaired1979

Got them today
Y. diversipes 
M.balfouri
C.laeta (freebie)
and hubby got a T.blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

Paul1126 said:


> aurartum, smithi and verdezi


you should get them all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

ColletteTZ said:


> anyone else add to their collection today?





Thekla said:


> there's a whole thread where people share their new additions: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/any-new-additions.293285/


I've merged these two threads.  Carry on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ColletteTZ

Ungoliant said:


> I've merged these two threads.  Carry on.


 Thank you!!


----------



## rosehaired1979

C.laeta
Y.diversipes
T.blondi
M.balfouri

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr T Rantula

rosehaired1979 said:


> C.laeta
> Y.diversipes
> T.blondi
> M.balfouri


All so tiny and cute! My _S. crassipes_ (or _P. crassipes_ depending on who you talk to) sling came today and I'll be unboxing and rehousing tonight, I'll post pics later on.


----------



## Garetyl

I was supposed to go buy some slings tomorrow, but my brother cancelled on coming with me. :'( I really wanted to go buy some Texas browns...


----------



## Paul1126

Killertut said:


> you should get them all!


Do not tempt me


----------



## Minty

Paul1126 said:


> Do not tempt me


TSS are currently selling a huge amount of Brachypelma species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

Minty said:


> TSS are currently selling a huge amount of Brachypelma species.


and it is all spiders from mexico with CITES certificates.
i am intrigued at this new sp. tortuguero

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126

Minty said:


> TSS are currently selling a huge amount of Brachypelma species.


That's where I've been looking, I physically can't get anymore


----------



## ColletteTZ

Paul1126 said:


> That's where I've been looking, I physically can't get anymore


I’m sure you can make room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

ColletteTZ said:


> I’m sure you can make room


There is only so much room in a one bedroom flat. Slings don't take up much room, but when they start getting bigger it will be an issue. Plus I have a lot of juveniles that will need bigger homes very soon.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Killertut

Arrived today:













B. boehmei 0.1



__ Killertut
__ Jun 1, 2019
__
boehmei
brachypelma
brachypelma boehmei
female
mexican fireleg tarantula




						new arrival
					



B. boehmei juvenile female

On its way to me:
0.0.2 C. versicolor
0.0.1 B. auratum
0.0.1. B. klaasi
0.0.1 B. smithi 'ex annitha'
0.0.1 B. sp. 'Tortuguero'

The Brachypelma are mexico imports with CITES paperwork. exited for the silver carapace Brachypelma.


----------



## Asgiliath

Hi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A. Avic. that I finally snatched from the exotics store where I get feeders. 

They’ve been there for so long in a terrestrial inclosure that I just broke down and had to get them. Never sexed properly but the shop said they were a male (not that they have a clue) I bought my “male” T Stirmi from them that I easily ventral sexed as a female.  The place is legit terrible ...they keep their T’s on wood chips with sponges to drink from and there are always live crickets in the enclosures.

Not likely, but if anyone has an idea of the sex, i’m Interested...


----------



## Asgiliath

View attachment 310372

	

		
			
		

		
	
 A. Avic. that I finally snatched from the exotics store where I get feeders. 

They’ve been there for so long in a terrestrial inclosure that I just broke down and had to get them. Never sexed properly but the shop said they were a male (not that they have a clue) I bought my “male” T Stirmi from them that I easily ventral sexed as a female.  The place is legit terrible ...they keep their T’s on wood chips with sponges to drink from and there are always live crickets in the enclosures.


----------



## Asgiliath

View attachment 310372

	

		
			
		

		
	
 A. Avic. that I finally snatched from the exotics store where I get feeders. 

They’ve been there for so long in a terrestrial inclosure that I just broke down and had to get them. Never sexed properly but the shop said they were a male (not that they have a clue) I bought my “male” T Stirmi from them that I easily ventral sexed as a female.  The place is legit terrible ...they keep their T’s on wood chips with sponges to drink from and there are always live crickets in the enclosures.


----------



## Asgiliath

WOW I really screwed up — many apologies


----------



## TarantulasWorld

New import came in with:

1.1.25 P.ecclesiasticus 
1.0.25 P.cambridgei
1.2.0 I.nigrofulva
1.1.0 P.platyomma
1.2.0 E.murinus
0.2.10 P.cochleasvorax
0.0.15 C.perezmilesi


----------



## SonsofArachne

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm taking a break for awhile (unless, of course, something I've Got To Have shows up )


So, something(s) I've got to have showed up: female Ceratogyrus marshalli, Davus pentaloris, and Phormictopus auratus - all from same seller. It would wrong to pass up the chance to save on shipping, agreed?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dman

Today I picked up a H. maculata .5" sling.  Rehoused today.  I like to give them some extra room to grow into.  I try not to rehouse my arboreals too often.  We have an agreement.  I leave them alone and they leave me alone.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## basin79

These 2 trapped last night just before 21:00. A grown on female T.blondi sling & a very young juvenile female Selenocosmia crassipes. Phone pics.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lice1721

N. chromatus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Serpyderpy

Gonna get paid soon, looking into getting some Brachy's and maybe a few bigger tarantulas. I know for 100% sure I'm gonna be grabbing a _Brachypelma boehmei _this thursday. Been wanting one for a long time.


----------



## 0311usmc

Just bought a P.chordatus sling from my favorite local pet store for 25$


----------



## SlytherinAway

Not terribly exciting, but I'm gonna be picking up a 2" Nicaraguan B. albo sling from a lady on Thursday and I should have some isopods coming in the mail tomorrow. Can't wait to get the little stinkers home.


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday I got a juvenile _Ephebopus murinus_ and an _Idiothele mira_ sling.

Rehousing went smoothly for both of them.  (I was expecting a fight from the _Ephebopus murinus_, but she didn't even give me a threat pose as a I nudged her into her new home.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Minty

Ungoliant said:


> Yesterday I got a juvenile _Ephebopus murinus_ and an _Idiothele mira_ sling.
> 
> Rehousing went smoothly for both of them.  (I was expecting a fight from the _Ephebopus murinus_, but she didn't even give me a threat pose as a I nudged her into her new home.)


Ah the E murinus looks so nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Serpyderpy

Just put in a new order, probably the most expensive one to date.

_Brachypelma sp. "Tortuguero"_ x2
_Nhandu chromatus
Brachypelma auratum
Haploclastus devamatha
Brachypelma boehmei 
_
Hopefully arriving this friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jonikniemi

Today I got Lasiodora parahybana juvie female and many scorpions.
Btw hybana was beeing very tolerant. No defensive(aggressive) act. Shes just wondering in her temporaly enclosure.

Got them from spidersworld.eu. Great company.


----------



## Killertut

Serpyderpy said:


> Just put in a new order, probably the most expensive one to date.
> 
> _Brachypelma sp. "Tortuguero"_ x2
> _Nhandu chromatus
> Brachypelma auratum
> Haploclastus devamatha
> Brachypelma boehmei
> _
> Hopefully arriving this friday.


i know where you ordered 

i am getting one Brachypelma sp. "Tortuguero" as well, might be able to bred them later if one of us gets a female. call me in 10 years 

scratch that. in 10 years the UK won't be part of the EU no more and sending of a CITES animal will be impossible for normal mortals.


----------



## Minty

Killertut said:


> i know where you ordered
> 
> i am getting one Brachypelma sp. "Tortuguero" as well, might be able to bred them later if one of us gets a female. call me in 10 years
> 
> scratch that. in 10 years the UK won't be part of the EU no more and sending of a CITES animal will be impossible for normal mortals.


I know where they ordered too, I'm currently browsing the website wondering which sling to pick.


----------



## Killertut

Minty said:


> I know where they ordered too, I'm currently browsing the website wondering which sling to pick.


B. auratum and B. smithi would be my suggestion (if we are only talking about the mexico imports)


----------



## Minty

Killertut said:


> B. auratum and B. smithi would be my suggestion (if we are only talking about the mexico imports)





Yeah, I'm definitely getting a B smithi.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mattias

2x Y diversipes
1x gbb
1x P. Metallica.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Killertut

Minty said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely getting a B smithi.


great choice!
but i have an option B as well:

get one of each species from the mexico import

(hehe, B... as in... Brachypelma, hehe...)


----------



## Warren870

This 7 legged beauty just arrived. I haven't tried to measure her but she must be every bit of 6 inches if not bigger.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Serpyderpy

Killertut said:


> i know where you ordered
> 
> i am getting one Brachypelma sp. "Tortuguero" as well, might be able to bred them later if one of us gets a female. call me in 10 years
> 
> scratch that. in 10 years the UK won't be part of the EU no more and sending of a CITES animal will be impossible for normal mortals.


Hoping one of them is female! I usually only buy one of each sling but I decided to splurge a little bit here and take my chances. Here's hoping a lot of people buy them all over the place so we can get some kind of population going in the next few years. Think I'm gonna be writing all my Brachy slings into my will. 



Minty said:


> I know where they ordered too, I'm currently browsing the website wondering which sling to pick.


I actually wouldn't have ordered had I not noticed you mentioning they had a bunch of Brachys previously in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rosehaired1979

P.antinous c.f. Peru


P.irminia



P.sp "cascada"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

I went to pick up 2 Tapinauchenius violaceous slings from a buddy, and he gave me 4! They are teeny tiny, definitely the smallest slings that I've dealt with so far, but from what I've read about the genus, I'm grateful to have the extra time before they get bigger and faster.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Biskitt

I just got my A. avicularia as my first T! I names her cricket because  shes still pretty small, i havent sexed it yet but i call her a girl anyway

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dman

Yesterday I purchased a C. Hati Hati and a N. chromatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

It's probably fairly common knowledge by now since I started a thread to discuss it, but my latest is a Ceratogyrus marshalli. it is the first s'ling I've received in nearly six years and my first Old world species.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## velvetundergrowth

_V. confusus, _my first NW scorpion  A really goofy little fella, he keeps scuttling all over the enclosure to check the place out  I'm sure I'll really enjoy keeping this scorpion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

Finally got myself a G. porteri, AF

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Mr T Rantula

Got my S. crassipes sling setup in the new home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Another unfortunate turn of events with this unboxing. 

Using the refund from the C. minax that sadly came to pass, I placed an order for a C. dyscolus female and finally picked up an H. pulchripes sling with it. I found an awesome, decently sized little S. kovariki thrown in as a freebie, which was a nice uplift since I had intended on buying a female the seller had in addition to the C. dyscolus, but someone else got to it just before I did.

Both the S. kovariki and H. pulchripes were in good shape. Sadly, the same could not be said about the C. dyscolus; despite wonderful packing and a relatively short time in transit, this big, nearly 6" beautiful female arrived with a burst abdomen and just barely twitching.

(Heads up for pretty gross pictures of the rupture below)








I moved her to the refrigerator after taking these pictures, and next the freezer. She was still weakly twitching her legs at the time, but I don't think there's anything that can be done with a rupture this bad other than to show mercy. 

I contacted the seller and was informed that despite using the same packaging that has worked without issue for the last two years (and again, I stress that the packing was very good and the seller is considered to be very reputable) that they've seen a very sudden influx of ruptures over the last two weeks and fear that someone possibly may be intentionally mishandling their packages, their packages aren't being put in the pressurized parts of the plane, or something else to that effect. The seller has another female C. dyscolus they've offered to send as a replacement. They're going to try changing their packing to be more discreet in hopes that if their packages are purposely being targeted it'll help deter that, as well as contacting SYR to see if they have any further suggestions on what they can do.

Hopefully the third time will be the charm, but man is it disheartening to have this be the second time in a row that I've had a female show up nearly dead and unsavable.

Reactions: Sad 13


----------



## Jmore

2 days ago I got 3 S. Cals (feather leg baboons) and 3 P. Murinus (obts). All slings, the largest is one of the S. Cals and it’s about the size of my pinky, a female I believe, and absolutely wilddd. I plan to rehouse them soon as the enclosures they’re in are very messy and unappealing to look at, I believe they may have mold in them too .


----------



## rosehaired1979

Pokie fever this week

P.fasciata 



P.miranda 



P.hanumavilasumica




Also have gotten 
P.sp "playtomma"
P.sp "cascada"
P. cf Peru antinous
T. apophysis

Not sure if I mentioned this or not
T.blondi
C.laeta
Y.diversipes
P.irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

P. irminia unsexed juvie 

(Fun fact: as a type this, I’m watching my neighbors cat prance around in the rain like it’s nothing. Kiki forgot how to cat *shrug*)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

FINALLY, after two previous attempts (slings died before they were even shipped, if you can believe it.  One time a bad import, the other predatory mites) I got 6 x Coremiocnemis hoggi slings, they've been high on my wish list up till this point. Also got a female Cyriocosmus leetzi that is very nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Phia

At a convention this weekend I got a ~6.5-7” adult female P. regalis and 1.5” unsexed juvenile I. mira!! 

I name my tarantulas haha so the P. regalis is “Elizabeth the First”. The I. mira is “Shuuz”, said like shoes but stretched! Elizabeth already has a boyfriend, a juvenile male. That will be my first breeding project ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graq

I just got a juvenile Omothymus schieodtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mack1855

This girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> Sadly, the same could not be said about the C. dyscolus; despite wonderful packing and a relatively short time in transit, this big, nearly 6" beautiful female arrived with a burst abdomen and just barely twitching.


That would break my heart.



Arachnophoric said:


> I contacted the seller and was informed that despite using the same packaging that has worked without issue for the last two years (and again, I stress that the packing was very good and the seller is considered to be very reputable) that they've seen a very sudden influx of ruptures over the last two weeks and fear that someone possibly may be intentionally mishandling their packages, their packages aren't being put in the pressurized parts of the plane, or something else to that effect. The seller has another female C. dyscolus they've offered to send as a replacement. They're going to try changing their packing to be more discreet in hopes that if their packages are purposely being targeted it'll help deter that, as well as contacting SYR to see if they have any further suggestions on what they can do.


Was the package marked "fragile"?  Sometimes you hear horror stories about employees deliberately mishandling fragile packages, as if the marking were a challenge or an invitation.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Ungoliant said:


> That would break my heart.


It really did, especially since the only other incident I've had with DOAs or anything like that was with a small sling. It sucked enough to lose the C. minax, but then seeing the C. dyscolus like that made me feel sick. The entire bottom portion of the shipping container's paper towels were soaked from the rupture too, so it must have been leaking for some time too. Terrible to think that she was just sitting in there slowly bleeding out, times like this really make me hope we're right that they don't suffer pain the way vertebrates do. 



Ungoliant said:


> Was the package marked "fragile"? Sometimes you hear horror stories about employees deliberately mishandling fragile packages, as if the marking were a challenge or an invitation.


I can't remember for certain, I know it _was_ at least labeled as perishables though. The seller also has their shop name listed in the shipping label, and makes it pretty obvious what's being shipped in their packages, so it wouldn't shock me in the slightest if someone noticed the label and purposely mishandled the shipments. If it were a problem with the packages not being put in the pressurized parts of the plane I'd have thought the slings wouldn't have made it either, but they were both okay, and a small sling that's securely packed will be able to handle the box being tossed around while a big female with a large abdomen might not. People can be so cruel.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> The entire bottom portion of the shipping container's paper towels were soaked from the rupture too, so it must have been leaking for some time too. Terrible to think that she was just sitting in there slowly bleeding out, times like this really make me hope we're right that they don't suffer pain the way vertebrates do.


It surprises me that she survived so long with such a terrible injury.  I wonder if the initial wound was survivable (or at least smaller) and got worse as the package was handled during the shipping process.




Arachnophoric said:


> I can't remember for certain, I know it _was_ at least labeled as perishables though. The seller also has their shop name listed in the shipping label, and makes it pretty obvious what's being shipped in their packages, so it wouldn't shock me in the slightest if someone noticed the label and purposely mishandled the shipments.


As a general practice, the seller should probably change all of his labeling so the nature of the business and contents of the package are not obvious -- particularly if it has a word like "spider," which many people wouldn't think twice about killing.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Ungoliant said:


> It surprises me that she survived so long with such a terrible injury. I wonder if the initial wound was survivable (or at least smaller) and got worse as the package was handled during the shipping process.


I'm not even 100% certain she was still actually alive or if it was just post-mortem reflexes that were causing her legs to twitch inward. It honestly looked like the blowout from the rupture was pretty severe, but sealed against the paper towels and were just siphoning fluids from the wound. I'm pretty sure that when I removed her from the packaging it likely reopened the wound, when I first pulled her out I was half afraid I'd been responsible for the rupture myself since I had tried coaxing her out of the container with a paintbrush before realizing something was wrong. Thankfully that wasn't the case, but doesn't make me feel much better overall. 



Ungoliant said:


> As a general practice, the seller should probably change all of his labeling so the nature of the business and contents of the package are not obvious -- particularly if it has a word like "spider," which many people wouldn't think twice about killing.


Yeah, that's what they're going to start doing and see if that makes any notable difference. The seller said they'd had the most DOAs they've experienced in two years of shipping over the last 2 weeks (including 4 other blowouts) and fear that may be what's going on. I surely hope that whatever _is_ going on is indeed solved when they ship out the other C. dyscolus they're going to send me. I don't know if I can handle a third female in a row perishing as a result of being shipped to me.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ColletteTZ

Today I picked myself up a ghost royal python, does that count?  Hoping my mystery box comes tomorrow !


----------



## Killertut

B. auratum, B. klaasi and B. sp Tortuguero arrived today from the UK.
Sadly they had to refund me for the B. smithi as they had none left in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ColletteTZ

Got a mystery box and an A.geroldi today, box contained 
B.albiceps -sling
B.kahlenbergi -sling
A.crinirufum - Sling
N.incei - juvie
P.Fortis - Juvie
N.Chromatus(female) - large Juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Livote

Got in three females a few days ago:
2 (two) A.avicularia's -one sub adult M.1 (2.5") and one sub adult/adult M.6 (A.metallica) (5.5"), both are healthy and one (the M.6) is in pre-molt 
1 (one) A.chalcodes  -sub adult/adult (4.5"). She's very active and digging away already in her new enclosure for my friend whom I bought her for 

Got all three from xenesthis off this site. Todd's a great guy to deal with!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FeralTami

Unplanned rescue addition today. 

Female 2" B. albopilosum that was no longer wanted by their previous owner and stuffed into a small box with a bit of wet and muddy substrate. People suck 

She is settling into her new home very nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## volcanopele

ooo, forgot to mention, last week I picked up a few new slings:

0.0.1 Caribena laeta (Unnamed) - finally checked that one off my wishlist
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus emeraldus (Beryl) - Kinda reminds me of my P. irminia as a sling
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus (Francis) - looks like an arboreal Pamphobeteus as a sling :O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Brought home a Pterinochilus murinus on Saturday. Haven't met her yet... it's just a really nicely webbed box of dirt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Killertut

got another Brachypelma sp. 'Tortuguero' sling and a Brachypelma verdezi sling with CITES papers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aarantula

ColletteTZ said:


> Got a mystery box and an A.geroldi today, box contained
> B.albiceps -sling
> B.kahlenbergi -sling
> A.crinirufum - Sling
> N.incei - juvie
> P.Fortis - Juvie
> N.Chromatus(female) - large Juvie


Soooooo cool! I love the idea of mystery boxes!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon

M. balfouri and E. cyanognathus spiderlings, found for cheap on Craigslist! The balfouri has been a dream T of mine for so long, I’m over the moon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SonsofArachne

New slings - 3 x Pamphobeteus sp mascara, 2 x Thrigmopoeus truculentus and a freebie - Pamphobeteus sp cascada !


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Arrived yesterday from Poland:

- C. Versicolor (small sling)
- E. Murinus (sling)
- X. Sp. Blue (big sling)
- B. Bohemi (juv. female)
- N. Tripeppi (juv. female)
- T. Blondi (juv. female)

Despite the long transport and high temperatures they all seem fine. Although when I ordered I thought about the size being body size not legspan so I had to improvise some smaller enclosures *facepalm*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Got a Poecilotheria ornata yesterday. She's a decent size, DLS probably like 6" or somewhere around there. She is unbelievably docile and the rehouse was the smoothest one I've ever had. Can't ever get complacent; that's how accidents happen... but I'm seriously still in a state of disbelief over how calm she was. I do think that Poecilotheria in general don't totally deserve their bad reputation, but this girl was moving like a Grammostola rosea... in slow motion.

I actually had my phone set up recording the rehouse but it messed up and stopped around 30 seconds in, missing all the action, if you could even call it that. It's a bummer because at one point I incredulously asked her, "Are you even a Pokie?!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Killertut

Killertut said:


> got another Brachypelma sp. 'Tortuguero' sling and a Brachypelma verdezi sling with CITES papers.


the 2nd B. sp. Tortuguero sadly died a couple of days after arrival.
as i wanted to eventually be able to breed them i got another 3 and a 4th one for free (who knows if other europeans got some and if the uk will stay in the eu). thanks spidershop


----------



## draconisj4

Three new slings today  Pseudoclamoris gigas, Tapinauchenius violaceous  and another Pterinochilus lugardi ( just cause I love them). The little P. gigas (which gave me a bit of a run in unpacking though certainly not the worst I've dealt with) is the only one I could get a pic of. I apologize for the horrible quality of my cheap phone camera.


----------



## MintyWood826

I got 4 B. albopilosums. I would rather have gotten a species I don't already own, but they are really tiny and cute so I'm not disappointed.

Besides tarantulas, I also got a P. regius, a fishing spider, and my first scorpion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Garetyl

I got some new slings from Kimora the other day. 

1x H. Spinifer scorpling
2x B. Albo- Nicaraguans
3x Avic Avic Azuraklaasi

My Nicaraguans are so tiny! C: And yup, I've labeled them properly to avoid any breeding with my Hondurans. All of the Avics ate already, as did one of my Nicaraguans.

I'm really excited about the Avics, though.  They're super speedy and hella energetic.


----------



## LailaQ

Three for this past week:
First pic is a Subadult female A. chalcodes “New River rust rump”, from the fabulous AZTom. This tarantula was an absolute sweetheart while being unboxed. And she’s absolutely stunning!

Second pic is (upper right corner) a tiny spider butt: the B. vagans sling from FearNot Tarantulas made a quick jet to that hole and ignored me until I put its enclosure away. Then it came out and did a few laps to check out the new digs. 

The third pic is of a very curious Grammastola rosea. This sling didn’t run away, but actually tried to climb out on my hand twice. I believe this is the start of a beautiful friendship! LOL. 

These are numbers 14, 15, and 16 of my collection. I swore I only wanted one when I started this journey, April 16th, 2019.


----------



## KenNet

Waiting for my Orphnaecus sp. Marinduque (purple) to arrive ... Next week... I had to tell, or I explode!


----------



## SonsofArachne

Got the following slings last week, been too busy to post them:

3x Ami sp. Panama
3x Bonnetina chamela
3x Pseudhapalopus sp columbia
3x Selenocosmia crassipes 
3x Theraphosinae sp. Panama
3x Thrixopelma ockerti
1x Macrothele gigas (getting 2 more from another source)

Also got two freebies - Theraphosinae sp. casanare and Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## velvetundergrowth

_Galeodes granti, _an Egyptian Solifugid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

velvetundergrowth said:


> _Galeodes granti, _an Egyptian Solifugid.


Let us know how that goes. I've wanted to get a solifugid but have always heard they're to keep.

edit: hard to keep, that's what happens when you post when you're half asleep.


----------



## Aarantula

baconwrappedpikachu said:


> Got a Poecilotheria ornata yesterday. She's a decent size, DLS probably like 6" or somewhere around there. She is unbelievably docile and the rehouse was the smoothest one I've ever had. Can't ever get complacent; that's how accidents happen... but I'm seriously still in a state of disbelief over how calm she was. I do think that Poecilotheria in general don't totally deserve their bad reputation, but this girl was moving like a Grammostola rosea... in slow motion.
> 
> I actually had my phone set up recording the rehouse but it messed up and stopped around 30 seconds in, missing all the action, if you could even call it that. It's a bummer because at one point I incredulously asked her, "Are you even a Pokie?!"


That’s awesome!!! I have a P. Metallica sling coming next week and I’m SUPER EXCITED about it!! Shame you couldn’t get video! Good luck with her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WiltedRoseGold

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


I got a G.porteri a few months ago, and I’m looking looking at a C.versicolor


----------



## Venom1080

WiltedRoseGold said:


> I got a G.porteri a few months ago, and I’m looking looking at a C.versicolor


Just be sure you know husbandry for the Caribena. They're one of the most killed species by new enthusiasts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WiltedRoseGold

Venom1080 said:


> Just be sure you know husbandry for the Caribena. They're one of the most killed species by new enthusiasts.


I’ve been researching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

WiltedRoseGold said:


> I’ve been researching


Hopefully here, and not somewhere on the internet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Asgiliath

A. seemanni Nicaragua/BCL young juvie.

Thanks for the species ID btw— got the spood for nest to nothing thanks to ya’ll -helps I have a good relationship with the owner)

First pic (with the sponge) is from the container where it was kept at the shop and the second is my enclosure. T seems very content...has already dug a burrow within the hide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Asgiliath said:


> View attachment 313911
> View attachment 313911
> View attachment 313913
> 
> 
> A. seemanni Nicaragua/BCL young juvie.
> 
> Thanks for the species ID btw— got the spood for nest to nothing thanks to ya’ll -helps I have a good relationship with the owner)
> 
> First pic (with the sponge) is from the container where it was kept at the shop and the second is my enclosure. T seems very content...has already dug a burrow within the hide.


“BCL” was supposed to be “BCF” — I’m on new meds folks lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EtienneN

I got a mid sized sling A. avic and a really cool 1.75” M. balfouri, almost got a dark color form OBT and GBB, but I liked the big M. balfouri more.


----------



## Patherophis

Got some slings:
3 _G. _cf. _pulchra_
1 _P. brachyramosa_
1 _D. diamantinensis_
and 2 _C. lividus _(withou photo for now).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

Eupalaestrus campestratus



Thrixopelma cyaneolum



Aphonopelma chalcodes, who did not want to be photographed, lol



And as a surprise freebie, a tiny Aphonopelma crinirufum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SonsofArachne

2x Augacephalus ezendami slings, 3x Heterothele gabonensis slings, 1 Idiothele mira female - this puts me at 101 Tarantula species. My original, crazy, goal was to have 100 species. I have a order coming in that includes 4 new species, after that I doubt if I will be getting any more (unless something new and amazing shows up in the US market like, say, cb Birupes simoroxigorum - never say never )


----------



## mack1855

4xDolichothele diamantinensis..the transfer from shipping vial to enclosure was uneventful,for all 4.
Calm,curious,and totally at ease.No bolting/threat posture.Just cute little spoods.And with the
crap going on in Brazil,i am excited to have them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

mack1855 said:


> 4xDolichothele diamantinensis..the transfer from shipping vial to enclosure was uneventful,for all 4.
> Calm,curious,and totally at ease.No bolting/threat posture.Just cute little spoods.And with the
> crap going on in Brazil,i am excited to have them.


omg yess!!! Mine just molted into her colours and I am so STOKED!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

It was my birthday month, so I couldn't pass up cashing in on that and placing an order top PFT to take advantage of their birthday specials. 

0.0.1 _Pterinochilus murinus Kigoma DCF_
0.0.1 _Pterinochilus chordatus "Mastov_"

And as the birthday surprise, recieved not ONE but the TWO following freebies;

0.0.1 _Selenocosmia sp. "ebony"_
0.0.1 _Phormingochilus sp. "rufus"_

Safe to say I'm very pleased with my order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## richard buss

blessed event here in my spider lair............my p. audax has mare me the proud foster dad for about 30 slings, all separated and eating well


----------



## Dman

Today I picked up:
1 Idiothele mira sling
1 Monocentropus balfouri sling


----------



## Ungoliant

At Repticon yesterday, I got a juvenile _Monocentropus balfouri_ and a _Caribena versicolor_ sling.













My New Monocentropus balfouri (2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 1, 2019
__
balfouri
feeding
juvenile
juvenile male
male
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
socotra island blue baboon tarantula




						Enjoying a mealworm before I rehousing.
					
















My Very Own Blueberry (Caribena versicolor 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 1, 2019
__ 4
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
martinique pinktoe tarantula
sling
versicolor




						This is the best picture I could get through the plastic; I didn't want to leave the container...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## arachnidgill

Just picked up a 3" Davus pentaloris. Unfortunately it's definately male, I'm hoping I at least get more than one molt before it matures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Just ordered my 1st A Genic, also ordered 2 H Gigas, 1 P Sazmai and a H Mac


----------



## basin79

Juvenile female Xenesthis immanis. 


Rubbish phone pic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Dev1lZ

Acanthoscurria geniculata sling
Coming in a few days! Ready for the eating machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Grammastola pulchripes juvie.


----------



## Drizzliz

Picked up a little P. muticus sling yesterday. Advertised at 1/2", but I measured it at 3/4". Now the long patient wait until I have a rusty stridulating beast.


----------



## WolfSoon

H. cafreriana 0.1.0
E. colonica 0.0.3
B. albopilosum Nicaraguan 0.0.2
H. gabonensis 0.0.2
Hapalopus sp Colombia large 0.0.1
C. versicolor 0.0.5


Just had to tally up my haul from @sdsnybny and @Arachnoclown who are both very generous!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## spidergirlasf

Ya'll are making me super jealous!


----------



## Urzeitmensch

So ... I intended to buy a Haploclastus nilgirinus which a local shop had on its stock list.

I went there last week. I left with an adult female Phormictopus sp. antonius. I did not know that Ts can get that big. Just wow. Impulse buy.

I also picked up a juvie female Grammostola pulchripes.

I decided to leave the H. nilgirinus because a) I did not have enough cash with me and b) I thought maybe it is too early to jump into OWs and I should wait until I have a little more experience.

About one week surely is a little more experience because today I went there and bought it anyway. And a Chilobrachys spec. Dry juvie on top. It was just so beautiful and sleek. Impulse buy.

This might not have been reasonable for a multitude of reasons. I got them rehoused just fine, though. I am now literally drenched in sweat. And I noticed that the C. Dry enclosure probably will last max. 1 molt because I underestimated the size. Another OW rehouse soon, awesome.

Edit: Just to be clear. I regret nothing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BennyBTamachi

New Aphonopelma chalcodes, 2.75 inches, received with one missing leg, a little bit skittish but housing was really easy. Always a pleasure to see a new T discovering its new home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derivative

I picked up a 3 inch C. Lividus female from a pet store that was keeping her poorly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

Got a few new additions at an expo this morning. Traded my MM C. versicolor for a 2" Bumba cabocla male. Also got:
1/2" K. brunnipes
3/4" P. metallica
2.5" P. irminia
1/2" C. gracilis

B. cabocla male. 


P. irminia was not happy when I added a cork bark to it's deli cup.


K. brunnipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LV-426

Grabbed me a C. marshalli at the local Repticon. Also grabbed a Tiger Salamander.


----------



## SonsofArachne

T's - slings: 3x Pamphobeteus sp. Goliath (Santo Domingo); 3x Theraphosinae sp. cusco; 3x Harpactira namaquensis.   
Females: Psalmopoeus langenbucheri and Thrixopelma lagunas

Scorpions: 3x Centruroides limbatus; 2x Tityus mana; 5x  Tityus trivittatus

and one Scolopendra madagascariensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitara

Dev1lZ said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata sling
> Coming in a few days! Ready for the eating machine.


Man I'm jealous.  I went to the expo with ONE T in mind.  Nobody had one.  Well, I'm a liar.  There was one vendor that had a tiny baby, but I wanted at least a juvie.  I have too many babies.  Well, so I walked around pouting and then bought this...  yep, a tiny baby C. versicolor LOL.  She's about 1/2".


----------



## Arachnophoric

Kitara said:


> Man I'm jealous.  I went to the expo with ONE T in mind.  Nobody had one.  Well, I'm a liar.  There was one vendor that had a tiny baby, but I wanted at least a juvie.  I have too many babies.  Well, so I walked around pouting and then bought this...  yep, a tiny baby C. versicolor LOL.  She's about 1/2".
> 
> View attachment 321675



With as fast as A. genics grow, you'd have had a juvie in no time.  Very nice versi, though.


----------



## Kitara

Arachnophoric said:


> With as fast as A. genics grow, you'd have had a juvie in no time.  Very nice versi, though.


That's good to know!  We're headed to another expo soon and I'm getting one no matter what the size lol.


----------



## Pokeyguy

Just got back into keeping tarantulas after getting out of the hobby 8 years ago. Picked up six slings, M. Balfouri, P. Pulcher , P. Irminia, P. Sp lowland, B. Vagans, and A. Metallica.


----------



## PanzoN88

0.0.2 B. vagans
0.0.2 C. darlingi 
0.0.2 C. marshalli 
0.0.3 H. villosella 
0.0.1 P. langenbucheri 
0.0.4 P. irminia 
0.1.0 P. lugardi 

Now just to wait for x 10 H. gabonensis I ordered from another seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Newest additions (four from the expo Sunday in NH and two currently in the mail):

0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple 1/2"
0.0.1 Phormictopus auratus 1"
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides 1"
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei olive form 1/3"
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana 1/2"
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor 3/4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cherri

I got a b albo because at a reptile expo. They were letting everyone hold her. Poor girl. She's safe and happy now.


----------



## Minty

Just picked up an AF Grammostola rosea. £59. Kept holding off getting a sling because of the growth rates. Very happy, despite saying I was done buying tarantulas for the year, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fishboyuk

About 2 weeks ago I took delivery of
Brachypelma albopilosum 5cm
Brachypelma emilia 1cm
Brachypelma vagans 3cm
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1.5cm
Avicularia avicularia Peru purple 1.5cm
Psalmopoeus irminia 2cm
Poecilotheria Metallica 3cm

All now feeding and webbing up nicely. I really would like to see the P. irminia one day, it made a little mound of web and dirt against the cork bark and haven't seen it since, but the crickets are disappearing so I'm taking that as a good sign. Boy was that thing fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Today I got three new slings from cold blood:

_Omothymus schioedtei_
_Poecilotheria regalis_ (my first Pokie!)
_Pterinopelma sazimai_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Minty

Ungoliant said:


> Today I got three new slings from cold blood:
> 
> _Omothymus schioedtei_
> _Poecilotheria regalis_ (my first Pokie!)
> _Pterinopelma sazimai_


Three great species. The colours of the P sazimai are so underrated, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aarachnid

I got two little b schroederi slings from a forum user. They threw in a freebie, and I assumed I was getting a b albo or something, but it was a GBB! I have a juvie already, but I’ve been wanting to raise one as a sling to see all those color changes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Minty said:


> Three great species. The colours of the P sazimai are so underrated, in my opinion.


I am looking forward to having a blue spider.  (My versi sling is currently blue, but she won't remain a blueberry forever.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrokenLegBaboon

I forgot this thread exist. Here’s my first theraphosa. T. blondi












My first theraphosa!



__ BrokenLegBaboon
__ Oct 9, 2019
__ 1
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
sling
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi




						Theraphosa blondi sling

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Minty

Better pic of the Grammostola sp. now she’s settled in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Minty said:


> View attachment 323149
> 
> Better pic of the G rosea now she’s settled in.


Definitely not rosea...looks like sp. north

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Minty

cold blood said:


> Definitely not rosea...looks like sp. north


Cheers. I did have my doubts but it’s difficult to find reliable information on these species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fishboyuk

Picked up a few new ones today

3 Brachypelma albopilosum slings
2 Caribena versicolor
1 Prerinopelma sazimai
1 Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Got a cb Brachypelma Hamorii 1.5 to 2" sling today. Totally bald abdomen so I know they are a little hair kicker! With any luck my 1/2" sling turns out to be a male and the bigger one female. Not sure if growth rates would coincide but could end up a breeding pair. 

Next weekend is the last expo of the year in my area and may end up with a few more slings.



fishboyuk said:


> Picked up a few new ones today
> 
> 3 Brachypelma albopilosum slings
> 2 Caribena versicolor
> 1 Prerinopelma sazimai
> 1 Psalmopoeus pulcher


Awesome t's! P saz are gorgeous! I want to get one down the road when I have more experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Minty said:


> The colours of the P sazimai are so underrated, in my opinion.


It doesn't help that a lot of photos of them are color enhanced. People get them expecting something like a freshly molted P. metallica and are disappointed when that doesn't happen.


----------



## fishboyuk

fishboyuk said:


> About 2 weeks ago I took delivery of
> Brachypelma albopilosum 5cm
> Brachypelma emilia 1cm
> Brachypelma vagans 3cm
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1.5cm
> Avicularia avicularia Peru purple 1.5cm
> Psalmopoeus irminia 2cm
> Poecilotheria Metallica 3cm
> 
> All now feeding and webbing up nicely. I really would like to see the P. irminia one day, it made a little mound of web and dirt against the cork bark and haven't seen it since, but the crickets are disappearing so I'm taking that as a good sign. Boy was that thing fast.


My P. irminia took a decent sized locust overnight on Friday then I found a fresh moult outside it's curtains this morning. I can't wait to see it one day maybe


----------



## Minty

SonsofArachne said:


> It doesn't help that a lot of photos of them are color enhanced. People get them expecting something like a freshly molted P. metallica and are disappointed when that doesn't happen.





No enhancement, still beautiful imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Ungoliant

SonsofArachne said:


> It doesn't help that a lot of photos of them are color enhanced. People get them expecting something like a freshly molted P. metallica and are disappointed when that doesn't happen.


Personally, I prefer the dark, subdued blue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hannahs Herps

Got a whole bunch of slings last night from a local breeder for extremely good prices.
3x B. emilia 1/4"
3x N. incie 1/3"
3x P. irminia 1"
1x T. violaceus 1"
1x GBB 1/2"

Haven't had slings in a year so this will be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

Minty said:


> View attachment 323223
> 
> No enhancement, still beautiful imo.





Ungoliant said:


> Personally, I prefer the dark, subdued blue.


My post was more about my dislike of color enhanced photos rather than anything against P sazimai. Mine is more of a lilac color, I'm not sure if that will change as she matures, but I don't really care - I like her fine as she is.

But I do think these color enhanced photos end up causing disappointment, and are basically done mostly as dishonest advertising by dealers. Although some are probably done by keepers to make others think they have a "special" T.


----------



## Brachyfan

SonsofArachne said:


> My post was more about my dislike of color enhanced photos rather than anything against P sazimai. Mine is more of a lilac color, I'm not sure if that will change as she matures, but I don't really care - I like her fine as she is.
> 
> But I do think these color enhanced photos end up causing disappointment, and are basically done mostly as dishonest advertising by dealers. Although some are probably done by keepers to make others think they have a "special" T.


Thats kinda dissapointing that dealers would do that. I can see your point with keepers though. See that a lot with reptiles and different morphs. I never have cared about stuff like that. I have a crazy leopard gecko morph that most havent seen before but that wasn't even on my mind when I got her (except for the price difference). I was looking more at personality and she is awesome! 

I can see the problem with photo enhancement on tarantulas. I have seen a few P saz in person and they all are cool looking at that 3" mark!


----------



## Himotas

Im new here and also i start this hobby again after 4years break. I was kind a big tarantula keeper (+100 pieces) in Finland. Here is list of the last two month when i start feed to my addiction:
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Lampropelma violanceopes
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1.1 Poecilotheria Regalis
0.0.2 Poecilotheria Rufilata
0.0.2 Pocilotheria subfusca sp. lowland
0.0.2 Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.2 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.3 Poecilotheria metallica
1.1 Poecilotheria formosa

My new T's come in this week, mayby they are here in saturday. Order list was:
0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria vittata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88

They arrived yesterday, but received the following:

X 11 H. gabonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos4eva

Hello everyone
I got this gorgeous T yesterday but I messed up cause I thought I had an enclosure. Now I'm waiting for the shop to open so I can go get one and do the rehousing!


----------



## korlash091

Just got a Nhandu chromatus sling.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Colorado Ts

Walker253 said:


> I got a bunch of new ones last weekend. Four want list'ers:
> 
> 0.1 C. versicolor
> 0.1 M. balfouri
> 0.1 B. emilia
> 0.1 P. rufilata
> 0.1 P. tigrinawesseli
> 0.1 D. diamantinensis
> 0.0.1 T. gigas
> 
> It was a good weekend!


That D. diamantinensis is on my list to get. But they are so Bolty Fast...This coming spring definitely.

For now I got 5 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens slings. Now that they are all settled in and doing well...I'm already contemplating future gains. It's a debilitating disease, this tarantula infection.


----------



## PanzoN88

PanzoN88 said:


> They arrived yesterday, but received the following:
> 
> X 11 H. gabonensis


Make that 12, I overlooked one


----------



## Brachyfan

Just got back from the expo with a bag of tarantulas!

0.0.1 Phidippus regius x2
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Nic)
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
And the kicker
1.0.0 Brachypelma Baumgarteni

Pretty good haul at the expo! Expanding my Brachypelma collection for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

C. lividus and OBT sling showing adult coloration. Picked them up at Repticon. These are my first OW’s and it’s very exciting!

I bought the lividus in a KK but took them out and redid the whole thing...also added some sub to the OBT enclosure.

Oh, and a B. hamorii sling. I just needed another one, after that loss a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Asgiliath said:


> View attachment 323814
> View attachment 323813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. lividus and OBT sling showing adult coloration. Picked them up at Repticon. These are my first OW’s and it’s very exciting!
> 
> I bought the lividus in a KK but took them out and redid the whole thing...also added some sub to the OBT enclosure.
> 
> Oh, and a B. hamorii sling. I just needed another one, after that loss a while back.


Good luck with the OW's! B Hamorii slings are awesome too.


----------



## arachnidgill

0.1 P. cambridgei
1.0 P. irminia
1.1 P. pulcher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis

Today, I managed to get these little fellas: 

0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria sp. lowland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN

I got a B auratum today!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Drizzliz

Picked up a few new additions (slings) not too long ago at the expo;
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Avicularia merianae, Ceratogyrus meridionalis.
Brings my total to 25, which is the arbitrary limit I set for myself. Time to sit back and watch 'em all grow.


----------



## aarachnid

On October 30th I had my first day of a new job that allowed me to have the following shipped there: 

2 l parahybana slings ~1”
2 t ockerti slings ~1/2”
3 k brunnipes slings -1/8”

I’m extremely nervous about the k brunnipes. I have them set up in an insulated aquarium with a head pad on the top (and a thermometer sitting inside of it) along with my other spiders under ~1”. I am afraid to use too big of a pad, so it’s usually around 74° at night and 78° during the day. Hoping the extra heat will help them grow a little faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Two new Euathlus parvulus slings, one of which did not want to get off of my hand, and a freebie OBT who is distraught and pretending it is a piece of dirt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachyfan

I just ordered these

1/4" Acanthoscurria geniculata 
1.5" Aphonopelma calchodes 
3/4" Grammastola pulchripes 
1/4" Brachypelma albiceps
1/4" Tliltocatl epicuraneaum 

Should be a good day on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlexWae

few weeks ago i got

1/4" Avicularia Aurantiacan (2 of them)
1/8" Cyryocosmus Elegans (so cute.. but my god it's small.. can't wait for it to grow up a bit.. will make things easier.. )

awaiting delivery for:
1,5" Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
3/4" Ybyrapora Diversipes
3/4" Avicularia Rufa

what can i say.. i'm a sucker for Arboreals and colours..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My GBB arrived this morning! She is so so tiny, I wasn't expecting her to be so small. Love her already!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mjzheng

Just bought 

1/2" A. geniculata
3/4" C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## WheelbarrowTim

Just ordered a G Pulchripes (unsexed)
G quirogai (Female) and a G Porteri (unsexed)


----------



## Liz72

Finally got an H. chilensis! Twisted Silk Exotics is selling them. 

It is so very tiny, but pretty bold and curious already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Went to an expo today and picked up a T. albopilosum. She's gorgeous!


----------



## CommanderBacon

Got an Agnostopelma tota and a Bistriopelma lamasi this weekend from Joe Rossi at Repticon. Both slings are tiny, particularly the B lamasi.

Also received a surprise freebie GBB, because even though I have almost 40 spiders now, I've never had one of those before, and apparently that is not allowed XD

Finally, also picked up a Kukulcania hibernalis and a Kukulcania arizonica, both of which were wild caught by the vendor. I've kept K arizonica before, but my previous specimen died prematurely due to what I believe was impaction :/ Hopefully I'll have better luck with these two ladies.

Got another two deliveries coming Wednesday, so doing a lot of enclosure prep today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

CommanderBacon said:


> Got an Agnostopelma tota and a Bistriopelma lamasi


Never heard of them before and had to look them up... WOW! These are some gorgeous looking Ts!  How big do they get? They seem to be on the smaller side, am I right?
They're going definitely on my wishlist, especially the B. lamasi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Thekla said:


> Never heard of them before and had to look them up... WOW! These are some gorgeous looking Ts!  How big do they get? They seem to be on the smaller side, am I right?
> They're going definitely on my wishlist, especially the B. lamasi.


Yess! Thank you!
They are both smaller species that were found in rocky habitats at higher elevations. I'm still doing a bit of reading on these guys, but I don't expect the A tota to get much larger than 3 inches, and the B lamasi maybe a bit smaller than that. The B lamasi sling is about the same size as my Aphonopelma saguaro sling, which is the smallest sling I've ever had. I guess they can have a growth race XD

The A tota is also very small, but already has that round abdomen that you'll see in pictures of it. Both are really beautiful species! I'll post photos shortly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Nearly 7 months after his mature date, I finally got in the mail today some slings out of a breeding loan from my first ever mature male. Sadly the egg sac was small, even for _I. mira,_ but I'm still ecstatic to have ended up with three slings to carry on the legacy of my favorite little oddball.

On top of that, I even recieved a couple awesome freebies; an _A. aurantiaca_ and an _A. ulrichea_ sling!  10/10 best breeding loan experience ever... ONLY breeding loan experience atm, but that's besides the point!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CommanderBacon

Got two orders today! One more Euathlus parvulus (up to 3 now), an Aphonopelma parvum, and an Aphonopelma superstitionense.

The parvum is almost as friendly and curious as my H chilensis, and totally won my heart over. It just wants to explore, and my skin is not lava. Suuuper cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suidakkra

Just received 4 C.elegan slings today from Gaherp. Been wanting to get dwarfs for awhile. I nearly laughed when I got them all out of their shipment vials. I've seen fleas bigger than these babies lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mjzheng

My tiny baby shy A.geniculata finally settled after a rough time In shipping , hard to believe they start so small

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had a great day at the Show Me Snakes expo today - they had a handfull of T vendors there, and while I didn't find my _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ nor any _H. chilensis_, I still walked away with a handful of new Ts! 

1/2" _Pterinopelma sazimai_, incredibly excited to have one of these back in my collection after losing a sling I got as a freebie two years back. No pics of the little thing as it's currently too buried to get a good image.

1/3" _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ sling. This thing is so damn tiny, terribly adorable and will be awesome (if not mildly agonizing) to watch it slowly grow into its adult coloration.



~1 1/2" _Ephebopus uatuman_, unsexed but the ventral has me hopeful it'll turn out female (knock on wood)! For something called the Emerald Skeleton, this T has a crazy amount of purple iridescence.



And last pickup being this gal; a 4"+ female _Aphonopelma hentzi_, minus a leg. Still, a lovely robust girl who I expect will clean up real nicely after a molt. Awesome to finally get a couple US natives in the collection! 



And on the opposite side of things, I also found a vendor to wholesale my remaining _N. incei_ slings to, so even after spending a small chunk of cash I still managed to come out of this putting money back in my pocket. A pretty successful day, if ya ask me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Colorado Ts

Last night I came across a Craigslist add for about 8 or 10 tarantulas for sale. The A. seemanni caught my eye.

So I brought home a sweet 5” A. seemanni and a cute little 2” G. pulchripes. Both look like they are in a hard pre-moult. 

The A. seemanni is buried in her burrow at the bottom of her enclosure, once she comes up I'll re-house her into a nice clear container. Her current sterilite setup makes it impossible to enjoy her beauty.

The little G. pulchripes had buried itself under it cork bark. I carefully lifted the bark, checked her over, and moved from her milky sided tub into a nice clear container.

The guy through in about 30 Dubia Roaches. When I got home and got everything situated with the tarantulas, I began setting up a Dubia colony, to go with my red runner colony that I have at school.


----------



## LV-426

Ceratogyrus marshalli I got a couple months ago at Repticon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tortuga

Picked up 3 on Sunday at the expo show

Finally got a C. versicolor, A geniculata ('brocklehursti') and H incei female
I love this girl!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Attended what I believe is the last expo in my state for the year. Went hoping I'd either find a C. fimbriatus or H. chilensis, but alas there was only one T dealer and he had neither.

I did however, walk away with 2 new additions;

0.1.0 subadult Heteroscodra maculata - Angel Dust. She was quite well behaved during the transfer. Got a picture so I'll have proof she exists after she goes full ghost like the S. cal did. 




And much to my excitement, I finally got another P. ornata!  Utterly ecstatic, I was so gutted after losing my 4" female in February. The guy also had a few more species on the ESA listing and by god do I wish I'd had the money to buy at least one of each. Them slings have really climbed in price for some dealers, but it's not like I have a lot of options with the hobby being so small in my state. 

The ornata is a little 1" sling. I brought my (arachnophobic) mother with me to the show, and she ended up naming the sling Jigsaw because of the abdominal pattern. I kind of like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

At Repticon, I saw a _Grammostola iheringi_ sling that I had to take home, as they are hard to come by.












My New Grammostola iheringi (♂ 1.5") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 27, 2019
__ 9
__
argentinean black tarantula
entre rios tarantula
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi
male
sling




						I saw one of these at Repticon for the first time -- they're hard to find -- so I had to bring...
					
















My New Grammostola iheringi (♂ 1.5") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 27, 2019
__ 2
__
argentinean black tarantula
entre rios tarantula
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi
male
sling




						I saw one of these at Repticon for the first time -- they're hard to find -- so I had to bring...
					




I also bought this _Grammostola actaeon_ sling.












My New Grammostola actaeon (1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 27, 2019
__ 1
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
sling

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sterls

Just bought the following slings: Acanthoscurria geniculata, Ephebopus cyanognathus, Grammostola pulchra/quirogai

The itch to get more has been pretty bad lately... bought a Paravaejovis spinigerus (Stripe Devil Scorpion) last week in an attempt to placate myself. Apparently that didn't work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Selenocosmia arndsti lass.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## EtienneN

Today I got a: juvenile female TCF OBT
                     juvenile female Pterinopelma sazimai
                     Haplocosmia himalayana sling
                     GBB sling
Photos to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja

A few the past few weeks

Very glad of this find from yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Last few months or so:
Aphonopelma gabeli (AF)
Aphonopelma xwalxwal (Unsexed juv)


----------



## NorseDad

Went to Repticon in Orlando this past weekend.  I got an A. Geniculata, L. Parahybana, and an A. Seemanni.  It brings my merry band up to 7.  All are slings except the A. Seemanni.  She was more or less a freebie, so i now have her in a much larger enclosure than pictured. 




P.S. I'm not driving in that first picture.  I'm in the parking lot.


----------



## Vanisher

A seller i sometimes buy from sells Cyriopagopus sp hati hati slings for 12$. I am intrigued, but i have to put my money otherwise now in christas time i think


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had a shipment come in yesterday. After falling in love with the species, I took the opportunity to snag a pair of 1" C. fimbriatus slings as well as a  O. violaceopes sling. Also ended up with a freebie P. murinus Tete/Mozambique sling. Forgot how utterly tiny Orange (And Not-So-Orange) Bobs are starting out!

And to top it all off, one of the fimbriatus slings molted today, and it's a little female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachyfan

I got a cool little Aphonopelma hentzi sling from a guy who was getting out of the hobby due to a kid on the way. Ended up getting a juvie Pterinopelma sazimai from him too


----------



## Jamesw

My newest additions came in today a mf B Vagans and a Mf Arizona Blonde also a sling P. Cf. Moniqueverdezae


----------



## mack1855

Picked up my three P.hanumavilasumica slings from Fedex yesterday morning.To go with my other
four slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Received a group shipment today and had two spiders for myself in the order.  They had spent an extra night in transit, and the heat packs inside the insulated box had expired.  Things were cold to the touch inside which had me concerned, but all eight spiders survived, albeit a bit sluggish.  Once they'd warmed for a while, they were all back to speed as far as I could tell.

My new friends:

Female _Acanthoscurria geniculata _-- eating already, of course:







_Avicularia _sp. Peru Purple with flash:







@Vanessa is this Avic sling one of yours?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

I’ve had a busy couple of weeks, but I ordered and received the following from Fear Not Tarantulas:
Neischnocolus (Ami) sp. Panama
Plesiopelma sp Bolivia
Scopelobates sericeus

I got a few other species in that shipment, too, but those are gifts for friends.

Meanwhile, I traded my beloved MM A geniculata for the following, which arrived last Friday:
Pterinopelma sazimai
4x Kochiana brunnipes
Cyriopagapus sp. hati hati

I am gifting some of those to friends, but I’m super excited about the P sazimai. I’ve wanted one for a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

My gf got me a new sling. 
Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SteveIDDQD

New O.violaceopes AF.  She's a big girl, and took a few days to settle in and come out of the corner she'd wedged herself into.  Happy now she's eaten and moved around a bit - temps dropped lower than forecast when she was shipped, and she was extreemly slow and lethargic when I unpacked her.  Seems fine now though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## corydalis

Purchased a B.emilia sling today.




Gave him/her a ton of substrate, began to burrow almost immediately. Looking at the whitish blob on the abdomen, she might have had a little accident during shipping. Man I wasn't prepared for its cuteness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patherophis

My new _P. _sp. "Cascada" sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kinglaz85

Added these last week:

Order #1

0.0.2 Aphonopelma burica 
0.0.2 Brachypelma auratum 
0.0.2 Brachypelma emelia 
0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Cotztetlana sp. “Puebla”
0.0.2 Cotztetlana omiltemi 
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi 
0.0.2 Hapolopus sp. 'Colombia large'
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus 
0.0.2 Tliltocatl epicureanum
0.0.2 Tliltocatl verdezi 

Order #2

0.0.2 Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
0.0.2 Aphonopelma mooreae 
0.0.2 Brachypelma baumgarteni 
0.0.1 Davus ruficeps
0.0.2 Pamphobeteus sp. “Cascada”
0.0.2 Vitalius paranaensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Picked up some enclosures plus the following Ts from a fellow who has to take a break from the hobby;

0.0.1 1" P. formosa sling
0.0.1 2"+ P. rufilata juvie
0.1.0 4"+ P. cambridgei
0.1.0 5"+ P. metallica

Couldn't be happier with the Ts or the enclosures.  Especially excited that I actually may get use out of at least one of my little male metallicas and male P. cam now, too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chaos4eva

Finally was able to get a young 
_*Brachypelma boehmei *_

I just got this beauty today
Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

My P. murinus RCF turned out male so I've been looking for more slings. I was waiting for the right price since they seem to have gone up lately and I found a local guy who just had a sac! I bought 3 2i P. murinus last night and he gave me a 4th as a freebie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EtienneN

Today I got a P. muticus sling, an H. devamatha sling, and a female P. irminia!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

Was gifted 2 more K brunnipes (now at 5, only bought one!!), bought 2 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi, 1 Aphonopelma burica of dubious actual ID (seller made sure to warn me that's what it was sold to him as), and one Heterothele villosella, which was on my list for a while.

Also picked up a female Avic avic that I am borrowing from a friend to try to pair with my fresh MM. This will be my first breeding attempt. Woo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyroxian

Picked up the remaining 6 T's from a fellow hobbyist in-state who was leaving the hobby. 
Got these lovelies :
6" F P. regalis
5" F T. albopilosum
4.5" F N. chromatus
2"+ F A. geniculata
4"+ F A. seemani (haven't seen her outside the burrow yet so size is questionable, she looks bigger than that)
1.5" unsexed P. murinus

All with enclosures, the bigger 4 are in enclosures that are well established with lots of webbing. 

Brought them home on the 1st and offered first feedings last night, all but the genic refused, but they all also appear VERY well fed (abdomen on all the terrestrials are HUGE) and otherwise they seem content just going about their daily tarantula days, doing tarantula things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spidermom34

Just picked up several at an Expo yesterday:
C. Versicolor 
A. Purpurea 
A. Chalcodes 
B. Hamorii
B. Klaasi
L. Parahybana 
G. Rosea

The newbies are on the 3rd shelf, which only leaves 1 shelf left....and I'm already planning on upgrading to get more

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Scarge

Picked up a wee little Acanthoscurria geniculata sling yesterday.


----------



## jrh3

Today I got:
 5 M. Balfouri 
 A few P. Cambridgei 
 And O. Violaceopes

All slings 

Here is one of the balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855

3 new P.rufilata slings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

These cold cold nighttime temperatures are killing me. This week we are in the mid to low 20s for a nighttime low...toooooo cold to ship. Next week the daytime high will be in the mid 20s and the nighttime low will be in the TEENS.

Meanwhile I have 16 tarantulas with one supplier and 8 tarantulas with another supplier waiting to ship. I’m to the point where I'm really not happy with January...not happy at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Colorado Ts said:


> These cold cold nighttime temperatures are killing me. This week we are in the mid to low 20s for a nighttime low...toooooo cold to ship. Next week the daytime high will be in the mid 20s and the nighttime low will be in the TEENS.
> 
> Meanwhile I have 16 tarantulas with one supplier and 8 tarantulas with another supplier waiting to ship. I’m to the point where I'm really not happy with January...not happy at all.


Move to central Oklahoma, it was 70F today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Rigor Mortis said:


> Move to central Oklahoma, it was 70F today.


Beautiful day here in Colorado as well, but it’s the nighttime temperature crash that is killing me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Campbell

Got some p metallica and suntigers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpendoEndo

I got a very beautiful C. Versicolor earlier this week 1 inch and adjusting really well 
and plan on getting a Bumba Cabocla pretty soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hunterc

Scored these guys a week or so ago

C. Versicolor
L. Parahybana
P. Irminia
H. Maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitara

I'm SO excited I finally got an A. geniculata. I said I wasn't getting another sling and then I went and got the tiniest of the bunch.  Oh well it will give me time to get used to her because I admit I'm a teensy bit scared of her. I couldn't get a good picture, but here she is chomping on her first mealworm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Got me some new spodes today. Picking up an H chilensis sling after work.

It’s a good day for spiders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

So far this year:
Aliatypus sp. (trapdoor) juvenile
Calomma signata (purseweb) juvenile
Dolichothele exilis sling
Haploclastus nilgirus juvenile
Heterothele villosella juvenile
Hysterocrates sp. Benin x 3 slings
Kukulcania cf. arizonica adult female
Latouchia huanensis (trapdoor) juvenile
Liphistius cf. jarujini adult female
Orphnaecus philippinus sling
Phlogiellus johnreylazoi juvenile
Poecilotheria rufilata juvenile female
Promyrmekiaphila clathrata (trapdoor) juvenile
Pterinochilus chordatus Mastov juvenile
Pterinochilus lapalala juvenile
Scopelobates sericeus sling
Selenocosmia arndsti sling
Selenocosmia sp. Ebony sling
Neostenotarsus sp. Suriname (next week)
Coremiocnemis hoggi (next week)
Also bought a MF P. metallica that arrived DOA a few weeks ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexWae

Ordered some new.. can't wait to get them..

1cm H. Pulchripes
1cm E. cyanognathus
1cm B. Hamorii

Will have to wait for temperatures to rise a bit for spidersworld to ship them..


----------



## volcanopele

One of my local pet shops got new stock in.  Considered getting a Pamphobeteus sp. Cascada or a Vitalius paranaensus, but ended up getting slings of Psalmopoeus reduncus and irminia, to fill out my Psalmopoeus collection (already have a sub-adult female cambridge and slings/young juvies of emeraldus, ecclesiasticus, and victori).  I have been very good this year. These are my first new spiders in more than 2 months, when I got the victori right before Christmas.

At least I was a little creative with names this time.  The reduncus will be Michelle while the irminia will be Hobbes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Went to the Repticon in Denver today. Came home with 8 Phormictopus and a frog...seriously didn’t plan on the frog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swagg

Repticon last weekend, came home with a versicolor and an irminia. Tiny tiny. Yesterday added a sub adult seemanni to the group.


----------



## Liquifin

Just came back from Repticon today and a few new additions.

4 Chaetopelma sp. Egypt slings
3 Poecilotheria vittata slings
1 Theraphosa blondi 2'' unsexed (I don't mind a male since I already have a juvenile-female, but another one would be nice).
1 Poecilotheria ornata sling (favorite species)
1 Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland" sling
3 Hysterocrates sp. Benin slings
1 Megaphobema mesomelas female (I got to ventral sex this one for free)

Non-tarantulas
1 Phidippus regius female (possibly gravid and I got her for free)
1 Scolopendra longipes (Got this one for free as well)
1 Scolopendra dehaani 
4 Hottentotta hottentotta (Got these as a bundle discount)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Liquifin said:


> Just came back from Repticon today and a few new additions.
> 
> 1 Megaphobema mesomelas female (I got to ventral sex this one for free)


Maaan I am jealous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Liquifin

Rigor Mortis said:


> Maaan I am jealous!


Most that I've gotten today were from trading slings in bulk. Trading slings in bulk from breeding projects helps a lot to other breeders and sometimes they give you free stuff as a thank you gift. I had planned on trading some M. balfouri slings in bulk as well, but they were not ready to go on time.


----------



## jezzy607

Over the moon with my CB in Mexico group of slings that I got; (5) T. verdezi, (3) B. hamorii, and (3) T. vagans "Campeche".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

I just picked up my package of 4 slings from FearNot (can I say who I bought from in here?):

1x C. leetzi, 1/3"
1x B. hamorii, 1/2"-3/4"
1x N. sp. "Panama", 1/2"
1x T. epicureanum, 1/2"-3/4"

I am really nervous to unpack the smallest one, but we'll see how it goes. Happy collecting


----------



## jrh3

Colorado Ts said:


> Went to the Repticon in Denver today. Came home with 8 Phormictopus and a frog...seriously didn’t plan on the frog
> 
> View attachment 334841
> View attachment 334842


Is that a tomato frog?


----------



## Colorado Ts

jrh3 said:


> Is that a tomato frog?


It has a lot of names...Asian Bullfrog, Asian Painted Bullfrog, but none most commonly as the Chubby Frog.


----------



## jrh3

Colorado Ts said:


> It has a lot of names...Asian Bullfrog, Asian Painted Bullfrog, but none most commonly as the Chubby Frog.


They look similar to Gastrophryne carolinensis, which we have locally In Alabama.


----------



## Colorado Ts

jrh3 said:


> They look similar to Gastrophryne carolinensis, which we have locally In Alabama.


Do you have an image?


----------



## Tarantula1996

I have a P.reduncus. P. irminia and P.metallica coming in today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I picked up this beauty at the reptile expo today. This is my first Poecilotheria and I'm pretty excited about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I caved and got spider #6. Welcome Scarlet, itty bitty Nhandu coloratovillosus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Sunday, I wen't and made my most daring purchase yet! One of the most respected, sometimes feared tarantulas in the hobby. I'm a little worried that this time, I may have skipped to many ladder rungs, and hope I have the needed skills. At a local expo, I picked up one of the rarest specimens, highly sought after and envied by all tarantula hobbyists. That is, of course, T. albopilosum, the Curly-Haired tarantula!

Okay, maybe it is not the most highly sought after and really not all that envied by many keepers, or dangerous, for that matter. But the s'ling was ten bucks, not exactly a huge dent in the wallet, and they ARE kind of a classic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid

Selenotholus Stirlingi pair, female on top and male below

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Colorado Ts

A break in the weather allowed for some long ago orders to be shipped. Two orders placed in January and one placed way back in late December. In a period of 7 days I was able to bring in 3 shipments of slings, like Christmas in March.

First came 7 P.sazimai + 1 L.parahybana.1 of the P.sazimai had escaped during shipping and was never found, another died by the next morning. Sad day.

Then a few days later 10+1 A.geniculata arrived along with 6 A.seemanni. The most beautiful blue phase A.seemanni...I was very happy with the quality. Though the delivery was an overnight shipment, the heat pack had failed and the package arrived cold. It’s taken several days, but the A.geniculatas have recovered nicely, no loses. While the A.seemanni seemed to be completely unshaded by the experience.

Finally 8 D.diamantinensis came in after a grueling 5 hrs of the package being lost enroute to its final destination, then being sent out for delivery, instead of being held for pickup...and finally being taken back to the depot, to loaded up and sent out again...all while a blizzard was arriving in the next 8 hours.

I must say that the speed which D.diamantinensis are noted for...totally true.

At the end of the day, and several adult beverages...I think that I've recovered nicely.  

Since all the arrivals have settled in, they have been moulting like popcorn...crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

There was an opening in the weather allowing overnight temperatures to allow shipping.

I brought in 3 shipments in 7 days, emotional highs and lows...though mostly highs.

My P.sazimai arrived first.




There were 7 in the shipment. They were supposed to be 3/4” slings, they arrived at more like 3/8” slings. 1 escaped during shipping...all I had was an empty container. Then 1 sling died over night. So hard emotions.

My A.geniculatas arrived next.




There were 10 + 1 slings in the order. Most of them burrowed right away, a couple created open pit mining operations.




...and about 1/2 of them have moulted. 

Along with the A.geniculatas, there were 6 A.seemanni, blue phase.




Amazing blue hues on all the slings, some very bright...others more subdued.

The next day, 8 D.diamantinensis slings arrived. This shipment was a fiasco...I don’t want to explain it again. Suffice it to say it was a very trying day.




These little guys have amazing appetites for such little spiders. This one finished a pinhead B.lateralis, the cream colored clump is the bolus. By the look it might moult soon.




I ordered the D.diamantinensis at 1/2”, a couple were that size, most were considerably smaller. 

So 3 shipments in 7 days. Lots of emotions, some good...others not do good. But I get to learn how to care for and really teeny tiny slings...so new skill set in the offing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

I told myself I was gonna wait before getting any more Ts, and I really intended on sticking to it. Buuuuuut then had a couple mature males pass away and came into a little extra money, so decided to treat myself with a species I've been eyeballing for years now and snagged a lovely little juvie female Kochiana brunnipes. Also grabbed the absolute _tiniest _Cyriocosmus leetzi sling, maybe 1/8th of an inch in DLS. Can't wait to watch the little bugger grow into those pretty colors and patterns!


Kirby, 0.1.0 K. brunnipes;








October, 0.0.1 C. leetzi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

Finally found a confirmed female Brachypelma auratum with perfect size (for me) 2,5cm BL yesterday.  A very rare Brachy in Germany.
Payed 65€ including express delivery.


----------



## mjzheng

Two baby P.cancerides for my birthday


----------



## PGRVII

Just got a 1"+ H.pulchripes! Not shipped yet but super excited all the same. Time to start a new enclosure build...


----------



## abexoskeleton

N. incei GCF female. She will be in heavy webbing competition with my small balfie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I ordered this cute little guy and he arrived 2 days ago. Just under 2in DLS. It's a T. violaceus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulaguy776

I got a rose hair two days ago new to me it's my 4th t


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Meet Carmen, a P. auratus! She's in heavy premolt right now but her beautiful gold carapace still shines through. I got her as a birthday gift. I'm in love with this species already. She's been at the pet shop for a very long time and I've always contemplated getting her, but today I finally had the chance .


----------



## arachnidgill

0.0.1 Phormictopus platus
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius violaceus

Phormictopus platus


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Yesterday I picked up a 1.25in C. huahini sling from my local exotics shop. I'm excited because this is my first Chilobrachys species & also my first Asian terrestrial/ fossorial. So far I'm impressed with this little spider. I was expecting it to be much more shy and reclusive, but nope. It's bold, out and about, and a fierce little predator. It immediately gobbled down a baby cricket. I saw this species at a reptile expo earlier this year and thought it was beautiful but ended up choosing something else instead. This is going to be my last tarantula for a while (Well, maybe..) and now I have a more well rounded collection.


----------



## Tyler Lawrence

A couple of days ago I got a A.seemani, P.cambridgei, N.incei, and a L.parahybana.
All slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Picked up two OBT slings from my LPS, as well as this C. vonwirthi. I really need to stop it with the Asian Fossorials, but I’m more likely than not going to go back today and get the other one, haha.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

No new additions lately, but I'm trying to talk myself out of an A. bicoloratum, B. auratum and B. boehmei. And another T. albo, because you can never have too many floofballs lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

I knew I shouldn’t have gotten the other one....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## EpicEpic

Picked up today:

2 slings:

G. pulchripes
T. pruriens 

1 sub adult female:

C. leetzi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Picked up a teeny tiny B. auratum sling today from my local pet shop. I'm prepared for the slow growth, but it'll be worth it in the end because this is a species that I've always wanted since I came into the hobby and started researching tarantulas. I'm excited!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Metallattorney

Recently added a g. pulchra and a b. emilia.  Only about 2" on each.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Metallattorney said:


> Recently added a g. pulchra and a b. emilia.  Only about 2" on each.


Love the B. emilia! Very pretty colors, even at that size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jess S

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> No new additions lately, but I'm trying to talk myself out of an A. bicoloratum, B. auratum and B. boehmei. And another T. albo, because you can never have too many floofballs lol.


Let me talk you right in to that B auratum! You'll have no regrets lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Jess S said:


> Let me talk you right in to that B auratum! You'll have no regrets lol


Oh I'm sure it would be a great addition. But I'm also supposed to be saving to buy a house so... but one more can't hurt, right? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> Oh I'm sure it would be a great addition. But I'm also supposed to be saving to buy a house so... but one more can't hurt, right? lol


I'm right with you, enabling away  

They are beautiful T's.  I've got a sling, it'll be a long time before it gets those beautiful red knees. But it's going to be worth the wait. 

When I first got it, it was constantly wandering the enclosure walls chewing away at the airholes, but once settled, very much calmed down. Now it's one of my calmest slings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I agree. It's definitely worth the wait, even if it is going to take several years to grow. In my opinion they're one of the most beautiful tarantulas. I was in awe of it the first time I saw one in a photo. An adult would be my holy grail of tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic

Couldn't help myself.....

Added a genic to the collection!

Local breeder...no shipping...can't beat that!!!

Got back into the hobby less than a month ago...

Up to 6

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Plese Exotics

I recently added an adult P fasciata pair and a little two inch female Homoeomma sp blue. I’m excited to get to work with these fasciata.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Just add these guys:
5 C. darlingi
3 T. cf. brunneus
6 T. violaceus
1 X. sp. "Blue"

All slings, and all were gave to me as gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amimia

Unpacked 3 new slings today!
1/2" H. gigas
1/2" C. sp Vietnam Blue 
1" A. geniculata

Super excited about them, they're already burrowing and webbing and doing T stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Got a juvenile female B. klaasi last week. It wasn't cheap, but I love the way they look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic

nicodimus22 said:


> Got a juvenile female B. klaasi last week. It wasn't cheap, but I love the way they look.


Congrats! They shouldn't be cheap! Depending on your age, she might outlive YOU! haha...enjoy!!!


----------



## MightyVlork

I'm new on here. Did some quarantine shopping and here are the new additions, at least the 8 legged ones...

B. hamorri
L. parahybana
T. albopilosum
P. sazimai
A. pacficius 
P. regius Orange Phase

Cheers folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic

MightyVlork said:


> I'm new on here. Did some quarantine shopping and here are the new additions, at least the 8 legged ones...
> 
> B. hamorri
> L. parahybana
> T. albopilosum
> P. sazimai
> A. pacficius
> P. regius Orange Phase
> 
> Cheers folks!


Very very nice mix! Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantula1996

Received two T. blondis yesterday because of a super sale and could pass them up, they are about 2-3 inches each and I love them dearly already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I picked up this little C. cyanopubescens sling today. Very cute and a great eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Newest editions is a Psalmopoeus irminia and a cambridgei! Already so fascinated with these two little guys and picked  them up from a local breeder! Gotta love no 50 dollar shipping on slings ! Watching them happily dig burrows And fling dirt right into the water bowls was so cute!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

In January, I sent my mature male _Idiothele mira_ to @Jasbury, who has a mature female.  Today three of his offspring arrived.  I can't wait to see them build their little trap doors.

Slings:
  

Dad:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## LazyWorldDestroyer

My first T ever came in today. This is Tortuga my Caribena Versicolor. He/She is settling in very nicely. Very relaxed exploring and lately has spent the past hour cleaning itself extensively.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

LazyWorldDestroyer said:


> My first T ever came in today. This is my Caribena Versicolor. He/She is settling in very nicely. Very relaxed exploring and lately has spent the past hour cleaning itself extensively.
> View attachment 345358


Where is your ventilation?? Is it only on the top?


----------



## LazyWorldDestroyer

Smotzer said:


> Where is your ventilation?? Is it only on the top?


No there are side vents as well. Don't worry I read all about the importance of cross ventilation  for this species. I appreciate the concern


----------



## Smotzer

LazyWorldDestroyer said:


> No there are side vents as well. Don't worry I read all about the importance of cross ventilation  for this species. I appreciate the concern


Okay just looking out cause I can’t see any in your photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney

B. Cabocla sling added today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chebe6886

5x M. balfouri, extra small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachalakin

A C sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Newtot

I got a Acanthoscurria  sp ferina  today female, at least that's what it was sold to me as. She is pretty but getting ready to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

After some thorough research and careful deliberation over the last few months, today I picked up a S. calceatum sling. It's extremely tiny but looks healthy and ate a mealworm chunk immediately. This was one of the species I've always been the most interested in, but the bite reports and their reputation as being unpredictable and lightning fast scared me away for a long time. After looking at them online for months, today there were slings available at my local pet shop and I decided to go for it. I'm cautious but at the same time very excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## menkent

Last week I got a juvenile A seemanni, a 1.5" T verdezi, and a tiny Aphonopelma moellendorfi sling that I just love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Received _Cyriocosmus giganteus_, _Cyriocosmus sellatus_ and _Pterinopelma sazimai_ slings yesterday. (That's 5 _Cyriocosmus_ species for me now!) So excited for them to grow up! Luckily the _Cyriocosmus_ slings are not crazy small anymore, yet still really tiny.

_C. giganteus_:



_C. sellatus_:



_P. sazimai_:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Got 3 new additions yesterday;

Tiny little B. albiceps sling that I look forward to spending an ice age before it actually looks like its species.




And a 1.1 pair of Linothele megatheloides; the male matured early this month, and while the female definitely has some room to grow she should be ready to rock. Gonna give them both time to settle and feed up the female before trying to pair, hopefully I get a sac out of them!

The female, who has already webbed a crazy amount.



And the male, who is incredibly leggy. I kind of underestimated just how large he would be. His body is roughly the same size as the female's if not a little smaller, but he's definitely got some leg span on her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachalakin

Arachnophoric said:


> Got 3 new additions yesterday;
> 
> Tiny little B. albiceps sling that I look forward to spending an ice age before it actually looks like its species.
> 
> View attachment 346594
> 
> 
> And a 1.1 pair of Linothele megatheloides; the male matured early this month, and while the female definitely has some room to grow she should be ready to rock. Gonna give them both time to settle and feed up the female before trying to pair, hopefully I get a sac out of them!
> 
> The female, who has already webbed a crazy amount.
> View attachment 346595
> 
> 
> And the male, who is incredibly leggy. I kind of underestimated just how large he would be. His body is roughly the same size as the female's if not a little smaller, but he's definitely got some leg span on her.
> View attachment 346596


The  T Albo will grow quickly IMHO,  it is actually the fastest growing T i have in my collection,  however it was labeled "honduran curly" at a reptile show i went to last year and acquired as a 1/2 in sling, now less than a year later It is 2 inches at least ,  happy T'ing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Brachalakin said:


> The  T Albo will grow quickly IMHO,  it is actually the fastest growing T i have in my collection,  however it was labeled "honduran curly" at a reptile show i went to last year and acquired as a 1/2 in sling, now less than a year later It is 2 inches at least ,  happy T'ing


Yes, a T. albo would grow relatively quickly, but not a B. albiceps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brachalakin

Thekla said:


> Yes, a T. albo would grow relatively quickly, but not a B. albiceps.


Oh dang, my bad, too quickly I read, lol, you do have some time on your hands,  but jelly for sure as your unicorn is on my list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Brachalakin said:


> Oh dang, my bad, too quickly I read, lol, you do have some time on your hands,  but jelly for sure as your unicorn is on my list


Lol yup. I'm tired of holding out for a larger specimen that isn't ridiculously overpriced, and my G. pulchra have taught me patience when it comes to growth.


----------



## Brachalakin

Arachnophoric said:


> Lol yup. I'm tired of holding out for a larger specimen that isn't ridiculously overpriced, and my G. pulchra have taught me patience when it comes to growth.


True that,  lol, my pet rock (g pulchra) hasn't eaten or even surfaced in 4 weeks, and of course as a helicopter T parent i want to know what's going on, how you doing, lol, no response, ah the joys of parenting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Ordered a Eupalestrus campestratus sling today! One of the 4 on my "I want" list so I'm super excited!


----------



## Nephrite

Just wanted to flex the new addition, because she is gorgeous!

Love coloration and of course, an insane hair kicker haha.

Classic brachypelma.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Nice, my girl just moulted, I got a broken one though as she almost never kicks hairs  














0.1 Brachypelma boehmei



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 16, 2020
__ 1
__
boehmei
brachypelma
brachypelma boehmei
female
juvenile
juvenile female
mexican fire leg




						Armor rocking her new suit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Chebe6886

Yeh This is the one Brachypelma I’m in love with. Ordered two slings a while back but only one survived shipping. Hopefully I get lucky

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## purplephilia

The Grym Reaper said:


> Nice, my girl just moulted, I got a broken one though as she almost never kicks hairs


The Grym Reaper: Island of Broken Ts

@Nephrite Hey I recognize that crazy girl (saw her on your Insta).


----------



## Nephrite

The Grym Reaper said:


> Nice, my girl just moulted, I got a broken one though as she almost never kicks hairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
> 
> 
> 
> __ The Grym Reaper
> __ Jul 16, 2020
> __ 1
> __
> boehmei
> brachypelma
> brachypelma boehmei
> female
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> mexican fire leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armor rocking her new suit.


Man I wish mine was “broken” . Very gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite

purplephilia said:


> The Grym Reaper: Island of Broken Ts
> 
> @Nephrite Hey I recognize that crazy girl (saw her on your Insta).


Oh we have each other on Insta? Small world! Who are you on there?


----------



## purplephilia

Nephrite said:


> Oh we have each other on Insta? Small world! Who are you on there?


8.legged.squee


----------



## The Grym Reaper

purplephilia said:


> The Grym Reaper: Island of Broken Ts


I think they take after me tbh


----------



## Nephrite

Just got a B. Boehmei 6" female yesterday for a great deal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

A few recent additions for me: 

0.1 _Grammostola pulchra_
0.1 _Psalmopoeus irminia_
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_
0.0.2 _Psalmopoeus victori_
0.0.2 _Monocentropus balfouri_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
My latest additions are:
0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.1 Neoholothele incei Gold
0.1 Hapalopus sp Colombia large
0.0.5 Pseudhapalopus sp colombia
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Cupiennius salei
The last 3 slings are freebies. 
Also waiting on delivery of
0.0.5 Davus pentaloris 
0.0.4 Cyriocosmus elegance 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi all
> My latest additions are:
> 0.1 Davus pentaloris
> 0.1 Neoholothele incei Gold
> 0.1 Hapalopus sp Colombia large
> 0.0.5 Pseudhapalopus sp colombia
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
> 0.0.1 Cupiennius salei
> The last 3 slings are freebies.
> Also waiting on delivery of
> 0.0.5 Davus pentaloris
> 0.0.4 Cyriocosmus elegance
> Regards Konstantin


Nice choices. All of the tarantulas you ordered are on my wish list. I'm jealous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nephrite

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi all
> My latest additions are:
> 0.1 Davus pentaloris
> 0.1 Neoholothele incei Gold
> 0.1 Hapalopus sp Colombia large
> 0.0.5 Pseudhapalopus sp colombia
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
> 0.0.1 Cupiennius salei
> The last 3 slings are freebies.
> Also waiting on delivery of
> 0.0.5 Davus pentaloris
> 0.0.4 Cyriocosmus elegance
> Regards Konstantin


What a nice haul!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I bought female GBB, around 2,5", and also similar sized female b. hamorii. GBB underwent a molt during shipping but seems ok, she is so beautiful. I've hardly seen the other girl because she bolted to her hide and closed the entrance. 

I'm a new owner and they seemed ok for my level. I've already had a p. cambridgei since April, it's not a typical tarantula for a beginner, but it was a freebie. This time I also got some interesting freebies (they are all tiny slings):
- another p. cambridgei,
- n. incei x2,
- n. chromatus,
- c. elegans.
One of the n. incei is a true devil's spawn. Yesterday, during unpacking it bit a brush I was using to coax him into his new home. As it was a freebie I only did quick research before housing it, it wasn't the best so I prepared a better house. The moment I opened the lid it ran up my arm.  I was half expecting it so I was doing it in a big container so it wasn't very bad, but still... The good thing is it's only 1/4". The second n. incei looks scared to death and hardly moves.


----------



## KenNet

0.1.1 Monocentropus balfouri.
3" female and a 1" sling. Hoping for the sling to be a male...

0.0.2 Omothymus schioedtei, 1"
Cutest slings ever?

0.0.2 Sericopelma sp. El Copé, 1"
First time I see those and they don't disappoint.

Will try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## vicareux

Finally got myself a C. Versicolor sling,my 3rd tarantula and my first arboreal. Also a seashell made a perfect water dish!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frogdaddy

vicareux said:


> Finally got myself a C. Versicolor sling,my 3rd tarantula and my first arboreal. Also a seashell made a perfect water dish!
> View attachment 355199


Might that seashell leach too much calcium carbonate into the water?

I got a new A. seemanni last week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicareux

Frogdaddy said:


> Might that seashell leach too much calcium carbonate into the water?


I did not think of that,thankfully it did not drink from it yet. I removed the seashell and i will proceed to sprikle drops on its webs until it gets big enough for a proper water dish. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Thanks to some lightning quick species confirmation from @Liquifin I picked up this juvenile B. emilia today. Lucky #7! Unsexed but I went ahead and named it Gretchen anyway, if it ends up being male I don't mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Royalty

I have a few coming in tomorrow and I already want a  Chilobrachys sp Blue xD I already have a small  Chilobrachys fimbriatus that I love!


----------



## spideyspinneret78

A few days ago I picked up a 1in C. versicolor sling from my local exotics shop. I named it "Nebula" because of its brilliant colors! Can't wait until this little guy gets its adult coloration.


----------



## Nephrite

Just picked up a brachypelma baumgarteni advertised as a brachypelma boehmei, pretty sweet deal!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Himotas

Himotas said:


> Im new here and also i start this hobby again after 4years break. I was kind a big tarantula keeper (+100 pieces) in Finland. Here is list of the last two month when i start feed to my addiction:
> 0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
> 0.1.1 Poecilotheria Regalis
> 0.0.2 Poecilotheria Rufilata
> 0.0.2 Pocilotheria subfusca sp. lowland
> 0.0.2 Poecilotheria miranda
> 0.0.2 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
> 0.0.3 Poecilotheria metallica
> 1.1 Poecilotheria formosa
> 
> My new T's come in this week, mayby they are here in saturday. Order list was:
> 0.1 Davus pentaloris
> 0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
> 0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
> 0.0.2 Poecilotheria vittata


Some new T's:
0.0.2 Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca highland
0.0 1 Omothymus violaceopes
0.0.1 Lampropelma niggerium
0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus victori
0.0.1 Pseudoclamoris gigas

I just put new order in spidersworld.eu, first time ever Mystery box option 3.. So exciting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Behold, my new children!

A confirmed female Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra (Bumble Bee), which is a species I’ve wanted for a long, long time. I’ve named her Splendiferous Finch (Northwestern University). She chilled on this cork bark for about four hours today.


Thrixopelma pruriens (Peruvian Green Velvet) Oscar the Grouch, who was so relaxed I thought it was dead for a minute:


Confirmed female Thrixopelma ockerti (Peruvian Flame Rump) Berry Tart, who would like me to know that NOT ONLY is her butt full of web, but it’s also covered in plenty of hairs she will HAPPILY kick at me!:


And these guys are all tiny slings so the enclosures aren’t super exciting:
Neoholothele incei gold (Trinidad Olive) Mr/Ms Lemon Merengue
Neoholothele incei olive (Trinidad Olive) Lady/Lord Key Lime
2 Tliltocatl albopilosus. A Honduran, Beanie Eyelash, and a Nicaraguan, Curly Fry

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CommanderBacon

New spider day! New spider day!

3 Idiothele mira!
3 Theraphosinae sp. Panama!
3 Cyriocosmus elegans!


*incoherent screaming*

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## JenniePennie

I've been searching for Theraphosinae sp Panama forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

JenniePennie said:


> I've been searching for Theraphosinae sp Panama forever!


A few people have produced sacs recently. Microwilderness should have them soon or now from the same sac mine are from. I know at least one other individual who produced a sac that will probably be available in about a month, but I don't know who will be vending those slings yet.


----------



## CommanderBacon

I received five more today (it has been an unexpectedly heavy month for new spiders for me)!

I sent my mature male Acanthoscurria geniculata off on a sexytime adventure on the east coast in December. There was a sac from the union, and I was sent five spiderlings from it. They're adorable and I love them!




Is there a family resemblance??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KenNet

That A g looks so different from the one I have. How to know if it's "pure"?


----------



## CommanderBacon

RdTFly said:


> That A g looks so different from the one I have. How to know if it's "pure"?


It's 2nd instar so it doesn't have any color yet. The father looked dramatically different when he matured than he did before he matured.

What do you mean by "pure"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jackSp

hello guys im new to the hobby and to this forum my first additions..poecilotheria now she molted and i can t take a good pic

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KenNet

CommanderBacon said:


> It's 2nd instar so it doesn't have any color yet. The father looked dramatically different when he matured than he did before he matured.
> 
> What do you mean by "pure"?


Ah, ok. I thought he was bigger.
I have read that there are at least two different color variants, hence my question on how to know it's "pure" and not a mix of those two.
My female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Well, here he was after his penultimate molt, if this makes you more comfortable, @RdTFly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Ordered trio of Psalmopoeus victori, cambridgei and irminia. But they came as a quartet, with a P. reduncus as a freebie. 
This little P. victori is the biggest bolter I’ve had so far, she just likes running and jumping around everywhere except for her new home.













Psalmopoeus reduncus



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 9, 2020
__ 1


















Psalmopoeus irminia



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 9, 2020
__ 1


















Psalmopoeus victori



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 9, 2020



						What a runner it is!
					
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 9, 2020

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

This gorgeous girl arrived today and has a future date with my mature male after she gets some time to settle in and eat.   

0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia M6 (ex. metallica) - Rom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

CommanderBacon said:


> Behold, my new children!
> 
> A confirmed female Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra (Bumble Bee), which is a species I’ve wanted for a long, long time. I’ve named her Splendiferous Finch (Northwestern University). She chilled on this cork bark for about four hours today.
> 
> Thrixopelma pruriens (Peruvian Green Velvet) Oscar the Grouch, who was so relaxed I thought it was dead for a minute:
> 
> Confirmed female Thrixopelma ockerti (Peruvian Flame Rump) Berry Tart, who would like me to know that NOT ONLY is her butt full of web, but it’s also covered in plenty of hairs she will HAPPILY kick at me!:
> 
> And these guys are all tiny slings so the enclosures aren’t super exciting:
> Neoholothele incei gold (Trinidad Olive) Mr/Ms Lemon Merengue
> Neoholothele incei olive (Trinidad Olive) Lady/Lord Key Lime
> 2 Tliltocatl albopilosus. A Honduran, Beanie Eyelash, and a Nicaraguan, Curly Fry


The way you name your tarantulas is hilarious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danzog

Just picked up a c. Versicolor which is a joy to watch, also got a C. huahini as a freebie, he's a  fast little bugger, both slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

They are so beautiful! Maybe they are the "poster child" for someone who needs to see them in real. 
Thank you for your pictures!


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Avicularia juruensis M2 and Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati arriving today in the mail! I'm so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychocircus91

P. Regalis and P Muticus, as I slowly rebuild a collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lazaru

P.muticus 
H.pulcipripes
S .calceatum 
All females around the 7-8 cm 
Thats me finished for a good while I've reached capacity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

If got 3 birupes simoroxigorum, two monocentropus balfouri, and one Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. I can’t wait for the b. Simoroxigorum to grow up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hoxter

Got myself Megaphobema mesomelas, Xenesthis immanis and got a freebie Thrixopelma ockerti (from what I remember, need to confirm again with the seller) sling. Really happy with them! 
I really wanted to get Euathlus manicata and Phormictopus sp. bayahibe but first one was too small and grows too long for me to keep feeders just for that one and the latter... well, they forgot to bring them D: might have to order online then,

Anyways, here are pics of new 3 beauties.













Thrixopelma ockerti



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 20, 2020


















Xenesthis immanis



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 20, 2020


















Megaphobema mesomelas



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 20, 2020



						munching on a roach

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Jess S

Hoxter said:


> Got myself Megaphobema mesomelas, Xenesthis immanis and got a freebie Thrixopelma ockerti (from what I remember, need to confirm again with the seller) sling. Really happy with them!
> I really wanted to get Euathlus manicata and Phormictopus sp. bayahibe but first one was too small and grows too long for me to keep feeders just for that one and the latter... well, they forgot to bring them D: might have to order online then,
> 
> Anyways, here are pics of new 3 beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrixopelma ockerti
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hoxter
> __ Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenesthis immanis
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hoxter
> __ Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaphobema mesomelas
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hoxter
> __ Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> munching on a roach


Very nice indeed. I have M robustum and while mesomelas is even more stunning, I think robustum is gorgeous even as a sling.

Nice freebie you got too.


----------



## Hoxter

Jess S said:


> Very nice indeed. I have M robustum and while mesomelas is even more stunning, I think robustum is gorgeous even as a sling.
> 
> Nice freebie you got too.


M. robustum are amazing as well, although mine's a coward running away every time I try to take a peek at her. Not to mention a photo shoot   

I haven't heard much about them but I bet I won't be disappointed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darklittlelady

Picking up my 2nd T tomorrow, an LP sling. I'm so excited!!! My first sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

On Sunday I went to Repticon and picked up three new slings.

Two are _Ceratogyrus marshalli_, largely because I miss my big female that passed away in June.  (Hopefully at least one will be female.)
 

The third sling is a _Selenocosmia crassipes_, which I happily purchased on impulse, because it's one of the few Australian tarantulas available here, I don't see them often, and I remembered how much @RezonantVoid likes his.

Unfortunately, I have not yet gotten a photo of the little speed demon.  It's pretty bolty, and I didn't want to take my eyes/hands away to mess with the camera, and as soon as I got it into its new enclosure, it hid under a leaf.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Juvenile female B. boehmei arrived today along with two teeny little T. albo slings. The slings don't seem keen to move from their little travel vials (I always just let my Ts come out of their travel containers when they feel comfortable) but I'm hoping they will soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

A friend of mine just gave me a few gifts.

_Acanthoscurria gomesiana



Grammostola grossa



Grammostola rosea



Acanthoscurria cf. musculosa



Tliltocatl albopilosus



Xenesthis immanis

_

And this one that don't know the species. She's so thin, hope I can recover her.

_Haplopelma sp.



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hoxter

Arachnid Addicted said:


> A friend of mine just gave me a few gifts.
> 
> _Acanthoscurria gomesiana
> View attachment 361157
> 
> 
> Grammostola grossa
> View attachment 361163
> 
> 
> Grammostola rosea
> View attachment 361159
> 
> 
> Acanthoscurria cf. musculosa
> View attachment 361160
> 
> 
> Tliltocatl albopilosus
> View attachment 361158
> 
> 
> Xenesthis immanis
> View attachment 361161
> _
> 
> And this one that don't know the species. She's so thin, hope I can recover her.
> 
> _Haplopelma sp.
> View attachment 361156
> 
> View attachment 361162
> _


Those are really nice new additions! I'm jealous haha


----------



## rusted180

Yup yup!!!!!
Finally moved in to my new home after much much drama... long story. I hate real estate..
But to celebrate i got these two from my local dealer in CA! It's a blessing to have a brick and mortar invert store! 

1. Macrothele yaginumai - japanese funnel web spider
2. P murinus tcf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rusted180

Oh yeah i just got another one hahahahaha! My wife caught me a false widow!


----------



## USNGunner

I just got a C. Leetzi.  I'm excited about that.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

Ran into this 1.5"dls gbb unexpectedly.  I have been wanting one for some time and just couldn't pass up on it. Dont worry,  it's in a new home now and out of this cup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

0.0.2 Bonnetina cyaneifemur. (I waited sooooo long to finally get those. )

0.1.2 Encyocratella olivacea.

0.0.2 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay (Adding 2 to the the 2 I have)

0.0.2 Orphnaecus sp. Cebu. New Orphnaecus sp. for me.

0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. mascara. I guess "mascara" is the name of the area, just like P. sp. Machala, P. sp. Manabi and so forth... But I don't find this area called "mascara". Should it be "Macará"? Appreciate any info on where this P. sp. origin from 

0.0.2 Ischnothele caudata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I really need to stop saying “oh I have no more room I can’t get more spiders I’m done I’m done!!” because today I got a Nhandu chromatus. Her name’s Lucille


----------



## Darklittlelady

Picked up an H. colombia sling at Repticon yesterday! I've wanted one for a while and tis the season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Latesr additions for me.
Theraphosinae sp panama slings @Jess S 




and Neischnocolus sp. Panama ( Ami sp Panama ) microscopic slings





 All housed in 1oz condiment pot with 3 cm diameter. 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Jess S

@Konstantin Konstantinov they are wonderful! I've been trying to track them down for ages. Hoping mine arrive safely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

@Jess S 
Im sure they will.
Only was able to take the pic with the brush  due to them being slowed down due to cold shipping.It took me an hour to get 9 slings out of the vials in slow motion  but they much lively now.Proper freaked out as you know.lol
Its all well if it ends well I guess. Hahaha 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

I will post some pics later but over the past two weeks, I have gained 5 specimens:
1. C. cyaneopubescens (GBB)
2. T. albopilosum (Nicaraguan)
3. C. ephobopus (Blue Fang) x2
4. T. ockerti

May have a hobby form Curly coming tomorrow as a rescue too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica Danielle

Began this hobby around 8 months or so ago and have only fell more in love since. Hopefully I’ll have a huge collection one day of various tarantulas and true spiders. Absolutely love this forum & so far has been the best resource for this hobby! The arachnid addiction is very much so real and very much so strong! 

So far in my small beginner collection I have:
_Tliltocatl albopilosus 
Avicularia metallica _(newest addition)
_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammastola pulchra 
Brachypelma emilia_

Added a couple photos of my *Honduran Curlyhair *and my *Greenbottle Blue*. Both have been amazing starter species!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

Since it has been *checks calendar* a month and a half since I got any new Ts, apparently it was time. 

Today I received three gorgeous spiders from the Marxi species group of Aphonopelma as well as an Aphonopelma gabeli female, who is just gorgeous.

Here she is, in all of her huge chelicerae glory!:



Here is the amazing Aphonopelma peloncillo, a confirmed female so beautiful it makes me want to cry:



An Aphonopelma madera sling that gave me the butt and did not want to come out of the vial when I moved her to a smaller enclosure:



And a wee little A catalina sling that I needed to set up an even smaller enclosure for. It zipped right in and I might never see it again.

Anyway, the adults were set up with temporary digs. I'm getting deeper enclosures next week that I plan to set them up with more permanent homes in, so they don't get any fancy leaf litter for now.

God they are so pretty!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Frogdaddy

12 T's arriving on Thursday. 
I won't be able to sleep the next few nights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Hoxter

Sexed juvenile female Caribena versicolor. Came very energetic and so hungry that she wanted to eat my brush

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ordered these

View media item 73412












Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 20, 2020
__
lava tarantula
panama red
sling
sp. "panama"
theraphosinae
theraphosinae sp. "panama"




						New arrival.
					
















Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 20, 2020
__ 3
__
lava tarantula
panama red
sling
sp. "panama"
theraphosinae
theraphosinae sp. "panama"




						New arrival.
					




And got this little one as a freebie.













Davus pentaloris



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 20, 2020
__
davus
davus pentaloris
guatemalan tiger rump
pentaloris
sling




						New arrival/surprise freebie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

They're here!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Frogdaddy said:


> They're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363646


What did you get?


----------



## Frogdaddy

CommanderBacon said:


> What did you get?


1x Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian White Knee 
1x Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican Fire Leg
1x Chromatopelma cyanopubescens - Green Bottle Blue 
1x Grammostola iheringi - Entre Rios
1x Grammostola pulchra "quirogui" - Brazilian Black
1x Grammostola rosea - True Rose Hair 
1x Harpactira pulchripes - Golden Blue Leg Baboon 
1x Nhandu chromatus - Brazilian Red & White
1x Pterinochilus murinus - OBT
1x Pterinopelma sazimai - Brazilian Blue 
1x Tliltocatl vagans - Mexican Red Rump
1x Nhandu tripepii - Brazilian Giant Blonde

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Frogdaddy said:


> 1x Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian White Knee
> 1x Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican Fire Leg
> 1x Chromatopelma cyanopubescens - Green Bottle Blue
> 1x Grammostola iheringi - Entre Rios
> 1x Grammostola pulchra "quirogui" - Brazilian Black
> 1x Grammostola rosea - True Rose Hair
> 1x Harpactira pulchripes - Golden Blue Leg Baboon
> 1x Nhandu chromatus - Brazilian Red & White
> 1x Pterinochilus murinus - OBT
> 1x Pterinopelma sazimai - Brazilian Blue
> 1x Tliltocatl vagans - Mexican Red Rump
> 1x Nhandu tripepii - Brazilian Giant Blonde


Nice! Excdellent choices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KenNet

@The Grym Reaper
Beautiful spiders! Love to see how tiny they really are as slings.


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

My order just came in! First time getting spiders online, had only gotten them locally before.
I'd ordered:
Macrothele yaginumai (it's so tiny!)
Poecilotheria metallica
Haplocosmia himalayana
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (I somehow hadn't gotten one before now)

It was a bit of a pain getting them out of their vials, but I coaxed them out in the end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

Great choice! Just cut the end of the vial with a scissor and gently push them out. I always recommend that it's good to give them access to water. Not an expert, but from my experience, shipping makes all spiders seems to arrive more or less dehydrated. Water is good.


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

I got one of my dream Ts yesterday at a local exotics shop in town.. Brachypelma klaasi! Which is great because it's been months since I've gotten a new spider and the reptile show that's held in October was cancelled due to covid. The B klaasi is pretty shy, but I got a good look at it this morning. Not sure of sex yet; the photo is kind of awful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux

Got this pretty little specimen today - a juvenile male N. Chromatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

In the last week I've added
2 x phormictopus sp green
1 x phormictopus sp purple
1 x Pseudhaplopus sp colombia
2 x Bonnetina cyaneifemur
2 x Eresus walkenaeri

All are slings (1 of the P. sp. green is a juvi) from 3 different vendors

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I saw this beautiful adult female A. chalcodes at the pet shop and just couldn't resist. This is a photo of her at the store...she's in a more appropriate enclosure now. A bit of an impulse buy but I don't regret it in the slightest. I just need to come up with a name for her now, so if any has ideas please chime in!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## vicareux

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I just need to come up with a name for her now, so if any has ideas please chime in!


Santa Ana! As in dry winds that blow from mexico through deserty west of the US,where the spider lives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

My new pal. I should have looked closer as once he was cupped, I noticed the tibial hooks. He's kind of small I thought for a MM LP. 

Now for the cornstarch....they cupped him before I reached the store and evidently as she was putting the lid on , he stuck a leg out. He's doing fine and seepage has stopped. He's just gonna be wearing some starch for a while.

His set up was horrible which triggered the impulse buy and then the halved the price for damaged goods. He'll live like a king for the next year or so.... wish we had more time together though. 

All of the stress must have made him thirsty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I saw this beautiful adult female A. chalcodes at the pet shop and just couldn't resist. This is a photo of her at the store...she's in a more appropriate enclosure now. A bit of an impulse buy but I don't regret it in the slightest. I just need to come up with a name for her now, so if any has ideas please chime in!


I'm so jealous you can find one like that in the US. All we have in Poland are tiny slings that are on the rare side anyways. 
Anyways, she's really pretty and I hope you two can get along!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Many many years I´have bought only sexed juvie females. And right now I´ve ordered 2 Phormictopus dominican purple (cautus) first instar.
Costs 50€ for both Ts + over night shipping 17,50€. I hope for one male and one female, never kept a Phormic species before, cancerides and atrichomatus is not 
my thing, but when I saw this purple beautys in Toms videos, I knew I must get these to my small collection. 

Want to keep my collection small, 12-15 T´s are okay, thatswhy I have to choose wisley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

Added a 3rd A Steindachneri to the collection
So I have 1 Adult Female and 2 Juveniles, which I think are 1 Female and 1 Male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

I added a few more today. C. versicolor, T. albopilosus, and another P. murinus. All slings. 
Plus in the last few days I've collected a native lynx spider, a wolf spider, and a jumping spider, all unidentified at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Frogdaddy said:


> I added a few more today. C. versicolor, T. albopilosus, and another P. murinus. All slings.


Solid additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eukaryotic

I picked up this little GBB babe on Halloween! This is my first sling, but we are already considering getting a C. versicolor this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

BROS BROS BROs!!!

A friend of mine who is a tarantula vendor reached out to me the other day asking me if I wanted an adult female Brachypelma smithi! And I was like “uhhh YESS?? What do you want for it?”

Turns out that one of his customers had recently placed an order, but due to personal issues, he felt as though he would be unable to properly care for the spiders he ordered, and instead of a refund, he wanted my friend to find them a good home.

LOOK AT THIS ANGEL!!


SHE’S PERFECT!!
I have asked the gentleman to give her a name and promised to give him regular updates.

In addition to that, I picked up a B auratum and B klaasi sling. THEN my friend threw in a wolf spider.

And THEN!

He casually mentioned he had bought a mature male Avicularia minatrix in a collection he recently bought up. My female recently molted and has reached sexual maturity, so I immediately asked how much he wanted for him, and he just handed the little dude over to me for free. He just wants part of the sac.


I am deceased.

It’s like Christmas!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Hoxter

CommanderBacon said:


> BROS BROS BROs!!!
> 
> A friend of mine who is a tarantula vendor reached out to me the other day asking me if I wanted an adult female Brachypelma smithi! And I was like “uhhh YESS?? What do you want for it?”
> 
> Turns out that one of his customers had recently placed an order, but due to personal issues, he felt as though he would be unable to properly care for the spiders he ordered, and instead of a refund, he wanted my friend to find them a good home.
> 
> LOOK AT THIS ANGEL!!
> View attachment 365259
> 
> SHE’S PERFECT!!
> I have asked the gentleman to give her a name and promised to give him regular updates.
> 
> In addition to that, I picked up a B auratum and B klaasi sling. THEN my friend threw in a wolf spider.
> 
> And THEN!
> 
> He casually mentioned he had bought a mature male Avicularia minatrix in a collection he recently bought up. My female recently molted and has reached sexual maturity, so I immediately asked how much he wanted for him, and he just handed the little dude over to me for free. He just wants part of the sac.
> View attachment 365260
> 
> I am deceased.
> 
> It’s like Christmas!!


Oh wow, congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt Man

an A Bicoloratum may have followed me home yesterday, allegedly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Just picked up a G. pulchra sling, with enclosure, for $50! (I actually gave her $60, she looked like she was about to cry and I think she needed the $10 more than me.)

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Smotzer

CommanderBacon said:


> BROS BROS BROs!!!
> 
> A friend of mine who is a tarantula vendor reached out to me the other day asking me if I wanted an adult female Brachypelma smithi! And I was like “uhhh YESS?? What do you want for it?”
> 
> Turns out that one of his customers had recently placed an order, but due to personal issues, he felt as though he would be unable to properly care for the spiders he ordered, and instead of a refund, he wanted my friend to find them a good home.
> 
> LOOK AT THIS ANGEL!!
> View attachment 365259
> 
> SHE’S PERFECT!!
> I have asked the gentleman to give her a name and promised to give him regular updates.
> 
> In addition to that, I picked up a B auratum and B klaasi sling. THEN my friend threw in a wolf spider.
> 
> And THEN!
> 
> He casually mentioned he had bought a mature male Avicularia minatrix in a collection he recently bought up. My female recently molted and has reached sexual maturity, so I immediately asked how much he wanted for him, and he just handed the little dude over to me for free. He just wants part of the sac.
> View attachment 365260
> 
> I am deceased.
> 
> It’s like Christmas!!


What a day you had....!!! Congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rosenkrieger

I went into a reptile store to get my wife a ball python and walked out with her python and a 4"-5" GBB with full enclosure

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## SOLOKILLER2601

Matt Man said:


> Added a 3rd A Steindachneri to the collection
> So I have 1 Adult Female and 2 Juveniles, which I think are 1 Female and 1 Male


Ayyy congrats,


----------



## LD50

I'm picking up an Aphonopelma chalcodes, Tliltocal albopilosus, and Cyriopagopus Lividus later today at Repticon! I've always wanted a C. lividus and I'm finally going to have one  and possibly an OBT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian14

CommanderBacon said:


> I am deceased.


Spooky. A post from beyond the grave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt Man

SOLOKILLER2601 said:


> Ayyy congrats,


thanks. Hopefully the one juvenile is male and I can do some breeding when he matures
I just added an A Bicoloratum as well


----------



## LD50

Well, I'm in it for the long haul! Brought this beautiful A. chalcodes home today along with the C. lividus and T. albopilosus


----------



## Ian14

I picked up the last one I am getting for a while recently, a 3cm P irminia sling. Thats my little (well, 27 strong) collection of species i really wanted to keep complete.
I'm sure I will be adding to that in tbe future though!


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

3 new arrivals

A. hentzi



H. namaquensis



Orphnaecus sp. Philippines Negros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new T's recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


Well just so happens I picked up 2 new additions that's been on my most wanted list for a long time. I got a 1 1/4 inch Brachypelma emilia and a 1 inch Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

I thought the GBB was going to give me trouble from shipping into new enclosure but it was completely mellow, no bolting at all.

However my B. emilia decided to bite the bristles of the paint brush and never once kicked any hair. I'll call it shipping stress. They are absolutely gorgeous T's and I highly recommend them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

Changed/gave away 0.1 C. cyaneopubescens, 0.1 P. sazimai,  0.1 C. darlingi, 0.1 Chilobrachys sp. blue Vietnam and MM Pamphobeteus sp. mascara

against, 0.1 G. iheringi, 0.1 G. pulchripes, 0.0.1 G. pulchra and 0.0.2 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple (ex.cautus)

waited so long for G.iheringi and Purple Phormics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all.
Today received my newest addition to my collection. 5  microscopic slings Cyriocosmus leetzi all around 0.3cm with the biggest of them pushing 0.5cm
Must be masochist or sth as now have about 40 slings and only about 1/3 of them are around 1cm mark everything else is smaller. 
Exciting times ahead. lol
Few pics of the little buggers in 1oz pot with 3cm diameter.





@Jess S 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## matypants

Received a CITES imported B. smithi just  today. She’s my new favorite. Also got a CITES imported B. smithi sling to raise up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Still had newspaper dust on her. Aww

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## LD50

Well, here it is the tarantula that I've always wanted. I think this rounds out my Tarantulas and i'm happy with my pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HdLazarus

Picked up an X. immanis sling about a week ago, crossing my fingers for a female.


----------



## Craig73

Got an Idiothele Mira sling today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

LD50 said:


> Well, here it is the tarantula that I've always wanted.


What species is it?
P. muticus?


----------



## LD50

justanotherTkeeper said:


> What species is it?
> P. muticus?


Yes it is a P. muticus sling.


----------



## Arachnomaster

Hoping to get a grammastola pulchripes soon!


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Just acquired my first gbb sling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## TarantulaMel

Picked up 2 A.Moderatum slings. They are about 1.5-2 inches.
Got a really good deal on them, Paid $75 for both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisBo4

H. pulchripes, C. elegans, L. parahybana from Phoenix reptile expo this last weekend. Nice to have a few more slings!


----------



## Scp682

I'm waiting for the reptile expo in January since anything to do with the mail is just absolutely amazing currently 
However I got some slings a month ish ago and 2 just molted so i have pics

T albo and a ch dyscolus sp Vietnam Blue


----------



## Ic4ru577

I got my p sp rufus. Finally. I had been trying to get one from 2 diff vendors. All filled with drama. I won from an auction from first vendor only to have the T escaped before shipment when his cat knocked the enclosure. The second vendor sent me unsex juve instead of AF. I am glad when she is finally arrived. Gorgeous species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

Have a bunch coming tomorrow.
0.0.2 p. sazimai
0.0.2 C. vonwirthi
0.1.0 H. gigas
0.0.1 C. versicolor
0.0.1 P. platyomma
0.0.1 P. machala
0.0.1 M. robustum
0.0.1 H. pulchripes
0.0.1 P. atrichromatus
0.0.1 O. sp hati hati

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got a few. 

0.0.2. Euathlus manicata
0.0.5. Haplopelma lividum (currently C. lividus)
0.0.1. Harpactira baviana
0.0.1. Neischnocolus panamus
0.0.1. Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.5. Tityus fasciolatus
0.0.3. Tityus obscurus

0.1. Brachypelma emilia
0.1. Grammostola quirogai
0.2. Gramnostola rosea RCF
0.1. Tityus fasciolatus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyJ

ChrisBo4 said:


> H. pulchripes, C. elegans, L. parahybana from Phoenix reptile expo this last weekend. Nice to have a few more slings!


Nice to finally see a fellow hobbyist in the valley!! I also went to the Expo and picked up a few slings myself! 1 gbb, 1 Avic. Juronesis sp. Peru Purple, 1 P. Vitatta, and 1 P. Regalis..


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Got myself some new slings; (4th pic) T. vagans, (2nd pic) N. chromatus, (1st pic) Avic avic, and (3rd pic) T. albopilosus
Sorry for mixing up the pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HdLazarus

Finally picked up an M. mesomelas sling after wanting one for forever and got a T. albopilosus freebie as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

HdLazarus said:


> Finally picked up an M. mesomelas sling after wanting one for forever and got a T. albopilosus freebie as well.


I'm happy for you, M. mesomelas are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HdLazarus

Hoxter said:


> I'm happy for you, M. mesomelas are awesome!


Thanks a lot im super excited, could only get one though so praying for a female


----------



## Matt Man

got a Cl Score. added another GBB and a C marshalli to go with my C darlingi. Both over 3" already

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nioctin

Just got a new pink toe! 
Not sure on the Exact species name.


----------



## Nioctin

Nioctin said:


> Just got a new pink toe!
> Not sure on the Exact species name.


----------



## Hoxter

I got myself a birthday present to make up for a sling that died few days ago. 
Let me present you my new female subadult Aphonopelma Chalcodes. Together with her I got small C. cyaneopubescens female and received 2 P. atrichomatus slings as freebies.













0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes



__ Hoxter
__ Dec 11, 2020



						My new biggest cute girl. Looking for name ideas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Picked up a P irminia sling today! Hopefully the rehouse goes well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eddie789

I Got myself a Christmas gift! Picked up a juvenile Avic Avic and an N. Chromatus sling locally yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Marley

I got 3 new slings, though I shutter at the backlash I may receive.  An A. Avic, H. Maculata and P. Irminia. The H. Mac built it’s burrow in the exact place I hoped it would. I got them in as a package deal that was kinda hard to pass. I have limit of 10 spiders I can keep. I now have 7 of 10 I want. The H. Mac was like pac man to the fruit flies I fed it. I fed put in five it quickly had them all bundled. It was quite fun to watch. The three left to get are C. Versicolor, P. Metallica and gbb. Yes, I will be careful. Yes, I have done the research. No, I don’t plan on handling any of my spiders. Even though the A. Avic is tempting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

I picked up an AF B.hamorii yesterday and an O.violaceopes. I couldn’t get a picture of the Singapore blue but here’s the red knee, she is so beautiful, and well fed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Only 2 on my list I will buy right now due to space and sale of my adult male T. vagans.

G. pulchra and E. campestratus hopefully soon on pulchra and campestratus hopefully before I die. That one very hard to find. Missed my que sometime ago.


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

Here my new o.violaceopes, finally was able to get a pic after rehousing, she’s gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

Just got one of my bucket list spiders.
T. apophysis! Beautiful specimen. Thanks goes out to Joe Rossi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

Crazyarachnoguy said:


> Here my new o.violaceopes, finally was able to get a pic after rehousing, she’s gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370466


How big is she and what size enclosure? I'm due for a rehouse as mine is staying out more and becoming more active. Debating on a 12x12x18 or 18x18x24. Mine is almost 4" if not bigger


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

liquidfluidity said:


> How big is she and what size enclosure? I'm due for a rehouse as mine is staying out more and becoming more active. Debating on a 12x12x18 or 18x18x24. Mine is almost 4" if not bigger


She is about 5 inches and the enclosure is 8x8x14 I believe. I would prolly go with the smaller one tbh, 18x18x24 is pretty big.


----------



## liquidfluidity

Crazyarachnoguy said:


> She is about 5 inches and the enclosure is 8x8x14 I believe. I would prolly go with the smaller one tbh, 18x18x24 is pretty big.


Do you plan for that to be the final enclosure?. With the x24, I will be able to provide a decent substrate depth plus climbing room and it will bethe final enclosure. Trying to side step 1 rehouse....


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

liquidfluidity said:


> Do you plan for that to be the final enclosure?. With the x24, I will be able to provide a decent substrate depth plus climbing room and it will bethe final enclosure. Trying to side step 1 rehouse....


No this was just a cage I had laying around, and I’ve heard how big they get so I will prolly need something bigger. As adults I don’t think they burrow much, but i could be wrong.


----------



## vicareux

M. Balfouri young juvie
My jump into the OW. Rehousing was incredibly easy,the spider was a little bit stubborn to leave the vial,but when i finally pushed it out,it just stood where it was. No bolting,no threat posing. However this doesnt mean i will underestimate future rehouses.


----------



## gabrielgartner

New haul includes
xenesthis sp blue
sahydroaraneus raja
neoholothele incei gold (freebie) 
dolicothele diamantinensis
aviculariaj uruensis type2
bacillochilus xenostridulans


----------



## jrh3

gabrielgartner said:


> New haul includes
> xenesthis sp blue
> sahydroaraneus raja
> neoholothele incei gold (freebie)
> dolicothele diamantinensis
> aviculariaj uruensis type2
> bacillochilus xenostridulans
> 
> View attachment 371085


You will love N. Incei, here is one of mine that is only 1/2 inch and already is webbing like crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

jrh3 said:


> You will love N. Incei, here is one of mine that is only 1/2 inch and already is webbing like crazy.
> View attachment 371398


Mine is a bit bigger, maybe an inch or so, but I agree, after 1 night it had webbed like crazy and took a cricket before it touched the substrate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Avic avic in a coffee cup  
Picked up this one yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErikElvis

2 C. versicolors and 1 female GBB


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I found this pretty girl, an adult female G. porteri at my local pet store. Got her for $70. A pleasant surprise since I've been wanting one of these for a while but only ever see them as slings. I love her pink and grey coloration. Subdued beauty that really appeals to me. I'm going to name her a pretty, feminine, flowery name once I come up with something. A very calm and docile spider, a real sweetheart.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hoxter

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I found this pretty girl, an adult female G. porteri at my local pet store. Got her for $70. A pleasant surprise since I've been wanting one of these for a while but only ever see them as slings. I love her pink and grey coloration. Subdued beauty that really appeals to me. I'm going to name her a pretty, feminine, flowery name once I come up with something. A very calm and docile spider, a real sweetheart.


What about Lily?


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Hoxter said:


> What about Lily?


That's really cute! I'll definitely consider it!


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy

1 Psalmopoeus pulchre
1 Lampropelma nigerium
1 Pslamopoeus cambridgei (freebie)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MontePython

Had two orders show up today!

_A. chalcodes _subadult female (~10cm dls) - GORGEOUS and so calm. Did a few slow laps before having a long drink and settling down. Named Dusty.
_C. fimbriatus _sling (~2cm) - probably the largest of the slings and the most cooperative; has already started webbing up a bit! Named Minouche.
_I. mira _sling (~1.5cm) - the smallest of the slings, and the least skittish or bolty. I know I have a soft spot for baboons, but it's SO cute??? Named Caligula (because it has little boots)
_O. aureotibialis_ sling (~2cm) - the most defensive of the group and was a BEAR to get out of the vial. I'm talking threat poses, slapping, the whole nine yards, only to then just walk out like nothing happened. Named Godiva (the joke was originally about the fact that it's a beautiful spider, but I'd never catch it out but now I'm like "Well maybe I should've gone with something more grumpy-sounding")

plus a surprise freebie _Cyriopagopus sp._ "hati hati" sling (~2cm) who was just a bolting nightmare to house initially (I had it in a holding container briefly because I needed to drill holes in my spare tall), but then was actually pretty well behaved for the rehouse. Fuzzy, purple drama queen. Named it Yolanda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

Told myself no more T's but couldn't resist picking up an undescribed sp. and a new one I somewhat contributed to placeholder naming.

Phlogius sp. Dimbulah







Selenotholus sp. "secret squirrel"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

I found a breeder for Tapinauchenius rasti and ordered a female. Now I'm waiting for better weather
... I'm really looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

Picked up a female Brachypelma emilia today as a late birthday present to myself. She's fresh out of a molt and looking lovely!

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Benjaminn

Got some new Ts arriving on tuesday!  i couldnt resist the 20% off of everything so i helped myself 

1 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
1 Chilobrachys sp. Cambodian Blue
1 Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue
1 Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola
1 Omothymus violaceopes
1 Omothymus schiodtei 
1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 
1 Poecilotheria vittata
1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus 
3 Pterinochilus murinus (RCF)
1 Selenocosmia arndsti
3 Sericopelma sp. santa catalina 

and a Selenops radiata freebie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Kibosh

2 A. Burica slings. B.A. Baracus and Baraka. Fingers crossed they make it out of tiny sling stage alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Benjaminn said:


> Got some new Ts arriving on tuesday!  i couldnt resist the 20% off of everything so i helped myself
> 
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Cambodian Blue
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue
> 1 Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola
> 1 Omothymus violaceopes
> 1 Omothymus schiodtei
> 1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
> 1 Poecilotheria vittata
> 1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus
> 3 Pterinochilus murinus (RCF)
> 1 Selenocosmia arndsti
> 3 Sericopelma sp. santa catalina
> 
> and a Selenops radiata freebie!


Damn! I'm jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

After swearing off any new spiders, I was unable to locate a female Heterothele villosella in need of a good palping by my fresh son, so I bought him a girlfriend. Her cousin came along in case she was lonely.



The H gabonensis was chill as could be, and just inconsolably balled itself up on this napkin, which was the saddest thing I had ever seen:



I booped her on the butt and she finally scurried off. This is a temporary enclosure, so I plan to rehouse her once my order of enclosures arrives.

I figured I'd let the H villosella lady come out on her own, but she seems to think that the vial is a great burrow, so I'm going to have to evict her today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matypants

Another A. genic sling 
And another B. smithi sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

Screaming deal on a subadult H. Gigas today from my FLPS. At least 4-5", really hope it's female. Only apprehension is that I hope it's not WC. The CK is only a temporary home until I can make something much deeper. Made a stater burrow under that piece of cork bark and it B lined right for it. Crazy thing is, no bolting, no threat display, just kind of stubbornly wanted to stay in it's deli tray and had to nudge it into it's new home. Second one I have ever kept and Love at first sight!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Lazaru

I've recently received a couple more inverts
0.0.5 P.metallica
0.0.2 H.mac
1.1 H .spinnifer 
I really am now at full capacity for inverts so will have to put off anymore new for a lil while .


----------



## Arachnomaster

I recently received an A.Metallica and a G.Iheringi plus the dealer gave me an A.Chalcodes plus they were all Juvies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

Bunch of new species arrived today!
_Aphonopelma sp. bosque primavera
Aphonopelma sp. diamonback
Aphonopelma sp. tamaulipas
Davus pentaloris
Theraphosinae sp. roatan _
And more! Always excited to get new Aphonopelmas in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS

So... Instead of waiting for a potential eggsack the breeder just gave me two GBB slings right away - as an exchange for my mature male.

He also suggested that he might drop by my place to return the male if he survives so... Win-win?

So - I want to officially welcome my 2 new GBBs in my small collection.

And anyway - I said that 6 Ts is enough and here I am with 10 already... (I'm still going to count the mature male for now).


----------



## Tarantulafeets

C marshalli - rehouse with threat postures and everything. Absolutly beautiful though

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jay444

Benjaminn said:


> Got some new Ts arriving on tuesday!  i couldnt resist the 20% off of everything so i helped myself
> 
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Cambodian Blue
> 1 Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue
> 1 Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola
> 1 Omothymus violaceopes
> 1 Omothymus schiodtei
> 1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
> 1 Poecilotheria vittata
> 1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus
> 3 Pterinochilus murinus (RCF)
> 1 Selenocosmia arndsti
> 3 Sericopelma sp. santa catalina
> 
> and a Selenops radiata freebie!


Selenocosmia arndsti are on my wishlist for sure. They look amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Just put in an order for:

2xPandinus imperator (juveniles)
1xBrachypelma smithi
1xCaribena versicolor 
1xPsalmopoeus pulcher (this should be fun)

idk I like poofy T‘s lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gravy Train

Picked up the following yesterday:

- C. Darlingi
- C. Marshalli 
- P. Muticus

The seller also threw in x2 T. Albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> Just put in an order for:
> 
> 2xPandinus imperator (juveniles)
> 1xBrachypelma smithi
> 1xCaribena versicolor
> 1xPsalmopoeus pulcher (this should be fun)
> 
> idk I like poofy T‘s lol.


Poofy Ts are the best! The floofier and poofier the better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Poofy Ts are the best! The floofier and poofier the better.


 Yep. Got a t albo, nhandu tripepii and coloratovillosus, and I want to get a carapoensis the next time I see one. Also want an Avicularia rufa. Any other poofy T suggestions are welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

After allowing my collection to wind down slowly over the last few years, I've just put in my first orders for new taratunlas in 3-4 years!

_Brachypelma emilia 
Brachypelma boehmei
Grammostola pulchra
Tliltocatl albopilosum_

I've also got my eyes on a _Brachypelma Klaasi_ and _Lasiodora parahybana_ which I may pull the trigger on buying later tonight. I just have to double check I have enough enclosures for them before I do. All except the _T. albopilosum_ will be slings. With the current cold weather they won't be with me for a week or so, but that'll give me enough time to prepare for them. I'm quite excited!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mack1855

Magnacarina primaverensis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bobbibink

I recently acquired a 3” P. cambridgei female . Nice and floofy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Axel22

I got 4 new babies yesterday 

E. Campestratus
C. Versicolor
N.Tripepii
A. sp Peru Purple

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CaliA

I have two Avicularia boys, tree tarantulas, their names are Harry and Ron 
I am thinking about taking two more girls, I would call them Hermione and Ginny 

I also want to take a ferret soon, but that's another story

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

On Sunday, I picked up four new tarantulas at Repticon:

_Harpactira pulchripes_
_Megaphobema robustum_
_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
_Chilobrachys dyscolus_

All are settling in nicely and have already taken prey.













My New Harpactira pulchripes (♀ 1.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 16, 2021
__ 1
__
female
golden blue leg baboon tarantula
harpactira
harpactira pulchripes
pulchripes
sling



















My New Aphonopelma chalcodes (♀ 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 16, 2021
__ 2
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma apacheum
aphonopelma chalcodes
aphonopelma schmidti
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes
desert blond tarantula
female
juvenile
juvenile female

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

My newest addition is a field-caught Aphonopelma species, found at 4000' elevation in the Catalina Mountains (Pima Co., AZ). I found her in a burrow underneath a rock. The photo on the left is after a few meals, and the photo on the right is the day I caught her. Not sure if this is a dwarf species (A. saguaro) or a subadult A. catalina. In any case, a very attractive little T!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Arriving tomorrow:
2 x P sazimai sling
2 x C hati hati sling
1 x H himalayana sling
1 x T cupreus sling
1 x A geniculata juvenile 0.1
1 x P murinus juvenile 0.1
and 4 Freebies...

Wednesday won´t be boring ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas from a friend that bred them

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Envoirment

Envoirment said:


> After allowing my collection to wind down slowly over the last few years, I've just put in my first orders for new taratunlas in 3-4 years!
> 
> _Brachypelma emilia
> Brachypelma boehmei
> Grammostola pulchra
> Tliltocatl albopilosum_
> 
> I've also got my eyes on a _Brachypelma Klaasi_ and _Lasiodora parahybana_ which I may pull the trigger on buying later tonight. I just have to double check I have enough enclosures for them before I do. All except the _T. albopilosum_ will be slings. With the current cold weather they won't be with me for a week or so, but that'll give me enough time to prepare for them. I'm quite excited!


I pulled the trigger on the _B. klaasi_ and _L. parahybana _and had a _B. albiceps_ added in_. _Additionally some breeders/websites were having really good deals on a number of species that I wanted and I couldn't resist. I've also got orders for:

_Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Grammostola pulchripes
Nhandu tripepii
Phormictopus auratus
Psalmopoeus pulcher_

They're all slings. I've cleared out/prepared a shelf to be my sling "nusery" and have all the enclosures I need for them. It has plenty of space for all of the above. They should all be with me Tuesday/Wednesday. I'm extremely excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## voidwitch

I have the following tarantulas due to arrive the first week of March. So far I've only kept slings, so very excited for some larger specimens 

_T. Albopilosum (sub adult)
B. Albiceps (juvenile)
B. Auratum (juvenile)_

This will be my first experience with Brachypelma/Tliltocotl as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

I met up with my bug dealer in a parking lot for another illicit exchange of money and arachnids. Picked up two more Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia and three Euathlus(?) sp. "gold" lowland.



Rehoused them last night:



Fricken adorable. Here are the gold lowlands:






The little Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia babies are both very tiny. My larger specimen is awesome, so I wanted more. These are a great species, I absolutely adore them so far.

Neither of them wanted to leave the little containers they came into, so I left them in there for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Today I broke my rule of "only (big) visible terrestrials", which last around 10y. For the sake of diversity of my small collection and missing Poecis in my collection! Adult poecis looks really majestic!

Ordered one Poecilotheria regalis 1" and one Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 1". (Not a fan metallicas, for me they are nr.4 or 5 in the poeci-toplist)

And 0.1 Nhandu chromatus 2.5". ( to keep my rule=))

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

WolleWolf said:


> Today I broke my rule of "only (big) visible terrestrials", which last around 10y. For the sake of diversity of my small collection and missing Poecis in my collection! Adult poecis looks really majestic!
> 
> Ordered one Poecilotheria regalis 1" and one Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 1". (Not a fan metallicas, for me they are nr.4 or 5 in the poeci-toplist)
> 
> And 0.1 Nhandu chromatus 2.5". ( to keep my rule=))


Congrats. 

Also totally agree on the P. Metallica. We get it... It's blue... So what? Far from the most beautiful or interesting Poecs.

Picked this little beauty up from someone I recently met who bought it at a local big box pet store then decided they didn't want it. Score for me as I didn't pay a dime and it added to my list of Aphonopelma. Fingers crossed it's a female.

A. Seemanni is definitely a fossorial. Dug this little burrow in less than 24 hours. Actually feel like I need to give it more digging room and I definitely added more water as it went straight for the most boggy portion of the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## bobbibink

C. leetzi—-itty bitty! 
D. pentaloris 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cherri

An h maculata finally! Ive wanted one for so long. Praying for it to start webing.


----------



## jakenbake

Terrible quality pictures (my Socks isn't a great model yet) but I got my first tarantula, _Avicularia avicularia_, yesterday. I looooove the little orange "toes" soooooo much; they're so cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

jakenbake said:


> Terrible quality pictures (my Socks isn't a great model yet) but I got my first tarantula, _Avicularia avicularia_, yesterday. I looooove the little orange "toes" soooooo much; they're so cute.


My avic is named socks too!


----------



## jakenbake

MrGhostMantis said:


> My avic is named socks too!


It's a good name!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cemykay

Xenesthis immanis,
Avicularia sp Ecuador/purpurea

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## 8 legged

A female Pseudoclamoris gigas, a female Tapinauchenius violaceus and a mated Cyriocosmus elegans. All of them are sent to me by a friend who wants to reduce his stock! What a joy. However, all doors are then closed, the hotel is full! I can only buy more animals after surrendering male animals ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## ccTroi

took a break from the hobby before deciding to return and realizing how much tarantulas made me happy. i have a whole different mindset and love tarantulas more than ever.
3 B. auratum, 2 G. actaeon, 3 H. pulchripes, and 3 P. sp. "Colombia" among others from my last package.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolleWolf

Today arrived 0.1 N, cromatus 2" , P. tigrinawesseli 1" and one P. regalis .75" which  is almost dead. It is cold during night in Germany and the package has stuck 2 days. It is twitching a littl bit, but I think it will not regenerate. The other two are healthy and fit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

Got 0.1 T. stirmi 2" and 0.0.1 T. albopilosus Nicaragua 3i freebie.

Now I need one Xenesthis and two fossorials, and my collection should be almost complete for me. I found a dealer who sells M. robustum 4i and Haplopelma schmidti gold 4i. I think those 2slings will be my next purchase ( or a 3" X. intermedia from another dealer).  

(edit/typo)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

WolleWolf said:


> Today arrived 0.1 N, cromatus 2" , P. tigrinawesseli 1" and one P. regalis .75" which  is almost dead. It is cold during night in Germany and the package has stuck 2 days. It is twitching a littl bit, but I think it will not regenerate. The other two are healthy and fit.


Want a P. Tigrinawesseli so bad. Going to wait till my P. Formosa matures before I get another Pokie though. That or P. Miranda... Might fold though if I see a good deal lol


----------



## WolleWolf

Kibosh said:


> That or P. Miranda.


P. miranda is one of the best looking pokies, you can´t go wrong, doesn´t matter which one you pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

The purple & gold bonanza has arrived! Got:

1x(Avicularia Purpurea) Purple Pinktoe

2x (Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati") Hati Hati Purple

1x(Encyocratella Olivacea) Black Femur Baboon

2x (Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple)

2x (Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia "purple and gold") Colombian Purple & Gold

1x (Tapinauchenius Violaceus) Purple Tree Spider Tarantula

I would have got 2x T. Violaceus, but sadly one arrived DOA. Very excited by these aquisitions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fatalgecko

I got a Theraposa apophysis over the weekend

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

fatalgecko said:


> View attachment 378339
> 
> I got a Theraposa apophysis over the weekend


Nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ccTroi

from expo and recent package: Brachypelma klaasi, Caribena versicolor, Chilobrachys huahini, Chilobrachys sp electric blue, Cyriopagopus lividus, Grammostola iheringi, Grammostola pulchra, Heteroscodra maculata, Pelinobius muticus, Pterinochilus lugardi, Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My dream spider finally arrived in the mail today, after several months of waiting for the weather to improve. She's a stunning female P. miranda. This has always been one of my favorite tarantulas, but I could never find a confirmed female for sale until recently. Those shades of purple....I'm in love.Unfortunately I only have a cell phone camera, which really doesn't do her justice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## emartinm28

0.0.1 _Pelinobius muticus 

_
0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus marshalli 

_
0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata 

_
0.0.2 _Caribena versicolor 

_
0.0.2 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei 

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## VikingRaptor90

Got my very first T today. A 2"ish Aphonopelma chalcodes. Super excited about it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## ccTroi

3 Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## VikingRaptor90

Just ordered a 4-5" Aphonopelma Seemanni

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Female Avicularia avicularia, found on Craigslist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ian14

A lovely gbb sling that's already moulted and looking great.
Plus 4 scolopendra dehaani and an Asian forest scorpling, all captive born.
I have a few species I would like, but in no rush. 
At the moment my priorities are getting new, bigger enclosures for my existing, quickly growing slings.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Envoirment

I recently cleared out a lot of shelf space and had a little extra money come in so have bought a few more tarantulas.

_Brachypelma klaasi x2
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinopelma sazmai _

I also bought a mystery box which I'm looking forward to what I will get. It's of a decent price so I'm expecting another handful of tarantulas from it. The seller I bought it from has such a huge range of spiders to buy from that I really have 0 clue on what I could possibly get. They will all be new worlds though, that I know for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Envoirment

Envoirment said:


> I also bought a mystery box which I'm looking forward to what I will get. It's of a decent price so I'm expecting another handful of tarantulas from it. The seller I bought it from has such a huge range of spiders to buy from that I really have 0 clue on what I could possibly get. They will all be new worlds though, that I know for sure.


My mystery box came today and I couldn't be happier with it! It was a mix of slings and juveniles. These are the species:

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (female)
_Grammostola pulchripes
Kochiana brunnipes
Neoholothele incei
Nhandu chromatus_ (female)
_Nhandu carapoensis
Pamphobeteus antinous
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Pseudoclamoris gigas_

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

I was technically not going to get anymore spiders for a while (*rolls eyes*), but a nice dude I’ve chatted with on IG reached out to me and asked if I wanted anything because he was downsizing his collection and is local to me.

Sooo yesterday I came home with ten more spiders D:

Five I asked for:
Aphonopelma xwalxwal
Neischnocolus sp Ami
Neischnocolus sp Panama
Neischnocolus yupanquii
Neostenotarsus sp Suriname

Freebies he added, three of which were actually on my list-?:
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Hebestatis theveneti
Cyclocosmia torreya
Calisoga sp
Viridasius fasciatus

That last one, the Madagascar wandering spider, I hadn’t heard of before. It’s gnarly! There are also a few larger females of species I have smaller specimens of, so I’m pretty excited to potentially breed them if my juveniles mature out male.

I realized, however, that feeding night might need to be split up, since this puts me over 100 specimens now, and I won’t have time to properly fawn over them all if I try to do it all in one night.

Unfortunately for my wallet, he’s now asking me if I want any African species or sp from the Philippines, and he’s got really cool things ;__;

Anyway, here are a few pics I grabbed before I put them away last night. Calisoga sp:


Viridasius fasciatus:


I’m naming it Photon Torpedo because it’s a teleporter.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## bobbibink

P. pulcher and P.murinus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## spideyspinneret78

CommanderBacon said:


> I was technically not going to get anymore spiders for a while (*rolls eyes*), but a nice dude I’ve chatted with on IG reached out to me and asked if I wanted anything because he was downsizing his collection and is local to me.
> 
> Sooo yesterday I came home with ten more spiders D:
> 
> Five I asked for:
> Aphonopelma xwalxwal
> Neischnocolus sp Ami
> Neischnocolus sp Panama
> Neischnocolus yupanquii
> Neostenotarsus sp Suriname
> 
> Freebies he added, three of which were actually on my list-?:
> Aphonopelma chalcodes
> Hebestatis theveneti
> Cyclocosmia torreya
> Calisoga sp
> Viridasius fasciatus
> 
> That last one, the Madagascar wandering spider, I hadn’t heard of before. It’s gnarly! There are also a few larger females of species I have smaller specimens of, so I’m pretty excited to potentially breed them if my juveniles mature out male.
> 
> I realized, however, that feeding night might need to be split up, since this puts me over 100 specimens now, and I won’t have time to properly fawn over them all if I try to do it all in one night.
> 
> Unfortunately for my wallet, he’s now asking me if I want any African species or sp from the Philippines, and he’s got really cool things ;__;
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics I grabbed before I put them away last night. Calisoga sp:
> View attachment 379305
> 
> Viridasius fasciatus:
> View attachment 379306
> 
> I’m naming it Photon Torpedo because it’s a teleporter.


Love the leg striping on that spider. Really cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged

I received an unexpected performance bonus from my employer. I had to order one P. victori and one P. pulcher female each. Deliveries will be made on Thursday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ccTroi

8 legged said:


> I received an unexpected performance bonus from my employer. I had to order one P. victori and one P. pulcher female each. Deliveries will be made on Thursday!


please post pictures of both females. very nice additions

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 8 legged

Yep, Psalmos and tapis are my passion! You can currently see a picture of P. pulcher on the startpage...


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> I received an unexpected performance bonus from my employer. I had to order one P. victori and one P. pulcher female each. Deliveries will be made on Thursday!


Im jealous! I want to spend a little of my stimulus check on another spider but my fiance is super against it so I'm not going to rock the boat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Im jealous! I want to spend a little of my stimulus check on another spider but my fiance is super against it so I'm not going to rock the boat.


Your time will come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> Your time will come!


It will. He did say that i can get more tarantulas when my mature males pass away. Right now I have 3 mature males. One is a grouchy, elderly OBT thats been mature for about a year. He's still going strong! We agreed on 25 inverts as my maximum so im going to honor the agreement.


----------



## 8 legged

spideyspinneret78 said:


> It will. He did say that i can get more tarantulas when my mature males pass away. Right now I have 3 mature males. One is a grouchy, elderly OBT thats been mature for about a year. He's still going strong! We agreed on 25 inverts as my maximum so im going to honor the agreement.


If HE is your dad, he is right!
If HE is your husband - than fight for your right to own more spiders!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> Viridasius fasciatus:
> View attachment 379306
> 
> I’m naming it Photon Torpedo because it’s a teleporter.


Bacon!  That has a freaking skull on the carapace and black and white prison uniform stripes!!!  Your new handle is WardenBacon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Craig73 said:


> Bacon!  That has a freaking skull on the carapace and black and white prison uniform stripes!!!  Your new handle is WardenBacon.


hahahahha! My high security confinement facilities are tight as a drum, but this thing might be a bit of a challenge, it's so fast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> hahahahha! My high security confinement facilities are tight as a drum, but this thing might be a bit of a challenge, it's so fast.


Well after I sent you my reply I noticed a second skull face on the abdomen.  I’m sending a priest over in case you got Rosemary’s baby in your hands. I’m sure it’s neighboring cell mates are sleeping with eight eyes open. Looks cool though.

Got confirmation the P. reduncus should arrive tomorrow.  This completes my Psalmopoeus collection, at least what’s available in the hobby I’m aware of.  That’s it, unless I can add more T. Panama to the collection I’m golden. The G. iheringi is becoming a space hog. At what looks like a whopping 3.25” I’m hoping it’s considered a juvenile at this point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xharyel

Got another Pampho (I love Pamphos!!), got a pretty SWEET deal for a P. sp solaris so I just jumped on the opportunity as I don't think I'd find a cheaper deal. (Still, I probably won't be buying any new Ts for a while ) 

He just arrived today, safe and sound! Housed him and he went straight to the water dish. 

Right now I'm just so happy and excited, can't wait to watch it grow and sex it in a few molts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ccTroi

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue, Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina, Theraphosa apophysis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kibosh

Aphonopelma Hentzi

Heterothele gabonensis

Smeringurus mesaensis. 

Completely smitten by all of them. 

The A. Hentzi was in bad shape when she arrived though. Full death curl and unresponsive. I picked her up and placed her mouth parts in some water and after a while she moved to the middle of the enclosure and hasn't moved since. No more death or stress curl though so hopefully she pulls through.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Edan bandoot

Kibosh said:


> Aphonopelma Hentzi
> 
> Heterothele gabonensis
> 
> Smeringurus mesaensis.
> 
> Completely smitten by all of them.
> 
> The A. Hentzi was in bad shape when she arrived though. Full death curl and unresponsive. I picked her up and placed her mouth parts in some water and after a while she moved to the middle of the enclosure and hasn't moved since. No more death or stress curl though so hopefully she pulls through.
> 
> View attachment 379761
> View attachment 379762
> View attachment 379760


Make sure to tell the seller about the condition of the hentzi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nevermore Exotics

I just got a adult pair of P. irminia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

Edan bandoot said:


> Make sure to tell the seller about the condition of the hentzi


I did and they extended the arrive alive guarantee for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukitari

T. albopilosum
B. hamorii
C. cyaneopubescens
G. pulchra
A. crinirufum

It'll be a while before they're sent though. It's still freezing here at night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

2 B. albiceps
1 H. sp. Colombia lg.
1 G. pulchripes
Bitty things. The pumpkin patch is freaking adorable. Pics in time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## xXTristinaXx

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


I just bought two today!!!! Curly Hair and Pumpkin patch large form (sorry to lazy to type in scientific names)
I'll def give an update when they arrive

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Kibosh said:


> Aphonopelma Hentzi
> 
> Heterothele gabonensis
> 
> Smeringurus mesaensis.
> 
> Completely smitten by all of them.
> 
> The A. Hentzi was in bad shape when she arrived though. Full death curl and unresponsive. I picked her up and placed her mouth parts in some water and after a while she moved to the middle of the enclosure and hasn't moved since. No more death or stress curl though so hopefully she pulls through.
> 
> View attachment 379761
> View attachment 379762
> View attachment 379760


The H. gabonensis is adorable! So tiny and cute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kibosh

spideyspinneret78 said:


> The H. gabonensis is adorable! So tiny and cute.


It really is. Rocketed to one of my favorites in my collection. She was actually very well behaved while being housed too. My phone camera really doesn't do the gold flecks justice againat it's dark carapace. Best part is she is pretty much adult size at 2" lol


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Baby pics.






Top two are B. albiceps.
Bottom G. Pulchripes and pumpkin patch.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Baby T

Wednesday arrival of psalmopoeus pulcher sling, dolichothele diamantinensis sling and lasiodora parahybana juvie. 
I'm in love with the two slings. P. pulcher I've had my eye on for a while and D. diamantinensis I had die on me last year and felt the need to replace. 
The L.p was one to add to the big whopper list!!



DomGom TheFather said:


> Baby pics.
> View attachment 379865
> View attachment 379866
> 
> View attachment 379867
> View attachment 379868
> 
> Top two are B. albiceps.
> Bottom G. Pulchripes and pumpkin patch.


Pumpkin baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

A breeder nearby wanted to get rid of 5 P. reduncus. I can't say no to Psalmos, and my last female died a year ago. With the exception of Emeraldus, everyone is back in the collection!
!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Besides, the trip was also free. New trend: free charging stations in supermarkets!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ccTroi

multiples of
Birupes simoroxigorum
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys huahini
Chilobrachys sp. Saraburi
Chilobrachys sp. South Vietnam blue
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Ephebopus murinus
Haplocosmia himalayana
Kochiana brunnipes
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Omothymus sp. Hati Hati
Orphnaecus sp. Cebu
Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue
Psalmopeus victori
Pterinochilus murinus DCF Botswana/Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus DCF Mikumi
Pterinopelma sazimai
Stromatopelma calceatum
Theraphosa blondi
Xenesthis intermedia

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Ztesch

I got 3  Pterinochilus murinus "Tete" about a week ago and yesterday picked up 1 Ceratogyrus marshalli @ the All Animal Expo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matt Man

All Ps
P rufilata
P formosa
P vittata
P sazimai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

Not a T, but a beautiful free Damon Medius from an incompetent keeper which I would consider a score.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

Number one arrived!
A sub adult Psalmopoeus pulcher female!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I have 2 new fuzzbutts on their way this week!

B. boehmei
Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## vurzachee

0.0.3 p. formosa
0.0.4 p. hanumaviilasumica
0.0.3 p. pulcher
0.0.4 d. diamantesis
0.0.1 p. fasciata 5”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Yep. At last I own an A.gen. Seeing @The Grym Reaper's stunner on here and insta made me want one. Just had to wait for find a female. Well I did and here she is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## 8 legged

A beauty!

Number 2 arrived today. Psalmopoeus victory very, very young female!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## 8 legged

Number three finally arrived today:
0.1 P. langenbucheri

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## emartinm28

0.0.2 _Avicularia minatrix _
Super excited for these! They both threat posed me, looks like a molt is near

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Kibosh

emartinm28 said:


> 0.0.2 _Avicularia minatrix _
> Super excited for these! They both threat posed me, looks like a molt is near
> View attachment 380436
> 
> View attachment 380437


Plump little bees. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukitari

I wasn't supposed to receive my new Ts for a while but we had a couple of really warm days here and spidersworld took advantage of that and overnighted my new stunners to me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Charliemum

I keep true spiders ATM and I came across this little guy in my mums hair if all places
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have no idea what he is but cute as a button n 1mm big
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is him on the dram lid for size reference  literally tiny. Any one got any name suggestions?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CommanderBacon

I received nine more spiders yesterday. I have no self control.

0.0.1 Aphonopelma catalina 1.25"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes 4"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma gabeli about 4"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi 3”
0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum 1”
0.0.1 Aphonopelma paloma 0.75"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback
0.0.1 Aphonopelma xwalxwal 1.25"
0.0.1 Magnacarina primaverensis 1”

A local keeper is paring down his collection and I bought another bundle. The A johnnycashi threat posed me 3 times and flicked hairs. It was hilarious.




The A gabeli is gorgeous. I love her.



And the A chalcodes (now I have three-?) is beautiful, despite her booty being entirely bald. She was very chill. Looking forward to her molt!



The rest are pretty small but I’ll get photos eventually.

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## emartinm28

CommanderBacon said:


> I received nine more spiders yesterday. I have no self control.
> 
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma catalina 1.25"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes 4"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma gabeli about 4"
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi 3”
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum 1”
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma paloma 0.75"
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma xwalxwal 1.25"
> 0.0.1 Magnacarina primaverensis 1”
> 
> A local keeper is paring down his collection and I bought another bundle. The A johnnycashi threat posed me 3 times and flicked hairs. It was hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 380726
> 
> 
> The A gabeli is gorgeous. I love her.
> View attachment 380756
> 
> 
> And the A chalcodes (now I have three-?) is beautiful, despite her booty being entirely bald. She was very chill. Looking forward to her molt!
> View attachment 380753
> 
> 
> The rest are pretty small but I’ll get photos eventually.


I love my gabeli, so much personality there! If more people knew just how great they are they’d be a hobby staple. Dying to get my hands on the johnnycashi one of these days. Impressive haul!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

emartinm28 said:


> I love my gabeli, so much personality there! If more people knew just how great they are they’d be a hobby staple. Dying to get my hands on the johnnycashi one of these days. Impressive haul!


Thanks! I absolutely adore A gabeli. I have one (sold as) and it doesn’t look as much like A gabeli as this one does, imo. I love them, though. So much personality!

The A johnnycashi is delightfully rude. I think I’ll name it Sue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Charliemum said:


> I keep true spiders ATM and I came across this little guy in my mums hair if all places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380560
> 
> I have no idea what he is but cute as a button n 1mm big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380561
> 
> This is him on the dram lid for size reference  literally tiny. Any one got any name suggestions?


Thor. Godzilla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

I have a T albo Nicaragua 1" juve out for delivery today!! I'm so excited. When she gets here I will add some photos to my pictures thread. I'm naming her Dolly for the platinum curls.  Edited: She's here! Click the photo thread link for more details if interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Just picked up a P. cambridgei from my local (very knowledgeable) pet store. He/she already needs a new enclosure, so that'll be my fun this weekend lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voidwitch

I have the following scheduled to arrive tomorrow:

Aphonopelma Hentzi
Avicularia Avicularia M6
Grammastola Pulchripes

So excited for my first Aphonopelma and my first arboreal species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian14

I wasn't planning on more but my other half treated me, with a box arriving today, all slings:
_P. irminia
S. calceratum
Chilobrachys huahini _x2
_Chilobrachys"kaen kraken" _x2
_Orphnaecus sp "_Panay Blue"
_Davus pantaloris
Kochiana brunnipes
Omothymus schioedtei
Pamphobeteus sp "Cascada"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Tapinauchenius rasti 0.1 and Psalmopoeus emeraldus 0.1 are in the way .
That means my Psalmo collection ist complete again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My 3 fuzzbutts arrived today. The Phormictopus sp. dominican purple has some serious attitude. Sprang out of its container and immediately did a threat posture. There's nothing cuter than a 0.75in sling threat posing and saying "hey, you want a piece of me?" . Love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

8 legged said:


> Tapinauchenius rasti 0.1 and Psalmopoeus emeraldus 0.1 are in the way .
> That means my Psalmo collection ist complete again


So many Psalmos that I didn't even know existed! Too bad I can't get my hands on some of them...



spideyspinneret78 said:


> My 3 fuzzbutts arrived today. The Phormictopus sp. dominican purple has some serious attitude. Sprang out of its container and immediately did a threat posture. There's nothing cuter than a 0.75in sling threat posing and saying "hey, you want a piece of me?" . Love it.


Hey, at least if it's a male, you can name him Napoleon lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Xenesthis intermedia _0.1













The positive of her arriving bald is the flicking in protest of being coaxed into her new home was not a concern.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ian14

dangerforceidle said:


> _Xenesthis intermedia _0.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The positive of her arriving bald is the flicking in protest of being coaxed into her new home was not a concern.


She is stunning.
Love the pink colours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jay444

I treated myself with 2 of my dream Ts this week; Ephobopus cyanognatus and Psalmopoeus victori. I really hope they turn out to be female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Pamphobeteus cf. petersi



Pterinopelma sazimai



Omothymus sp. _"Hati Hati"



_Poecilotheria regalis

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## CarlixTomix

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Omothymus sp. _"Hati Hati"
> View attachment 382340


Your Hati Hati is gorgeous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LD50

I just bought an O. philippinus  It should be here this week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

3x A. Geniculata slings! (1 of them is 1/3 of an inch while the other two are 1/4 of an inch. Super adorable)

View media item 76980
View media item 76979

Ended up trading away the MM N. Chromatus for them
They offered 5x A. Genics and 5x P. Sazimai for the MM,but i ended up wanting to take just 3x A. Genics because of my lack of space
And i'll recieve a few N. Chromatus babies if everything goes well with the breeding. I'm satisfied to be honest,when the Chromatus matured so early kinda dissapointed me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Ordered two more Theraphosinae sp. Megacarapax today.  I’ve had one bad molt and lost it and the current one has been thriving and growing well.  Don’t know much about them, but an awesome T.  Skittish, but out a lot and picking up red over its black base color.


@DomGom TheFather  Got an incoming Pelinobius muticus. Not gonna lie, nervous but more excited. Best put me on the phone contact list so I’m not spam when I need to phone a friend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Craig73 said:


> @DomGom TheFather Got an incoming Pelinobius muticus.


Nice. You won't have any problems. They only suck during rehouse and that almost never happens. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kirstielol

I bought myself 6 more tarantulas last week for my birthday  they just got here a couple days ago!

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola pulchripes
Neoholothele incei (gold form)
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Most of them are just 1/2" slings. The N.incei and the P.irminia were 1.5". The GBB's been on my wish list for a while so I'm super excited to finally have one.

I'm up to 15 tarantulas now, and I just bought a huge shelving unit to house everyone, with plenty of room left for bigger enclosures once they need them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metallattorney

Thursday I received the following:
_ceratogyrus sanderi _female
2 _harpactira chrysogaster_ juveniles, unsexed
_orphnaecus sp. Quezon blue _sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Went to a reptile expo in Salt Lake City today and picked up a juvenile female H. maculata and a juvenile female P. irminia. Also snagged some nice acrylic enclosures, and of course, some cork bark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

DomGom TheFather said:


> Nice. You won't have any problems. They only suck during rehouse and that almost never happens. Lol


Got the king today.

Possibly threat posed me twice, but couldn’t really tell for sure.  Just guided it to the starter burrow and hope it continues to use it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Craig73 said:


> Got the king today.
> 
> Possibly threat posed me twice, but couldn’t really tell for sure.  Just guided it to the starter burrow and hope it continues to use it.
> 
> View attachment 383794
> View attachment 383795


Don't worry. Even if it digs somewhere else, that baby's going to find the bottom.
Good looking setup. Fit for a king.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SixWitcher

I got this Brazilian beauty today. _G. pulchra_ sling



This little spidey also took a small cricket too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## l4nsky

Crossed a dream species of mine off the list that I've been chasing for over two years recently.

0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp Ho Chi Minh Dark Color Form


Special thanks to @Ian P Campbell for giving me this opportunity. Now I just have to hope the 1.1 pair I ordered last year actually gets imported this time

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Finally got a C versicolor, at last! Already is starting to make its web hammock, and settling in.


Also got an E murinus, a dream sp of mine. Missing a few legs, but those eyes are just  adorable

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kirstielol

I just posted in this thread on Saturday and now here I am again.. 2 more additions.

Hapalopus sp. Colombia
Avicularia Purpurea
up to 17 T's now and a jumping spider. I read people say this hobby is addictive but man, wasn't expecting to get to nearly 20 T's that fast 




Here's my little Hapalopus, has to be the tiniest spider I've received.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi

4 Citharognathus hosei
4 Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma
3 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
3 Dolichothele diamantinensis
4 Omothymus sp. Langkawi
3 Orphnaecus philippinus
4 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay
4 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
4 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
4 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue
4 Poecilotheria ornata
4 Poecilotheria rufilata
1 Poecilotheria smithi
4 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
4 Selenocosmia javanensis sumatrana

@Smotzer

Reactions: Wow 2 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## sk063

Picked up my first Psalmopoeus yesterday " irminia " a T. vagans and an A. geniculata 
It was a good day at a new show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Craig73

ccTroi said:


> 4 Citharognathus hosei
> 4 Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma
> 3 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
> 3 Dolichothele diamantinensis
> 4 Omothymus sp. Langkawi
> 3 Orphnaecus philippinus
> 4 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay
> 4 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
> 4 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
> 4 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue
> 4 Poecilotheria ornata
> 4 Poecilotheria rufilata
> 1 Poecilotheria smithi
> 4 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
> 4 Selenocosmia javanensis sumatrana
> 
> @Smotzer


Nice list.  You shooting for a male/female out of those and buying a ticket to get on Noah’s Arc for your next vacation destination ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 8 legged

After a long wait, they have arrived. Four wonderful females.
Psalmopoeus emeraldus (2020), Psalmopoeus cambridgei (2020), Tapinauchenius rasti (2019), Tapinauchenius polybotes (20219)!

P. emeraldus:



P. cambridgei:



T. rasti:



T. polybotes:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ccTroi

Haploclastus devamatha freebie

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## WolleWolf

I did it again! I sold my last OW fossorial (O. aureotibialis) in 2008 I think, cause no more pet holes was the plan! And Today I´ve ordered two C. lividus slings 2i. Still want two more fossorials  (M robustum & C. schmidti gold).. yes, addiction, diverse collection and too much beautys out there ..
Still under 20 T´s!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Finikan

Just got my first OBT and rehoused without any of my expected problems! Let's just say I was shaking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig73

Finikan said:


> Just got my first OBT and rehoused without any of my expected problems! Let's just say I was shaking.


Congrats.  I was the same way a few months ago.  It was actually easier than some of my nw.  Enjoy your T, fun to watch when they are out, which is quite frequent for mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Finikan

Craig73 said:


> Congrats.  I was the same way a few months ago.  It was actually easier than some of my nw.  Enjoy your T, fun to watch when they are out, which is quite frequent for mine.


Thanks! Impulse buy and My first old world and it went so well!! He was bolting to get out of his vial. I'll be excited to see how the next two go, for sure. Have to treat 'em well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swamps

I just bought four more, but I got two recently as well. Got a C.Versicolor and T.Violaceus. C.Versi started premolt the first night I got them. I was caring for my Violaceus earlier and something in me just said "This thing is amazing, get more". Currently awaiting a P. Irminia, P. Victori, B. Klaasi, and N. Cromatus shipment. Irminia is one of my dream T's (Second to T. "Panama") so I'm very excited. And I now understand how y'all end up with 20+ of these guys.

I name practically everything so Versicolor is Rutabaga, Violaceus is Quetzalcoatl, and Irminia is Helio. Still working on the rest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig73

Ardyin said:


> I just bought four more, but I got two recently as well. Got a C.Versicolor and T.Violaceus. C.Versi started premolt the first night I got them. I was caring for my Violaceus earlier and something in me just said "This thing is amazing, get more". Currently awaiting a P. Irminia, P. Victori, B. Klaasi, and N. Cromatus shipment. Irminia is one of my dream T's (Second to T. "Panama") so I'm very excited. And I now understand how y'all end up with 20+ of these guys.
> 
> I name practically everything so Versicolor is Rutabaga, Violaceus is Quetzalcoatl, and Irminia is Helio. Still working on the rest.


Awesome list and even more awesome is you are getting your dream T. My juvenile P. irminia is a sweetheart.  Super reclusive but can be more show as they grow if you set them up right IMO.  Not always, but good chance.

P. victori seems to be a little more rebellious.  Mine is still a sling and the one time I rehoused it I got some attitude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swamps

Irminia T's stole my heart so fast. I'm hoping mine is a sweetheart as well. I've got a small collection so the only sassy one I've dealt with is my True Spider, a P. Reguis. Hoping to start adding some good OWs to my list once I've got some more experience (most of my top 10 favorites are poeliths or other OWs).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

I’m getting a new shipment on Tuesday including 2 H.macs and 3 OBT’s. Please someone help me stop!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy

I traded my mature male GBB for a Pseudhapalopous sp "blue" sling.  I normally prefer arboreals, I did the trade because this one is a dwarf species and is blue....ish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

My P. Muticus slings arrived 30 minutes ago!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Finikan said:


> My P. Muticus slings arrived 30 minutes ago!!


This isn’t the place for me to say this and if you read this you should maybe respond by making a thread is Vivariums and Terrariums but the enclosure is on the large size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune

I've got 3 slings en route today and currently out for delivery! A C. cyaneopubescens, a G. rosea, and a C. versicolor! I am super excited!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 8 legged

starlight_kitsune said:


> I've got 3 slings en route today and currently out for delivery! A C. cyaneopubescens, a G. rosea, and a C. versicolor! I am super excited!!


Three great species!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Finikan

Smotzer said:


> This isn’t the place for me to say this and if you read this you should maybe respond by making a thread is Vivariums and Terrariums but the enclosure is on the large size.


It is, I was scared of the speed of OWs and decided to go bigger rather than small. I may rehouse again soon. They were not as bolty as I expected!

I usually I have two different sizes ready, but I took a chance this time. I have some 6 oz cups they can go in for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune

8 legged said:


> Three great species!


They've arrived safely but I'm thinking I need smaller deli cups than the 16 oz ones I got to hold them until their 3" cube sling enclosures I ordered come . They're TINY, like I thought I was prepared for tiny but I'm second guessing the enclosures vs their size. The 1" versicolor is definitely not 1" in either DLS or BL. I'm guessing they're about 1/2" same as the other 2.

The cyaneopubescens is already webbing and seems content though. The rosea has been cleaning her feet since she got here and You can kind of see the blue blob that is the versicolor in the third picture. They're just mad atm. I already adore them though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

...the GBB will grow very fast


----------



## Finikan

starlight_kitsune said:


> They've arrived safely but I'm thinking I need smaller deli cups than the 16 oz ones I got to hold them until their 3" cube sling enclosures I ordered come . They're TINY, like I thought I was prepared for tiny but I'm second guessing the enclosures vs their size. The 1" versicolor is definitely not 1" in either DLS or BL. I'm guessing they're about 1/2" same as the other 2.
> 
> The cyaneopubescens is already webbing and seems content though. The rosea has been cleaning her feet since she got here and You can kind of see the blue blob that is the versicolor in the third picture. They're just mad atm. I already adore them though


Mine are mad as well  I love your selection and am excited for you! Mine are definitely smaller than 1" which is what I bought them as. They're about to be more stressed when I get them ready to move out of the homes I had ready for them. Congratulations on the new little buggers!!


----------



## Ian14

Four Psamolpoeus slings delivered yesterday,  irminia, reduncus, cambridgei and pulcher. Great deal, came with 4 arboreal pots, bark hides, water bowls and substrate,just £13!!!
Sadly though the pulcher was DOA but being replaced by the dealer.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Doodlebird

I just found a TON of baby jumping spiders (too small to ID) and I grabbed a couple. I'm excited to see what they grow up to be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finikan

Doodlebird said:


> I just found a TON of baby jumping spiders (too small to ID) and I grabbed a couple. I'm excited to see what they grow up to be


Oooh, let's see some pictures!


----------



## Doodlebird

Finikan said:


> Oooh, let's see some pictures!


 Sure thing! This little guy is currently in an old spice jar since I don't have any available enclosures at the moment. It's my first time keeping jumpers and I already love them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WolleWolf

I always wanted to keep my collection about 20(+-3)T´s, and actually I have 17 at home.

But somehow I lost my controll, just now for the sake of diversity (or call it addiction and ,ordered, 3 slings

 Cyriopagopus. spec Sumatran tiger, Poecilotheria subfusca Spec Lowland and P. regalis! So I think am done with arboreals for now, though still an Avic Peru purple is missing...lol

And tomorrow 2 C. lividus slings will arrive. In a few days I am at 22 T´s ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

ugh




ugh ugh ugh




Just why.




Meet my new 2.5" Brachypelma emilia son from [REDACTED]. I'd like to thank my cat for needing food and myself for having absolutely no self control in the face of a decent deal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> ugh
> 
> View attachment 385532
> 
> 
> ugh ugh ugh
> 
> View attachment 385533
> 
> 
> Just why.
> 
> View attachment 385534
> 
> 
> Meet my new 2.5" Brachypelma emilia son from [REDACTED]. I'd like to thank my cat for needing food and myself for having absolutely no self control in the face of a decent deal.


Cat stuff is in the right once you enter the store and the registers to check out are 15 feet to the left. Live animals are on the far side of the store near the reptile stuff (except birds). You strayed hard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Craig73 said:


> Cat stuff is in the right once you enter the store and the registers to check out are 15 feet to the left. Live animals are on the far side of the store near the reptile stuff (except birds). You strayed hard.


They’re rennovating the store and the cat food is RIGHT ACROSS THE AISLE FROM THE TARANTULAS! I had to ask the dude who was cleaning the cages to check if they had any more of my cat’s food and stock and it was impossible to miss the big tarantula sticker.

I really shouldn’t have looked. Why did I look??

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scorpiobsession

CommanderBacon said:


> I really shouldn’t have looked. Why did I look??


Because you have *The Tarantula Bug*. You can never resist looking at tarantulas and you can never resist buying them when they're a good price. You will never not have an interest in tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

CommanderBacon said:


> Meet my new 2.5" Brachypelma emilia son from [REDACTED]. I'd like to thank my cat for needing food and myself for having absolutely no self control in the face of a decent deal.


Emilias are hard to resist, even from [REDACTED].

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> They’re rennovating the store and the cat food is RIGHT ACROSS THE AISLE FROM THE TARANTULAS! I had to ask the dude who was cleaning the cages to check if they had any more of my cat’s food and stock and it was impossible to miss the big tarantula sticker.
> 
> I really shouldn’t have looked. Why did I look??


Obviously a setup from the jump.  The T orchestrated the whole thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Finikan

CommanderBacon said:


> They’re rennovating the store and the cat food is RIGHT ACROSS THE AISLE FROM THE TARANTULAS! I had to ask the dude who was cleaning the cages to check if they had any more of my cat’s food and stock and it was impossible to miss the big tarantula sticker.
> 
> I really shouldn’t have looked. Why did I look??


I mentioned your plight to my boyfriend, he says we are going to go there tomorrow to see if this is true.

 YAY!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lukitari

Got my first two OWs yesterday! H. pulchripes and C. darlingi. I swore I'd never get OWs but baboons have stolen my heart.
Ordered a D. pentaloris and a G. pulchripes with them and they ended up being smaller than described and I'm a bit terrified as they're the smallest Ts I've ever had. The seller also added two freebies: LP and N. chromatus. I never ended up getting those so happy to have them added to my collection.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CommanderBacon

Lukitari said:


> Got my first two OWs yesterday! H. pulchripes and C. darlingi. I swore I'd never get OWs but baboons have stolen my heart.
> Ordered a D. pentaloris and a G. pulchripes with them and they ended up being smaller than described and I'm a bit terrified as they're the smallest Ts I've ever had. The seller also added two freebies: LP and N. chromatus. I never ended up getting those so happy to have them added to my collection.


Congratulations! You got some of the very best ones, too! I know you will love them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Finikan said:


> I mentioned your plight to my boyfriend, he says we are going to go there tomorrow to see if this is true.
> 
> YAY!!


I don't have a cat, but maaaaaybe I need to go tomorrow just to check it maybe they moved the dog food around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swamps

The newest additions are a C. Versicolor (Name: Indigo) and an E. Murinus (Name: Dae). I love the leg patterns on the Ephebopus genus and had a hard time choosing which one to get. Now I have seven NW T'sin my arsenal. Next is A. Purpurea, doubles of what I already have, and/or possible an OW, been looking at the M. Balfouri for a bit now, but not sure quite yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Finikan

Just bought a 1" Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I won two little fellas today.

_Tapinauchenius cf. brunneus



Ceratogyrus brachycephalus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

Finikan said:


> Just bought a 1" Avicularia purpurea


Hmm, I can't edit my original post, but after some research here, I believe I may have a juruensis.  

Confirmed! The seller contacted the breeder for confirmation and admitted he had gotten mixed up while using common names. I think he is wanting me to return it. No way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Finikan said:


> Hmm, I can't edit my original post, but after some research here, I believe I may have a juruensis.
> 
> Confirmed! The seller contacted the breeder for confirmation and admitted he had gotten mixed up while using common names. I think he is wanting me to return it. No way.


So if it is the Avicularia juruensis the current name is Avicularia M2 if I’m not mistaken.  The ‘M’ stands for morphtype.

I got my A. purpurea  back in August, if I’m not mistaken it was $10- $20 more than the Avic M2.  You could leave it be, or ask if he had known, what would the price difference have been.  But honestly, both are few and far between and there are several members that would take the M2 over a purpurea hands down. I think they are both amazing, although I don’t have a M2.

The way I see it is mistakes happen and if you love it then it’s meant to be. If the overall seller experience was good then not worth burning bridges.  I’m excited to see your posts on it honestly.   Plus you got Kings, so I‘m stalking anyways.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Finikan

Craig73 said:


> So if it is the Avicularia juruensis the current name is Avicularia M2 if I’m not mistaken.  The ‘M’ stands for morphtype.
> 
> I got my A. purpurea  back in August, if I’m not mistaken it was $10- $20 more than the Avic M2.  You could leave it be, or ask if he had known, what would the price difference have been.  But honestly, both are few and far between and there are several members that would take the M2 over a purpurea hands down. I think they are both amazing, although I don’t have a M2.
> 
> The way I see it is mistakes happen and if you love it then it’s meant to be. If the overall seller experience was good then not worth burning bridges.  I’m excited to see your posts on it honestly.   Plus you got Kings, so I‘m stalking anyways.


Thank you! I was shocked a local mom and pop place had a purpurea and snatched it up impulsively without double checking. Completely my mistake. The price was right and no complaints about that. It was a happy little accident and I'm even more excited now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Just ordered two Chaetopelma olivaceum slings. If you already have the opportunity to acquire spiders that can also be found in Europe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrlina

Acanthoscurria geniculata juv.  Doesn't want to come out of the shipping container yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Crossed another species off my wishlist. Just added 0.0.3 Avicularia variegata slings to the collection, as well as an additional 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher as a freebie sling. First time unpacking slings from moss, and I must admit I'm not a fan at all of that shipping method. You get very little control of the situation as you can't remove the spider in the paper towel tube and then work them out of it slowly, but have to pick the moss out until you expose the spider and then try to prod it out of the sling vial. The avics weren't an issue, but the psalmo bolted out and was almost on my hand before I could blink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Finikan said:


> Hmm, I can't edit my original post, but after some research here, I believe I may have a juruensis.
> 
> Confirmed! The seller contacted the breeder for confirmation and admitted he had gotten mixed up while using common names. I think he is wanting me to return it. No way.





Craig73 said:


> So if it is the Avicularia juruensis the current name is Avicularia M2 if I’m not mistaken.  The ‘M’ stands for morphtype.


So, I just want to provide a little clarification for posterity here as the species wasn't specified when you stated M2. A. juruensis retained its species status during the revision. Avicularia juruensis is still valid and it has its own morphotypes as well (including sp Peru Purple which is M2). Avicularia avicularia M2 is ex Avicularia braunshauseni. I'm just starting to get into Avics myself, and the revision continues to throw me through loops.

@viper69, do I have this correct?

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-morphotype-identification.337729/

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Craig73

l4nsky said:


> Crossed another species off my wishlist. Just added 0.0.3 Avicularia variegata slings to the collection, as well as an additional 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher as a freebie sling. First time unpacking slings from moss, and I must admit I'm not a fan at all of that shipping method. You get very little control of the situation as you can't remove the spider in the paper towel tube and then work them out of it slowly, but have to pick the moss out until you expose the spider and then try to prod it out of the sling vial. The avics weren't an issue, but the psalmo bolted out and was almost on my hand before I could blink.
> 
> View attachment 386245


Most excellent!  I’ve seen a video where moss was used for packing and not a fan of it either. Good to hear thoughts from someone first hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Finikan

l4nsky said:


> So, I just want to provide a little clarification for posterity here as the species wasn't specified when you stated M2. A. juruensis retained its species status during the revision. Avicularia juruensis is still valid and it has its own morphotypes as well (including sp Peru Purple which is M2). Avicularia avicularia M2 is ex Avicularia braunshauseni. I'm just starting to get into Avics myself, and the revision continues to throw me through loops.


The local mom and pop uses common names (which I'm urging them to stop due to this exact issue) and he confirmed with the breeder that it is a puru purple. That was when I asked him if there was a chance this is a juruensis. So, avicularia juruensis m2 is correct? Why have they made avics so confusing?  Thanks for the link, I found it a few days back, but it's worth another read considering I retained no info from it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig73

l4nsky said:


> So, I just want to provide a little clarification for posterity here as the species wasn't specified when you stated M2. A. juruensis retained its species status during the revision. Avicularia juruensis is still valid and it has its own morphotypes as well (including sp Peru Purple which is M2). Avicularia avicularia M2 is ex Avicularia braunshauseni. I'm just starting to get into Avics myself, and the revision continues to throw me through loops.
> 
> https://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-morphotype-identification.337729/


Thanks!  Super helpful link, cause it is a bit confusing when I use Google to gather info and following changes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Finikan

l4nsky said:


> Crossed another species off my wishlist. Just added 0.0.3 Avicularia variegata slings to the collection, as well as an additional 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher as a freebie sling. First time unpacking slings from moss, and I must admit I'm not a fan at all of that shipping method. You get very little control of the situation as you can't remove the spider in the paper towel tube and then work them out of it slowly, but have to pick the moss out until you expose the spider and then try to prod it out of the sling vial. The avics weren't an issue, but the psalmo bolted out and was almost on my hand before I could blink.
> 
> View attachment 386245


Moss sounds horrible to work with. Cute little one, though! I love avics AND their confusing classifications lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky

Finikan said:


> The local mom and pop uses common names (which I'm urging them to stop due to this exact issue) and he confirmed with the breeder that it is a puru purple. That was when I asked him if there was a chance this is a juruensis. So, avicularia juruensis m2 is correct? Why have they made avics so confusing?  Thanks for the link, I found it a few days back, but it's worth another read considering I retained no info from it


It's a problem that was started long ago apparently. When some of these former species were originally described (like A. braunshauseni), type specimens weren't preserved and sent to museums. So, in addition to not having any confirmed, preserved specimens for comparison and study specimen confirmation, the described distinguishing characteristics for these former species weren't enough for full species classification at the time of the revision. That's not to say that they won't have full species status again some day, but for now science recognizes them as morphotypes of other defined species and we as hobbyists need to be diligent about preserving the purity of the captive genetic pool for that future. The revision can really make that challenging though  ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky

Craig73 said:


> Most excellent!  I’ve seen a video where moss was used for packing and not a fan of it either. Good to hear thoughts from someone first hand.





Finikan said:


> Moss sounds horrible to work with. Cute little one, though! I love avics AND their confusing classifications lol


Yeah, I really hope I don't have to unpack moss again. I couldn't imagine unpacking a S. calceatum or H. maculata sling from moss, that just sounds like a nightmare scenario. I purchased the A. variegata slings from a very large distributor that I've ordered from a few times in the past too and this was the first time I got moss instead of paper towels. I'll let them know I'm not a fan of it on the after purchase survey, hope something comes out of it. I'd even consider paying a bit more for paper towel shipping for some of the bolty species or those with more medically significant venom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685

l4nsky said:


> ... First time unpacking slings from moss, and I must admit I'm not a fan at all of that shipping method. You get very little control of the situation as you can't remove the spider in the paper towel tube and then work them out of it slowly, but have to pick the moss out until you expose the spider and then try to prod it out...


I just had exactly the same experience with my new spiderlings yesterday. Not a fan of the moss for shipping.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Gift of the day. 

_Ceratogyrus marshalli





_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

l4nsky said:


> It's a problem that was started long ago apparently. When some of these former species were originally described (like A. braunshauseni), type specimens weren't preserved and sent to museums. So, in addition to not having any confirmed, preserved specimens for comparison and study specimen confirmation, the described distinguishing characteristics for these former species weren't enough for full species classification at the time of the revision. That's not to say that they won't have full species status again some day, but for now science recognizes them as morphotypes of other defined species and we as hobbyists need to be diligent about preserving the purity of the captive genetic pool for that future. The revision can really make that challenging though  ....


I thought braunshauseni was still a sp, is Avic m2 still the largest avicularinae?

My tip with the moss is to try and pull one of the pieces of moss that's under the spider and hope they latch onto it, although the idea of them running up the tongs makes me anxious.


----------



## l4nsky

Edan bandoot said:


> I thought braunshauseni was still a sp, is Avic m2 still the largest avicularinae?
> 
> My tip with the moss is to try and pull one of the pieces of moss that's under the spider and hope they latch onto it, although the idea of them running up the tongs makes me anxious.


From my research and understanding, Avic avic M2 (ex A. braunshauseni) and A. variegata are consistently the largest Aviculariinae, but I'm by no means an Avic expert.

As for the moss, I think I would have managed fine if they had used one or two large pieces as I could've pulled them out just like a paper towel tube. The problem was it was shredded, so there was no single piece big enough to use to pull the spider out.


----------



## 8 legged

Unplanned, but at the insistence of my daughter, one _Trichonephila inaurata madagascariensis_ is moving in / on here next week! Let's see how it works with "free care"!
I'm curious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Craig73 said:


> Most excellent!  I’ve seen a video where moss was used for packing and not a fan of it either. Good to hear thoughts from someone first hand.


I thought it might be good to try, but I guess I'll stick with paper towels.


----------



## l4nsky

8 legged said:


> Unplanned, but at the insistence of my daughter, one _Trichonephila inaurata madagascariensis_ is moving in / on here next week! Let's see how it works with "free care"!
> I'm curious!
> View attachment 386342


Do you have anyway to temporarily enclose it? I've done a little bit of research on keeping free roam Nephila as I would like to try it one day. Some people suggest enclosing them until they build their web, otherwise if they don't like your setup, they'll try and find an area that is better suited for them. Very, very cool nonetheless.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer

Very likely adding a approx 3in Grammastola pulchra today or Monday. Will be my LOL first ever Grammastola but it’s was listed at just sooooooo cheap, that even though I wasn’t looking for a little Grammy tank, I’m not sure I can really pass this opportunity up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

l4nsky said:


> Do you have anyway to temporarily enclose it? I've done a little bit of research on keeping free roam Nephila as I would like to try it one day. Some people suggest enclosing them until they build their web, otherwise if they don't like your setup, they'll try and find an area that is better suited for them. Very, very cool nonetheless.


Thanks for the information. North side window. If the spider is not good for that, I will have to convince it


----------



## ConstantSorrow

I got an OBT at an expo today. $40. The seller made it sound like it was the size of a truck tire but it's about 1 1/4". If I'm generous. 
It's very cute though and I had no trouble rehousing it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I really have good friends. 
Gifts of the weekend.

_Avicularia juruensis _Morphotype 1 (Formerly _Avicularia sp._ "Pucallpa")



_Augacephalus breyeri



Aphonopelma sp. _"Diamondback"



_Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"



_Hapalopus sp. _"Colombia Groß"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

Today my slings arrived healthy with 5 days delay.

One of each, Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger, Poecilotheria regalis and Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 8 legged

WolleWolf said:


> Today my slings arrived healthy with 5 days delay.
> 
> One of each, Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger, Poecilotheria regalis and Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.


Pokis, you lucky one; not allowed in every "state"... :-(


----------



## WolleWolf

8 legged said:


> Pokis, you lucky one; not allowed in every "state"... :-(


True, in BaWü we have no regulation for exotic animals. But they want some regulations/laws! 




			https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fileadmin/redaktion/m-mlr/intern/bilder/Unsere_Themen/Tierschutz_und_Tiergesundheit/Anhoerung-exotische-Tiere/01_BMT_PW.pdf


----------



## vicareux

3x Brachypelma emilia slings

One is considerably larger than the rest,with adult colors and over 1 inch. The other two are under 1 inch and not as vibrant.
One of them is very energetic and bolty (and already a hair kicker). The big one acted like a stone when i tried to house it in lol. 
However, the smallest one worries me. Very weird reactions to stimuli,like it does not know how to walk. If i gently rub one of the legs with a paintbrush,it kinda wiggles its legs around pointlessly. (not looking like so called 'DKS' symptoms though). Sometimes it doesnt even react to stimuli,and appears dead,but soon enough it wiggles one of the legs. Fingers crossed that everything's fine and its just a lazy one.

Image of the largest one:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

vicareux said:


> 3x Brachypelma emilia slings
> 
> One is considerably larger than the rest,with adult colors and over 1 inch. The other two are under 1 inch and not as vibrant.
> One of them is very energetic and bolty (and already a hair kicker). The big one acted like a stone when i tried to house it in lol.
> However, the smallest one worries me. Very weird reactions to stimuli,like it does not know how to walk. If i gently rub one of the legs with a paintbrush,it kinda wiggles its legs around pointlessly. (not looking like so called 'DKS' symptoms though). Sometimes it doesnt even react to stimuli,and appears dead,but soon enough it wiggles one of the legs. Fingers crossed that everything's fine and its just a lazy one.
> 
> Image of the largest one:
> View attachment 386702


In my eyes the most attractive Brachypelma

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Finikan

A 1/4 t albopilosus freebie from the local store. So tiny and cute...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yetkin

3 sling c. marshalli

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Goldenwezel

Just ordered 2 new babies. 1x P. Irmina and 1x Avic. Minatrix!!! Very excited since I couldn't find the Minatrix anywhere XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

I just got some nontarantula spiders today. 1 M kingsleyi,1 L similima,1 H dagmarae, and as a freebie 1 D sp rurrennbaque.everything was fine except the h dagmarae had threat posed me and was extremely reluctant to go in its new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Got two more H gigas
#1


#2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

I've been looking for an acceptable offer for almost five years, and finally found it yesterday. Two A. minatrix move in (first instar). Thanks to Austria for the first acceptable prize for the animals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeofBorg

I have a fairly new Lasiodora parahybana sling. It is about 3/4-1 inch, but all I see after feeding it is this.......it’s burrow entrance all sealed up. Until the next time it’s hungry and sticks it tiny legs out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finikan

A heteroscodra maculata arrived thursday! About 1 3/4 inch. Hid in the cork bark round and webbed itself in immediately. No pictures because, well, I think it's a little shy. My 4th OW and a very smooth rehouse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Finikan said:


> A heteroscodra maculata arrived thursday! About 1 3/4 inch. Hid in the cork bark round and webbed itself in immediately. No pictures because, well, I think it's a little shy. My 4th OW and a very smooth rehouse!


It will go on like that... H Macs are a little invisible

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Finikan

8 legged said:


> It will go on like that... H Macs are a little invisible


I figured a round would be best for this species after doing some research here, and I guess I was right! I assume it is pretty comfortable in there, and hope I get to see it at some point. 

Update: just saw movement. Can confirm, is comfy and alive.


----------



## Swamps

Grabbed my three new guys yesterday:
C. Versicolor 0.75" - Indigo
C. Versicolor 0.75" - Sage
E. Murinus 0.75-1" - Dae

Getting a 3" adult male T. Albopilosus (possibly for my female of she ever gets out of premolt before he passes) and 0.75" G. Poteri Monday.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Added this pretty girl to my collection today (B. emilia) . I'm still trying to decide on a name for her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom Man

I got a couple of new t's I picked up a Chilobrachys sp.Electric blue and a Stromatopelma calceatum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

After I stopped holding Avics for almost 8 years, but managed to make room again, two A. purpurea slings were added today. Two A. minatrix slings are still on the journey and I exchanged one of my subadult P. cambridgei males for three irminia slings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Finikan

Helped the local store rehouse some Avicularia avicularia today. Got one in return!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> After I stopped holding Avics for almost 8 years, but managed to make room again, two A. purpurea slings were added today. Two A. minatrix slings are still on the journey and I exchanged one of my subadult P. cambridgei males for three irminia slings.
> View attachment 387788


So cute! And so fluffy. Adorable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swamps

Getting some more wishlist T's on Tuesday. Most excited for the Balfouri, one of my top favorites:
3/4” Pterinochilus murinus x2 (Rusty / Butter)
1.5” Monocentropus balfouri (Frostbite)
1/2" Chilobrachys sp. electric blue (Cable)
1/8” Heterothele villosella (Luco)
1/2" Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Mirage)
I name everything, so I've pre-planned their names.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

A few interesting ones I got this weekend. 

_Guyruita cerrado



Pterinopelma vitiosum



Vitalius buercheli



Vitalius roseus

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## jenniferinny

New tarantulas today. 
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei, 0.25 inches
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati, 0.75 inches
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris, 0.25 inches
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis, 0.25 inches
0.0.1 Hysterocrates gigas, 0.25 inches
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri, 1.5 inches
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus, 0.5 inches
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans, 0.5 inches

Edited to add: I didn't take any photos, they are all mostly still in the deli cups they came in. They weren't shipped, they were local pickup so they have substrate and so on. I rehoused three tonight, but, I didn't want to bother them anymore than necessary. Have to admit, I'd forgotten how tiny 0.25 is.. lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kingshockey

new jar of dirt I mira about 1.25

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> A few interesting ones I got this weekend.
> 
> _Guyruita cerrado
> View attachment 388242
> 
> 
> Pterinopelma vitiosum
> View attachment 388245
> 
> 
> Vitalius buercheli
> View attachment 388243
> 
> 
> Vitalius roseus
> View attachment 388244
> _


I haven't even heard of those genus, let alone the species. Looks like I have some reading to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Added this pretty girl to my collection today (B. emilia) . I'm still trying to decide on a name for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387784


Very pretty, getting a 3” male of these! Love how this species looks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

MrGhostMantis said:


> Very pretty, getting a 3” male of these! Love how this species looks!


Me too. They're beautiful, but also have a sort of cute/ innocent look about them that really appeals to me. And they're so fluffy too. My new female is really calm and docile, probably the best-tempered tarantula that I have. I'd wanted one for a LONG time, then decided to go for it. Are you going to name yours?


----------



## MrGhostMantis

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Me too. They're beautiful, but also have a sort of cute/ innocent look about them that really appeals to me. And they're so fluffy too. My new female is really calm and docile, probably the best-tempered tarantula that I have. I'd wanted one for a LONG time, then decided to go for it. Are you going to name yours?


Likely I will name him! I name most of my T’s, gotta wait to see the temperament first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

l4nsky said:


> I haven't even heard of those genus, let alone the species. Looks like I have some reading to do.


Except for Guyruita, which I've been keeping for a while, the other three are new for me too. 

I mean, I've already heard about them, but this is my first keeping them.


----------



## Swamps

New additions arrived today:
x2 Poecilotheria regalis 1"
x2 Poecilotheria metallica 1"
x2 Stromapelma Calceatum 0.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gabrielgartner

Picked up a Birupes and P. tigriniwesseli this last weekend. My most expensive box ‘o’ spiders I’ve ever ordered comes Thursday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

The mail guy brought me a Sericopelma sp. Azuero Panama.
Sexed female, 4-4 1/2", just stunning. Super excited.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Swamps

The second day of Tarantula shipment gave me (I'm not the best at measurements so these may be a little off):
Birupes simoroxigorum 1/8"
GBB 1" - 1.5"
Xenesthis intermedia 3/4" - 1"
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 3/4"
Phormictopus arichomatus 1"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich

Arachnid Addicted said:


> A few interesting ones I got this weekend.
> 
> _Guyruita cerrado
> View attachment 388242
> 
> 
> Pterinopelma vitiosum
> View attachment 388245
> 
> 
> Vitalius buercheli
> View attachment 388243
> 
> 
> Vitalius roseus
> View attachment 388244
> _


How big is Guyruita cerrado?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grumpycow3

After being recommended an Acanthoscurria Geniculata to get back into buying new Ts I did a few days worth of research and have ordered a roughly 2cm sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

fatich said:


> How big is Guyruita cerrado?


They aren't big at all. About 6cm dls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Got a new supposed female Pterinochilus murinus yesterday. Needs to be rehoused, 75% of floor space is taken up by a vial that was left in its juvie enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune

Went to a reptile show and got a TINY Avicularia minatrix sling, around .25" DLS or the tiniest bit over that in size. Would have bought two but they only had the one left. Also got a Grammostola iheringi, about 1.25" who got the honor of being my first bolter and near escape. Thankfully I was re-housing in the bathroom with everything sealed off and the enclosures both inside of a box. They didn't get too far, but not for lack of them trying  I haven't snagged a photo of the minatrix yet.

Oh I also snagged a wolf spider. Almost forgot about her/him lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Adding a splash of orange to my collection, an O philippinus and 2 OBTs The OBTs are already showing some orange, but the O philippinus still has a long way to go.

O pillippinus:
So smol



OBT #1:
This one went straight to the starter burrow and stayed there for a while, but is now roaming in circles at the top of its enclosure.



OBT #2:
This one was a bit stubborn and didn't want to leave its old delicup, and eventually had a bit of a roam around the edge of its new enclosure. It then quickly started webbing the entrance to its starter burrow and shut itself in. (Its stubbornness let me get a few extra pics though)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis

starlight_kitsune said:


> Went to a reptile show and got a TINY Avicularia minatrix sling, around .25" DLS or the tiniest bit over that in size. Would have bought two but they only had the one left. Also got a Grammostola iheringi, about 1.25" who got the honor of being my first bolter and near escape. Thankfully I was re-housing in the bathroom with everything sealed off and the enclosures both inside of a box. They didn't get too far, but not for lack of them trying  I haven't snagged a photo of the minatrix yet.
> 
> Oh I also snagged a wolf spider. Almost forgot about her/him lol.


What species of wolf spider?


----------



## starlight_kitsune

MrGhostMantis said:


> What species of wolf spider?


Hogna Carolinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

I picked up some new Ts today.



And a mm Scopelobates sericeus (sold as) for my female.

Aka 
Holothele sericea or
Holothele sericeous or
Holothele sp. "Dominican Republic"
Ischnocolinae sp. "Dominican Republic"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## l4nsky

0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei. The majority of my recent acquisitions have been Avicularia sp that are quite calm. I forgot what it was like having a 0.5" sling show some attitude lol.


----------



## LD50

Just got home from Repticon Sarasota and brought home a D. pentaloris. It's cute as a button 🥲 definitely the smallest sling I've ever owned.


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

Went to oklahoma and while I was there caught a big female ctenus exlineae


----------



## Smotzer

Picked up his gal from some one on Craigslist, wanting it to go to a good home! I forgot how enjoyable Pterinochilus murinus are to have in the home. Spouse named it Carrot and made it stick  rehoused it into a new enclosure and man they get such a bad wrap as a matter of fact, gentlest rehouse recently! 













Carrot the Pterinochilus murinus (2.75in)



__ Smotzer
__ Jun 28, 2021
__
baboon
murinus
obt
orange baboon tarantula
orange bitey thing
pterinochilus
pterinochilus murinus




						Newest addition that someone had to get rid of on Craigslist, was planning on paying but they...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

Smotzer said:


> Picked up his gal from some one on Craigslist, wanting it to go to a good home! I forgot how enjoyable Pterinochilus murinus are to have in the home. Spouse named it Carrot and made it stick  rehoused it into a new enclosure and man they get such a bad wrap as a matter of fact, gentlest rehouse recently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot the Pterinochilus murinus (2.75in)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Smotzer
> __ Jun 28, 2021
> __
> baboon
> murinus
> obt
> orange baboon tarantula
> orange bitey thing
> pterinochilus
> pterinochilus murinus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition that someone had to get rid of on Craigslist, was planning on paying but they...


CARROT <3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Smotzer said:


> Picked up his gal from some one on Craigslist, wanting it to go to a good home! I forgot how enjoyable Pterinochilus murinus are to have in the home. Spouse named it Carrot and made it stick  rehoused it into a new enclosure and man they get such a bad wrap as a matter of fact, gentlest rehouse recently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot the Pterinochilus murinus (2.75in)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Smotzer
> __ Jun 28, 2021
> __
> baboon
> murinus
> obt
> orange baboon tarantula
> orange bitey thing
> pterinochilus
> pterinochilus murinus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition that someone had to get rid of on Craigslist, was planning on paying but they...


CARROT <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Cemykay

I am getting an Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma and a Harpactira marksi this week. Both females

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Smotzer said:


> Spouse named it Carrot and made it stick


So its Carrot-stick now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smotzer

CommanderBacon said:


> CARROT <3





MrGhostMantis said:


> CARROT <3


I know at first I was like nooooo not Carrot  but after she kept walking up to it and being like “oh hey Carrot!” I think it’s actually pretty great now

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Smotzer

Tarantulafeets said:


> So its Carrot-stick now?


----------



## vicareux

2x P.murinus RCF 1 inch slings
5x P.sazimai (not planned)


----------



## Myrlina

Brachypelma baumgarteni


----------



## gabrielgartner

Good day today…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

gabrielgartner said:


> Good day today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389959


mmm I'm jelly <3


----------



## Metallattorney

Several new, rare baboons added on Tuesday:
_harpactira dictator
harpactira sp. goldenblack
harpactira sp. silaka
pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe_

They are all tiny, particularly the _goldenblack_.  Haven't gotten good pics of them yet because they are so small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caemoxie

Smotzer said:


> I know at first I was like nooooo not Carrot  but after she kept walking up to it and being like “oh hey Carrot!” I think it’s actually pretty great now


Carrot is a great name for an OBT! Lol, my first three OBTs (my first three Ts period, actually) were named Citrine, Pyrite, and Topaz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Caemoxie said:


> Carrot is a great name for an OBT! Lol, my first three OBTs (my first three Ts period, actually) were named Citrine, Pyrite, and Topaz.


Thanks! And those are also all good names!! The mineral names are not lost on me!!

if you feel like it Search for a thread called “Rockhounding” in the watering hole for a thread on stones and geological collecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swamps

Taking three in within the next week, the first two getting picked up this Saturday. All are from Craigslist: two from a keeper wanting to get out of the hobby, and one from a mother whose child isn't interested in their T anymore.
Saturday:
Tliltocatl vagans - adult female
Grammastola pulchra - juvenile male
After the holiday:
Aphonopelma chalcodes - looks adult in the photos, did not specific gender

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

Ordered 0.1 T. blondi (5/6N) today! Very excited about this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

WolleWolf said:


> Ordered 0.1 T. blondi (5/6N) today! Very excited about this one!


Congratulations - Theraphosa brings a lot of joy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolleWolf

8 legged said:


> Congratulations - Theraphosa brings a lot of joy!


I know, had one Blondi in the end of 90ies (payed 20DM back then for a sling..lol). And had many years a T. apophyis. Actually I need one Apophysis and I have all three girls complete =).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

20DM   
My daughter once asked me: What´s a "Mark"? Since that day I knew that I´m old!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Waited so long for a good prized and sexed female. Now here is my T. blondi girl!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 8 legged

Perfect size! Have a good time with her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WolleWolf

8 legged said:


> Perfect size! Have a good time with her!


Thx! True, perfect size! My most favored T´s are juvi females!


----------



## VaporRyder

Yes, today was apophysis day! Wooohooo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## xhuxhurocket

Ordered a P. sazimai and H. sp Columbia large (Pumpkin Patch) this past weekend, should get them next week. These are my first "intermediate" Ts and I'm really looking forward to raising them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twigs

My female Aphonopelma chalcodes arrived today! She's a beauty

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Twigs said:


> My female Aphonopelma chalcodes arrived today! She's a beauty
> View attachment 390612


NICE!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waly

My new addition is my first. Got my very first T a few days ago, a Lasidora parahybana. After lurking on here for about a year and doing research.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
r

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Baby T

Arriving Thursday, C. Marshalli and a surprise box of 4! My first surprise box. Birthday present. Exciting!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

It's been a good week in the tarantula room. First I got a 6", 0.1 Poecilotheria ornata. I've been looking for one in state since September 2018, so finally unpacking her was an amazing moment. A big shout out and thanks to @ccTroi for picking her up and sending her my way. Troi also included a surprise 2.5", 0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum in the package, which just floored me and made my week (Thank you again Troi!). From another individual, I picked up a 4", 0.1 O. sp Hati Hati and a 3", 1.0 P. pulcher for my AF and a future breeding project. Everyone arrived alive, healthy, and active and are currently settling into their new homes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## jezzy607

6 B. boehmei (Mexico import) slings
3 B. schroederi slings
3 S. javanensis slings
3 Chilobrachys "S. Vietnam Blue" slings
2 Orphnaecus "Quezon Blue" slings

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Few gifts I got this week. 

_Tmesiphantes obesus





Cyrtogrammomma cf. monticola



Vitalius paranaensis



Iridopelma vanini



Pelinobius muticus



Munduruku bicoloratum

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2 | Love 1 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Few gifts I got this week.
> 
> _Tmesiphantes obesus
> View attachment 391536
> 
> View attachment 391535
> 
> 
> Cyrtogrammomma cf. monticola
> View attachment 391537
> 
> 
> Vitalius paranaensis
> View attachment 391539
> 
> 
> Iridopelma vanini
> View attachment 391534
> 
> 
> Pelinobius muticus
> View attachment 391538
> 
> 
> Munduruku bicoloratum
> View attachment 391533
> _


Seriously, you must have the most esoteric collection on the boards. Forget uncommon or little known species, you have uncommon or little known GENERA lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Thane1616

My first T. Avicularia Avicularia 2-3 inch DLS. Just got my S21 so the image is a bit rough but I will learn. Planning Rehouse soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Few gifts I got this week.
> 
> _Tmesiphantes obesus
> View attachment 391536
> 
> View attachment 391535
> 
> 
> Cyrtogrammomma cf. monticola
> View attachment 391537
> 
> 
> Vitalius paranaensis
> View attachment 391539
> 
> 
> Iridopelma vanini
> View attachment 391534
> 
> 
> Pelinobius muticus
> View attachment 391538
> 
> 
> Munduruku bicoloratum
> View attachment 391533
> _


How big does munduruko get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Edan bandoot said:


> How big does munduruko get?


Not much, they are dwarves around 2" (5cm).


----------



## matypants

3” male A. genic arrived today. Will be pairing him with my female at some point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baby T

My C. Marshalli arrived today along with the surprise box-
T. Vagans (which I already own but they're gorgeous so one more can't hurt!)
T. Albo
C. Huahini
C. Kaeng Krachan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sergic

A couple days late, but I picked up 2x C. darlingi and 2x Lp earlier this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcostaco

Recently got a female Xenesthis sp. megascopula. Now, I'm waiting on 6 Pamphobeteus sp. solaris and a female T. seladonia

Reactions: Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Finikan

A beautiful megaphobema robustum arrived today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ceymann

I just picked up this P. victori on Tuesday night while picking up some discoids and crickets, expensive little bugger, but I have wanted one for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

Not here yet, they will be here Tuesday, but just closed the deal with a vendor for a P. Victorii, and a P. Irminia.  

I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

Ceymann said:


> I just picked up this P. victori on Tuesday night while picking up some discoids and crickets, expensive little bugger, but I have wanted one for a while.


Dude! Great minds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni

"Rescue" T. Albopilosus (sold as Curly Hair, not sure which form.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

it is the time of year when MM A steindachneri wander into my place of work. 3 so far this week. 2 I released into the canyon next door, 1 I brought home to pair with my MF. After a few pairings I will return him to the canyon for further adventures. So not really an addition, more of a short term booty call. He may not be Mr Right, but he is Mr right Now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Got some t's yesterday for my upcoming birthday!
Lyrognathus giannispasatoi





Davus pentaloris (already has adult colors!)



I already love these guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ceymann

Just got back from Repticon Orlando

Picked up doubles of a few species I already
such a Chilobrachys fibriatus, another Chilobrachys electric blue and a 2nd H. gigas I got as a freebie
Also picked up-
Chilobrachys guangxiensis
Poecilotheria striata
A. geniculata
N. chromatus
Sub adult female balfouri (I now have 4, 2x juvies 1 subadult, 1 sling All separate for future breeding project) 

Not Ts but also picked up some isopods corkbark, enclosures, some cool mounted butterflys/ mantids and plants

Im now at 46 Ts if we aren't counting true spiders.  Im telling myself Im stopping at 50
But Im probably lying to myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Today I bought a T. blondi 0.1, 5th instar, from a breeder! Home office is over, so I can voluntarily prepare additional reports at my employer on Saturday. A Saturday like this brings in the same money as Monday to Friday...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ian14

Picked up two  new slings yesterday, an H gigas and a C versicolour. Collecting an H pulchripes from the same breeder tomorrow or Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

They're here and hosed. 

P. Irminia and P. Victorii!  Yeah, I'm excited!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevS

Two new additions last week:
Haplopelma (Cyriopagopus) Sp. "midnight blue" - first Asian spider in my care.
Grammostola pulchripes - first Grammostola in my care and one of my mother's favorite tarantula species.

Both took a roach when fed on their 2nd day.

I'm very curious about both. I haven't seen much pictures of the "midnight blue" species but it's a given with an uncommon burrower. On the other hand I wonder how slow do Grammostolas grow really.


----------



## Benjaminn

"I'm taking a break from getting new spiders" Biggest lie I've ever told someone

0.0.4 Latrodectus mactans
0.1.0 Latrodectus female
0.0.1 Latrodectus bishopi
0.0.4 Cupiennius coccienus
0.0.2 Cupiennius salei
0.0.1 Hottentotta salei


1.0.0 Psalmopoeous irminia MM
1.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.1 Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata


0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria miranda


(3 seperate orders)

I'm going to run out of room very quickly... may need to start knocking down walls soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wolfram1

Same, got my 5 new Poecilotheria slings today.

0.0.1 P. rufilata
0.0.1 P. formosa
0.0.1 P. tigrinawesseli
0.0.1 P. miranda
0.0.1 P. ornata

picture of the little P. ornata



and as soon as i got them i started looking again for P. hanumavilasumica slings
found some too but then i saw the seller had some Xenestis cf. immanis slings for 30 "bugs" as well...
now i just need to do a background check to see if he is trustworthy ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

On the whole, I am usually lucky when buying spiders and buy a majority of females. It is different with the G. pulchras. In the last 5 years I have bought several undefined animals, mostly still quite small, and they were always males!
Now I have treated myself to an adult female with a body length of 9.5 cm and I am thrilled! At last!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## WolleWolf

A pulchra with 9.5cm BL holy shxx! Must be 40 years old . Congrats for this phenomenal buy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 8 legged

WolleWolf said:


> A pulchra with 9.5cm BL holy shxx! Must be 40 years old . Congrats for this phenomenal buy!


She is 9 years old, that is what the seller said...

Unpacking was great because the cricket box was much heavier than usual. She found her in the "advertising ring", which amazed me so much today. Just knew that it was an adult female. Comes from a hobby resolution.

@WW. - because you sound a bit skeptical

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

8 legged said:


> @WW. - because you sound a bit skeptical


That was not my intention!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Finikan

Bought a 1" Avicularia braunshauseni with a 1/4" Nhandu coloratovillosus freebie today at a local tarantula fest. Rehousing them now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Finikan said:


> Bought a 1" Avicularia braunshauseni with a 1/4" Nhandu coloratovillosus freebie today at a local tarantula fest. Rehousing them now!
> View attachment 393054


Nice choices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finikan

Thank you! The freebie I am currently researching, as I've never kept one. The sellers are going to meet me halfway sometime next weekend with a grammostola iheringi I've been looking around for for a while!


----------



## 8 legged

You can keep the Nhandu like Acanthoscurria or Grammostola. Enough substrate and not too dry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finikan

Good deal. The a. Braunshauseni came saturated so I'm getting them both rehoused now.


----------



## l4nsky

I love that Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex A. braunshauseni) has become pretty available again. They were MIA on pretty much all the price lists I regularly peruse for over two years. I picked up 0.0.3 this year as my first Avicularia sp when I first saw them pop back up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

The wife and i took the kids to the flea market.
I didn't get anything, there but there was a petsmart on the way home and we stopped in on a whim. There was a B. emilia nearly three inches dls that was labeled as assorted mexican red knee / Brachypelma species.
It was a great deal and because none of the girls on shift wanted to deal with it, they let me take the whole enclosure for free. Just a kritter keeper but still.
The store was clean and the setup really wasn't bad for a pet store. All their animals were pretty well looked after, actually. I'm a happy camper.


This was the setup it was in.


This is all i had to do.


Boosted the substrate, (could use a touch more, really but eh.) and provided a better hide. I left their water dish because my daughter told me to. Lol 
We'll see if it doesn't magically turn into a bottlecap.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Edan bandoot

DomGom TheFather said:


> The wife and i took the kids to the flea market.
> I didn't get anything, there but there was a petsmart on the way home and we stopped in on a whim. There was a B. emilia nearly three inches dls that was labeled as assorted mexican red knee / Brachypelma species.
> It was a great deal and because none of the girls on shift wanted to deal with it, they let me take the whole enclosure for free. Just a kritter keeper but still.
> The store was clean and the setup really wasn't bad for a pet store. All their animals were pretty well looked after, actually. I'm a happy camper.
> View attachment 393071
> 
> This was the setup it was in.
> View attachment 393073
> 
> This is all i had to do.
> View attachment 393074
> 
> Boosted the substrate, (could use a touch more, really but eh.) and provided a better hide. I left their water dish because my daughter told me to. Lol
> We'll see if it doesn't magically turn into a bottlecap.


How much ?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Edan bandoot said:


> How much ?


60 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## kristof55

Been wanting a tarantula since I was 14 (twenty years ago...) and I finally took the plunge and picked up my first today—this not-so-little T. albopilosus. I've decided to name them Mickey, short for Mictlantecutli, Lord of the Underworld. No idea if it's male or female, and the employees didn't know, but based on the brief moment when it was crawling on the side of the enclosure and I got a ruler next to it, the DLS was 4.5~5" or so. I imagine it's at least 2 or 3 years old? Based on the coloration and degree of fuzz, I suspect it's the Nicaraguan variant. Either way, so happy about my new murder floof!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## l4nsky

kristof55 said:


> Been wanting a tarantula since I was 14 (twenty years ago...) and I finally took the plunge and picked up my first today—this not-so-little T. albopilosus. I've decided to name them Mickey, short for Mictlantecutli, Lord of the Underworld. No idea if it's male or female, and the employees didn't know, but based on the brief moment when it was crawling on the side of the enclosure and I got a ruler next to it, the DLS was 4.5~5" or so. I imagine it's at least 2 or 3 years old? Based on the coloration and degree of fuzz, I suspect it's the Nicaraguan variant. Either way, so happy about my new murder floof!
> 
> View attachment 393207


Aaaaaaaaaaannnnnddd now you're addicted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Thane1616

1" Lasiodora Parahybana second T in my collection.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kristof55

l4nsky said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaannnnnddd now you're addicted.


Yep, already considering the feasibility of an L. Parahybana sling for number two...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scolopendra277

selenotypus sp.4



__ scolopendra277
__ Jul 27, 2021





This is my first tarantula! a very fat selenotypus sp.4

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 8 legged

A hobby colleague sent me an adult P. murinus female, not that my buck is still bored. Deployed, fed and eats as expected! 



Then my ordered 3 Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti (N2) from a breeder arrived. Let's see if it is actually T. polybotes or not !? 



And as a gift with the tapis, I got a tin with 21 Cupiennius salei (N1)! I would say a beautiful breeding line ;-)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ian14

Ian14 said:


> Picked up two  new slings yesterday, an H gigas and a C versicolour. Collecting an H pulchripes from the same breeder tomorrow or Tuesday.


Well the H pulcheripes has had to wait, I had arranged to collect on Tuesday, then my stepson decided to test positive for covid, so waiting til Friday now. And as his are less than half the price I have ever seen them at, I'm getting 2!

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Picked up an A. anax juvenile today. She's a beauty, if a little bald. That makes ten for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

Picked up this girl from the pet store today. She is a B.smithi.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marlana

Euathlus sp. metropolitana F, Euathlus sp. gold, Euathlus truculentus, and Homoeomma sp blue Peru 2…I’ve been on a Euathlus kick lately. (I don’t normally handle but she was so sweet and calm, it was only for a second while unpacking).

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Just got two of these guys. 

_Avicularia minatrix



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## YungRasputin

I have finally obtained my all time favorite arachnid species of any category - Monocentropus Balfouri/SI blue baboon which I’ve named ‘Yeti’

so unbelievably stoked - one of the most righteous days of my life

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## USNGunner

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Just got two of these guys.
> 
> _Avicularia minatrix
> 
> View attachment 394136
> _



They have trunks?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rafa

Been looking for e murinus for more then 9 months, i was obsessed by this species finally found a shop that had some slings but they had a minimum order, i only really wanted the e murinus but like everyone i wouldn't mind add a few ts to my collection, even more when the shop had a great selection, so i bought 

E murinus 
P machalla 
P mascara 
P cascada
I mira 
A genic
P cancerides 
I incei 
And another p met cuZ my other sling just matured male

Guess who arrived dead?

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

Rafa said:


> Been looking for e murinus for more then 9 months, i was obsessed by this species finally found a shop that had some slings but they had a minimum order, i only really wanted the e murinus but like everyone i wouldn't mind add a few ts to my collection, even more when the shop had a great selection, so i bought
> 
> E murinus
> P machalla
> P mascara
> P cascada
> I mira
> A genic
> P cancerides
> I incei
> And another p met cuZ my other sling just matured male
> 
> Guess who arrived dead?


the skeleton leg, it's in the name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finikan

A little p. Cambridgei sling from the local store.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Yesterday a P. langenbucheri MM arrived almost a week late! He has only spent two hours over the water bowl. 
The mating madness begins tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## USNGunner

Finikan said:


> A little p. Cambridgei sling from the local store.


I absolutely adore my psalmapeous T's. I have a Cambridgei, Irminia, and Victorii. Amazing T's.

You do know they are fast with some significant venom,?  The Cambredgei in particular.

I didn't when I got my Cambredgei.   LOL. She's pretty chill though. RIght now she's in the middle of heavy pre-molt.


----------



## Finikan

USNGunner said:


> You do know they are fast with some significant venom,?  The Cambredgei in particular.
> 
> I didn't when I got my Cambredgei.  LOL. She's pretty chill though. RIght now she's in the middle of heavy pre-molt.


This one isn't chill. I've been trying to get a good picture since I got it. Immediately webbed up the cork bark (it was in a terrestrial enclosure at the shop, not much to web up) and already hiding again. Too cute though.


----------



## grumpycow3

I just picked up a c. Cyaneopubescens sling and a T. Albo sling, had them for a day and they seem to have settled in quite nicely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## USNGunner

Finikan said:


> This one isn't chill. I've been trying to get a good picture since I got it. Immediately webbed up the cork bark (it was in a terrestrial enclosure at the shop, not much to web up) and already hiding again. Too cute though.


Oh yeah, she does that too.  But so far no threat posing or overly defensive behavior.


----------



## USNGunner

Female Brachypelma hamorii courtesy of @BoyFromLA for the Grandson.  I call her "Ginger".  

I was going for Tina Louise, but little man wouldn't get it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 8 legged

USNGunner said:


> Female Brachypelma hamorii courtesy of @BoyFromLA for the Grandson.  I call her "Ginger".
> 
> I was going for Tina Louise, but little man wouldn't get it.
> 
> View attachment 395032
> View attachment 395033


Little man is right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

USNGunner said:


> I call her "Ginger".


Ginger! I am glad it arrived safe & sound.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

BoyFromLA said:


> Ginger! I am glad it arrived safe & sound.


Me too. I really do appreciate the help getting this accomplished. Kyan is going to be ecstactic!  

Or really mad at me.  One of the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

USNGunner said:


> Me too. I really do appreciate the help getting this accomplished. Kyan is going to be ecstactic!
> 
> Or really mad at me.  One of the two.


Or madly ecstatic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finikan

A 1/4" Aphonopelma seemani arrived today! Had trouble getting her out of the paper towel (it always reminds me of a fruit roll up) and it kept shredding and tearing off. But I managed to get it out. 
Another one for my Very Tiny T shelf.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Finikan

Another one... This heat is giving me tarantula fever. Suspect 6" female heavily discounted from the local shop. Couldn't pass it up. They confirmed she is a female but I'll have to see for myself.
Theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## corydalis

Picked up two Haplocosmia himalayana slings recently.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Finikan said:


> Theraphosa blondi


Are you sure its a blondi? Looks more like a T stirmi for me (no hairs on the knees)..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Finikan

WolleWolf said:


> Are you sure its a blondi? Looks more like a T stirmi for me (no hairs on the knees)..


I posted before I even brought it home, I was in a hurry lol. He sold it as a blondi but for the price, I couldn't resist. It's definitely a stirmi! I've let him know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

corydalis said:


> Picked up two Haplocosmia himalayana slings recently.
> 
> View attachment 395398


Great choice! Fast will find a new meaning for you. 
Beautiful spiders! Just the name is worth every cent. Looking forward to see the updates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Finikan said:


> I couldn't resist


One of the best Ts out there for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## corydalis

KenNet said:


> Great choice! Fast will find a new meaning for you.
> Beautiful spiders! Just the name is worth every cent. Looking forward to see the updates


They were quite chill during the rehouse comparing to my H.mac’s, I remember as it was yesterday the moment as one of the slings decided to take a hike on my arm as I tried to introduce her to her new enclosure.. luckily she turned back and took a hide just there where I wanted, but it happened so fast I had no chance to say a thing.

This one on the picture was quite defensive though, stood her(?) ground relentlessly so I had to move her(?) along with a chunk of substrate, using a tea-spoon. The other one was much more cooperative.

I really like the name too! (Almost as cool as Haploclastus devamatha.)

I heard that they are not as reclusive as other fossorials so lets hope I will be able to take more shots in the not so far future.


----------



## KenNet

I raised two from slings and unfortunately they both turned out to be female. 

Haploclastus devamatha is a very cool name, but the previous was better.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I picked up this pretty girl yesterday(C. marshalli). Already webbing like crazy. She'd been at the pet store for over a year and I decided to give her a home.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## grumpycow3

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I picked up this pretty girl yesterday(C. marshalli). Already webbing like crazy. She'd been at the pet store for over a year and I decided to give her a home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395501


I love the thought of pet shop rescues


----------



## spideyspinneret78

grumpycow3 said:


> I love the thought of pet shop rescues


I usually try not to "rescue" Ts from places where they're kept poorly, since it just supports that business. But in this case, this spider had been there since I moved to this area last August and someone at work had given me a gift card, so I decided to take her home. The conditions that she was kept in were terrible. A half inch of substrate in a tiny critter keeper with crickets crawling all over her. There were dead crickets that had been in there for months so the container reeked. In the area where I live, big name pet stores actually take better care of their animals than this mom and pop pet store does. Anyway, she's already webbing a ton and she'll hopefully make a burrow soon! I haven't picked out a name for her yet, so suggestions are welcome!


----------



## grumpycow3

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I usually try not to "rescue" Ts from places where they're kept poorly, since it just supports that business. But in this case, this spider had been there since I moved to this area last August and someone at work had given me a gift card, so I decided to take her home. The conditions that she was kept in were terrible. A half inch of substrate in a tiny critter keeper with crickets crawling all over her. There were dead crickets that had been in there for months so the container reeked. In the area where I live, big name pet stores actually take better care of their animals than this mom and pop pet store does. Anyway, she's already webbing a ton and she'll hopefully make a burrow soon! I haven't picked out a name for her yet, so suggestions are welcome!


Ah yeah that's fair, good she's with you now tho  and I'd love to help but I'm terrible at name hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marcostaco

Marcostaco said:


> Recently got a female Xenesthis sp. megascopula. Now, I'm waiting on 6 Pamphobeteus sp. solaris and a female T. seladonia


Ended up not finding a female T. seladonia but I added another solaris sling which makes 7 and also added a female P. smithi


----------



## Edan bandoot

Marcostaco said:


> Ended up not finding a female T. seladonia but I added another solaris sling which makes 7 and also added a female P. smithi


you mind writing me into your will?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Today I received two new slings from Fear Not Tarantulas: a Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" and a _Kochiana brunnipes_, the latter of which is the smallest sling I've ever had.

I plan to rehouse them into smaller enclosures, as the ones I prepared are oversized, especially for the tiny _Kochiana brunnipes_.
 



spideyspinneret78 said:


> I usually try not to "rescue" Ts from places where they're kept poorly, since it just supports that business. But in this case, this spider had been there since I moved to this area last August and someone at work had given me a gift card, so I decided to take her home. The conditions that she was kept in were terrible. A half inch of substrate in a tiny critter keeper with crickets crawling all over her. There were dead crickets that had been in there for months so the container reeked. In the area where I live, big name pet stores actually take better care of their animals than this mom and pop pet store does. Anyway, she's already webbing a ton and she'll hopefully make a burrow soon!


Four years ago, I got a mature female marshalli that had obviously been living in a cramped deli cup for some time.  She hissed at me when I prodded her out into her new enclosure, but she sure seemed happier, as she dug all the way down to the bottom.


I adored "Miss Hissypants" and was really sad to lose her last year.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marcostaco

Edan bandoot said:


> you mind writing me into your will?


I think I can squeeze you in lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Thane1616

Got a ~3/4" Tliltocatl Vagans for my birthday over the weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Finikan

Located a male T stirmi, for my suspect female! 
Also a P. Gigas who tried to bolt during the rehouse, and scared my rehouse buddy pretty badly.






Thane1616 said:


> Got a ~3/4" Tliltocatl Vagans for my birthday over the weekend
> View attachment 396295


What a cutie!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday at Repticon, I traded my mature male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from cold blood) for a juvenile _Grammostola grossa_.  (The Pokie has a harem of 19 females waiting for him!)












My New Grammostola grossa (1.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 22, 2021
__
grammostola
grammostola grossa
grossa
juvenile
pampas tawny red tarantula
pampas tawnyred tarantula







I also picked up a _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling, as I enjoyed keeping the last one I had (before he died in a failed molt).












My New Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 22, 2021
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
sling

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

Ungoliant said:


> Yesterday at Repticon, I traded my mature male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from cold blood) for a juvenile _Grammostola grossa_.  (The Pokie has a harem of 19 females waiting for him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Grammostola grossa (1.75")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 22, 2021
> __
> grammostola
> grammostola grossa
> grossa
> juvenile
> pampas tawny red tarantula
> pampas tawnyred tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling, as I enjoyed keeping the last one I had (before he died in a failed molt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (0.75")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 22, 2021
> __
> chromatopelma
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> cyaneopubescens
> gbb
> greenbottle blue tarantula
> sling


You gonna be getting any slings from him? Sounds like there's gonna be plenty


----------



## Ungoliant

Edan bandoot said:


> You gonna be getting any slings from him? Sounds like there's gonna be plenty


That wasn't part of the deal, but I did let them know that I would be interested in a sling or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Phormingochilus species "Sabah Dwarf" slings!






Also a bunch of Phormictopus auratus "Cuban Gold" slings!













Phormictopus auratus “Cuban Gold/Bronze” tarantula slings



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ Aug 15, 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

I adopted 3 juvenile spiders from a friend today

0.0.2 B. smithi 3-4"
0.0.1 G. rosea 3"

gave them a Zophobas morio each right away as they seemed a little skinny and will be rehousing them tomorrow, i will take some pictures then.
Pretty sure its actually a G. porteri. Anyway good times 



Ungoliant said:


> The Pokie has a harem of 19 females waiting for him!


 seems like a death sentence, at least he will go down in glory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ungoliant said:


> Yesterday at Repticon, I traded my mature male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from cold blood) for a juvenile _Grammostola grossa_.  (The Pokie has a harem of 19 females waiting for him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Grammostola grossa (1.75")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 22, 2021
> __
> grammostola
> grammostola grossa
> grossa
> juvenile
> pampas tawny red tarantula
> pampas tawnyred tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling, as I enjoyed keeping the last one I had (before he died in a failed molt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (0.75")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 22, 2021
> __
> chromatopelma
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> cyaneopubescens
> gbb
> greenbottle blue tarantula
> sling


The G. grossa is so beautiful! Nice pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> The Pokie has a harem of 19 females waiting for him!





Wolfram1 said:


> seems like a death sentence, at least he will go down in glory


Death by snu-snu!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kirstielol

Picked up a couple at the Toronto reptile expo today! A G. rosea (pictured below) and a T. vagans, both slings. I'm up to 25 tarantulas now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Kirstielol said:


> Picked up a couple at the Toronto reptile expo today! A G. rosea (pictured below) and a T. vagans, both slings. I'm up to 25 tarantulas now.
> 
> View attachment 396609


That sling is SO CUTE AND FLUFFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

So as promised, some pictures of the spiders i adopted yesterday.

0.0.1 4" B. smithi/hamorii (2013)








						B. hamorii ? Specimen 1
					

DLS is around ~10cm or 4" unsexed



					arachnoboards.com
				




0.0.1 4"+ B. smithi/hamorii (2012)








						B. hamorii ? Specimen 2
					





					arachnoboards.com
				




0.0.1 3" G. rosea/porteri (2015)








						G. porteri ?
					

it is still a little sandy from the rehousing, as i had to collaps its burrow to get it out.  Anyway i hope it lives a long life with me. Next to my 8" L. parahybanas this one is cute.  One more question, does the pinkish/rose coloration only...



					arachnoboards.com
				




the smaller B. smithi/hamorii molted recently and is much more vibrant
i will need to wait for their next molt to properly id them but my guess is B. hamorii especially as they were bred before the revision from 2017.

Not sure how to determine the difference between a G. rosea and a G. porteri. Its not the rcf that is commonly referred to be the true G. rosea thats for sure. If anyone could help me out with that i posted some more pictures in the identification thread.


----------



## YungRasputin

today is a milestone day for me - with the acquisition of Selenocosmia Crassipes or Phlogius sp. “Eunice” I have now kept at least 1 species of arachnid from every continent on earth but Antarctica - also joining the squad is this adorable Ceratogyrus Marshalli sling - i wasn’t able to take a pic of S. Crassipes because it immediately bolted under the cork bark and C. Marshalli is so small my phone can’t focus lol

edit: she’s (S. Crassipes) on the side of the enclosure now so I was able to get a dark pic


----------



## Samuel1985

Picked up a P.metallica, P.rufilata, C. sp. saraburi, G.rosea, P.irminia, and a P.victori at the Toronto expo recently.


----------



## Tarantuland

Bought some females today off a local keeper who was downsizing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Finikan

A little rescue N. chromatus... Took it out of a very tall arboreal enclosure, with a quarter inch of substrate, no hide or water dish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

Ordered today 2 Haplopelma schmidti gold 2i!

And give away 0.1 G. pulchripes, 0.1 N. chromatus and 1.0 B. auratum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Went to a reptile expo in Salt Lake over the weekend and picked a few slings. I ended up getting a P. ornata and B. horrida, along with a freebie A. chalcodes sling. I gave the chalcodes to my friend because she's desperately wanted one for a long time. So far they're all eating and settling in nicely. The P. ornata looks like an adorable long-legged fluff ball.


----------



## Benja84

Ahhh darn. I decided against going to that. Last reptile show I went to was too light on Ts… Nice to see a fellow Utahn on though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

+Ceratogyrus brachycephalus (wild form) sling
+Bonnetina minax sling
+Cotztetlana sp morelos sling
+Hapalopus formosus sling

-Nhandu tripepii 3.5" male
-$135CAD

The Nhandu male was credited as $55 towards the purchase, which was nice because I paid $12 for it and was only expecting $25 

C. brachycephalus


B. minax


The Nhandu male I sold off


Didn't take pictures of the H. formosus or C. sp. Morelos because they're pretty unimpressive. If you don't know what the sp morelos looks like, just imagine a black aphonopelma sling (marxi, paloma...etc)

The Ceratogyrus and Bonnetina gave me the run around during rehousing them, neither very fast, but they had stamina.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Boomkip

Went to a small reptile expo in Tilburg (The Netherlands). Was expecting to only buy 1 or 2 T's, came home with 7. 

1.1.1. Tliltocatl albopilosum (Tilly, Curly Bob and Plinky)
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes (Zeb)
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei (Camelot)
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus aueri (Pip)
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris (Woezel)

Don't have photos of them all yet, but here are a few

Tilly



Woezel



Curly Bob



Just some Pip peets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Edan bandoot said:


> +Ceratogyrus brachycephalus sling
> +Bonnetina minax sling
> +Cotztetlana sp morelos sling
> +Hapalopus formosus sling
> 
> -Nhandu tripepii 3.5" male
> -$135CAD
> 
> The Nhandu male was credited as $55 towards the purchase, which was nice because I paid $12 for it and was only expecting $25
> 
> C. brachycephalus
> View attachment 397597
> 
> B. minax
> View attachment 397598
> 
> The Nhandu male I sold off
> View attachment 397599
> 
> Didn't take pictures of the H. formosus or C. sp. Morelos because they're pretty unimpressive. If you don't know what the sp morelos looks like, just imagine a black aphonopelma sling (marxi, paloma...etc)
> 
> The Ceratogyrus and Bonnetina gave me the run around during rehousing them, neither very fast, but they had stamina.


The C brachycephalus already has a tiny horn!


----------



## Edan bandoot

Tarantulafeets said:


> The C brachycephalus already has a tiny horn!


I don't know much about Ceratogyrus, but does that indicate sex you think?


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Edan bandoot said:


> I don't know much about Ceratogyrus, but does that indicate sex you think?


Not that I know of on brachycephalus, but C marshalli is the sp that the horn indicates sex.


----------



## corydalis

Lasiodorides striatus female. Can't wait to see in her 'freshly molted' glory.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Boomkip said:


> Went to a small reptile expo in Tilburg (The Netherlands). Was expecting to only buy 1 or 2 T's, came home with 7.
> 
> 1.1.1. Tliltocatl albopilosum (Tilly, Curly Bob and Plinky)
> 0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes (Zeb)
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei (Camelot)
> 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus aueri (Pip)
> 0.0.1 Davus pentaloris (Woezel)
> 
> Don't have photos of them all yet, but here are a few
> 
> Tilly
> View attachment 397601
> 
> 
> Woezel
> View attachment 397602
> 
> 
> Curly Bob
> View attachment 397603
> 
> 
> Just some Pip peets
> View attachment 397605


Love the D. pentaloris. They're so pretty!



corydalis said:


> Lasiodorides striatus female. Can't wait to see in her 'freshly molted' glory.
> 
> View attachment 398040


Very pretty, almost metallic looking.


----------



## YungRasputin

after a summer of planning and waiting - finally, we have Psalmopoeus Irminia:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yetkin

Got a new h.maculata its my first adult female ı hope the 3" one ı have is a male


----------



## Yigzatoth

A couple of P. everetti slings and a young juvenile female C. sp electric blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marlana

Homoeomma chilensis, so stoked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Two dwarves. 

_Neischnocolus sp.



Hapalopus butantan

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Two dwarves.
> 
> _Neischnocolus sp.
> View attachment 399182
> 
> 
> Hapalopus butantan
> View attachment 399183
> _


Why browse the WSC when I can just come to this thread and check your posts for species I've never heard of lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Wait, wait, wait. Is it just me or do new additions equal divorce papers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky

Westicles said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Is it just me or do new additions equal divorce papers?


Depends on if the new addition is an invertebrate or requires 18+ years of care and only the chromosomes of one person in the marriage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Westicles

l4nsky said:


> Depends on if the new addition is an invertebrate or requires 18+ years of care and only the chromosomes of one person in the marriage


Well, it that case, yes!!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YungRasputin

forbidden cheese poof (P. murinus)


----------



## 8 legged

After a long search I was able to acquire two A. johnnycashi slings today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

I had close to 150 species to pick from this last weekend. I brought home a H. Pulchripes that I will raise and then give to my brother and sister in law. So the new addition is only temporary.
The Sling Cases, alphabetical by genus and one section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Matt Man said:


> I had close to 150 species to pick from this last weekend. I brought home a H. Pulchripes that I will raise and then give to my brother and sister in law. So the new addition is only temporary.
> The Sling Cases, alphabetical by genus and one section.


let me guess, you don't like their cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

Matt Man said:


> I had close to 150 species to pick from this last weekend. I brought home a H. Pulchripes that I will raise and then give to my brother and sister in law. So the new addition is only temporary.
> The Sling Cases, alphabetical by genus and one section.


Damn dude!!! 150 to choose from?


----------



## Matt Man

Wolfram1 said:


> let me guess, you don't like their cat


Nah, they used to have a B. emilia years ago. I told them, you ever want another let me know. My brother said "Can you get these?" (H. pulchripes) and I said "Of course". They've never owned an OW and aren't handlers so I'm gonna raise it to sub adult hood and do the final rehouse


----------



## Matt Man

Westicles said:


> Damn dude!!! 150 to choose from?


look at that sling case. That doesn't include adults. This the Os and the Ps


----------



## Thane1616

Today I went to the reptile show and got 2 nhandu chromatus, a Tliltocatl albopilosus x1 (freebie), and a Grammostola Pulchra which I was pretty happy to find because they only had 2 left! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pulchra photo


----------



## Boomkip

Just not interesting photos of the containers, will make photos of the actual spiders when they settled in.

But I just couldn't wait any more for one my other two to molt, so I got two female G. pulchra  (sex confirmed via microscope)

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Westicles

Sure wish we got fun expos down here!!!!  They're few and far between


----------



## Boomkip

Besides the 0.2 G. pulchra I also got

0.0.1 C. versicolor
0.1 T. Albopilosum Nicaragua
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.2 B. albiceps
0.0.1 L. parahybana

Today was a good day for spiders.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Aphonopelma chalcodes



Avicularia avicularia _M6
_



Hapalopus formosus



Poecilotheria ornata

_


----------



## exokappa

Nice idea!

I just got a new sling, a Nhandu caraponensis, it was shippend in a small testing tube and I was worried about his status.. but now it seems cool, is moving around, using his new den  I put inside a dead short wing cricket and after a day it disappeared.

Pic of the testing tube



Pic outside



Here a link to the video unboxing (hoping that is not considered spam)


----------



## Jonathan6303

Some little guys from fearnot
Harpactira pulchripes
Haploclastus devamatha
Augaceephalus ezendami
Monocentropus balfouri
Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## YungRasputin

one of my dream T’s - Heteroscoda maculata


----------



## corydalis

Harpactira pulchripes 0.1 sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

corydalis said:


> Harpactira pulchripes 0.1 sling
> View attachment 401620


Shiny


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Last week, my pumpkin patch convinced me it's a male. Sunday, i ordered three more. They arrived Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr

exokappa said:


> I just got a new sling, a Nhandu caraponensis, it was shippend in a small testing tube and I was worried about his status.


My T apophysis sling came in one of those too but mine didn’t have paper towels in it. It was already a tight fit with the sling being roughly 2in, so not much room for any paper towels anyway. When I popped the cap, it’s little front feet poked out immediately, so it was definitely a bit curled up inside. I could not, for the life of me, figure out how he got it in there. But at least it was safe!
I was worried that it wouldn’t be able to get out on its own, so I set the tube in the enclosure and figured I’d give it some time. The second the tube hit the substrate, it got the zoomies for a minute and then settled into its hide.

Love the unboxing! Those are some of my favorite videos. I wish I could find one where the spider gets out of the shipping material and then zooms around it’s new enclosure because I’m starting to feel like I get all the hyper slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Your t ahpopysis is already 2 inches!! I feel like my b auratum will outlive me. They take ages to grow but not as bad as a aphonopelma. If I was ever going to get one it would have to be a juvi.


----------



## QuinnStarr

Jonathan6303 said:


> Your t ahpopysis is already 2 inches!! I feel like my b auratum will outlive me. They take ages to grow but not as bad as a aphonopelma. If I was ever going to get one it would have to be a juvi.


I bought it at that size, to be fair.  my N chromatus, on the other hand, is only 1/8th of an inch and it blends in with its substrate so well that I’m never 100% sure if it’s still in its cup


----------



## Jonathan6303

QuinnStarr said:


> I bought it at that size, to be fair.  my N chromatus, on the other hand, is only 1/8th of an inch and it blends in with its substrate so well that I’m never 100% sure if it’s still in its cup


Fair play


----------



## Tarantuland



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Zanaspus

I bet that set you back some coin?


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Jonathan6303 said:


> Your t ahpopysis is already 2 inches!! I feel like my b auratum will outlive me. They take ages to grow but not as bad as a aphonopelma. If I was ever going to get one it would have to be a juvi.


Damn, do they ever. I got my B. auratum almost 2 years ago and he's maybe 1.5 inches now. He molts consistently but puts on just a tiny bit of size each time. They sure are gorgeous as adults though!


----------



## Jonathan6303

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Damn, do they ever. I got my B. auratum almost 2 years ago and he's maybe 1.5 inches now. He molts consistently but puts on just a tiny bit of size each time. They sure are gorgeous as adults though!


Is he showing color? I got a 1/4 sling about a 6 months ago. Molted once. When did yours show color


----------



## Tarantuland

Tarantuland said:


> View attachment 402195


A little bit, but the best price I’ve seen tbh


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Jonathan6303 said:


> Is he showing color? I got a 1/4 sling about a 6 months ago. Molted once. When did yours show color


Yes, he is starting to show color. With is last molt I started seeing it.


----------



## Jonathan6303

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Yes, he is starting to show color. With is last molt I started seeing it.


They love taking there time don’t they


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Jonathan6303 said:


> They love taking there time don’t they


That's putting it mildly! But hey, at least I know I'll have him around for a while.


----------



## Craig73

Tuesday added a 2.5” female G. Iheringi.  She looks stunning next to my 4” suspect male. And finally added a Brachypelma to my mix,  ~ .5” B. emilia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

Finally found a good deal on this new jewel to my collection. 

Juvie Female A. Moderatum. 

Very excited to finally have one. 

Now to just wait a few years till she is ready to breed. Lol 

Also picked up a T. Rasti not pictured cause I am pretty into that genus right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

24.10.21 added
1 x SAF Grammostola pulchra
1 x Juvie M Grammostola pulchra
1 x AF Grammostola actaeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exokappa

Two new slings for my collection!

Brachypelma hamorii (the "big" one, LEFT) -> Probably in premolt
Tliltocatl albopilosus (the tiny one, RIGHT)




Here is the rehousing video:


----------



## Edan bandoot

Kibosh said:


> Finally found a good deal on this new jewel to my collection.
> 
> Juvie Female A. Moderatum.
> 
> Very excited to finally have one.
> 
> Now to just wait a few years till she is ready to breed. Lol
> 
> Also picked up a T. Rasti not pictured cause I am pretty into that genus right now.
> 
> View attachment 402520


It's a good genus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

The Spider House said:


> 24.10.21 added
> 1 x SAF Grammostola pulchra
> 1 x Juvie M Grammostola pulchra
> 1 x AF Grammostola actaeon
> 
> View attachment 402524
> View attachment 402525
> View attachment 402526


Looks like someone has a future project.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Spider House

l4nsky said:


> Looks like someone has a future project.


Fingers crossed yes 
Already pairing some adult G pulchra (screen shot from video in my Tarantula Pictures chread) and G actaeon. Have also had a few other successful pairings this year woth c versi, T ockerti, T albo and waiting on sacs from Avic avic, G pulchripes, T schroederi, T khalenbergi and hopefully a couple of others I am not going to mention as I don't want to jinx them! 
Exciting and busy times ahead. 
The current head count of 237 will certainly be growing thats for sure. Love this hobby and after 30+ years the breeding of these wonderful creatures is my next passion.  
Learning loads and some of the breeding reports on this forum is invaluable to that process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YungRasputin

-Encyocratella olivacea 1.5 DLS
-Pterinochilus murinus DCF .5-.75 DLS


----------



## The Spider House

Some new additions picked up this evening
G. Concepcion F 
B albiceps M&F
A purpurea F (picture does not do her justice)
B klaasi MM

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ian14

Had a few new ones land today, a very welcome birthday present from my beautiful and very understanding missus.
A £30 mystery box from The Tarantula Shop, comprising a juvenile P sp rufus (£32), a sling H maculata (£5) and a sling B Boehmei (£9). So a cracking box!
I already have an H mac, but another isn't a problem, they are stunning creatures.
On top of that was an O phillipinus,  an S crassipes, and a replacement P pulchra following a DOA 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metallattorney

_Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe_

I had one over the summer that I got as a sling, but it died within a few days, completely randomly.  I have been searching everywhere to get a replacement without any luck.  Until earlier this week.  I got it in today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

The Spider House said:


> Some new additions picked up this evening
> G. Concepcion F
> B albiceps M&F
> A purpurea F (picture does not do her justice)
> B klaasi MM
> View attachment 403070
> View attachment 403071
> View attachment 403072
> View attachment 403073
> View attachment 403074


The B. klaasi is stunning! Are you planning on breeding him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

spideyspinneret78 said:


> The B. klaasi is stunning! Are you planning on breeding him?


I agree, he is gorgeous. Yep, got 2 large AF recently moulted plus maybe one more if he still has any energy left ha ha.

 on them as B klaasi are one of my fave Brachypelma species.

Here are the 2 lucky ladies lined up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hydrazine

0.1 A.geniculata

Used to be dime a dozen, but today at what's probably the biggest exotic pet event where I live, there were perhaps two vendors selling them.
The plan was to get two babies, because it's such a joy raising them from tinies to monsters, but couldn't resist snatching a relatively small tweenling for less than what an unsexed AG at the other stand cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

Hydrazine said:


> 0.1 A.geniculata
> 
> Used to be dime a dozen, but today at what's probably the biggest exotic pet event where I live, there were perhaps two vendors selling them.
> The plan was to get two babies, because it's such a joy raising them from tinies to monsters, but couldn't resist snatching a relatively small tweenling for less than what an unsexed AG at the other stand cost.


Can't go wrong with a genic. Great choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine




----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Just got this little fella as a gift, and with it, I finally got all Brachypelma spp.

Brachypelma baumgarteni.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ian14

I've ended up with another curly hair. Plus a crested gecko.
Both being kept in a car by a bloke whose lost his housing after threatening the landlord with a knife.
Curly hair is in moult, so will hopefully be ok.
Kept in a round pot with a coconut shell hide the same size as the pot, on a substrate of what looks like garden soil.
Hopefully it will molt safe and can then be rehoused.


----------



## Westicles

Ian14 said:


> I've ended up with another curly hair. Plus a crested gecko.
> Both being kept in a car by a bloke whose lost his housing after threatening the landlord with a knife.
> Curly hair is in moult, so will hopefully be ok.
> Kept in a round pot with a coconut shell hide the same size as the pot, on a substrate of what looks like garden soil.
> Hopefully it will molt safe and can then be rehoused.


Hopefully so!! Good luck


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Just got this little fella as a gift, and with it, I finally got all Brachypelma spp.
> 
> Brachypelma baumgarteni.
> View attachment 403278


Gotta catch them all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

l4nsky said:


> Gotta catch them all?


Brachypelma and Nhandu genera are completed. 
But of course, have to catch'em all.


----------



## YungRasputin

i’m so absolutely in love

S. cal around 2-2.5 inch DLS


----------



## spideyspinneret78

YungRasputin said:


> i’m so absolutely in love
> 
> S. cal around 2-2.5 inch DLS


They're great spiders, one of my favorite species. Such awesome camouflage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YungRasputin

spideyspinneret78 said:


> They're great spiders, one of my favorite species. Such awesome camouflage.


I’ve actually been kind of blown away by just how well my H. mac + S. cal can go incognito - wasn’t expecting this when having images of adults in my mind - saw some pix of sling as well but still, really hit me when experiencing it face to face

 which makes the fact that my E. olivacea mimics the same behavior but stands out like a sore thumb really funny

and i absolutely love their personalities - such silly and feisty little things - 100% have decided they will be permanent exhibits in my collection and I will always have them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toadfang

Got a 2.75" b. emilia Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Toadfang said:


> Got a 2.75" b. emilia Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403526


Good choice. They're so calm and gentle. Plus you'll have him/ her with you for many years to come!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Toadfang

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Good choice. They're so calm and gentle. Plus you'll have him/ her with you for many years to come!


He's actually been quite feisty. Hopefuly he'll mellow out with his next molt. Lol.


----------



## Kibosh

Got a adult female A. gabeli and a 3/4" female C. elegans. Wanted both these T's for a long time and the pictures really don't due their colors justice. 

The A. gabeli was very slow and docile, but the little C. elegans decided to go for a run all over my bathtub, all over my hand, then finally into it's new home. Lol

Very pleased with the new aquisitions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Bought as Heteropoda cf maxima...



Juvenile Heteropodas sp flores...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GarField000

My latest 2 .. o well 3.
I got 2 P.victori small slings.



And a small T.apophysis female.



These are number 111 to 113 .
70 different species .... But so hard to sell doubles after you grew them up from small sling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## The Spider House

18.11.21 
Another 3 Theraphosa blondi added to the collection. 9 T blondi now in total (5 AF, 1AM and the 3 unsexed slings below). 

Current T count, excluding babies, 236

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

Got this little cutie from one of my local distributors for Small Business Saturday. A sling/juvie hsyterocrates gigas. For a fossorial, this little dude has been out and about most of the time that I've checked on him, so I'm guessing he's hungry haha 

Not pictured, I also snagged a chilobrachys "vietnam blue" sling, but that one hasn't snuck out of hiding yet. 

After happy luck with the c. darlingi, I'm trying my hand at more fossorials

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QuinnStarr

Waiting on a Chilobrachys huanini, Lasiodorides striatus, and a confirmed female GBB to get here tomorrow. 
Will have update pics once they’re rehoused in their new enclosures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr

Got them!

Confirmed female GBB around 2 inches, Chilobrachys huanini, and Laisodora parahybana 

The Chilobrachys doesn’t feel like coming out of its shipping vial, so I just plopped it in the enclosure for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metallattorney

Three more baboons:
_ceratogyrus brachycephalus
harpactira baviana
pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHound

Arrived yesterday:

4cm B Hamorii sling
2cm GBB sling

Both settled in and had a nice meal. Tomorrow (appropriately as it's my birthday) I will also receive a 7cm confirmed male X immanis. Taking me from 4 Ts 2 days ago to a grand total of 7!


----------



## Craig73

~2.5” G. pulchripes and one other that is in the process of being housed and will get pics when ready.  Awesomely gentle and docile through the ordeal.  One of the largest T’s I’ve had to unpack so super happy it went smooth and zero anxiety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Spood #2, C. darlingi. Thought this one was going to give me a run for my money and bolt. 

Note to self:  Next time have the enclosure ready instead of using a temporary cup; it was in there long enough to shake off any shipping lethargy by the time I was ready to house it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

Took the seladonia plunge... Got a free P. fasciata too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr

Craig73 said:


> Spood #2, C. darlingi. Thought this one was going to give me a run for my money and bolt.
> 
> Note to self:  Next time have the enclosure ready instead of using a temporary cup; it was in there long enough to shake off any shipping lethargy by the time I was ready to house it.
> 
> View attachment 404936


How big is yours? Mine's itty bitty so I get to watch it grow into it's horn


----------



## Craig73

QuinnStarr said:


> How big is yours? Mine's itty bitty so I get to watch it grow into it's horn


1” and already webbing the snot out of the place.


----------



## kingshockey

i know my buy list for next month if that counts planning to buy a chalcodes,b emilia and a t albo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

kingshockey said:


> i know my buy list for next month if that counts planning to buy a chalcodes,b emilia and a t albo


Counts in my book.  I don’t have a chalcodes, but do have two A. bicoloratum That are .5” in just over a year.  Just got two B. Emilia slings which are cool and my T. Albo is 1.25”.  You got good taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

Craig73 said:


> Counts in my book.  I don’t have a chalcodes, but do have two A. bicoloratum That are .5” in just over a year.  Just got two B. Emilia slings which are cool and my T. Albo is 1.25”.  You got good taste.


@kingshockey I agree with Craig's assessment about your taste in t's  My tiniest .25 inch sling is an a. chalcodes (freaking adorable) and I've got a .5 inch t. albo that's getting ready to molt too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingshockey

its always good to buy a present for yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KenNet

Received my second Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia today. Not that they are crazy expensive here, but they are not always easy to get. My first is a female, so now I really hope that this one is a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

KenNet said:


> Received my second Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia today. Not that they are crazy expensive here, but they are not always easy to get. My first is a female, so now I really hope that this one is a male.


Nice!  I have one that’s about 2cm.  Bolty little beast. Hasn’t even got any of it’s adult colors showing yet so it’s not particularly attractive.  Taking forever to grow too.


----------



## KenNet

Mine can be bolty, for sure. She is still very small, around 3cm, but did start to show some adult coloration even as very small.
Got mine as a very small spider about one year ago, so hungry, but they really grow slow compered to other spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Egon

Nabbed this juvenile G. pulchra locally for a great price. It’s probably a little larger than a quarter. The previous owner couldn’t/wouldn’t tell me how long they had it, which was strange. Hard to know how old it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Picked up a P. vittata sling from someone selling their collection tonight. It popped up suddenly and I made an impulse buy. I don't regret it. Already had plans for tomorrow to pick up another spider in Salt Lake. Still going through with it. My fiance thinks I'm insane but I'm so passionate about these incredible animals.


----------



## exokappa

Just got a Caribena versicolor from a friend that went to live with his girlfriend..... 

First time with the rehouse of this T and first time with an arboreal T 

Here the video of the rehouse:


----------



## QuinnStarr

Big excite. A seemani pick up on Monday!


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Got this pretty girl today. Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara. I love the understated beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Four Ybyrapora diversipes slings - moved in today. In a swap transaction, I paid accordingly with N. incei ;-) I immediately met a friendly hobby breeder near me. Top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boomkip

Got my girl "Linda from Finance" today.
Lasiodora parahybana female.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

very nice, congrats


----------



## QuinnStarr

Added an A seemanni and a C marshalli on Monday! 
The seemanni does have a water dish, I just didn’t have it in when I took the picture.



Boomkip said:


> Got my girl "Linda from Finance" today.
> Lasiodora parahybana female.


I see your posts on Facebook about her. Love it!!


----------



## greeneyedelle

Picked up five newbies yesterday! It brings me to 21 and I'm officially out of "potential space" for when all my slings are adults, so this is it unless I find an adult female of my bucket-listers. 
Picked up a p. gigas sling (SO EXCITED for this guy to reach adulthood. Those orangutan colors are stunning). 
A p. arboricola sling (again, the adult colors)
Another c. darlingi juvie because they're the coolest spiders ever
Got a t. rasti as a freebie
And this guy: p. reduncus. Stoked because I bought a 3 inch juvie, but the seller didn't realize it molted about a week ago, so I've got a decent sized molt I can try to rehydrate and sex. It devoured a red runner last night and is looking much more spirited this morning.

Ugh. I love the psalmopoeus genus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QuinnStarr

Getting an adult female C darlingi this week! Big excite

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YungRasputin

super stoked for my 2 new additions:

-Poecilotheria metallica 1-1.5 inch DLS
-Haplocosmia himalayana 2+ inch DLS

pix forth coming once they settle


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

And with this little guy, I just got all the species in the genus. 

_Brachypelma baumgarteni

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonnyTorch

Picked up first P. murinus RCF and C. fimbriatus slings last week. Love the webbing.


----------



## Venom671

Haplopelma hainanum 0.1, now to grow out the males

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis

Picked up this little one today: 

Brachypelma klaasi 



Also decided to give an other shot to Poecilotheria subfusca (_"LL"_) and purchased 2 slings, I've already brought up a male, lets hope at least one of them is a gal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## QuinnStarr

OKAY. Actually finished my message before saving this time.

My 7 year old asked me for a tarantula for Christmas. We had a long talk about what he wanted and the different types of tarantulas.
At first he wanted a Birupes, which I promptly shot down because my 7 year old does not need a $100+ Old World tarantula.

ultimately, he decided on a Psalmopoeus irminia that we picked up today. He’s super excited and has decided to name it Red.

I also have a female Cerstogyrus darlingi, a second Psalmopoeus irminia, and an E murinus coming after New Years. 

Pic is of kiddos P irminia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Just got back into the hobby and I sorta jumped right into it. These are what I either have or what’s on their way currently:

0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 affinis 𝘯𝘪𝘨𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳 II
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Cascada’
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’ 
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Mascara’
0.0.2 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
0.0.3 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’
0.0.3 𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Ungoliant

It's not exactly a new acquisition -- more like a trade -- but I swapped my mature male _C. versicolor_ for a sling.  I love raising little blueberries; I'd have more if I had more space.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

A very well packed package arrived from the Czech Republic today. 4 juvenile Heteropoda venatoria and 7 Lycosa hispanica slings! Hurray, everyone alive and in top shape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YungRasputin

-Poecilotheria rufilata 2+ inch DLS
-Hottentotta tamulus (x2) .25-.50 total length

so beyond excited to have my favorite scorpion species back  and the P. rufilata was super chill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

antinous said:


> Just got back into the hobby and I sorta jumped right into it. These are what I either have or what’s on their way currently:
> 
> 0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 affinis 𝘯𝘪𝘨𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳 II
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
> 0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Cascada’
> 0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Mascara’
> 0.0.2 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
> 0.0.3 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’
> 0.0.3 𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴
> 0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢
> 0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’
> 0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’
> 0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’


Nice list.  I’m going to go out on a limb here and make a bold assumption Pamphobeteus and Xenesthis are your jam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jrh3

Craig73 said:


> Nice list.  I’m going to go out on a limb here and make a bold assumption Pamphobeteus and Xenesthis are your jam.


I don’t think he likes either of those, haha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous

Craig73 said:


> Nice list.  I’m going to go out on a limb here and make a bold assumption Pamphobeteus and Xenesthis are your jam.


Haha, they’re definitely my favorite. Pamphobeteus are one of the first species I’ve come across in the wild (the first one isn’t described yet/in the hobby) so I’ve been enamored with them. Megaphobema are next on the list when I can come across some reasonably priced velvetosoma and Xenesthis I’ll be seeing this coming year (depending on omicron).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Speaking of liking Pamphos, should have 0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ coming in on Tuesday….and now I’ll stop for a bit lol


----------



## me and my Ts

I got a G. actaeon recently, really surprised me how aggressive and active it is, my other NWs act way differently


----------



## ComputerDellLI

2x Poecilotheria metallica, which I thought I'd never own, and 1x Ornithoctoninae sp. Hon Sej

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGee62

The last 2 I picked up was a Male and Female G pulchra, honestly not sure what i'm gonna be llooking for  next, have to think on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Today a male P. cancerides (sub-adult) was added. Its use is planned for the coming summer...


----------



## antinous

0.0.3 𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢
All were supposed to be around 1”, but they range in size from 2”-3” so that was quite a surprise. Attaching photos of two of the smaller ones (moss and water dishes have been added in as well). New enclosures/containers will be coming in a week or so as I didn’t expect them to be this large.


----------



## 8 legged

Just had the opportunity to purchase a Cyclocosmia ricketti. A girl, about two years old! Hooray!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ResinBomb



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## centipeedle

Picked up some new stuff at Baltimore Repticon this weekend, including my first hot scorpion. 

0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.1 Hottentotta hottentotta
1.0 Centruroides margaritatus 
0.0.2 Narceus gordanus
0.0.1 Meghaphobema robustum


----------



## YungRasputin

-Citharognathus hosei 1.5-2 inch DLS


----------



## Eggiess

Venom1080 said:


> first attempt at a fun thread..
> 
> picked up some new spiders recently, namely my A aurantiaca and i'm planning on getting some more next week. 2 1" P cancerides, 1 3/4" A sp columbia and 1 3" 0.1 Nhandu tripepi.
> 
> very excited for the N tripepi, I've been interested in one for a little while and am ecstatic at finding a female for a good price.
> 
> this is meant to be a sort of who molted today kind of thread, lets see if we can make it go anywhere.. post whatever new additions youve got incoming or recently acquired below


I’d love to see some pictures of your new babies, super excited for you.

I just recently got a Avic, and a Arizona Blonde. I’m absolutely in love with the look of American tarantulas, even though they’re simpler than more exotic species. Super hardy too, and make great pets. My blondie is pretty docile compared to my Avic


----------



## me and my Ts

I hat an A. hentzi juvenile female and a P. machalla sling (currently in the process of molting) last Sunday


----------



## TrashDaddyNJ

Just hit an expo over in PA last week and got myself a nice little haul 
T. Stirmi 
2 OBT slings 
H. Maculata 
P. Sazimai 
An A. Chalcodes female for my Male 
Another versicolor 
N. Incei 
3 M. Balfouri slings 
And an Avic Merianae 
And a bunch of new enclosures 

I have a buddy picking up a T. Stirmi female to
Pair with my big guy once he matures out.


----------



## Arachnophobphile

This is a thread to keep going on. From April 2017 still going.

Ordered 3 new T's don't expect to ship until February hopefully. Let's hope it's not that time of the month for that *edit* Mother Nature.

New Ones Ordered:
.5 inch Acanthoscurria geniculata

.5 inch Lasiodorides striatus

1 inch Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## me and my Ts

Just ordered 20 small white spot assassin bugs yesterday, super excited, been wanting these for well over a year but haven’t been able to find them for a reasonable price


----------



## SupremeBananus

Just received this female P. Regalis, who is attempting to blend in with the leaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Added a Psalmopoeus I didn’t have.

*Psalmopoeus ermeraldus:*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

P. Metallica sling
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Delivered today from Fear Not Tarantulas.


----------



## Cemykay

Craig73 said:


> Added a Psalmopoeus I didn’t have.
> 
> *Psalmopoeus ermeraldus:*
> View attachment 408978


Got one of the recently and i am very exited how they differ from P. pulcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr

I got a 2” OBT yesterday.

gotta say - it was the easiest rehouse I’ve done besides my A avic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Cemykay said:


> Got one of the recently and i am very exited how they differ from P. pulcher.





Cemykay said:


> Got one of the recently and i am very exited how they differ from P. pulcher.


I find the difference is obvious

P. emeraldus 0.1


P. pulcher 0.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YungRasputin

-Pterinochilus chordatus/Kilimanjaro Baboon 1-1.5 inch DLS
-Cyriopagopus minax/Thailand Black Tiger 1-1.5 inch DLS 
-Chaetopelma olivaceum/Jerusalem Gold .5 inch DLS


----------



## The Spider House

Today I received another Grammostola rosea (RCF) SAF
Say hello to "Poppy"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Been a while since I last posted here, got a few new additions but I'll start with this girl. 
Cheers, y'all. 

_Umbyquyra cf. paranaiba



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

QuinnStarr said:


> I got a 2” OBT yesterday.
> 
> gotta say - it was the easiest rehouse I’ve done besides my A avic.


Love the orange.

@greeneyedelle  made me do it, or at least that’s my excuse……


----------



## Jonathan6303

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Been a while since I last posted here, got a few new additions but I'll start with this girl.
> Cheers, y'all.
> 
> _Umbyquyra cf. paranaiba
> View attachment 409072
> 
> View attachment 409071
> _


What a gorgeous species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged

I got a sub-adult P. victori male today, so nothing stands in the way of mating in the summer.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Spider House

Got another AF B smithi and AF B auratum to add to the Brachypelma village I seem to have ha ha.
The B auratum needs a bit of a feed, poor lass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got this big girl yesterday 

_Lasiodora itabunae

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## jrh3

Got these 2 today, hopefully will get a good pairing from them soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## PurpleRex

Got three coming next week: C.cyaneopubescens, P.victori & P.langenbucheri - all slings. Can’t waaaaait!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Two new ones. 

*Acanthoscurria simoensi



Neischnocolus sp.

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Just bought a beautiful juvenile female P. antinous that will arrive once the weather warms up for shipping (probably next month). A birthday present from my fiance.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

The last time I got a tarantula was in July, so I decided to get an H himalayana yesterday. I'll consider it a steal as it is around 2-3 inches, and it turned out to be female (from ventral sexing) all for $65

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ByMennen

Not today but picked these 3 up in the past week and a half from the devil himself (PetSmart). Plump T Albo I didn't want them to pop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune

I went on a mini shopping spree and got five new additions at my LPS. 

Tliltocatl albopilosus 3/4"
Lasiodora parahybana 1.5"
Neoholothele incei "gold"sling
Avicularia avicularia M2 (suspect female) 5"-ish
Psalmopoeus irminia 2"

Two of these I already had one of, but I suspect my T. albo juvie is a male just from how ridiculously fast he's growing. Hoping this new one is female. The LP I simply wanted two of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

Finally found some legal p. Ornatas and bought 2 slings. Was thinking about picking up a victori for only $70 but i figured I have already spent too much on ts recently and held off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Picked up a stirmi and a blondi. Excited to watch them grow.


----------



## NMTs

Found a cute little B. emilia today.  Got a bald rump and is missing a spinnerette, but otherwise seemed in good shape considering the source (one of the Pet mega-franchises). 






I know legs will regenerate with a molt - will a spinnerette?


----------



## JonnyTorch

NMTs said:


> will a spinnerette?


They should after several molts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Super excited, picked up a MF G. iheringi today. She's gorgeous.  This gives me the motivation I need to get a proper shelf for my Ts. Also my dad picked up a seemanni. I warned him that he might not see her with a proper setup and he said he did not care.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts

I finally got a G. pulchra and I got myself an O. phillipinus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DBUSINESSMD

Hey. Male or female pulchra?


----------



## me and my Ts

DBUSINESSMD said:


> Hey. Male or female pulchra?


Not sure yet, hoping female but right now it’s only like an inch


----------



## DBUSINESSMD

Sling. Got it. Congrats


----------



## me and my Ts

DBUSINESSMD said:


> Sling. Got it. Congrats


Thanks


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

A lot smaller than I thought they would be, here is one of my two 2nd instar p. Ornatas.

Edit: sub is wet on other side where i overflowed the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DocWoody8506

Got a tiny Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sling this morning  it's my first Asian fossorial species, pretty excited to watch my pet hole grow

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## HeartBum

C. darlingi 
GBB 
A. juruensis M2
P. machalla 
K. brunnipes
A. hentzi 
N. incei 
M. balfouri 

... Acquired in the last month. ... I haven't bought any since February 2021. I thought it was time


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

HeartBum said:


> C. darlingi
> GBB
> A. juruensis M2
> P. machalla
> K. brunnipes
> A. hentzi
> N. incei
> M. balfouri
> 
> ... Acquired in the last month. ... I haven't bought any since February 2021. I thought it was time


Singles of all? Either way its more than my collection smh


----------



## HeartBum

Pmurinushmacla said:


> Singles of all? Either way its more than my collection smh


Aye, all slings. I like to raise them    28 in total now


----------



## ByMennen

Picked up a juvenile B boehmei today, looking a little dark and chunky, expecting pre molt soon. Super excited to add more to the Brachypelma genus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cemykay

2 Avicularia geroldi,
1 Avicularia purpurea
1 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Juvenile female P. antinous. Talk about a spicy spider! Very quick and defensive when unboxing her. Immediately started lunging towards anything that moved in her enclosure and immediately took down a cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

Avicularia rufa. 

A lot of mixed feelings about this purchase.

On the positive side I have really been wanting another Avicularia (especially one of the rarer ones) so am stoked to get my hands on it.

On the negative it was about a year ago now that I killed my last Avicularia (purpurea) sling with poor husbandry. 

I have learned a lot in the last year and have raised 3 tiny arboreal slings to sub adults in that time (Tapinauchenius plumipes, rasti, and Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati"), but also managed to kill one of my Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" sling for no apparent reason at all. 

So while my skill and confidence is there, I can't shake the shadow of trepidation at dropping so much cash on a delicate sling. So I guess I have something to prove to myself with this one. 

Love the little bugger already. Going to keep him nice and warm and plump and try and get him out of the tiny sling phase as fast as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Picked up these three yesterday, making it 22 tarantulas total:
C darlingi:



G pulchra:



H villosella



As well as an N incei that I got a while ago

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

14 4 22 got...

5 x Caribena laeta slings
4 x Psalmopoeus pulcher slings
1 x Psalmopoeus irminia sling
4 x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis slings
1 x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis AF

Couple of pics of the AF and  C laeta taking a cricket bigger then he/she is ha ha


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I found my holy grail of tarantulas. An adult female P. ornata that I got from a private breeder. I truly wasn't planning on getting any more spiders, but the opportunity presented itself and I just couldn't pass her up. She's huge and incredibly beautiful. She will have a boyfriend in the future too, since I currently have a few male slings. She's currently in an enclosure that is too small for her, so I'll be rehousing her soon. This is the best photo I could get of her for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I found my holy grail of tarantulas. An adult female P. ornata that I got from a private breeder. I truly wasn't planning on getting any more spiders, but the opportunity presented itself and I just couldn't pass her up. She's huge and incredibly beautiful. She will have a boyfriend in the future too, since I currently have a few male slings. She's currently in an enclosure that is too small for her, so I'll be rehousing her soon. This is the best photo I could get of her for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415801


Congratulations! It's an awesome feeling tracking down and finally acquiring a dream specimen, isn't it? Word of warning, careful on that rehouse. In addition to being one of the largest pokies, ornata is also one of the most flighty as well IME. They don't seem to calm down as they reach adulthood like some other pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> Congratulations! It's an awesome feeling tracking down and finally acquiring a dream specimen, isn't it? Word of warning, careful on that rehouse. In addition to being one of the largest pokies, ornata is also one of the most flighty as well IME. They don't seem to calm down as they reach adulthood like some other pokies.


Thanks for the advice. I've only had to deal with slings of this species so far, and yes they are very skittish. I definitely don't want to deal with an escaped adult or even worse a bite! I think that when I rehouse her I'm just going to put her old enclosure inside of the new one and leave it open so that she can come out on her own when she feels comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ediand

This month I've gone from 1 to 9 with these additions

B boehmei sling
B emilia sling
B hamorii juvie
LP "sling"
N coloratovillosus sling
N chromatus juvie
N tripepii sling
T albo sling

Still single digits in my collection though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

ediand said:


> LP "sling"


Welcome to the club. And don't mind all these A. gen fanatics on AB. They like to pick on us LP owners because our spiders have no rally-stripes, damn snobs   .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shinn

0.6 inch GBB sling! Won it!, Woot!



3 inch C. guangxiensis male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ediand

ediand said:


> Still single digits in my collection though!


I got sent a Davus pentaloris sling as a free gift with my order, so I have ten Ts now!

They're so pretty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘨𝘦𝘯𝘪𝘤𝘶𝘭𝘢𝘵𝘢
0.0.5 𝘉𝘳𝘢𝘤𝘩𝘺𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘴𝘮𝘪𝘵𝘩𝘪
0.0.1 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Cascada’
0.0.4 𝘚𝘦𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 sp. ‘Santa Catalina’


----------



## Seemannnni

C. Marshalli

A. Geniculata

N. Incei (Gold)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

antinous said:


> 0.0.1 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘨𝘦𝘯𝘪𝘤𝘶𝘭𝘢𝘵𝘢
> 0.0.5 𝘉𝘳𝘢𝘤𝘩𝘺𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘴𝘮𝘪𝘵𝘩𝘪
> 0.0.1 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Cascada’
> 0.0.4 𝘚𝘦𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 sp. ‘Santa Catalina’


Breeding projects?


----------



## antinous

Jonathan6303 said:


> Breeding projects?


YepZ This time around I’m focusing my collections in species I’d like to breed. I get multiples of everything in interested in breeding down the line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

Freshly rehoused 1.5" Ornithoctonus sp. Uthai Thani


----------



## PhoenixFyre

No picture yet, but I got in my C. versicolor today from Microwilderness.
.5" and so pretty!
She (yes I know...get over it...lol!) is now busy webbing up her enclosure!

Oddly enough, I didn't think that she was going to be doing that so soon! I heard it may take a while for them to start webbing so yes, I'm a bit surprised.   

Happy Birthday to me! hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

Recently, I've added an immature male Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue to grow out for my two mature females. I also received a shipment today of 0.0.2 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum for a future breeding project and 0.0.3 each of Tapinauchenius rasti, Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti, and Tapinauchenius violaceus. Unpacking nine Tapi slings out of a 85°F box was an experience. They all had their wheels on lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Cemykay

0.0.2 Euathlus manicata 2fh (Finally a Euathlus species)
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp 'Bolivar' 1fh (Never heard of that species before)
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes (Got a female for 25€ and i really wanted to have this species)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

0.1 H.pulchripes, adult (My first adult female, exciting)
0.0.1 (suspect 0.1) C.cyaneopubescens 1" sling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marcostaco

5 Citharognathus tongmianensis formerly Ornithoctoninae sp. vendula 

Just waiting for my schedule to get cleared so I can pick them up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arthurliuyz

Marcostaco said:


> Citharognathus tongmianensis formerly Ornithoctoninae sp. vendula


Is is confirmed that they are the same species? I've heard there is some debate whether Ornithoctoninae sp. vendula are actually Citharognathus tongmianensis and not an undescribed species.

BTW Congrats for the new additions


----------



## Marcostaco

arthurliuyz said:


> Is is confirmed that they are the same species? I've heard there is some debate whether Ornithoctoninae sp. vendula are actually Citharognathus tongmianensis and not an undescribed species.
> 
> BTW Congrats for the new additions


Tongmianensis was sp. vendula

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

Marcostaco said:


> Tongmianensis was sp. vendula


Gotcha thanks for the clarification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Marcostaco said:


> 5 Citharognathus tongmianensis formerly Ornithoctoninae sp. vendula
> 
> Just waiting for my schedule to get cleared so I can pick them up


Future breeding project? Hope you have success in all your breeding endeavors


----------



## Marcostaco

Jonathan6303 said:


> Future breeding project? Hope you have success in all your breeding endeavors


This one species, I just really like lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

This cute little guy/ gal arrived in the mail today. E. cyanognathus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1 _Theraphosinae sp. "Blue" _
Cost me a fortune for this little girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## WhiteMoss

B. Boehmi
B. Emilia
B. Hamorii
T. Epicuraneum ×2
L. Parahybana (freebie)
C. Cyaneopubescens (so excited )

All slings arriving this Wednesday
Stokes for all obviously, but really stoked for the gbb lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vounti

Today I made a big big deal !

Just bought 1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus, 1 C. darlingi and 6 Hogna schimtzi (4 gravid females, 2 MM) for 40 euros

The tarantulas are, from what he said, females. They're about 5 inches DLS. Can't wait to see them hunting

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

So, much to my SO's dismay.....the collection went from 20>37.

A gent local to me wanted to get rid of almost his entire sling collection for free!! 20 slings in total and not many of them in enclosures providing good environments (arboreals with no vertical options, swamps, deserts, lacking substrate).
Discovered 2 that had passed on (claimed to have been checked within the last 24 hrs though I doubt it) and a further 1 looks to have escaped out the ridiculously sized air holes (1cm sling could literally walk out without touching the sides).

A lot of them being single specimens of species that I wanted to pick up at some point, I couldn't say no but did offer a contribution to them (still an absolute bargain). Some will be with me until they put on some decent size and then will be looking for new addresses   

H. mac (duplicate, likely to go to my friend) - C. darlingi - C marshalli x2 (1 likely going to friend) - H. gigas - H. longipes - M. balfouri - P. pulcher - O. aureotibialis - N. chromatus (duplicate, hopefully male for my young lass) - P. cambridgei - G. pulchripes - L. parahynbana (duplicate, keeping) - T. vagans - T. khalenbergi - T. albo x2 (triplicate, hopefully a male or two for my young female)

All in all, I'm a happy T keeper 
No more I've promised.
*Scottish Invert Show excitement intensifies*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charliemum

Yesterday's editions 
Ephebopus murinus af " La Muerte" unfortunately no pic of her yet she's shy.
Homoeomma sp blue Peru 2 af "Ham n cheese" in premoult bless her
	

		
			
		

		
	



Aphonopelma moderatum af "Rio"
	

		
			
		

		
	



My first phormictopus auratus sling n buried so no pic or name yet unfortunately. 
And last but not least 2 Carabiner versicolor slings my SO bred himself Drilly and Socket (my son named them )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TattingTarantula

Bf drove to my first ever exotic pet expo with me and I got an unholy amount of spoods.
Also my first old worlds since I finally picked up the courage to keep them.

2 Phidippus Regius (White Bahama & Apalachicola), too small for pictured yet.
6 Monocentropus Balfouri Slings (early birthday present! I hope they'll do well, currently only come out when it's dark)
Harpactire Pulchripes
Avicularia Avicularia (sadly has a little lump on her abdomen, I didn't see when we bought her. Hope she'll be fine)
Pterinochilus Murinus
Aphonopelma Seemanni

Needless to say I love them already and they are doing great at webbing up their place and/or exploring.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Picked up this pretty girl (G. pulchra) today. An impulse buy, but I don't regret it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## nolyroly

Picked these up today:
- Lasiodora Subcanens (my first lasiodora!)
- Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia
- N. Incei (freebie)

They are all very very small and the pseudhapalopus may be the smallest sling I've ever kept. It makes the 3 oz cup I'm keeping it in seem huge. I'm considering rehousing it into something smaller if I can find it since I know smaller enclosures encourage faster growth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

Back at it with the craigslist ads..... picked up a brachypelma hamorii and what appears to be a chilobrachys hauhini. 





C. Huahini was very dehydrated.... lets just say I rehoused quickly and theyre both looking more at ease! Not entirely sure what the C. huahini was at first, i'll have to add some substrate, other than that theyre looking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Sericopelma sp santa catalina



Thrixopelma pruriens sold as Theraphosinae sp piura

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

Not new to me, but those individuals arrived yesterday 
From left to right:
2x Lampropelma nigerrium
2x Linothele sericata
2x Ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

Also received a female "Phormingochilus" sp. Rufus. About 6cm. Very special and different spider. Sorry for the out of focus picture, it was the only one I got before she went hiding

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Special day for me. I was finally able to track down and purchase Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh slings. I purchased 0.0.3 with the hopes of eventually getting a male for my MF. I also picked up a confirmed female 6i Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and an additional unsexed O. aureotibialis sling was added as a freebie. 

The 0.1 O. aureotibialis already has quite the attitude at her diminutive size lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## KenNet

Congratulations to your purchase!
The Ornithoctonus aureotibialis is really something special and very beautiful. Keep them in the right way and they are very easy. My adult female:

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Weekend gifts - part 01
*Heterophrynus cf. batesi


Heterophrynus longicornis



Tmesiphantes cf. janeira


Tmesiphantes obesus



Ephebopus foliatus


Ephebopus uatuman



Theraphosa stirmi

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Weekend gifts - part 02
*Iridopelma hirsutum



Cyriocosmus hoeferi



Acanthoscurria cf. insubtilis



Euathlus sp. "Tigre Esmeralda"




Eupalaestrus campestratus



Neischnocolus sp. "North"




Neischnocolus sp. "Orange Legs"


*

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Picked up this pretty girl at the reptile expo. Confirmed female C. huahini. She doesn't have a name yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Marcostaco

Got 3 Aphonopelma anitahoffmannae along with 2 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi slings. Next week's delivery, I'm waiting for 5 Aphonopelma mooreae

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 4


----------



## Charliemum

After striking out n getting a female that moulted male n my sling was sexed male I have eventually got a confirmed female Acanthoscurria geniculata 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Welcome to the family Kendal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

It's new sling day!  I went a little crazy and got myself a few "congratulations for surviving covid" gifts this week. 

Haplopelma sp. Bach ma (about 2" so not really a sling any more, unsexed):



Theraphosinae sp. Panama (0.3" DLS, unsexed):



Cyriocosmus giganteus (0.5" DLS, unsexed):



Haploclastus sp. Khali (0.4" DLS, unsexed):



And Heterothele gabonensis (0.5" DLS, unsexed):



Got a couple more coming next week, but I'll make sure everything pans out before I jinx those by mentioning them here... 

Really excited to see these tykes grow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurtz

Bought a C. Lividus Green Femur because I never find them. Probably going to be the last tarantula I pick up for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marcostaco

Marcostaco said:


> Got 3 Aphonopelma anitahoffmannae along with 2 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi slings. Next week's delivery, I'm waiting for 5 Aphonopelma mooreae


A. mooreae slings have arrived. 4 were fine but 1 was DOA. My first ever DOA and probably the most painful one.


----------



## arthurliuyz

Marcostaco said:


> A. mooreae slings have arrived. 4 were fine but 1 was DOA. My first ever DOA and probably the most painful one.


No refund?


----------



## Marcostaco

arthurliuyz said:


> No refund?


I bought from a private collection so no Live arrival guarantee but the seller returned half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vulash

I have seven coming tomorrow, my 2nd order ever.  I'm pretty excited as it covers several I couldn't get on the first go round. Here is what I've got coming:

1)  Cyriocosmus leetzi 
2)  Tliltocatl vagans 
3)  Lasiodora klugi 
4)  Hapalopus formosus 
5)  Grammostola pulchra 
6)  Brachypelma hamorii 
7)  Avicularia Metallic 

I already have a GBB, C. Versi, T. Albo (and another juvenile I "rescued" from Petco - won't do that again), and an obligatory  Acanthoscurria geniculata.

I'll need to slow down for a bit and was trying to get a good mix of growth rates, size, and arboreal/terrestial as a start. I think I'll also enjoy feisty eaters. I'm not ready for old world yet. I'm open to any other "must haves" I should keep my eyes open for. Everything I mentioned are slings.  I prefer slings both for the savings, and the fact that I enjoy helping them "grow up".


----------



## NMTs

Here are the last of the new slings I've been waiting on.  So stoked about these 2:

Psalmopoeus sp. Panama (0.4" DLS, unsexed)





Harpactira chrysogaster (0.75" DLS, unsexed)





I'm a happy camper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arthurliuyz

I just ordered two new ts for my birthday (Aug 18)   
0.1.0 Sold as _Haplopelma sp. "Bakan"_ (possibly a C schmidti locality)
0.0.1 _Haploclastus devamatha_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

They're here!!!

0.1.0 Sold as _Haplopelma sp. "Bakan"_ (possibly a C schmidti locality)





0.0.1 _Haploclastus devamatha_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolf135

SausageinaNet said:


> Well I am running out of space and as my slings grow this will turn into more of a problem. It's been itching me to buy some new slings for the past five months. So for now I am on hold with buying new ones.


You should get a shelf


----------



## Metallattorney

Augacephalus junodi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Cyriocosmus bicolor



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinn

Got 2 more Ts today.

Phormictopus "sp. Green"


And Bonnetina papalutlensis


----------



## Chris73G

Bought a ~2,5-inch B. boehmei from a local breeder today which just settled down a bit for the moment after exploring her new home for a while:


She´s super-cute and my fourth tarantula after starting with the hobby last winter...so much for the "why do all these people have that many tarantulas, isn´t one enough?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1 _Selenocosmia kovariki_ arriving in a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Picked up 5 new slings 
P irminia 
Obt
C elegens
C. hati hati 
nhandu coloratovillosus
Thought it was interesting how small the c elegens is


----------



## l4nsky

After ~44 hours due to a FedEx delay in Memphis, I finally received a package from @BoyFromLA with two adult tarantulas inside (thanks again sir, glad this debacle is over and they're both alive). Luckily, both tarantulas are very hardy species and the temperatures were quite mild. First up is a fresh MM Poecilotheria rufilata for my 8"+ DLS female.




His enclosure is a bit spartan as that's my preference for keeping MM's (makes it easier to retrieve them to shark tank, introduce to the female, etc) but he has everything he needs.

The second tarantula is a MF Psalmopoeus victori. Luckily, we had the breeding loan arranged for the P. rufilata and I noticed his classified ad before the MM was shipped. Couldn't pass her up .




Can't wait to see how she starts to incorporate the various pieces of leaf litter into her hide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

l4nsky said:


> After ~44 hours due to a FedEx delay in Memphis, I finally received a package from @BoyFromLA with two adult tarantulas inside (thanks again sir, glad this debacle is over and they're both alive). Luckily, both tarantulas are very hardy species and the temperatures were quite mild. First up is a fresh MM Poecilotheria rufilata for my 8"+ DLS female.
> View attachment 427681
> 
> View attachment 427682
> 
> His enclosure is a bit spartan as that's my preference for keeping MM's (makes it easier to retrieve them to shark tank, introduce to the female, etc) but he has everything he needs.
> 
> The second tarantula is a MF Psalmopoeus victori. Luckily, we had the breeding loan arranged for the P. rufilata and I noticed his classified ad before the MM was shipped. Couldn't pass her up .
> View attachment 427683
> 
> View attachment 427684
> 
> Can't wait to see how she starts to incorporate the various pieces of leaf litter into her hide.


Beautiful p. victori

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Tapinauchenius polybotes
A. genic
L. sericata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Got a young male Psalmopoeus reduncus yesterday.  He's a good size (3.5") and the price was enticing enough.  He's pretty, but wasn't interested in posing for pics... 




Clearly male:


----------



## Hydrazine

Sooooo I went to an exotic pet fair/expo after a long time, got myself a box of red runner roaches I couldn't find anywhere in my vicinity...

...and a P.auratus juvie.

Quite disinclined to pose for pics, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Ziva Exotica? Nice

got myself a little _Pterinochilus lugardi_ and a refresh of _B. lateralis_ nympths for my colony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got a few sunday gifts. 

1.3. Avicularia avicularia (Morphotype #7)









1.1. Tityus obscurus





1.1. Thelyphonida sp. "Dwarf from the North"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

P. regalis
C. Sp. kaeng krachan
N. incei gold

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Got a few sunday gifts.
> 
> 1.3. Avicularia avicularia (Morphotype #7)
> View attachment 428007
> 
> View attachment 428008
> 
> View attachment 428009
> 
> View attachment 428010
> 
> 
> 1.1. Tityus obscurus
> View attachment 428011
> 
> View attachment 428012
> 
> 
> 1.1. Thelyphonida sp. "Dwarf from the North"
> View attachment 428013
> 
> View attachment 428014


How in the....... this has to be one of the first if not the first time Avic avic M7 has been in the hobby. As of 2020, even the only pictures were in Fukushima's revision. Like always, I'm in awe of your esoteric collection. You really need to get into Ornithoctoninae though  .

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

l4nsky said:


> How in the....... this has to be one of the first if not the first time Avic avic M7 has been in the hobby. As of 2020, even the only pictures were in Fukushima's revision. Like always, I'm in awe of your esoteric collection. You really need to get into Ornithoctoninae though  .


Totally agree, but its no easy to find Ornithoctoninae around here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pillenslikker

This two slings arrived today


----------



## Thane1616

Picked up a 3.5" Psalmopoeus Irminia and a 3" acanthoscurria geniculata at the local reptile show today.   A bit overexposed I will do better next time lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got these two gifts. 

_Acanthoscurria simoensi



Megaphobema velvetosoma

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Got these two gifts.
> 
> _Acanthoscurria simoensi
> View attachment 429704
> 
> 
> Megaphobema velvetosoma
> View attachment 429705
> _


Some hair kickers. _simoensi gorgeous btw_


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Got these two gifts.
> 
> _Acanthoscurria simoensi
> View attachment 429704
> 
> 
> Megaphobema velvetosoma
> View attachment 429705
> _


Very pretty. I love the reddish orange setae on the M. velvetosoma


----------



## Cemykay

Was on a fair today, everything for 90€

* Cyriocosmus elegans 4fh
* Hapalopus sp Guerilla 2fh
* Cyrtopholis sp Montana 2fh X2
* Cyrtopholis sp Otan 2fh
* Pseudhapalopus sp gitan 4fh

There is not much info about these guys (except the cyriocosmus of course) but they all stay around 3-4 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaycooks1

Just back from the Reptile Expo 
psalmo.  Victori  2i
C. Versi  .5 inch 
Phormingochilus rufus (Peach Earth-Tiger) .5 inch 
Was surprised quite a few Tarantula vendors had to shop price some guys wanted 100.00 for a sling another guy had same slings for 30-40 crazy price diffrences but i saved shipping and brought my girls home today.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Picked up this juvenile female P. muticus today. She doesn't have a name yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## looseyfur

Pterinopelma sazimai


----------



## Charliemum

My new slings came yesterday 2 ephebopus cyanognathus one is shy n one was straight out this one is Atun, Amun is hiding  still 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also got 2 neischnocolus sp. panama called Pascal and Rapunzel and they are the smallest t's I think I have ever received at a whopping 2mm  this is Pascal my phone wouldnt take a picture of rapunzel assuming coz shes so small

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Jaycooks1

Just received my new C Versi sling unfortunately the one from the expo did not make it. Very excited  for this little guy very active and healthy


.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finikan

Traded two slings for this presumably male T. stirmi. I trust the seller, but it looks very different from my female.   lighter, more hairs, etc.


I also picked up a Theraphosa apophysis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barbotte

Idiothele Mira - 3/4"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Hydrazine

0.0.1 S. sp. Santa Catalina
0.0.1 P.victori, what a tiny baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ladyratri

Three newbies from the reptile store today...

G. pulchra



P. irminia my son has named Spunk



And a female irminia I think I'm going to let chill out for a while before I try to rehouse...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shinn

ladyratri said:


> Three newbies from the reptile store today...
> 
> G. pulchra
> View attachment 431369
> 
> 
> P. irminia my son has named Spunk
> View attachment 431370
> 
> 
> And a female irminia I think I'm going to let chill out for a while before I try to rehouse...
> View attachment 431371


Awesome. I can't decide between a Psalmopoeus irminia or a Heteroscodra maculata for my first arboreal. Either way, beautiful additions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> Awesome. I can't decide between a Psalmopoeus irminia or a Heteroscodra maculata for my first arboreal. Either way, beautiful additions!


I've got several Psalmo species and an H. mac.  The H. mac is just so over the top reclusive that I literally only ever see it's back legs scurrying behind it's web curtain when I happen to catch it out.  I'm not one of those people that has to have good display T's exclusively (I've got lots of fossorial T's), but this maculata is BY FAR the most reclusive one I've had.  The Psalmopoeus species are reclusive, but I do get to see them out and about a couple times a week at least - especially when they're hungry...

Just my opinion on the matter. 

And congrats on the newbies @ladyratri !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

It's finally happening! A complete stroke of luck that I had been up all night Saturday, decide to check FB before I called it quits and went to bed, 1st post is a T list from a well known member of the group.
The species available were a fantastic selection. Then I saw 'it'.

Moult confirmed Poecliotheria subfusca highland - ONLY 1 AVAILABLE

That's it ladies and gents, crown jewel of my collection secured. Had to promise my partner the absolute world to get the go ahead, so I'm sure it'll end up being far more expensive than the actual payment I made 

Now, where the hell is the delivery driver!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> I've got several Psalmo species and an H. mac.  The H. mac is just so over the top reclusive that I literally only ever see it's back legs scurrying behind it's web curtain when I happen to catch it out.  I'm not one of those people that has to have good display T's exclusively (I've got lots of fossorial T's), but this maculata is BY FAR the most reclusive one I've had.  The Psalmopoeus species are reclusive, but I do get to see them out and about a couple times a week at least - especially when they're hungry...
> 
> Just my opinion on the matter.
> 
> And congrats on the newbies @ladyratri !


Will see how it goes. I think it makes it more rewarding when you do get a glimpse of your reclusive Ts.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got a few gifts these days.

_Brachypelma auratum



Pterinochilus lugardi

_

Plus, a _Psalmopoeus irminia_ that I couldn't take pictures. Lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shinn

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Got a few gifts these days.
> 
> _Brachypelma auratum
> View attachment 431997
> 
> 
> Pterinochilus lugardi
> View attachment 431998
> _
> 
> Plus, a _Psalmopoeus irminia_ that I couldn't take pictures. Lol.


Awesome additions. Sadly all Brachys are illegal to own here, and Pterinochilus lugardi are unicorns.


----------



## arthurliuyz

Shinn said:


> Awesome additions. Sadly all Brachys are illegal to own here, and Pterinochilus lugardi are unicorns.


Same here, plus Pokies.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

So, got a few more gifts last weekend. 

_Avicularia juruensis _M1



_Theraphosa blondi



Aphonopelma sp. _"Encinos/Bosque Primavera"



_Davus sp. _"Tehuantepec"



_Davus sp._ "Oaxaca"



Ornithoctoninae sp. "Silver"



_Cyriocosmus hoeferi



Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"



_Avicularia minatrix



Reversopelma petersi

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Arachnid Addicted said:


> So, got a few more gifts last weekend.
> 
> _Avicularia juruensis _M1
> View attachment 432548
> 
> 
> _Theraphosa blondi
> View attachment 432549
> 
> 
> Aphonopelma sp. _"Encinos/Bosque Primavera"
> View attachment 432550
> 
> 
> _Davus sp. _"Tehuantepec"
> View attachment 432551
> 
> 
> _Davus sp._ "Oaxaca"
> View attachment 432553
> 
> 
> Ornithoctoninae sp. "Silver"
> View attachment 432554
> 
> 
> _Cyriocosmus hoeferi
> View attachment 432556
> 
> 
> Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"
> View attachment 432557
> 
> 
> _Avicularia minatrix
> View attachment 432558
> 
> 
> Reversopelma petersi
> View attachment 432559
> _


Nice!  I hope someday my friends and family are so generous with their gifts to me...

I got some gifts for myself, as well:

0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea



0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens



0.0.1 Harpactira dictator/marksi (we're not sure which, it'll be a surprise as it grows - leaning towards dictator, though)



Also added Brachypelma klaasi and Euathlus truculentus slings, but they're pretty unremarkable at this stage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Arachnid Addicted said:


> So, got a few more gifts last weekend.
> 
> _Avicularia juruensis _M1
> View attachment 432548
> 
> 
> _Theraphosa blondi
> View attachment 432549
> 
> 
> Aphonopelma sp. _"Encinos/Bosque Primavera"
> View attachment 432550
> 
> 
> _Davus sp. _"Tehuantepec"
> View attachment 432551
> 
> 
> _Davus sp._ "Oaxaca"
> View attachment 432553
> 
> 
> Ornithoctoninae sp. "Silver"
> View attachment 432554
> 
> 
> _Cyriocosmus hoeferi
> View attachment 432556
> 
> 
> Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"
> View attachment 432557
> 
> 
> _Avicularia minatrix
> View attachment 432558
> 
> 
> Reversopelma petersi
> View attachment 432559
> _


Glad to see some more Ornithoctoninae sp are entering the trade in your part of the world! FYI, there has been some confusion recently around tarantulas labeled as O. sp Silver. Apparently both Ornithoctoninae sp Vietnam Silver (an undescribed species from Vietnam) and Ornithoctonus costalis (a described species from Thailand) have been labeled and sold as Ornithoctoninae sp Silver. Your sling looks like my O. sp Vietnam Silver slings, but I've never seen an O. costalis sling so I can't definitively say one way or another. Might be worth asking your friend for clarification  .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

I’m picking up two 3” unsexed pet holes tomorrow (C sp. Hati Hati) 

and come Monday I’ll be placing an order for a 4” female C. versi, a 5” female L.nigerrimum, and three 1” P. Metallica for the gf. I still thing they are overrated lol

I also messages a guy advertising a female C.lividum locally for 75$ so we shal see where that goes.

Pics will ensue as the spiders come into my possession


----------



## curtisgiganteus

3” Female Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati. The second one is in premolt right now so I’ll rehouse and get pics once she molts. Got them both unsexed because the owner wasn’t comfortable with such high strung spiders.




	

		
			
		

		
	
4” female C. lividus. Such a spaz

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## Charliemum

Early Xmas gift off my SO, Cotztetlana sp. “puebla” AF looks like she had a rough journey as she's now hairless but apart from that she's perfect, welcome to the family  Lizzie 






I adore the legwarmers on this sp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Got my first hair kickers today.... Hard to believe, but I'm 5 years deep with over 25 species in the collection now and I've only ever had type 2 Urticating Setae in the room lol. Anyways, I'm starting to plan long term breeding projects to compliment the shorter lived, faster growing Ornithoctoninae sp that make up the majority of my collection. Here's the first wave (larger deli's are temporary):

0.0.5 Aphonopelma mooreae
0.1 Aphonopelma gabeli
0.1.4 Aphonopelma marxi
0.2.3 Aphonopelma sp Dragoons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## me and my Ts

I won free shipping, so pretty soon I’ll have more. Just haven’t decided what yet


----------



## me and my Ts

Whoops, double post


----------



## curtisgiganteus

l4nsky said:


> View attachment 434189
> 
> Got my first hair kickers today.... Hard to believe, but I'm 5 years deep with over 25 species in the collection now and I've only ever had type 2 Urticating Setae in the room lol. Anyways, I'm starting to plan long term breeding projects to compliment the shorter lived, faster growing Ornithoctoninae sp that make up the majority of my collection. Here's the first wave (larger deli's are temporary):
> 
> 0.0.5 Aphonopelma mooreae
> 0.1 Aphonopelma gabeli
> 0.1.4 Aphonopelma marxi
> 0.2.3 Aphonopelma sp Dragoons


Noooo you sold out lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hydrazine

I suppose this lady doesn't need an introduction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I recently got this juvenile female P. murinus. I missed having an OBT when my mature male died, so when I saw this lovely lady I snapped her up! She's in heavy premolt and immediately created a burrow and closed it off in her new enclosure. Can't wait to see how pretty she'll be once she comes out wearing her new suit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

I just picked up 5 yesterday along with a bull terrier. Oops, that one wasn’t planned. Just was in an intersection all bloody so I blocked traffic with my car and made everyone stop to catch it.  anywho I picked up a P. Metallica, M. Balfouri, another C. Lividus, another C. SP Electric Blue, and a O. Violaceopes. I keep telling myself no more but I can’t help it. I just want more and more and don’t even have room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Weekend gifts. 




0.1.0. Psalmopoeus sp. "Taboo"
0.1.0. Heteroscodra maculata
O.1.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
0.1.0. Pamphobetus sp. "Cascada"
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.1.0. Brachypelma klaasi
0.1.0. Harpactira pulchripes
1.0.0. Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"
0.0.1. Theraphosidae sp. "Surprise"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cynz

I picked up a Poecilotheria Miranda .5", Brachypelma Albiceps 2", Chilobrachys Huahini 2" and a Psalmopoeus Irminia 4" yesterday and I love them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Cynz said:


> I picked up a Brachypelma Albiceps 2", Chilobrachys Huahini 2" and a Psalmopoeus Irminia 4" yesterday and I love them all.


Nice choices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

Recently new addiotions (Christmas presents from my SO)

2 x Avicularia braunsheseni 
2 x Avicularia merianae
2 x Avicularia rufa

Reactions: Love 5


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> I just picked up 5 yesterday along with a bull terrier. Oops, that one wasn’t planned. Just was in an intersection all bloody so I blocked traffic with my car and made everyone stop to catch it.  anywho I picked up a P. Metallica, M. Balfouri, another C. Lividus, another C. SP Electric Blue, and a O. Violaceopes. I keep telling myself no more but I can’t help it. I just want more and more and don’t even have room.


Is your new vertibrate okay??

Do you keep your lividus green femur and the standard lividus labeled differently?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Sunday gifts. 



0.0.1. Davus fasciatus
0.0.1. Davus pentaloris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

Arachnid Addicted said:


> 0.0.1. Davus fasciatus


The REAL D fasciatus? That's a nice gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> Is your new vertibrate okay??
> 
> Do you keep your lividus green femur and the standard lividus labeled differently?


Yes all my slings are perfect already rehoused them and they all ate except my p metallica. Which I’ll try once again tomorrow. Yes, both c Lividus are labeled different and housed different.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> Yes all my slings are perfect already rehoused them and they all ate except my p metallica. Which I’ll try once again tomorrow. Yes, both c Lividus are labeled different and housed different.


I’m Not questioning your care. I do, however, question the taxonomy of the green femur lividus. I can’t find any toxonomic documentation for this “color morph” of C lividus which leads me to believe it’s a related unidentified species.


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> I’m Not questioning your care. I do, however, question the taxonomy of the green femur lividus. I can’t find any toxonomic documentation for this “color morph” of C lividus which leads me to believe it’s a related unidentified species.


I think it’s a newly discovered one because tarantula collective got 3 as a freebie and he himself said those are extremely rare.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> I think it’s a newly discovered one because tarantula collective got 3 as a freebie and he himself said those are extremely rare.


And this is my worry. They are being sold as C lividus “green femur” but they aren’t C lividus. This could pose problems down the line with hybridization. One of the reasons I want to get my hands on some. I’d like to send some of the molts out to be evaluated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> And this is my worry. They are being sold as C lividus “green femur” but they aren’t C lividus. This could pose problems down the line with hybridization. One of the reasons I want to get my hands on some. I’d like to send some of the molts out to be evaluated.


Try imperial repltiles. That’s where I got it from it was pricey though. 99 for the tiniest sling ever. Right below on the pic that’s recent. It molted about two months ago.
Then the other pics are of adults.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## arthurliuyz

Dementeddoll said:


> Try imperial repltiles. That’s where I got it from it was pricey though. 99 for the tiniest sling ever. Right below on the pic that’s recent. It molted about two months ago.
> Then the other pics are of adults.


That is gorgeous as heck.


----------



## Dementeddoll

arthurliuyz said:


> That is gorgeous as heck.


Those aren’t mine I just posted them so he could see that well at least to me and other keepers looks the same as a c Lividus and same acre and all. I’m just guessing some species have more of an emerald color iver the royal blue. Idk that’s just me. Won’t be able to tell either way until my sling gets big. I am not planning on breeding them together. One I have as a regular c Lividus labeled and the other as the green femur which I will also look into finding a different seller as I do wanna breed only that specific genus.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> Those aren’t mine I just posted them so he could see that well at least to me and other keepers looks the same as a c Lividus and same acre and all. I’m just guessing some species have more of an emerald color iver the royal blue. Idk that’s just me. Won’t be able to tell either way until my sling gets big. I am not planning on breeding them together. One I have as a regular c Lividus labeled and the other as the green femur which I will also look into finding a different seller as I do wanna breed only that specific genus.


So it looks to be a regional color form, almost like P. murinus. There are two locales aside from the standard C. lividus from what I’ve read.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Santa was awesome this x-mas. 

1.0.0. Pandinus imperator
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
2.1.0. Aphonopelma sp. “Chapala”
0.1.1. Brachypelma klaasi
0.1.0. Brachypelma smithi (ex. B. annitha)
0.1.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Ephebopus murinus (DCF)
0.1.0. Munduruku bicoloratum
0.0.2. Orphnaecus philippinus
0.1.0. Pachistopelma rufonigrum
0.1.0. Pamphobeteus crassifemur
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus sp. “Platyomma”
2.0.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
2.0.0. Phormictopus sp. “Salinas”
0.1.0. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.1. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.1.0. Psednocnemis brachyramosa
0.1.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
0.1.0. Theraphosa apophysis
0.1.0. Theraphosa blondi

Pictures soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Wow 4


----------



## NMTs

Added a Phormictopus atrichomatus sling today.  Found it at one of the P-stores for an unbelievable price, so I said what the heck.  Unsexed, and a little over 2" DLS:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pyrelitha

My most recent addition is the D diamentinensis.. dont think I spelt it right, its too small to even photograph for my bad camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JamesTheArizonaBlonde

Recently got my first tarantula, an A. Chalcodes(Arizona Blonde). I am planning on getting a T. albopilosus(curly hair) and an A. geniculata(Brazilian White Knee).

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

A few pics. 

_Pandinus imperator



Acanthoscurria juruenicola



Aphonopelma sp. _"Chapala"



_Brachypelma klaasi



Caribena versicolor



Ephebopus murinus



Munduruku bicoloratum



Orphnaecus philippinus



Pachistopelma rufonigrum



Pamphobeteus crassifemur

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Munduruku bicoloratum


Are there color forms of _M. bicoloratum_? Looks very different from the one you posted a while back.












Munduruku bicoloratum.



__ Arachnid Addicted
__ Jan 19, 2022
__ 5
__
dwarf
tarantula




						Orange dwarf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

arthurliuyz said:


> Are there color forms of _M. bicoloratum_? Looks very different from the one you posted a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munduruku bicoloratum.
> 
> 
> 
> __ Arachnid Addicted
> __ Jan 19, 2022
> __ 5
> __
> dwarf
> tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange dwarf.


Apparently, the genus is kinda messy. So yes, there are variations til second orders

Last ones. 

_Pamphobeteus sp. _"Platyomma"



_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



Phormictopus sp. _"Salinas"



_Poecilotheria regalis



Proshapalopus amazonicus



Psalmopoeus reduncus



Psednocnemis brachyramosa



Pterinopelma sazimai



Theraphosa apophysis



Theraphosa blondi

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## arthurliuyz

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Pterinopelma sazimai


What happened to this one? Looks pretty beaten up.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

arthurliuyz said:


> What happened to this one? Looks pretty beaten up.


She has 18yrs old. I took her and will try to give her more time, though I believe it won't be possible.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## NMTs

Picked up a Poecilotheria vittata sling yesterday.  Unsexed, 2.25" DLS.  It cost a lot, but my state isn't exactly a hotbed of the T hobby so finding any of the ESA Pokies is a rare occurrence.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

A few more. 

1.0.0. Phormictopus cancerides



0.0.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata



1.1.0. Acanthoscurria simoensi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

Sericopelma sp darien saf, name Daliah, just arrived and looking fabulous. So glad I took the gamble on her, 100% worth it, she's bigger than expected too glad i got a bigger viv now  Welcome to the family Daliah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caretaker

Charliemum said:


> Sericopelma sp darien saf, name Daliah, just arrived and looking fabulous. So glad I took the gamble on her, 100% worth it, she's bigger than expected too glad i got a bigger viv now  Welcome to the family Daliah
> 
> 
> View attachment 436100
> View attachment 436101


Delilah Is looking very shiny and gorgeous. Congrats on the new addition.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

@Charliemum, when are you gonna sell Sizzy Rocket? Lol!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Apparently, the genus is kinda messy. So yes, there are variations til second orders
> 
> Last ones.
> 
> _Pamphobeteus sp. _"Platyomma"
> View attachment 435536
> 
> 
> _Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> View attachment 435537
> 
> 
> Phormictopus sp. _"Salinas"
> View attachment 435538
> 
> 
> _Poecilotheria regalis
> View attachment 435539
> 
> 
> Proshapalopus amazonicus
> View attachment 435540
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus reduncus
> View attachment 435541
> 
> 
> Psednocnemis brachyramosa
> View attachment 435542
> 
> 
> Pterinopelma sazimai
> View attachment 435543
> 
> 
> Theraphosa apophysis
> View attachment 435544
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi
> View attachment 435545
> _


Your brachyramosa looks like a NW lmao

 Got these yesterday

Ornithoctoninae sp maltai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

Caretaker said:


> Delilah Is looking very shiny and gorgeous. Congrats on the new addition.


Thanks one of the uk shops had her in she had no picture but after looking on here n getting some info on them I couldn't resist her, glad I had no will power now   she's already settled in all I can see is her butt in the burrow 



Westicles said:


> @Charliemum, when are you gonna sell Sizzy Rocket? Lol!!!


Never  I love her too much to ever part with her  she blessed me with her presence this morning will put the pic up in gallery after I answered this


----------



## Zoopy

I got a bunch last week. 2 Hapalopus sp Columbia Groot slings, 3 D diamentinensis slings, a slightly bigger P Irminia (got it as a freebie and the guy assured me it was beginner friendly  what a nightmare rehousing that thing) and a Davus pentaloris subadult female.

Got pics of a few of them.


----------



## Zoopy

curtisgiganteus said:


> View attachment 436184


Is that little thing threat posing? So cute!

(Sorry, I thought that double posts auto merge)


----------



## kingshockey

gonna pick up a g pulchra sling first week of febuary just gotta make sure i have the gf's valentines day/ birthday gift covered first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

kingshockey said:


> gonna pick up a g pulchra sling first week of febuary just gotta make sure i have the gf's valentines day/ birthday gift covered first


They'll be hell to pay if not! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kingshockey

Westicles said:


> They'll be hell to pay if not! Lol


she helped save my life when i had a stroke even bought my first t despite her dislike of creepy crawlies i gotta make sure this woman knows she is well loved and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Westicles

kingshockey said:


> she helped save my life when i had a stroke even bought my first t despite her dislike of creepy crawlies i gotta make sure this woman knows she is well loved and appreciated.


That's awesome brother! Make her happy


----------



## kingshockey

Westicles said:


> That's awesome brother! Make her happy


 i do my best i never forget how lucky i am  dating her was the best choice i ever made in life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

I caved.

0.0.1 G.rosea RCF that fits on my thumbnail comfortably.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

First gifts of the year! \o/ 

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Brachypelma hamorii



Ephebopus cyanognathus



Haplocosmia himalayana



Phormictopus cancerides



Thrixopelma lagunas

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## curtisgiganteus

0.0.4 Haplopelma hainanum
0.0.2 Phormingochylus arboricola
0.0.3 Poecilotheria smithi
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia

And once money changes hands
0.0.3 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.3 Selenocosmia himalayana

And a handful of freebies as yet to be seen


----------



## IntermittentSygnal

Check out the legs on this girl! (Hopefully)


----------

